# Ayurveda Support Thread



## bravenewgirl87 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Thanks for letting me know that this thread was needed, Ayanna. 


This is for all the ladies who need help with indian oils, products, Ayurveda, etc.
*


----------



## caribgirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Great idea. I want to start using my powders and oils this weekend. What are some regimens that you ladies have coined your own for poos, conditioners and leave ins?


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 28, 2007)

I would like a quick, simple run down of how to make shikakai oil from shikakai powder.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 28, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> I would like a quick, simple run down of how to make shikakai oil from shikakai powder.


 
I'm almost positive there's a thread for this in the Hair Recipes.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Dec 28, 2007)

I will be making my end of year trip to get supplies to hold me until spring.  I will hopefully come back with lots if new goodies....I WILL BE BACK!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 28, 2007)

caribgirl said:


> Great idea. I want to start using my powders and oils this weekend. What are some regimens that you ladies have coined your own for poos, conditioners and leave ins?


 
Daily I oil w/Vatika. On Tuesdays I do a prepoo of Vatika all over & Amla oil mainly on my ends & then I scrub my scalp w/Shikakai oil. I do a rinse w/1 tbsp of each: shikakai powder, amla powder & aritha powder mixed in 2 cups of boiling water. B/c I don't have time to rinse for 20 minutes, I grind my powders w/a mortar & pestle & I also strain the tea. I leave the rinse in for about 5 mins & then I rinse & cond. After I rinse the cond, I do an oil rinse w/regular coconut oil & when I get out of the shower, I use a leave-in.

On Fridays I do a prepoo of several things: amla oil, castor oil, basil EO, peppermint EO, thyme EO, aloe vera gel & some left over Cocasta oil (the majority of the prepoo is the Amla). I leave this on overnight. On Saturday mornings I scrub my scalp w/Shiakakai oil & then I rinse the prepoo out & wash w/my shikakai shampoo bar & then I do a rinse w/1 tbsp each of the amla & aritha powders leaving the shikakai out. I leave it on for about 5 mins & then I rinse & do a DC. After I rinse the DC, if I'm doing a rollerset & flat iron, then I don't follow up w/a coconut oil rinse, I just do a leave in. 

I've been unable to find the brahmi powder at any of the Indian grocery stores close to me but I'm going to start adding a tbsp of it to my rinses.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 28, 2007)

Bumping...


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 28, 2007)

hey ladies just used the shikakai shampoo bar, this one had amla and bhranji (sp?) in it too... after i rinsed my hair felt sooo weird, but a good weird... It felt stronger... I then put a dab of joico intense hydrator on it rinsed and put it back in a bun.... I like this.....


----------



## sareca (Dec 28, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> I would like a quick, simple run down of how to make shikakai oil from shikakai powder.



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=3235775&postcount=84

That's my quick rundown.


----------



## JamericanGurl (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone ever try these products?

http://www.auromere.com/ayurvedic_shampoo.html


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't used the powders yet, but I'm using the Amla/Shikakai oil and I think my hair has gotten THICKER!

I've gotten past the hideous scent too.


----------



## nappity (Dec 28, 2007)

My journal is open on this board .
I am meticulously chronicling this adventure. Its a good regimen to try.
So far- so good- except for one Shikakai disaster.
Sareca has inspired me to make Hibiscus Petal Powder Oil.  HPP is an emollient that I will add to my next Shikakai oil mix to see if my hair doesn't react as badly as it did when i used the shikakai oil on my hair. My recipe you ask
1TBSP Hibicus Petal Powder
I cup Grapeseed Oil
Cook in baby crockpotfor 4 hours
strain with fine sieve lined with cheesecloth
let sit-strain again if you don't like sediment at the bottom of your oil.


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 29, 2007)

I simply put a tblsp of 3-4 ayurvedic powders into my plastic coffee pot strainer. Then i add 6 cups of water and make an herbal tea. I use this daily after i co-wash. I make sure that it sits in the refrigerator overnite first. Each batch is good for 4 days.

I also oil my scalp with himgange ayurvedic oil/rosemary oil/castor oil.

I henna weekly and add neem, amla, tulsi, shikakai and aritha powders to it.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 31, 2007)

Just wanted to post current threads talking about Ayurveda hair care: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=183963 (Scientific Study of Ayurveda Products for hair growth) 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=141429 (Review of Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil) 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=173251 (CandyC's 3 week growth progress)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=167723 (Ayurvedic Powders) 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=171381 (Indian Head Massage)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=172511 (How Some are Using Indian Hair Products) 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=173635 (The AAA Challenge) 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965 (Oil Rinses) 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=104509 (Henna - Is it worth it?) 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=87256 (Sareca's Henna Thread)


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 31, 2007)

My usage of Ayurveda is simple. 

I use coconut oil on my hair and amla on my scalp everyday. I try to give myself a quick scalp massage everyday as well. I pre-poo with Amla and Shikakai, and once a week i'll wash with Shikakai Shampoo Bar and the next with CON. And I always DC with CON Moisturizing and Conditioning Conditioner. My hair is soft, shiny, stronger, and thick. I love. My regimen stays simple.


----------



## Dogmd (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine is pretty simple as well.

I oil with coconut oil daily ( vatika, parachute, monoi)
I pre-poo with  one of the oils overnight 1x weekly ( Brahmi, Bhringraj, amla)
then rinse well.  Apply powder rinse (amla/ shikakai) let it sit 5 minutes.  Rinse well again and then DC with a moisturizing conditioner.  Very soft and silky hair...EVERYTIME!!!


----------



## TCT (Jan 1, 2008)

I KNOW IM ALL LATE BUT DOES EVERYONE ELSES AMLA OIL HAVE THE TOP INGREDIENT LISTED AS MINERAL OIL? I DIDNT PAY ATENTION TO THAT IN THE STORE BUT WHEN I GOT HOME  AND LOOKED I SAID THIS CANT B IT!  



 LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE THE WRONG THING PLEASE?


----------



## Leslie_C (Jan 1, 2008)

sareca said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=3235775&postcount=84
> 
> That's my quick rundown.


 

Thanks Sareca! You are like my reference guide! I wish u were pocket size so I could carry u everywhere I go lol...


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 1, 2008)

TCT said:


> I KNOW IM ALL LATE BUT DOES EVERYONE ELSES AMLA OIL HAVE THE TOP INGREDIENT LISTED AS MINERAL OIL? I DIDNT PAY ATENTION TO THAT IN THE STORE BUT WHEN I GOT HOME AND LOOKED I SAID THIS CANT B IT!
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE THE WRONG THING PLEASE?


 
Someone please answer her question because I want to know too.


----------



## gressr (Jan 1, 2008)

All that i have found contain mineral oil.  You can make your own amla oil, there are several recipes floating around on how to make oil infusions.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 1, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> Mine is pretty simple as well.
> 
> I oil with coconut oil daily ( vatika, parachute, monoi)
> I pre-poo with one of the oils overnight 1x weekly ( Brahmi, Bhringraj, amla)
> then rinse well. Apply powder rinse (amla/ shikakai) let it sit 5 minutes. Rinse well again and then DC with a moisturizing conditioner. Very soft and silky hair...EVERYTIME!!!


 

_*Trying this out now....about to rinse out the overnight pre-poo, about to apply the powder rinse in the show and then dc.*_


----------



## TCT (Jan 1, 2008)

gressr said:


> All that i have found contain mineral oil. You can make your own amla oil, there are several recipes floating around on how to make oil infusions.


 


OH MY GOODNESS, U MEAN TO TELL ME! I CANT TAKE THE THING BACK NOW. SO IM STUCK WTH A POOR CLOGGING OIL, THATS PROBABLY ONLY LIGHTLEY INFUSSED WITH AMLA. I KNW MANY THNGS HAVE MINERAL OIL IN THEM, BUT THIS PRODUCTS TOP INGREDIENT IS MINERAL OIL. OH WEL, THE MILK IS SPILT NOW. SO CAN SOME1 PLEASE LET ME KNOW FROM HERE WHAT I SHOULD BE GETTING/BUYING?  WHAT IS T NAME BAND OF HE OIL? 


THANK YA'LL


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 1, 2008)

TCT said:


> I KNOW IM ALL LATE BUT DOES EVERYONE ELSES AMLA OIL HAVE THE TOP INGREDIENT LISTED AS MINERAL OIL? I DIDNT PAY ATENTION TO THAT IN THE STORE BUT WHEN I GOT HOME AND LOOKED I SAID THIS CANT B IT!
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE THE WRONG THING PLEASE?


 

Yes, Most of us all use Dabur Amla and it does have mineral oil as top ingredient. Mineral oil is not all that bad to me. You can see for yourself: http://thebeautybrains.com/2006/12/01/myths-about-mineral-oil-part-2/. Mineral oil really doesnt effect the health of my hair. Most of my hair products do not contain it but it a couple contain it, I do not think your hair will fall from your head.


----------



## Josie (Jan 1, 2008)

TCT said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, U MEAN TO TELL ME! I CANT TAKE THE THING BACK NOW. SO IM STUCK WTH A POOR CLOGGING OIL, THATS PROBABLY ONLY LIGHTLEY INFUSSED WITH AMLA. I KNW MANY THNGS HAVE MINERAL OIL IN THEM, BUT THIS PRODUCTS TOP INGREDIENT IS MINERAL OIL. OH WEL, THE MILK IS SPILT NOW. SO CAN SOME1 PLEASE LET ME KNOW FROM HERE WHAT I SHOULD BE GETTING/BUYING? WHAT IS T NAME BAND OF HE OIL?
> 
> 
> THANK YA'LL


 
TCT, you can find Amla oil that doesn't contain mineral oil here:
http://www.massageking.com/products/Personal+Care/Bazaar+of+India+Amla+Hair+Oil/1328/1/1.
HTH. Josie


----------



## BK Bombshell (Jan 1, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> My journal is open on this board .
> I am meticulously chronicling this adventure. Its a good regimen to try.
> So far- so good- except for one Shikakai disaster.
> Sareca has inspired me to make Hibiscus Petal Powder Oil.  HPP is an emollient that I will add to my next Shikakai oil mix to see if my hair doesn't react as badly as it did when i used the shikakai oil on my hair. My recipe you ask
> ...



Hi Nappity4b,

Where do you get the HPP?


----------



## nappity (Jan 1, 2008)

BK Bombshell said:


> Hi Nappity4b,
> 
> Where do you get the HPP?



Got it from
www.fromnaturewithlove.com
Enjoy!


----------



## BK Bombshell (Jan 1, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Got it from
> www.fromnaturewithlove.com
> Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sooo very late on this because I recently started visiting the boards again. I'm trying to get the hang of ayurveda products. First of all, where can they be purchased (online and in-person) and also what are the price range for these products. Thanks to all who answer!


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I have some tips for some of you that may be having problems with hard hair when using Ayurvedic products. I have finally found a regimen that works for me, so here are some things that I have done that really helped. My hair does not get hard at all anymore when any mixture is in my hair, it is soft the whole way through.

*Strain everything.*

This sounds like common sense, but my dumb self used these mixtures straight  Since I like to make my own teas, rinses, and oils from powders, it really helps to strain it before you use it. 

*Use 40:60 ratio of water and oil to make mixtures.*

All of the rinses and teas I use in my hair are strained, and heavily diluted with oil and water. I still get the benefit of the powders without getting this stuff stuck in my hair. I tried making pastes but that just does not work at all. The more diluted the mixture, the better. The consistency is very watery.

*Add these teas and rinses to oiled hair.*

I know a lot of you oil your hair overnight with coconut oil or amla oil. I suggest not washing out the oil before adding the teas and rinses to your hair. It does not prevent the teas/rinses from working, and keeps your hair pliable and easy to work with, acting like a "buffer" against the mixtures.

Big thanks to Whimsy  She suggested that I do the overnight oil treatment on dry hair as opposed to wet/damp hair. It really does work better. Although my hair uses a lot more oil when dry than when wet, my hair felt much softer doing it this way. Thanks, Whimsy!!

With that being said, here's my regimen. It's very low-maintenance and very very simple. 

Apply *Ayurvedic oil mixture* to dry, dirty hair for 1 hour-overnight.
Apply *Ayurvedic wash mixture* to my hair for an hour (don't rinse out the oil that was in your hair previously).
Rinse out the Ayurveda wash mixture for 5 minutes with hot water.
Deep condition.
Rinse out with cold water.
Airdry.
I just named them this cuz I dunno what else to call them  Nothing special, just a whole bunch of oils/powders that I mixed together.

*Ayurvedic oil mixture: *Dabur Amla Oil, Parachute Coconut Oil, Vatika Coconut Oil, Dabur Olive Oil, Castor Oil, Shikakai Oil

*Ayurvedic wash mixture: *I mix henna powder, indigo powder, amla powder, shikakai powder, neem powder and ritha powder in a bowl, maybe 2 tablespoons of each. Add 3 cups of water and let this sit overnight. The next day, strain it very well and add 2 cups of the Ayurvedic oil mixture. Pour this mixture in a bottle and use it as needed. This last me 6-8 washes. The only time I get in the shower is to rinse out the conditioner, I hate jumping in and out of the shower.

I will be adding more oils and powders as I buy more things  I just get the benefit from everything by mixing them all together, no need to do separate treatments. I hope this helps you guys out. 

Remember, K.I.S.S.!!!!!


----------



## TCT (Jan 2, 2008)

Josie said:


> TCT, you can find Amla oil that doesn't contain mineral oil here:
> http://www.massageking.com/products/Personal+Care/Bazaar+of+India+Amla+Hair+Oil/1328/1/1.
> HTH. Josie


 




 thank you!


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Jan 2, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> With that being said, here's my regimen. It's very low-maintenance and very very simple.
> 
> ...


 
I really like your reggie, it is simple and easy to follow!  I just made my own Shikakai/amla oil infusion and will start with that and my Shikakai bar tonight.  Thanks!


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your welcome, Cleve!

I know there were a couple of mistakes I was making when I first started, so I hope the tips can help others who did the same thing.

I really like to keep it simple cuz it's more convenient and I'm getting more and more lazy 

I gotta get me a Shikakai bar though....

If anyone knows where I can buy Amla, Shikakai, Hibiscus, Brahmi Powder, Bhringraj Powder, and Spikenard Powder all *in one place in bulk*, lemme know!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 2, 2008)

*LADIES, I GOT NO BREAKAGE and VERY LITTLE SHEDDING LAST NIGHT!!!!!!
*
Keeping it simple in the '08. Here's what I did:

1. Pre-poo with combination of alma/shikakai/coconut oils with or without heat. I did sit under my heating cap for about 30 minutes.

2. I added 1 teaspoon each of the shikakai and aritha and 2 teaspoons (or 1 tablespoon) of the alma to a bowl that could withstand heat. 

3. I boiled about 1 1/2 cup of water, then added to the bowl with the powders. I let that "brew" for about 5 minutes while I washed my hair with ReddTweetyB's herbal shampoo. (You can use any shampoo. There's an alma shampoo and an alma/shikakai/reetha shampoo available at the Indian/Pakistani markets for *cheap*).

4. I then added 1 cup of distilled water to the mixture, then poured the mixture all over my hair focusing on the scalp and ends.

Surprisingly my hair didn't feel hard at all. You have to make sure that all the powders are dissolved in the water so that you don't get the grit. Some people strain the powders but I didn't. I had no problems at all.

5. I then rinsed thoroughly with hot water for about 5 minutes or until all the mixture was rinsed out. 

6. I deep conditioned with a mixture of Miss Keys 10 en 1 and Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol in the tub ($3). I deep conditioned under my heating cap for about 30 minutes. Got in the shower, did my business, then rinsed out the conditioner, first with warm water, then with cold water.

7. Got out of the shower, added leave-in and rollerset using Keracare's Setting/Wrapping Foam. 

8. Sat under my new Gold N' Hot hairdryer ($89 at BSS) for about 45 minutes. Removed rollers. Wrapped. Covered with Saran Wrap. Got back under the dryer for another 10 minutes. Removed the wrap. Pinned and went to bed.

I will work on my updated Fotki this weekend. I have 3 inches of underprocessed NG and I lost an inch. I did make APL but the lost of that inch, plus the shrinkage from the NG makes my hair look shorter. 

*The biggest pluses: NO BREAKAGE!!! Little shedding!! Stronger hair. I'm loving this Ayurveda life! *


----------



## Kacie (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Ladies!  I just bought my powders today, but one of them expired in 03.  I still plan on using it but I think I may order online from now on.  I found these two websites with good inventory and fair shipping.

http://www.kalustyans.com
http://www.patelbrothersusa.com


----------



## angellazette (Jan 3, 2008)

My regimen is pretty simple as well.  I oil my scalp and hair with vatika oil infused with shikakai and amla powder every other night.  Then the night before my wash, I slather my hair up really good with the oil and the next day I use my Aveda products.  I also henna atleast a month and add amla powder to my mix.  I may try other powders in my oil in the future but this mix leaves my hair very soft.


----------



## nappity (Jan 3, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did this last night and I love it. With the exception of rinsing with cold water
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is how Ill do it from now on Thanks Keisha, Whimsy and everybody. I am so loving this Ayurveda thingy!!!!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the basic concept of ayurvedic hair care?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 3, 2008)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Daily I oil w/Vatika. * On Tuesdays I do a prepoo of Vatika all over & Amla oil mainly on my ends & then I scrub my scalp w/Shikakai oil. * I do a rinse w/1 tbsp of each: shikakai powder, amla powder & aritha powder mixed in 2 cups of boiling water. B/c I don't have time to rinse for 20 minutes, I grind my powders w/a mortar & pestle & I also strain the tea. I leave the rinse in for about 5 mins & then I rinse & cond. After I rinse the cond, I do an oil rinse w/regular coconut oil & when I get out of the shower, I use a leave-in.
> 
> On Fridays I do a prepoo of several things: amla oil, castor oil, basil EO, peppermint EO, thyme EO, aloe vera gel & some left over Cocasta oil (the majority of the prepoo is the Amla). I leave this on overnight. On Saturday mornings I scrub my scalp w/Shiakakai oil & then I rinse the prepoo out & wash w/my shikakai shampoo bar & then I do a rinse w/1 tbsp each of the amla & aritha powders leaving the shikakai out. I leave it on for about 5 mins & then I rinse & do a DC. After I rinse the DC, if I'm doing a rollerset & flat iron, then I don't follow up w/a coconut oil rinse, I just do a leave in.
> 
> I've been unable to find the brahmi powder at any of the Indian grocery stores close to me but I'm going to start adding a tbsp of it to my rinses.



Why do you put the Amla oil _ mainly _ on your ends? Also, is Shikaikai oil like a shampoo? Is it the same oil that some people use to prepoo?


----------



## Jazzy413 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi ladies...just joined the AAA challenge and looking for support.  Bookmarking this thread so I can report back and read whats been going on so far.


----------



## HairBearerCare (Jan 3, 2008)

*As spongebob would say: "I'm Ready! I'm Ready!"*


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 3, 2008)

You sure are ready,



HairBearerCare said:


> *As spongebob would say: "I'm Ready! I'm Ready!"*


----------



## Puddles (Jan 3, 2008)

HairBearerCare said:


> *As spongebob would say: "I'm Ready! I'm Ready!"*



[size=+1]Oooo.....I want some of that. 

Where did you buy it from? And is that a skikakai bar soap? 
Sorry for all the questions. [/size]


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang girl!  I wish my stash was that big!

Wahts the orange stuff for?

And what's Medimix?


----------



## Key (Jan 3, 2008)

You aren't kiddin'


HairBearerCare said:


> *As spongebob would say: "I'm Ready! I'm Ready!"*


----------



## nappity (Jan 3, 2008)

The woman is not PLAYIN"" I like that a person that prepares to go the [email protected]# thing!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 3, 2008)

Naw, she ain't. She doin' the dayum thang!!


----------



## HairBearerCare (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello ladies
I want to respond to everyone but I don’t know how to do the quotes with the names attached so I will have to do it the old fashion way J
wannabelong: yup yup I am I am J
Puddles: Hello J I obtained these items from a local (as in 30 mins away L ) Indian food mart. Yes that is a shikakai bar for hair and skin. 
Puddles: Hello, The orange peel powder I often see in natural hair/skin product ingredients so I thought it wouldn’t be a bad thing to have around (cheap too). You can see that the box still has its $1.99 price tag on it J The very first time I stepped into an Indian mart I saw the medimix soap and saw that it said “*Ayurvedic* soap with 18 herbs clinically proven to help skin problems” and though I don’t have any skin problems I did remember the word ayurvedic on LHCF so I thought that was what I was suppose to get! LOL turns out with some research that it is really for use on the body and face so… although a little disappointed that I had not gotten a shampoo bar, I used it on my body and face… and all I can say is… wow. I love it and I have 6 bars now. Oh and it turns out you can use it on your hair (mainly scalp) but it’s very stripping (to me). 
Key: I’m ready! I’m ready! LOL
nappity4b : I figured at like 2 bucks a product I couldn’t go wrong. And natural (or very close to natural) products are a plus for me J

Serenity_Peace : Thank you! LOL

Thanks to all you lovely ladies I will be trying these items both on hair and body and seeing what works for me and what doesn’t. I will be sure to keep you ladies updated!


----------



## douglala (Jan 3, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have some tips for some of you that may be having problems with hard hair when using Ayurvedic products. I have finally found a regimen that works for me, so here are some things that I have done that really helped. My hair does not get hard at all anymore when any mixture is in my hair, it is soft the whole way through.
> 
> ...




I LOVE your regimen. I WILL be borrowing it..... 
And your hair looks awesome in your siggy!!


----------



## douglala (Jan 3, 2008)

What are you ladies using as a leave in?


----------



## nappity (Jan 3, 2008)

HairBearerCare said:


> Hello ladies
> I want to respond to everyone but I don’t know how to do the quotes with the names attached so I will have to do it the old fashion way J
> wannabelong: yup yup I am I am J
> Puddles: Hello J I obtained these items from a local (as in 30 mins away L ) Indian food mart. Yes that is a shikakai bar for hair and skin.
> ...


You aint right!! And yes please post what works- we collectively do get it together on more than one occasion (LOL) As a recommendation Kiesha regimine is very good!
@douglala
My leave in of choice is Giovanni Direct- I then seal with either Vatika or Amla&Hibiscus oil


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jan 3, 2008)

douglala said:


> What are you ladies using as a leave in?


 
Thanks   I'm all about keeping it simple when it come to my hair now.

Lately, I've been realizing that I don't need a leave-in since I've been on this ayurveda reggie.  But I've been adding Fermodyl 619 as my leave-in.

Between washes I use my beloved NTM Silk Touch, which is only thing I put in my hair during the week.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 6, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have some tips for some of you that may be having problems with hard hair when using Ayurvedic products. I have finally found a regimen that works for me, so here are some things that I have done that really helped. My hair does not get hard at all anymore when any mixture is in my hair, it is soft the whole way through.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Kiesha for a lot of great information! I notice you use indigo powder in your mix.  Do you use this to keep your hair dark or does it have another benefit?

I like dark hair, well jetblack, so I'm wondering if I should use indigo in my mix.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 9, 2008)

bumping this thread up for ladies who are still in the process of using their powders and oils.

Okay ladies, it's been at least a good couple of months since people have been using the ayurveda regimes. Who here has GOTTEN GROWTH?

And I mean real growth here! Noticiable growth. Because the board is for growing longer hair, that's first and foremost.

So how about it ladies? Who here has had growth?


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 9, 2008)

is it possible to prepoo w/ the indian oils w/ conditioner?

i only ask b/c I really hate to drench my fine/thin hair with oil before the rinse. i think it will weigh my hair down even when i'm done washing it out. so i was hoping that i can still oil my hair up but mix it with conditioner


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Thanks Kiesha for a lot of great information! I notice you use indigo powder in your mix.  Do you use this to keep your hair dark or does it have another benefit?
> 
> I like dark hair, well jet black, so I'm wondering if I should use indigo in my mix.



I use it mainly to keep my hair dark, and stretch out actual henna, indigo applications.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone here use the Shikakai Bars for pooing?  I think they are stripping my hair a little too clean....is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Feb 9, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> Does anyone here use the Shikakai Bars for pooing?  I think they are stripping my hair a little too clean....is anyone else experiencing this?


A few people have reported back that the bars leave their hair feeling soft and conditioned.

Are you applying oil before you wash? It's important not to skip that step.

*Shikakai bar testimonials*
 · Testimonial no. one
 · Testimonial no. two
 · Testimonial no. three (actually it's the aritha bar, but will give you an idea)

And finally Tell me about shikakai bar.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried the shikakai shampoo bar first and fell in love.  I made it my staple and knew I had to try to powders.  I wash weekly and the night before I do not add any extra oils to my hair. I use vatika oil on my hair daily if it feels like it needs it. 


1 heaping tablespoon shikakai mixed with 2 heaping tablespoons of amla
Stir in about 8 oz. hot water
add a few more oz. cold water just to cool things down
Slip an old knee high over the top of the cup
rinse hair for 10 mins. with warm water
pour mixture over hair
immediately rinse it out for 10 mins.
then co-wash and DC
*every 4th week wash with shikakai shampoo bar*

P.S. I love Candy_C! I follow her instructions.


----------



## growingbrown (Feb 9, 2008)

almondjoi85 said:


> I tried the shikakai shampoo bar first and fell in love. I made it my staple and knew I had to try to powders. I wash weekly and the night before I do not add any extra oils to my hair. I use vatika oil on my hair daily if it feels like it needs it.
> 
> 
> 1 heaping tablespoon shikakai mixed with 2 heaping tablespoons of amla
> ...


 
I love Candy C method also. I just used Maka and Alma powder as rinses since I just relaxed last week. WOW My hair felt very moisturized just as Candy C said. I cw and dc with tressemme remoisturized conditioner (dc with tressemme and olive oil). I did airdried my hair tonight. I will do this twice a week alternating powders and will document my results up to my next relaxer ( I wont wait 18 weeks again)!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I got my hands on some Chandrika soap. It was only $1.50, so why not try it. Right now, I am prepooing with amla oil. I will post what happens later.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Feb 10, 2008)

I love Chandrika soap! Always used it for the bath, so let me know how you like it for the hair. 

As for growth, since I started the Ayurvedic regimen last November, it has straightened out my new growth. I have always used it as a marker for my hair growth, timing of TU's, but I can no longer do so. Since I airdry or rollerset, it has been hard to check length. I attempted a check in January, here's a comp for Nov 2007 and Jan 2008:





Hair is a few weeks post and blown out and flat ironed.





Hair is about 13 weeks post, rollersert, with a back portion blown straight.


I truly suck at taking back shots of my hair, and I know these aren't the best comp pics, but I think I got a little growth in a couple months, but nothing spectacular that I can attribute to the Indian products. My shockaroos were the change in texture and appearance of darker richer hair. Oh, and my hair feels a lot denser or heavier, too.


----------



## Tallone (Feb 10, 2008)

Did I just get a bad bar or does the Shikakai soap really smell that offensive?  It smelled like a urinal to me and I chucked it!!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, it has that smell...but I can deal with it b/c the results are FABULOUS.


----------



## Tallone (Feb 10, 2008)

Well the good thing is that after my deep conditioner, it did not linger


----------



## Ms.Joi (Feb 10, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have some tips for some of you that may be having problems with hard hair when using Ayurvedic products. I have finally found a regimen that works for me, so here are some things that I have done that really helped. My hair does not get hard at all anymore when any mixture is in my hair, it is soft the whole way through.
> 
> ...


 
Kiesha,
How do you store this mixture? I made it this morning and I would like to know if I need to keep it in the fridge or not. 

I used it and my hair is air drying now. I think my hair is darker. I didn't add the indigo because I like the red tint that I get from henna. My hair is soft and it was not tangled like it usually is. I am trying to find bhringraj, but I haven't had any luck with that yet. Ayurveda seems to be a keeper thus far.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ms.Joi said:


> Kiesha,
> How do you store this mixture? I made it this morning and I would like to know if I need to *keep it in the fridge or not. *
> 
> I used it and my hair is air drying now. I think my hair is darker. I didn't add the indigo because I like the red tint that I get from henna. My hair is soft and it was not tangled like it usually is. I am trying to find bhringraj, but I haven't had any luck with that yet. Ayurveda seems to be a keeper thus far.



Sent you a pm 

Yup!   I keep it in the fridge tightly closed and the day I plan on washing my hair I take it out so it's warmer when I get home to use it. 

It's still a little cold, so sometimes I pour some out and warm it up in my "designated Ayurveda pot" or just use it as-is...BRRRR.  I've gotten used to it...it's not that bad 

I'm so happy to hear that Ayurveda worked for you!!  You will be happy when you find bhringraj.  According, to CandyC, it's pretty moisturizing.


----------



## Ms.Joi (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks *again* for responding. I will keep you updated on my results.


----------



## LABETT (Feb 12, 2008)

I picked up Cantharidine Golden Oil from my local Indian store and my hair loves it.
This oil leaves my hair soft and is very light,has a perfume smell not bad at all.
I read it good for hair loss ,work best combined with coconut and alma oil.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 12, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> [/LIST] Did this last night and I love it. With the exception of rinsing with cold water
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you guys serious? Rinsing with COLD WATER? I sure hope noone ends up with ARTHRITIS in the head down the road? Gives me cold chills just thinking about it!!!lol.  I am assuming you are living in a very hot country where the water does not get cold like it does in America and Canada, right?


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 12, 2008)

Are the color changes from these products permanent or does the color revert if you stop using? and about how many washes does that take if they are not permanent?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 12, 2008)

LatoyaMIT said:


> Are the color changes from these products permanent or does the color revert if you stop using? and about how many washes does that take if they are not permanent?


 
That's what I want to know.

And what is going to happen in the summertime?


----------



## misskris816 (Feb 12, 2008)

What is the incentive of using cold water for the final rinse? I don't like the way it makes my hair feel.


----------



## misskris816 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bumping for a response.


----------



## guudhair (Feb 17, 2008)

For those of you who bought boxes of Amla/Shikakai/whatever powder, how do you store the rest of the powder once the box is opened?...do you just leave it in the plastic and keep it in the box or are you putting in something else?....TIA


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 17, 2008)

guudhair said:


> For those of you who bought boxes of Amla/Shikakai/whatever powder, how do you store the rest of the powder once the box is opened?...do you just leave it in the plastic and keep it in the box or are you putting in something else?....TIA



Usually the powder comes in a bag in the box.  So I usually put that bag in a ziploc bag and put both back in the box.  This prevents the powders from making a mess every time I open the box, or if the box falls over or something.


----------



## trevprit (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoping somebody in this thread can help (posted this as a new thread, but with no responses, thought I'd put it here).  I've been keeping up with the Ayurveda threads, and after going to fromnaturewithlove to buy powders, I am trying to figure out which brahmi everyone is using. FNWL says says this about brahmi:Should not be confused with Centella asiatica, also referred to as brahmi in ayurvedic medicine. The Centella is listed on their website as Gotu Kola.  Can somebody please help? TIA.


----------



## tld723 (Mar 4, 2008)

Bumping......


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 4, 2008)

trevprit said:


> Hoping somebody in this thread can help (posted this as a new thread, but with no responses, thought I'd put it here). I've been keeping up with the Ayurveda threads, and after going to fromnaturewithlove to buy powders, I am trying to figure out which brahmi everyone is using. FNWL says says this about brahmi:Should not be confused with Centella asiatica, also referred to as brahmi in ayurvedic medicine. The Centella is listed on their website as Gotu Kola.  Can somebody please help? TIA.


 
I haven't actually started using the Brahmi yet - I have an oil that I got from the indian store - but it has like 22 different herbs in it, as well. Try checking to see what sort Hesh has under their brand name - that would be the 'right' one, I'm thinking. 
You could also PM Candy_C....


----------



## trevprit (Mar 4, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> I haven't actually started using the Brahmi yet - I have an oil that I got from the indian store - but it has like 22 different herbs in it, as well. Try checking to see what sort Hesh has under their brand name - that would be the 'right' one, I'm thinking.
> You could also PM Candy_C....


I tried that (PM'ing Candy_C), but she hasn't gotten back to me yet...she's probably busy. But I did find this oil online called Neelibhringadi, and it has the kind of brahmi that hesh sells _and _the stuff called Gotu Kola in it...and loads of other stuff. I am not going to order it , but I am definitely considering making my own version of this.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm subscribing to this thread as I am starting on my ayurveda hair journey this year.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> Your welcome, Cleve!
> 
> I know there were a couple of mistakes I was making when I first started, so I hope the tips can help others who did the same thing.
> 
> ...


 
Keisha, what do you use the spikenard powder for or better yet how do you use it?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 5, 2008)

I am trying to subscribe to the thread as well.

Also, it has been some months now, who here has gotten real growth using the powders?


----------



## talata (Mar 15, 2008)

I’m absolutely fresh at the whole healthy hair care lifestyle (if I can call it that)… I just started my hair care journey exactly a week ago after I bumped into this forum while looking for reviews on Dr Miracle products – and what a Godsend.

 I’m soooooo glad I decided to poke around the forum till I found this thread - cos I would never have learnt all these juicy secrets about Ayurvedic hair care.

 I moved from the United States to Ghana (West Africa) a couple of years ago where I have absolutely no sources for my Ayurveda supplies (there are no Indian Stores I know of). So I guess it was just "serious fate" that my BF was coming to back Ghana in a week. I got to work online (mostly Amazon.com) and I ordered “everything”. Powders, Oils, Books… - yeah I’m pretty thorough. I ended up spending over $150(I stopped counting then). But hey, at least I have supplies that will last for months – until the next time I make a trip to Maryland or even India if I’m lucky.

 So far I have several boxes of these, Shikakai, Amla, Bhrami, Jamila henna powders – oh and some lemon peel powder for my face. Oils: Amla oil, Vatika oil, Parachute coconut, Castor oil. I also got me some Gro Aut and brhingaraj oils, some Swastik Shikakai bar soaps, some Silicon Mix and Salem leave-in.

 I’ve been using them for a week now and boy!!! I just can’t pull myself from the mirror from admiring my new, thick, strong and shiny tresses.
 
I'm still tweak  around  to find a regimen I can easily stick with. 

Any pointers?


----------



## mistifying (Mar 15, 2008)

guudhair said:


> For those of you who bought boxes of Amla/Shikakai/whatever powder, how do you store the rest of the powder once the box is opened?...do you just leave it in the plastic and keep it in the box or are you putting in something else?....TIA



I purchased tea bags, put the proper ratio in each bag, sealed the bag and stored the bags in a bowl.  After premixing, there was nothing left in the boxes and I threw those away.  The tea bags are so handy, because when it's time to use one, I don't have to worry about mixing.  Plus they help strain the powder.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2008)

mistifying said:


> I purchased tea bags, put the proper ratio in each bag, sealed the bag and stored the bags in a bowl. After premixing, there was nothing left in the boxes and I threw those away. The tea bags are so handy, because when it's time to use one, I don't have to worry about mixing. Plus they help strain the powder.


 
Mistifying, what types of tea bags are you talking about here, what are they used for nad where do you purchase them from? I haven't heard of using teabags for hair care before. Help a sista understand this.


----------



## mistifying (Mar 15, 2008)

I purchased empty tea bags that you seal with an iron, like these.  You can put whatever you want in the bags, then seal the bag and put away for future use.  I put the powders in the bags, so when I get ready to use them, I don't have to measure, or strain.  When I get ready to use, I put the bag in a squeeze bottle, and add hot water.  I use a squeeze bottle because it's easier to get to my scalp & I can better control where the mix goes.  I hope that was clearer.  Let me know if I'm still not making sense.


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 15, 2008)

talata said:


> I’m absolutely fresh at the whole healthy hair care lifestyle (if I can call it that)… I just started my hair care journey exactly a week ago after I bumped into this forum while looking for reviews on Dr Miracle products – and what a Godsend.
> 
> I’m soooooo glad I decided to poke around the forum till I found this thread - cos I would never have learnt all these juicy secrets about Ayurvedic hair care.
> 
> ...




Welcome


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2008)

mistifying said:


> I purchased empty tea bags that you seal with an iron, like these. You can put whatever you want in the bags, then seal the bag and put away for future use. I put the powders in the bags, so when I get ready to use them, I don't have to measure, or strain. When I get ready to use, I put the bag in a squeeze bottle, and add hot water. I use a squeeze bottle because it's easier to get to my scalp & I can better control where the mix goes. I hope that was clearer. Let me know if I'm still not making sense.


 
Thanks a million. I saw these but had no idea that I could use them this way. I really appreciate it. I will be ordering them later. I just put them in my personalized shopping list for later.


----------



## The Girl (Mar 15, 2008)

mistifying said:


> I purchased empty tea bags that you seal with an iron, like these.  You can put whatever you want in the bags, then seal the bag and put away for future use.  I put the powders in the bags, so when I get ready to use them, I don't have to measure, or strain.  When I get ready to use, I put the bag in a squeeze bottle, and add hot water.  I use a squeeze bottle because it's easier to get to my scalp & I can better control where the mix goes.  I hope that was clearer.  Let me know if I'm still not making sense.



cool that is a good idea.


----------



## guudhair (Mar 15, 2008)

How much "shampoo" are yall making in one mix?....if you are mixing enough for more than one wash, how long do you keep it and where are you storing it?


----------



## mistifying (Mar 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks a million. I saw these but had no idea that I could use them this way. I really appreciate it. I will be ordering them later. I just put them in my personalized shopping list for later.



No prob.  The tea bags are also great for oil infusions.  FNWL also sells large bags.


----------



## The Girl (Mar 16, 2008)

guudhair said:


> How much "shampoo" are yall making in one mix?....if you are mixing enough for more than one wash, how long do you keep it and where are you storing it?



I just mix it and if I have some left I put it in the fridge.  Then I think Kiesha mentioned taking it out to warm during the day. I have kept it for 2 weeks in the fridge before.


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 16, 2008)

I am seeing some strange things going on with my hair. I relaxed my hair on Feb. 1 and began using Ayurveda powders a week after faithfully 2 to 3 times a week. Could this be new growth or a jacked-up retouch?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2008)

JustMeSteph said:


> I just mix it and if I have some left I put it in the fridge. Then I think Kiesha mentioned taking it out to warm during the day. I have kept it for 2 weeks in the fridge before.


 
This is nice to know that the poos will keep this long. I threw my leftovers out before which was a total waste. Now I'll refridgerate them for my next usage. I think I need to invest in a double boiler right now because I think Candy_C or Sareca said that you will ruin the mix if you warm it in the microwave oven.


----------



## The Girl (Mar 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> This is nice to know that the poos will keep this long. I threw my leftovers out before which was a total waste. Now I'll refridgerate them for my next usage. I think I need to invest in a broiler right now because I think Candy_C  or Sareca said that you will ruin the mix if you warm it in the microwave oven.



Yeah, I have added more boiling water (small bit) to the cold to warm it before.  Letting it sit out made me think it was gonna spoil for some reason but I guess not.


----------



## tld723 (Mar 17, 2008)

growingbrown said:


> I am seeing some strange things going on with my hair. I relaxed my hair on Feb. 1 and began using Ayurveda powders a week after faithfully 2 to 3 times a week. Could this be new growth or a jacked-up retouch?


 


Hi!!!!  I have been using Indian/Ayurvedic powders for about 2 months and I definitely feel like my hair has both grown a little faster, and that it is much stronger and I am retaining length.  It is not as dry as it has been in the past, and is much more shiny


----------



## guudhair (Mar 19, 2008)

Are yall still doing protein treatments too or do you feel you don't need a protein treatment since you are using herb rinses?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2008)

guudhair said:


> Are yall still doing protein treatments too or do you feel you don't need a protein treatment since you are using herb rinses?


 
guudhair this is a really good question and I want to know the answer to this as well. 

What I will do is drastically cut out the protein I use and see how my hair responds to this.


----------



## PassionFruit (Mar 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> guudhair this is a really good question and I want to know the answer to this as well.
> 
> What I will do is drastically cut out the protein I use and see how my hair responds to this.





you can still do an Ayurvedic protein treatment by adding your powders and/or oils to yogurt  or if you do a tea rinse or paste, use an egg to help rinse it out...


----------



## tld723 (Mar 19, 2008)

I really haven't felt the need to for my hair.  The powders seem to be doing the trick.  I am deep conditioning more, though


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 19, 2008)

very informative thread.  I am going to slowly edge my way in. the products at the indian stores are mega cheap so it won't put me out to see how this method works for me.

thanks all!


----------



## PassionFruit (Mar 19, 2008)

I saw someone mention brewing the powders and seeds in a coffee maker...  I wonder how good that would be...   Im gonna invest in a $10 Walmart special to try it


----------



## talata (Mar 21, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Just wanted to post current threads talking about Ayurveda hair care:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=183963 (Scientific Study of Ayurveda Products for hair growth)
> 
> ...



Thanks, PRETTYFACE... Talk about information overload - I almost feel like an expert after reading all those threads. 

Still working on perfecting a reg. I can stick to. I think I'm almost there.


----------



## guudhair (Apr 13, 2008)

How soon can I start back using these powders after relaxing?


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 13, 2008)

*Im happy I have come across this thread because yesterday I decided to do a little search of indian grocery stores by me and surprisingly I found a bunch of them. So yesterday I made the trip to the store and purchased jasmine oil, brahmi oil, Reshma henna and my beloved shikakai bar which I have wanted from day one after hearing about ayurvedic methods. It was the funniest thing because of course the store is run by Indian men and women, mostly men. When I walked into the store I noticed a whole bunch of soaps behind the man at the cash register. So everyone is looking at me like " Is dis block cheek lost?" lol so I ask the man behind the counter if he sells the shikakai bar and he goes " Yes yes u have pronounced it cowwectly! The shikakai bar is vedy good for ya head, as is the henna". Im saying to myself, yea this man knows his stuff and the girls on LHCF would be proud of me because I will tell you this much.. it wasnt easy finding this daggone store but I was on a mission. It took me a whole hour to find this place, I had no gas in my car and my car was screaming for some Exxon oil lol. The first time I bought my vatika and amla oils , I bought them online. This store had everything I needed and then some. I was proud of myself.. so proud that when I got home I threw some jasmine oil in my  hair and laid back on my pillow with a smile across my face. I cannot wait to try the shikakai bar but Im gonna wait to apply the henna because I dont trust myself with it too much. Whenever I deal with ANY type of powder I make a mess. *


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

guudhair said:


> How soon can I start back using these powders after relaxing?


 
Kadija from Henna Sooq recommended that you wait 2 weeks but I know that Sareca has applied henna to her hair within a week of her relaxer and has had great success doing so.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

MidBackCrisis said:


> *Im happy I have come across this thread because yesterday I decided to do a little search of indian grocery stores by me and surprisingly I found a bunch of them. So yesterday I made the trip to the store and purchased jasmine oil, brahmi oil, Reshma henna and my beloved shikakai bar which I have wanted from day one after hearing about ayurvedic methods. It was the funniest thing because of course the store is run by Indian men and women, mostly men. When I walked into the store I noticed a whole bunch of soaps behind the man at the cash register. So everyone is looking at me like " Is dis block cheek lost?" lol so I ask the man behind the counter if he sells the shikakai bar and he goes " Yes yes u have pronounced it cowwectly! The shikakai bar is vedy good for ya head, as is the henna". Im saying to myself, yea this man knows his stuff and the girls on LHCF would be proud of me because I will tell you this much.. it wasnt easy finding this daggone store but I was on a mission. It took me a whole hour to find this place, I had no gas in my car and my car was screaming for some Exxon oil lol. The first time I bought my vatika and amla oils , I bought them online. This store had everything I needed and then some. I was proud of myself.. so proud that when I got home I threw some jasmine oil in my hair and laid back on my pillow with a smile across my face. I cannot wait to try the shikakai bar but Im gonna wait to apply the henna because I dont trust myself with it too much. Whenever I deal with ANY type of powder I make a mess. *


Remember to oil your hair very well before using the shikakai bar and DC afterwards as it could make your hair a little dry, okay?


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just had to say this:
I've only done one oil rinse with Shikakai oil and two washes with Ayurveda powders and I cannot believe the shine my hair has now.
(Even though I was left with grains in my hair but I think I know how to deal with that now )
Definately gonna keep doing this.


----------



## guudhair (Apr 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Kadija from Henna Sooq recommended that you wait 2 weeks but I know that Sareca has applied henna to her hair within a week of her relaxer and has had great success doing so.


 

Thanks alot!


----------



## FeelinIt (Apr 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Remember to oil your hair very well before using the shikakai bar and DC afterwards as it could make your hair a little dry, okay?



I DOUBLE CO-SIGN ON THAT!!!

I finally realized why my hair came out so hard.  I had not properly oiled my hair before use.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

guudhair said:


> Thanks alot!


You're welcomed guudhair.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Apr 13, 2008)

Best to everyone using Ayurveda hair methods. This is a great thread. 

Subscribing!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

MedMunky said:


> Best to everyone using Ayurveda hair methods. This is a great thread.
> 
> Subscribing!


 
Hi Medzmunky, welcome aboard honey. You know you and Lavendar are the two ayurveda queens I look to for help and tips in this area.


----------



## talata (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Remember to oil your hair very well before using the shikakai bar and DC afterwards as it could make your hair a little dry, okay?



Thanks for the tip. I've got to remember to do that when I use my Shikakai Bar for the first time this weekend.

I've been using ayurvedic products for almost 4 weeks now and I'm totally loving it... esp the Vatika oil.

PS: By the way Aggie, lovely hair... please tell me it has to do with using Ayurvedic products and my hair will "grow up" to be like that.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2008)

talata said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've got to remember to do that when I use my Shikakai Bar for the first time this weekend.
> 
> I've been using ayurvedic products for almost 4 weeks now and I'm totally loving it... esp the Vatika oil.
> 
> PS: By the way Aggie, lovely hair... please tell me it has to do with using Ayurvedic products and my hair will "grow up" to be like that.


 
LOL, thanks talata. Ayurveda is strengthening and thickening my hair and adding quite a bit of shine so yes, if you stick with it, your hair will "grow up". Henna is wonderful. It smells awful, but the benefits are definitely fantastic enough for me to overlook it.


----------



## missthang (Apr 16, 2008)

Good morning all!  

For Brooklynites interested in buying Indian products and can't find it, here is some info.

I have found a store that sells all the Indian products on Coney Island Avenue and Avenue H.  Prices excellent $1.99 for powders, 3.99 for large Vitaki Oil, etc.

I have a good relationship with the owner of the beauty supply store near my house so, I actually bought the products and took it to him.  He was excited being of middle eastern descent and seemed familiar with the products.  So he asked me to call the store where I bought the products and get his supplier's information.  

Bottom line... I drove him to the supplier.  The supplier is on 5303 4th Avenue and 53rd st. He sells wholesale and retail. And now my beauty supply store on Nostrand Avenue bet President and Carroll Sts. now carry the oils and powders as well.  

So if you can't find it near you in Brooklyn please feel free to visit any of the locations I researched and listed above.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried any of these powders:
MAKA 


KAPOOR KACHLI 


KALPI TONE 


If so, how did it go.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Has anyone tried any of these powders:
> MAKA
> 
> 
> ...


 
I haven't ordered it yet but the only one I intend to order is the kalpi tone because it has a perfect blend of amla, brahmi, shikakai, neem, kapur kachili and maka. If I can get all the powders I want in one box then that's the one I'm buying. Here's a link to the site I usually order from: http://www.mehndiskinart.com/Kalpi_Tone_Powder.htm

I order from them wholesale because it is so much cheaper to do so that way. Here's the easy link to the wholesale page just in case there are some who are interested: http://www.mehndiskinart.com/hair_wholesale.htm

I hope this was a little helful.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanx a lot Aggie , I didn't even realise Kalpi Tone had all of those powders in it .  I think i'll have to order quite quite few of these.:scratchch


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Thanx a lot Aggie , I didn't even realise Kalpi Tone had all of those powders in it . I think i'll have to order quite quite few of these.:scratchch


 
You're welcomed honey and don't feel bad about not knowing before. I didn't either until I saw the ingredients on mehndiskinart.com. I realised afterwards that perhaps this is what Candy_C's complete blend is as well. I like the fact that I don't have to wonder about how much to put in my mixttures anymore unless I want a little extra of the moisturizing powders added to it like bhrindraj powder and hibiscus petal powder which I bought from www.fromnaturewithlove.com. 

I also bought extra brahmi powder for my hair growth. I did not buy extra amla, shikakai, neem or aritha powders as I already had a couple boxes that I'm trying to use up. Oh by the way, I just bought my Kalpi tone powder (20 boxes), 6 KTC coconut oils, and some bridal BAQ henna - thanks for the reminder. I have lots of shikakai oils and soap, brahmi powder, and indigo and I bought them all wholesale. They will last me a while. The way I see it, one shipping cost is far better than many.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2008)

missthang said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> For Brooklynites interested in buying Indian products and can't find it, here is some info.
> 
> ...


 
Good looking out Missthang.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (May 3, 2008)

bumping....anything new ladies?  Or did we fall off??


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 3, 2008)

Good time to bump this thread! 
I'm sitting here with a mix of Neem, Shikakai, Aritha and Maka powder in my hair.  I'm going to rinse it out in...ooh, 15 minutes...1/2 hour in total.

I pre-pooed with Brahmi Amla Oil and I'm gonna deep condition in a mo'.
Lawd, my hair is gonna take me all day.

Since using Ayurveda herbs/oils my hair has DRAMATICALLY turned around.
My hair is stronger, less brittle, softer and has a great shine to it.
I LOVE AYURVEDIC HAIR PRODUCTS!


----------



## MissMasala5 (May 5, 2008)

Yesterday I washed with aritha powder only, just to see what it does for my hair. I started off mixing all my powders, and was curious to see what each one does specifically on MY hair. 


I oiled as usual, this time with just shikakai oil. I made a thin paste of aritha and plain warm water, let it sit for about 5 minutes. I rinsed and scritched in the shower, then applied the paste. I let it sit while I lathered and washed my body. I rinsed the aritha for a good while. My hair felt normal. Not hard, not stripped, not super soft, just normal and with few tangles. I cowashed twice, Dc'd cowashed again, moisturized and air-dried with three braids for a braid out. 

Today, my hair is 95% dry, but I took down a braid to get a good feel. My hair feels great! I thought it would feel drier than usual from the aritha, but it doesn't. It has been put out there that certain herbs are more drying than others, or that they have to be mixed, etc. This is testimony to the fact that these herbs have different results on different heads, and the best way to find out what effect they will have is to try them out one by one and see for yourselves


----------



## The Girl (May 6, 2008)

LilChocolateMa said:


> bumping....anything new ladies?  Or did we fall off??



Nope still loving it.  I am waiting for my tea to warm now...was too lazy this weekend


----------



## PassionFruit (May 6, 2008)

I have a paste of Henna and Neem powder on as we type...


----------



## talata (May 7, 2008)

Thought I would post my results here too. I happen to have discovered LHCF when I was brought to this thread from google - so of cause I got on the Ayurvedic bandwagon right from the start of my hair journey...And boy am I glad.

This is my progress pic after just 8 weeks. My hair is so much healthier -less frizzies - and it's actually growing. Thanks for all your advice ladies.







I've been pre-pooing overnight twice a week with Ayurvedic oils and alternating between my Shikakai shampoo bar and Ayurvedic powders(tea/paste) for my washes before DCing and roller setting or air drying. 

It really felt like so much work in the beginning but I tried to stick with it - and with this progress in such a short time, I'm more motivated than ever.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2008)

This is a great thread. I was thinking about trying some of these products. Subscribing...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 7, 2008)

If you havent henna'd, DO it! My hair is silky every day. Its worth doing, trust me.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 8, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> If you havent henna'd, DO it! My hair is silky every day. Its worth doing, trust me.


 
Can you still henna on transitioning hair?
I've heard you shouldn't henna relaxed hair erplexed.


----------



## Tamrin (May 8, 2008)

Im still on the Ayuverda wagon. Thanks to Denvergirl I have learned to use my powders in a whole new way. Im 17 weeks post and I have been mixing my powders in my co-wash conditioners. I also pre-poo with either amla, Nyle, maha bhringraj oils. OMG my hair loves it. I have gone ffrom constantly shedding to losing barely 6 hairs throughtout the washing, conditioning and detangling process.


----------



## PassionFruit (May 8, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Can you still henna on transitioning hair?
> I've heard you shouldn't henna relaxed hair erplexed.




Henna is fine on relaxed, natural and/r transitioning hair

the only caveat...   you should wait a few weeks to henna after a fresh perm


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 8, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> Henna is fine on relaxed, natural and/r transitioning hair
> 
> the only caveat... you should wait a few weeks to henna after a fresh perm


 
Thanx PassionFruit


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Can you still henna on transitioning hair?
> I've heard you shouldn't henna relaxed hair erplexed.


 
I wouldn't worry about this as henna is good for all hair types whether chemically altered or natural and you can use henna at about 2 weeks after a relaxer. Some ladies like Sareca, have henna'ed even sooner than that because henna works like a protein and it is recommended to use a protein treatment within a week of a relaxer to repair the bonds of your hair's cuticles damaged by the relaxer. HTH.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (May 9, 2008)

missthang said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> For Brooklynites interested in buying Indian products and can't find it, here is some info.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!  This is good for future reference.  I plan on trying ayurvedic at some poin this year.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 9, 2008)

Questio:  Do you need to deep condition after every wash with indian powders?
I wash my hair with ayurvedic powders twice a week, but I have no dryer so dc'ing is time consuming.


----------



## PassionFruit (May 9, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Questio:  Do you need to deep condition after every wash with indian powders?
> I wash my hair with ayurvedic powders twice a week, but I have no dryer so dc'ing is time consuming.



I do because certain powders are drying...also the conditioner helps rinse out any leftover particles


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Questio: *Do you need to deep condition after every wash with indian powders?*
> I wash my hair with ayurvedic powders twice a week, but I have no dryer so dc'ing is time consuming.


It is highly recommended that you do to prevent dryness caused by the powders.


----------



## MrsGrant (May 10, 2008)

I love this thread...I have been slowly incorporating Ayurveda products into my regimen and so far so good.  Today I visited and indian grocery and he had a few of the recommended products. I bought Neem power, and parachute oil..He said he would order the shakakai bar for me and I can pick that up next week.  I'm so excited.  Right now I am sitting with a mixture of Ayuverdic oils in my hair while my Neem powder is steeping.  Can't wait to see the results...wish me luck ladies



Oh yeah...i need to make a list of all the powders I need.


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2008)

I just mixed together my henna treatment. It comprises of:

75 grams of Henna from FNWL
1/2 TBS of shikakai powder
1/2 TBS of amla powder
1 and a 1/2 TBS bhringraj powder 
1 and a 1/2 TBS brahmi powder
1 TBS hibiscus petal powder
1 TBS ginger root powder for scent purposes
2 TBS of Queen Helene Cholesterol Conditioning Cream
10 drops each of rosemary, lavender and cedarwood essential oils
6 ml of fenugreek seed extract from www.vitacost.com
1 and 1/2 cups of strained fenugreek tea (made from boiled powdered fenugreek of distilled water and coconut oil)
Enough water to make a yogurt-like paste.

Blend all dry powders together. Add essential oils to strained fenugreek tea rinse and mix well. Add and mix the rinse into blended henna and powders into a paste of a yogurt consistency. Cover with Saran wrap and a steamy hot damp towel and put on top of my microwave  until morning. Allow henna color to release for about 8 - 10 hours overnight. 

Tonight I will DC on dry hair overnight and clarify my hair in the morning. After clarifying, allow to air dry a little and add amla and shikakai oils before applying the henna. I will apply henna to damp hair, wrap with saran wrap, then foil wrap and keep it in my hair for about 3 hours, wash out with some cheapie conditioner a few times until all powders are out and deep condition again for a couple of hours.

ETA: This henna treatment has no ACV or lemon juice in it. I did that with my last treatment and it was too drying. I had to DC 2 or 3 times and overnight once to get my moisture balance back. I even had to baggy a couple of times. That acid is murder on my dry hair. I think the amla powder and oil are enough acids for my henna treatments.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 11, 2008)

*Can someone tell me how to use hibiscus? I want to buy some of that and orchid for a new DC treatment.
*


----------



## MrsGrant (May 11, 2008)

I am so depressed right now....ok I stated earlier that I had been using some ayurveda oils with success.  So today I decided to visit and indian store where i picked up some neem powder.

Tonight I did a pre-poo with parachute coconut oil and vatika oil for 1 hour.  Then i made a rinse with the neem powder, strained and just let it sit in my hair for about an hour.  I wash that out for about 5 minutes and added deep conditioner.   wash and put NTM leave- in along with another dominican leave-in.   My hair is shedding so bad.  It has been shedding for almost a year now.  With all the great results everyone has had, I just knew this would atleast stop my shedding.  All of this shedding is thinning my hair and I feel like my bsl hair will be all gone if this does not stop soon.   Ladies please help. I really feel like giving up and shaving my head. I know that is extreme but I'm so discouraged right now.  What should I do to stop this from happening.   I mean it sheds if i just touch it.  forget about letting it air dry because that doesnt help either.  I just want my heathly thick hair back....any feedback would be really appreciated. TIA


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> I am so depressed right now....ok I stated earlier that I had been using some ayurveda oils with success. So today I decided to visit and indian store where i picked up some neem powder.
> 
> Tonight I did a pre-poo with parachute coconut oil and vatika oil for 1 hour. Then i made a rinse with the neem powder, strained and just let it sit in my hair for about an hour. I wash that out for about 5 minutes and added deep conditioner. wash and put NTM leave- in along with another dominican leave-in. My hair is shedding so bad. It has been shedding for almost a year now. With all the great results everyone has had, I just knew this would atleast stop my shedding. All of this shedding is thinning my hair and I feel like my bsl hair will be all gone if this does not stop soon.  Ladies please help. I really feel like giving up and shaving my head. I know that is extreme but I'm so discouraged right now.  What should I do to stop this from happening. I mean it sheds if i just touch it. forget about letting it air dry because that doesnt help either. I just want my heathly thick hair back....any feedback would be really appreciated. TIA


 
Firstly, When have you last clarified your hair? This should be done at least once every 3-4 weeks. When my hair sheds, I use good old garlic. Here's the treatment I use:

Crush 7-9 cloves of garlic and add to 2 oz of extra virgin olive oil(EVOO) and heat in microwave oven for 20-25 seconds or so and add to scalp. Massage in gently and put on a plastic cap and leave on for 30 minutes with or without heat. I personally prefer to pre-poo this way with a little heat when my hair is shedding. Repeat this treatment with this treatment every wash for about 2 - 3 months. 

You should experience less and less shedding each time. Shedding is a normal response of our hair but sometimes it becomes excessive and it's good to try and slow it down a little. This method works. It is normal to shed about 50-100 hairs a day. When you wash and DC, the garlic odor will go away. 

Now if you want to, perhaps you should look into getting some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment as well. I also have Nutrine Garlic shampoo and conditioner for the same purpose. The Nutrine Poo works like a clarifying shampoo so be light with this one, okay? 

Good Luck!


----------



## MrsGrant (May 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Firstly, When have you last clarified your hair? This should be done at least once every 3-4 weeks. When my hair sheds, I use good old garlic. Here's the treatment I use:
> 
> Crush 7-9 cloves of garlic and add to 2 oz of extra virgin olive oil(EVOO) and heat in microwave oven for 20-25 seconds or so and add to scalp. Massage in gently and put on a plastic cap and leave on for 30 minutes with or without heat. I personally prefer to pre-poo this way with a little heat when my hair is shedding. Repeat this treatment with this treatment every wash for about 2 - 3 months.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you I will try this with my next wash.  After doing this for a while will the shedding just stop all together. Or will I have to do this garlic treatment forever.

Oh yeah and I clarified my hair last week with a baking soda and water mix


----------



## seraphim712 (May 11, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> Thank you I will try this with my next wash.  After doing this for a while will the shedding just stop all together. Or will I have to do this garlic treatment forever.
> 
> Oh yeah and I clarified my hair last week with a baking soda and water mix



Instead of using baking soda and water to clarify your hair, try Apple Cider Vinegar mixed in water.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> Thank you I will try this with my next wash. After doing this for a while *will the shedding just stop all together*. Or will I have to do this garlic treatment forever.
> 
> Oh yeah and I clarified my hair last week with a baking soda and water mix


No the shedding will not stop but that's only because our hair is supposed to shed everyday 50 - 100 strands a day. If you see a tiny white bulb at the end of the shed strands, that's normal, but if not, then that's breakage and that's NOT normal. Oh by the way, I learned that baking soda can be very drying and if used incorrectly can be more damaging than good. Personally, I am not comfortable putting it on my hair.


----------



## miami74 (May 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I just mixed together my henna treatment. It comprises of:
> 
> 75 grams of Henna from FNWL
> 1/2 TBS of shikakai powder
> ...



_Wow, this is great info Aggie.  I can't wait to see your results from the henna.  Is the reason why you DC'd overnight prior to the henna because you are trying to have well moisturized hair?  I remember reading in another thread that you hair should be moisturized prior to doing henna._


----------



## mystery29 (May 12, 2008)

I am gonna need an extreme breakdown of this auryveda stuff. I want to try it but dont want to screw anything up. I just want some basic info on what to use for washing/conditioning and how often.


----------



## talata (May 12, 2008)

Anyone tried *Godrej Nupur Natural Mehendi Henna? *Just found it online and it looks interesting.

I'm wondering if anyone here has tried it yet and how your hair came out.





​
I just Hennaed for the first time this weekend and I'm hooked - my hair is soooo shiny.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 12, 2008)

mystery29 said:


> I am gonna need an extreme breakdown of this auryveda stuff. I want to try it but dont want to screw anything up. I just want some basic info on what to use for washing/conditioning and how often.


 
Hi Mystery29,

Ideally, you should wash with Ayurvedic powders twice a week and DC after every wash.
You can use any conditioners/deep conditioners you like.  Whatever works well with your hair!
You should use shampoo once a month to avoid build up.  I use an organic clarifying shampoo every four weeks.

Have you read this from CANDY C.  This gives a lot of good information if you are just starting out to use Ayurvedic powders and oils.  Tells you how to mix the powders and which powders to use.  You may however tweak this method to suit you better.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=194049

You may find that you want to strain your powder mixture through a stocking cap or some sort of tightly knitted material so that you are not left with grit or powder residue in your hair which will cause breakage.

Also, in order to know what type of oils you should use if you wish to pre-poo over night with oils or do scalp massages and hot oil treatments, you can take this questionnaire 

http://www.dosha.org/what/what1.html

Using oils for pre-pooing and hot oil treatments has helped to keep my hair softer, more moisturised and in an overall healthier condition.

Recommended Scalp/Massage Oils:
For Growth: Avocado, Mabhringeraj, jojoba, rosemary, brahmi, vatika
Dandruff: Jojoba, tea tree, neem, shikakai
Health: Olive, coconut, jojoba, lavendar, peppermint, almond
Dry Scalp: Bhringeraj, maka, amla, wheat germ
Hair Loss Treatment: Maka

Doshas and Recommended Oils
Vata: Amla, jojoba, lavendar
Pitta: Mabhringeraj, bhringeraj, coconut
Kapha: Almond, shikakai, peppermint, rosemary, tea tree

Hope this helps.


----------



## mystery29 (May 12, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Hi Mystery29,
> 
> Ideally, you should wash with Ayurvedic powders twice a week and DC after every wash.
> You can use any conditioners/deep conditioners you like. Whatever works well with your hair!
> ...


 

So everytime I want to wash my hair with these powders I have to mix and measure them each and every time?


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2008)

Saturday, I found an Indian store not far from where I delivered my load. I picked up 2 bottles of Amla Gold, 1 bottle of Jasmine Oil, 2 boxes of Shikakai powder, 2 boxes of Aritha powder, and 1 box of Amla powder.  I'm going to try the powders when I remove my Kinky Twists. I'm going to add a little Amla and Jasmine oil to my MTG mix until then.

Does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2008)

miami74 said:


> _Wow, this is great info Aggie. I can't wait to see your results from the henna. *Is the reason why you DC'd overnight prior to the henna because you are trying to have well moisturized hair?* I remember reading in another thread that you hair should be moisturized prior to doing henna._


 

Yes, this is exactly the reason why I dc-ed overnight.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Saturday, I found an Indian store not far from where I delivered my load. I picked up 2 bottles of Amla Gold, 1 bottle of Jasmine Oil, 2 boxes of Shikakai powder, 2 boxes of Aritha powder, and 1 box of Amla powder. I'm going to try the powders when I remove my Kinky Twists. I'm going to add a little Amla and Jasmine oil to my MTG mix until then.
> 
> Does anyone else have any suggestions?


 
Careful with the aritha. It works like a clarifying shampoo and can be excessively drying, in fact, it is recommended for oily hair. I do use it but I only mix a tiny bit of it (like a teaspoon) with my other powders when I feel like my hair has a lot of build-up on it. Just remember to oil your hair properly before using the powders on it.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Careful with the aritha. It works like a clarifying shampoo and can be excessively drying, in fact, it is recommended for oily hair. I do use it but I only mix a tiny bit of it (like a teaspoon) with my other powders when I feel like my hair has a lot of build-up on it. Just remember to oil your hair properly before using the powders on it.


 
Thank you! What kind of oil should I use with I do this? I have so many (Grapeseed, Jojoba, Coconut, EVOO, Sweet Almond, Castor, Amla, and Vatika along with blends like:africa's best and african pride).


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Thank you! What kind of oil should I use with I do this? I have so many (*Grapeseed, Jojoba, Coconut, EVOO, Sweet Almond, Castor, Amla, and Vatika *along with blends like:africa's best and african pride).


 
All of the bolded above can be used.


----------



## mystery29 (May 12, 2008)

Is there a basic ayurvedic shampoo I can use instead of just mixing the powders?


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2008)

mystery29 said:


> Is there a basic ayurvedic shampoo I can use instead of just mixing the powders?


 
I saw a Vatika shampoo in the Indian store. Some of these products come in a shampoo bar as well. I'm still trying to learn about this so I'll step back and let some of the other sistas help you on this.


----------



## mystery29 (May 12, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I saw a Vatika shampoo in the Indian store. Some of these products come in a shampoo bar as well. I'm still trying to learn about this so I'll step back and let some of the other sistas help you on this.


 

I really do want someone to chime in thats an expert because I am so confused erplexed also theres no indian stores in my area


----------



## Energist (May 13, 2008)

The Shikakai bar is wonderful.  I have just started using it.  I like the powder as well, but the bar just really does the job for me.  Ofcourse my head was heavily oiled with amla and nyle oil before hand, but I mean my rollerset came out so airy and shiny.  I really like these products


----------



## mystery29 (May 13, 2008)

Energist said:


> The Shikakai bar is wonderful. I have just started using it. I like the powder as well, but the bar just really does the job for me. Ofcourse my head was heavily oiled with amla and nyle oil before hand, but I mean my rollerset came out so airy and shiny. I really like these products


 

Where can you get a shikakai bar and how do you use it?


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2008)

mystery29 said:


> Where can you get a shikakai bar and how do you use it?


 
Check out this site. The owner is a member of LHCF:

www.stinastina.ecrater.com

Hope this helps!


----------



## Energist (May 13, 2008)

mystery29 said:


> Where can you get a shikakai bar and how do you use it?



That site that platinum posted has the same bar that I use with the same price.  Also, the bar usually has a few moisturizers in it, so that it isn't that harsh on the hair. Now if you use the natural shikakai powder, it's really potent and can actually strip it a great deal if there wasn't proper moisturization before hand or mixed with amla powder.  The swaztik shikakai soap has this:


 *[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Brahmi:          [/FONT]*_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2](Scientific/Latin          name: Bacopa monnieri.[/FONT]__[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2][/FONT]__[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]English          Name: Thyme-Leaved Gratiola) - [/FONT]_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]It          nourishes & promotes healthy growth of hair.[/FONT]​
 *[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Amla          (Indian Gooseberry): [/FONT]*_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2](Scientific/Latin          name: Embilica officinalis Gaertn./Phyllanthus emblica Linn.) - [/FONT]_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]A          balance cleanser, nourishes skin & scalp.[/FONT]​
 *[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Bhringaraj:[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2][/FONT]_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2](Scientific/Latin          name: Eclipta Prostrata/Alba)[/FONT]_*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]          - [/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]It          prevents premature greying of hair.[/FONT]​
 *[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]Aloe          Vera:[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Times New I2]          Hair & Body Moisturiser.[/FONT]​
You just let water run over your head for atleast 2 minutes, and then lather the soap in your hand and work into the scalp only.  The rest of your hair should be oiled or conditioned, so don't use the soap on the ends, just focus on the scalp, because eventually the soap will run to the ends.  I part my hair in 2 ponytails and work on one section at a time with 2 lathers each.  Your scalp will feel squeaky clean but not stripped.  You can then follow with your regular deep conditioner or whatever you would put in or do next   HTH


----------



## mystery29 (May 13, 2008)

Thank you ladies, for the info!
Cant beat a 1.99


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Swastik Shikakai bar has sodium laurel/laureth sulfates or any other chemicals or lathering agents in it.
I want to order a batch, but only if its 100% natural.


----------



## PassionFruit (May 13, 2008)

mystery29 said:


> Where can you get a shikakai bar and how do you use it?




vitaminshoppe.com has Chandrika Ayurvedic soap for 99 cents

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=JZ-1019


----------



## Energist (May 13, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Does anyone know if the Swastik Shikakai bar has sodium laurel/laureth sulfates or any other chemicals or lathering agents in it.
> I want to order a batch, but only if its 100% natural.



No.  On the bars packaging there are no ingredients listed except for amla, brahmi, bhringaraj, but I have done a search and found this info on the bar http://www.hairveda.net/shikakaibar.htm

 Finding that link actually makes me feel much better about using the soap now.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 13, 2008)

Energist said:


> No. On the bars packaging there are no ingredients listed except for amla, brahmi, bhringaraj, but I have done a search and found this info on the bar http://www.hairveda.net/shikakaibar.htm
> 
> Finding that link actually makes me feel much better about using the soap now.


 
Thanx Energist!
Good link too .


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 13, 2008)

mystery29 said:


> So everytime I want to wash my hair with these powders I have to mix and measure them each and every time?


 
Yep.  BTW, you should NEVER use Shikakai on its own because it can totally strip your hair of moisture.  So you use more of other powders when mixing with Shikakai... (i.e, 1:2 or 1:3 ratios)
Here is an example:

1 part Shikakai to 2 parts Bhringeraj *or* Amla.

1 part Shikakai to 1 part Aritha, 1 part Neem *and *1 part Brahmi.

If you get Kalpi Tone, this has the correct mixture of a number of powders so you literally just add boiling water.


----------



## Energist (May 13, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Thanx Energist!
> Good link too .



You're welcome, anytime


----------



## miami74 (May 13, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Check out this site. The owner is a member of LHCF:
> 
> www.stinastina.ecrater.com
> 
> Hope this helps!



I recently bought the Swastik Shikakai Soap bar from this site.  I used it Sunday and it was wonderful.  My hair feels very silky and smooth, yet strong.  I oiled my hair with Dabur Amla oil the night before.  I braided my hair in four sections, lathered up the soap and massaged my scalp and roots only.  It's definitely a keeper.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 13, 2008)

Anyone use this or seen this before

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MEERA-HERBAL-...ryZ11861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cieramichele (May 13, 2008)

anyone using vatika oil with MT?

im thinking about putting the oil in a spray bottle.


----------



## mystery29 (May 13, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I recently bought the Swastik Shikakai Soap bar from this site. I used it Sunday and it was wonderful. My hair feels very silky and smooth, yet strong. I oiled my hair with Dabur Amla oil the night before. I braided my hair in four sections, lathered up the soap and massaged my scalp and roots only. It's definitely a keeper.


 
Thats a good idea, especially if it left your hair feeling real clean. Ive been working out and my hair feels like a sweaty, greasy mess.


----------



## miami74 (May 14, 2008)

mystery29 said:


> Thats a good idea, especially if it left your hair feeling real clean. Ive been working out and my hair feels like a sweaty, greasy mess.



Yeah, my hair felt very clean afterwards.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 18, 2008)

i just prepooed my hair w/ alma oil, vatika oil, and jojoba oil, then i washed it w/ the shakaki (sp) bar, dc w/ ors, sprayed w/ rose water, vatika oil, and infusium 23 and rollerset it. my rollers are still in now. while i was washin my hair there was no hairs in my shower! so i will continue using. i took out some rollers and my hair feels so healthy.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

Okay ladies I finally came up with my own ayurveda recipe that can used as a co-wash or a deep conditioner. I have alreday used it and I gatta say, it the best my hair has felt in a long time, not to mention thicker too.

Here it is:

*I finally have a great recipe to post and it's my personalized ayurveda co-wash/deep conditioner.* *Please let me know what you ladies think about it.*


*LadyAggie's Ayurveda Co-Wash/Deep Conditioning Recipe.*

I got this idea from one of our beloved member and sista off LHCF and fotki and she knows who she is DG,lol. All I can say to you girl is thanks a million for posting your recipe so all of us can see and learn more about how to put a recipe like this together. I must give a big shout out to my girl MedMunky for all her tireless efforts at helping me out with my FENUGREEK RECIPE as well. I can't leave out Lavendar as she the one who warned me about the drying effects of amla, thank you girl. I hope that in my efforts to tweak this recipe, that some of the ladies can learn something from me too. HHG ladies.

*What you will need:*

1 TPS of shikakai powder
1 TBS of bhringraj powder
1 TBS of hibiscus petal powder
1 TBS of brahmi powder
5 drops of rosemary essential oil
5 drops of lavender essential oil
¼ cup of coconut oil
¼ cup of bhringraj oil
½ cup of suave or tressemme conditioner (or any other cheap one preferably without cones but not absolutely necessary)
Amla/shikakai/Vatika oil for oiling hair & scalp before applying the recipe
Distilled water
A bowl
A whip
fenugreek seed powder (optional) See bottom for a further tweaked version of this recipe.
Gloves (optional)
1 Plastic cap

*The Recipe:*

Mix all ingredients together with enough distilled water to make a paste. The consistency should be like that of yogurt. Oil your hair and scritch your scalp well with either amla, shikakai, or vatika oil. Apply mixed conditioner to properly oiled hair from roots to ends and scritched scalp as you would your normal conditioner, put on a plastic cap and leave on for 45-60 minutes. Thoroughly wash out under running water until all herbs are gone. This may take a few minutes. You may use some additional cheapie conditioner to aid in the removal of the herbs.

*In order for this to be a deeper conditioner, simply substitute the suave/tressemme for a thicker more moisturizing conditioner. You may leave it on the hair for an hour with a plastic cap on and wrapped with a hot towel. Wash out the same way as above.*

With both treatments, it is advised to do a moisturizing deep conditioning treatment for 45 minutes to an hour under a hooded dryer or a conditioning heat cap.

Please note that this recipe can be multiplied to make and save time for about 4 treatments at a time, maybe more if desired.

*Another way to tweak this recipe is to make a fenugreek seed tea rinse with the distilled water and use that for mixing the ingredients together instead of using just plain distilled water.*

*The FENUGREEK SEED TEA RINSE mixture* would include about
3 oz of fenugreek seed powder,
3 oz of coconut oil and mixed with about
3 cups of distilled water,
let it come to a boil and allow to cool for a few minutes, strain, (I use a stocking cap for straining) then mix in the above recipe.

The fenugreek will give added strength, conditioning, softness, slip and shine to your hair. It is also known to speed up hair growth. The extra fenugreek liquid can be refrigerated for later use alone or mixed with other powders.

Wow my hair feels GREAT! This has been my best co-wash ever!!!. I have never used these powders and had this soft a hair before...... NEVER before this conditioner. It's really yummy.

*OH BY THE WAY LADIES, IT PAYS TO HAVE FILTERED WATER - INVEST IN A SHOWER FILTER IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE, MY RECOMMENDATION SPECIFICALLY WOULD BE A SPRITE (HOC) MODEL.*


----------



## PassionFruit (May 18, 2008)

thats a bit too many ingredients and mixing for me...   I use one or two powders ( half package of each) .. a few dashes of oil ( aint got time to be measuring) and some water... mix and plop it on my head...  it its too thick before I use it, I add more oil.... if I have too much, I put the rest in a ziplock



today I have no idea what I have on my head...   I had 3 ziploc bags closed with pastes all inside 1 huge ziploc in the freezer...   duh @ me for not marking the individual bags....  so I either have... Skikakai/amla paste....  amla/fenugreek paste... or fenugreek/methi....  I hope its not the latter cuz Id like to wait 2 weeks before putting MethiHenna on my hair

whatever is on there will sit for a few while I do my nails


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> thats a bit too many ingredients and mixing for me... I use one or two powders ( half package of each) .. a few dashes of oil ( aint got time to be measuring) and some water... mix and plop it on my head... it its too thick before I use it, I add more oil.... if I have too much, I put the rest in a ziplock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Actually it's not that hard or time consuming because I make a big batch and refrigerate it for later use. I will tell you this though, if you use this  once, you will be hooked and you will see why I'm drooling all over this recipe. I have a lot of powders, oils and conditioner, so for me, it's really no trouble at all to make. I make simple recipes for my tea rinses only.

ETA: By the way, that's 2 different recipes in my post. The one at the bottom is my fenugreek tea rinse that I think I will use as a base for the rest of my future mixes. I hve a half a gallon of it in the fridge right now.


----------



## Anna9764 (May 19, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have some tips for some of you that may be having problems with hard hair when using Ayurvedic products. I have finally found a regimen that works for me, so here are some things that I have done that really helped. My hair does not get hard at all anymore when any mixture is in my hair, it is soft the whole way through.
> 
> ...


 Hello Keisha, as you've been told countless times your hair truely beautiful, What lead me to this thread was Ayurvedic. I've been experimented with some of the oils Vatika, and want to try Amla as well as Neutral Henna when I came across your thread, not sure about the teas and what they'll do for my hair. I'm going to keep the page with your regimen, but if you have any time or advice, please feel free. Your beautiful hair is an inspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






                                           Sincerly Anna


----------



## Anna9764 (May 19, 2008)

HairBearerCare said:


> *As spongebob would say: "I'm Ready! I'm Ready!"*


Where did you get you Ayurveda Supplies? Internet or store? 

                                    Sincerly Anna


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed honey and don't feel bad about not knowing before. I didn't either until I saw the ingredients on mehndiskinart.com. I realised afterwards that perhaps this is what Candy_C's complete blend is as well. I like the fact that I don't have to wonder about how much to put in my mixttures anymore unless I want a little extra of the moisturizing powders added to it like bhrindraj powder and hibiscus petal powder which I bought from www.fromnaturewithlove.com.
> 
> I also bought extra brahmi powder for my hair growth. I did not buy extra amla, shikakai, neem or aritha powders as I already had a couple boxes that I'm trying to use up. Oh by the way, I just bought my Kalpi tone powder (20 boxes), 6 KTC coconut oils, and some bridal BAQ henna - thanks for the reminder. I have lots of shikakai oils and soap, brahmi powder, and indigo and I bought them all wholesale. They will last me a while. The way I see it, one shipping cost is far better than many.


 
OK, so i've used Kalpi Tone a couple of times and all I can say is...'WHY DIDN'T I FIND THIS BEFORE'.  It left my hair soft and shiny.
I don't have to worry about mixing powder concoctions and it smells a lot better than the other powders , IMO.  I find the other powders have a strong, almost choking smell, but Kalpi Tone is quite fragrant.
I need to use up my other powders and stick with this one .


----------



## QT (May 19, 2008)

I have been reading and reading however, I just came across this tread today. On Saturday I made my mix of AYURVEDIC Powders and believe I made it a little too potent. I mixed Shikakai, alma, bhringraj, aritha AND neem all together into a air tight container. I was wondering if I mixed too much of everything. When I applied it made my hair hard. But once I cowashed my hair it went back to normal.


----------



## miami74 (May 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I finally came up with my own ayurveda recipe that can used as a co-wash or a deep conditioner. I have alreday used it and I gatta say, it the best my hair has felt in a long time, not to mention thicker too.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...



_Hey Aggie!   Thanks so much for the recipe.  I didn't know the amla powder was drying.  But it makes sense, because I used a shikakai/amla paste yesterday and I noticed that my hair was a little dry today.  I had to moisturize real good this morning.  I have a question about the fenugreek teas rinse.  Can I do this in my coffee maker instead of boiling it?  Also, I don't have the hibiscus powder, but I will use all your other ingredients for now until I get it.  BTW, love your hair progress.  U r doing so well.  Keep it up!_


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

miami74 said:


> _Hey Aggie!  Thanks so much for the recipe. I didn't know the amla powder was drying. But it makes sense, because I used a shikakai/amla paste yesterday and I noticed that my hair was a little dry today. I had to moisturize real good this morning. *I have a question about the fenugreek teas rinse. Can I do this in my coffee maker instead of boiling it? Also, I don't have the hibiscus powder,* but I will use all your other ingredients for now until I get it.* BTW, love your hair progress. U r doing so well. Keep it up*!_


 
Hi miami, I have never tried it in my coffee maker so I cannot really give an accurate answer for that. I would not recommend it because it really should be boiled and steeped. I don't think that you will reap the full conditioning power and benefits when done this way. It's alright if you don't have the hibiscus petal powder yet, go ahead and start with what you have, it should still work very well.

Thanks for the compliment honey.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

QT. said:


> I have been reading and reading however, I just came across this tread today. On Saturday I made my mix of AYURVEDIC Powders and believe I made it a little too potent. I mixed Shikakai, alma, bhringraj, aritha AND neem all together into a air tight container. I was wondering if I mixed too much of everything. When I applied it made my hair hard. But once I cowashed my hair it went back to normal.


 
Didn't I just answer this same question in Candy_C's thread? erplexed .


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 20, 2008)

Has anybody tried the Godrej Shikakai 3 in 1 bar. Oh I looooove it! The way it smells and feels, it is Excellent. It has shikaki, amla and bhringraj.


----------



## miami74 (May 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi miami, I have never tried it in my coffee maker so I cannot really give an accurate answer for that. I would not recommend it because it really should be boiled and steeped. I don't think that you will reap the full conditioning power and benefits when done this way. It's alright if you don't have the hibiscus petal powder yet, go ahead and start with what you have, it should still work very well.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment honey.



OK!  I will boil it.  Thanks.


----------



## miami74 (May 20, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Has anybody tried the Godrej Shikakai 3 in 1 bar. Oh I looooove it! The way it smells and feels, it is Excellent. It has shikaki, amla and bhringraj.



Where did you find it?  I am having a hard time finding it online with *reasonable shipping cost. *


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Has anybody tried the Godrej Shikakai 3 in 1 bar. Oh I looooove it! The way it smells and feels, it is Excellent. It has shikaki, amla and bhringraj.


 
Mmmm, this sounds good. I might have to look this one up. I like the ingredients.


----------



## QT (May 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Didn't I just answer this same question in Candy_C's thread? erplexed .


 
Yes ...... These threads move so quick i can't keep up so i will post to get my question answered erplexed


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for this information ladies! I'm subscribing!


----------



## The Girl (May 21, 2008)

I bought a shikakai bar...heck it was 99 cents. I love it!  I use it for my body though too so I am gonna have to re-up soon.  It cuts any detox BO like whoa!( I know TMI but hey).  I know the feeling about your hair feeling stripped but soft....DC and you should be all good!


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 21, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Where did you find it? I am having a hard time finding it online with *reasonable shipping cost. *


 

I found it at an Indian/International store in Nashville. I was trying to find a site for you to purchase it online, but your right the shipping cost is crazy.


----------



## miami74 (May 21, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I found it at an Indian/International store in Nashville. I was trying to find a site for you to purchase it online, but your right the shipping cost is crazy.



Aww man!   Thanks anyway.  I'll keep looking....


----------



## talata (May 23, 2008)

-

I finally got around to taking a photo of my new Oils that SO picked up for me with my Ayurvedic powders from India.







The *Vatika *oil is our same ol oil -same ingredients - in a cuter bottle. It also has a lighter scent - u simply smell coconut and lemon - which is nice. SO calls all my Ayurvedic products *"Shikaki" *- he's not too crazy about their scents either esp Amla oil. Anyways the first time i used this new Vatika oil for pre-poo and gave him a hug, he went... why no Shikaki today? He actually thought my hair (the oil)  smelt nice. He's sooo proud of himself for discovering a better smelling "Shikaki". My hair also comes out just as shiny as it does with the original.

The *Parachute* oil is different though - it's called *Parachute Advansed* Coconut oil. It has vitamin E and ylang-ylang and also comes with a little scalp massager device (Don't remember where I put mine). Smells ok - I haven't really used it though, I still have three 500ml bottles of the original sitting here.

_This a photo of the scalp massager_






...


----------



## Zeal (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a henna recipe for a twa?


----------



## Zeal (May 23, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> My journal is open on this board .
> I am meticulously chronicling this adventure. Its a good regimen to try.
> So far- so good- except for one Shikakai disaster.
> Sareca has inspired me to make Hibiscus Petal Powder Oil. HPP is an emollient that I will add to my next Shikakai oil mix to see if my hair doesn't react as badly as it did when i used the shikakai oil on my hair. My recipe you ask
> ...


 

Did this stain your crockpot


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 24, 2008)

I saw this video on u tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CISJOPvCROg&feature=related

It's just another way to use you indian powders.
I do use eggs in my deep conditioners, but not powders so this is cool.


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2008)

Zeal said:


> Did this stain your crockpot


 
Bump! The ladies that use crockpots, have you tried using crockpot liners? I saw some in Walmart near the Saran Wrap, I think it's about $3 a pack?


----------



## Mama Cita (May 26, 2008)

Okay so I'm trying to jump on this Ayurveda/Indian Powders bandwagon and I got all my products but I have no idea how to use them.  Mainly because there are so many different ways I guess and every time I see a"recipe" for a rinse or moisturizer I get confused because I have in my mind the last recipe that I read....This is what I have

POWDERS:
Shikakai Powder
Haritaki Powder (free gift)
Bhringraj Powder
Tulsi Powder
Aritha Powder

OILS:
Alma Oil
Neem Oil (which arrived in a hardened state)
Emu Oil
Rosemary Oil
Lavender Oil

BUTTERS/CREAMS:
Organic Virgin Coconut Cream
Avocado Butter
Shealoe Butter

If anyone can please post what they feel will be the most beneficial as far as growth/moisture/health in general I would be forever grateful.  I dont know if it makes a difference but my hair is 3a/b/c (it's confused, can't decide what it wants to be....)  The ends tend to get drier than the rest of my hair.  I dont know how to "seal" hair with oil as I've heard others say the do....I would like to know if I can make a good rinse, oil, moisturizer and how often I should do it.  I have been and will continue to be looking at all the threads for recipe combinations but I just want something direct.  My hair is finally growing extremely fast and I just am scared that whatever concoction I make will render me baldheaded...which is not the look I am going for.  Any and all help will be appreciated. Thank you ladies in advance....


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 27, 2008)

Mama Cita said:


> Okay so I'm trying to jump on this Ayurveda/Indian Powders bandwagon and I got all my products but I have no idea how to use them. Mainly because there are so many different ways I guess and every time I see a"recipe" for a rinse or moisturizer I get confused because I have in my mind the last recipe that I read....This is what I have
> 
> POWDERS:
> Shikakai Powder
> ...


Hi Mama Cita!
First of all, I have never heard of Haritaki powder .
Ok, I'm no expert, but I have a few pointers I can give you.
First of all, make sure your hair is well oiled either from overnight or an hour or two before you use the powder rinse.  You can use Amla oil, Neem oil, Coconut Oil, etc to massage your scalp and distribute through the hair the night before.

Shikakai and Aritha (cleaners) can be very drying to the hair, so the ratio of these powders to other powders you use should be in the region of 1:2 or 1:3.
Bhringeraj is moisturising, so for example I would use 2 tbls of this to 1 tbls of Shikakai.  Amla is also moisturising.
When you use your mixture, pour it over your head slowly and concentrate on the scalp and hair ends.
(Then as you probably know: rinse, run conditioner through your hair, rinse conditioner out and deep condition.)

I see you have some good moisturisers/butters.  I would use them as they are and to seal your moisturiser, rub a small amount of oil in your hands after you have moisturised, and gently distribute the oil into your hair, concentrating on the ends. 
To see the process of moisturising and sealing watch this video (Hey Traycee!):
http://youtube.com/watch?v=odMeQhroqOo
Try it...this should help with your drier ends.  I know it's helping me and my ex-sahara desert state hair .

I recently tried adding a few drops of Rosemary oil to my deep conditioner...it was excellent.  It stimulated my scalp and also when I came to wash out my conditioner, my hair was so much easier to detangle, (and I'm 5 months into my transition).
Do you plan on doing any hot oil treatments?
If so, you can add a couple of drops of essential oil of your choice to your amla oil or neem oil and massage the heated oil into your scalp for say 10-15 minutes.  You can either leave it in overnight or cover your head with a shower/conditioner cap and wrap a hot towel over your head and rinse the oil out after half an hour or and hour or so.

I know a lot of members are getting excellent growth using Ayurvedic powders and keeping the regimen simple, including myself.

There's so many thing's you can do with the products you have and I'm sure the other ladies will chime in with their advice.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2008)

That's some awesome advice, Vesta!  I can't wait until I remove my Kinky Twists so I can try out my powders. I've been using my oils and I love them!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 27, 2008)

Platinum said:


> That's some awesome advice, Vesta!  I can't wait until I remove my Kinky Twists so I can try out my powders. *I've been using my oils and I love them!*


 
Glad to her it!  Which one's are you using?


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Glad to her it! Which one's are you using?


 
Amla Gold, Vatika, a little extra virgin coconut oil, and a little Jasmine oil.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 27, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Amla Gold, Vatika, a little extra virgin coconut oil, and a little Jasmine oil.


 
!  I love Vatika Oil too (especially on my ends).


----------



## miami74 (May 27, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Hi Mama Cita!
> First of all, I have never heard of Haritaki powder .
> Ok, I'm no expert, but I have a few pointers I can give you.
> First of all, make sure your hair is well oiled either from overnight or an hour or two before you use the powder rinse.  You can use Amla oil, Neem oil, Coconut Oil, etc to massage your scalp and distribute through the hair the night before.
> ...



_This is very interesting advice.  I am glad you posted this._


----------



## Mama Cita (May 27, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Hi Mama Cita!
> First of all, I have never heard of Haritaki powder .
> Ok, I'm no expert, but I have a few pointers I can give you.
> First of all, make sure your hair is well oiled either from overnight or an hour or two before you use the powder rinse.  You can use Amla oil, Neem oil, Coconut Oil, etc to massage your scalp and distribute through the hair the night before.
> ...







YES THIS HELPS!!!! Thank you sooooo much!  I have never heard of Haritaki powder either but it came as a free gift along with chamomile flowers and dendritic salt ( whick I know not to use on my hair!  )  Thank you so much I feel I can see clearly now   I will try your recipes and keep you posted on any growth and moisture change...  It might be a  minute because I have my hair in braides now.  Im trying to keep these in for at least a month and a half, they are not micros, they are regular box braids, like C&G method....anyway, back on the subject, thankyou so much!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 27, 2008)

Mama Cita said:


> YES THIS HELPS!!!! Thank you sooooo much! I have never heard of Haritaki powder either but it came as a free gift along with chamomile flowers and dendritic salt ( whick I know not to use on my hair! ) Thank you so much I feel I can see clearly now  I will try your recipes and keep you posted on any growth and moisture change... It might be a minute because I have my hair in braides now. Im trying to keep these in for at least a month and a half, they are not micros, they are regular box braids, like C&G method....anyway, back on the subject, thankyou so much!


 
You're welcome Mama Cita
Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natieya (Jun 30, 2008)

Has anyone found any herbs that smell good that are also good for the hair? I have thought about adding EOs to the mix, or vanilla or cinnamon. What are people doing to keep their hair smelling good while using these products? 

TIA!


----------



## The Girl (Jun 30, 2008)

natieya said:


> Has anyone found any herbs that smell good that are also good for the hair? I have thought about adding EOs to the mix, or vanilla or cinnamon. What are people doing to keep their hair smelling good while using these products?
> 
> TIA!



I use Dominican conditionr after I cleanse so that helps fragrance wise for me.


----------



## natieya (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for this idea. Maybe just deep conditioning will be enough to mask the herbally scents.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2008)

natieya said:


> Has anyone found any herbs that smell good that are also good for the hair? I have thought about adding EOs to the mix, or vanilla or cinnamon. What are people doing to keep their hair smelling good while using these products?
> 
> TIA!


 
I add ginger root powder and some peppermint essential oil to my mixes to diffuse the scent a little, and I also strain the powders and make a tea rinse instead of using the paste, then I rinse it out with some cheapie conditioner after about 5-7 minutes. 

If I do use a paste, I make it like a ayurveda powder gloss by putting some tresemme remoisturizing conditioner with B5, some essential oils, and some bhringraj, brahmi, amla, coconut, or shikakai oil in the mix. I usually co-wash with the powder-paste gloss and I leave it on for 20-30 minutes, then wash out again with cheapie conditioner a few times. My hair always smell great when I'm done. 

On a side note, the base of all my glosses is fenugreek seed tea rinse which I use instead of plain water. The cowash gloss and fenugreek tea rinse recipes are in my fotki. Check them out in my recipe corner when you get a moment.

Also I deep condition after every use of these powders.


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I add ginger root powder and some peppermint essential oil to my mixes to diffuse the scent a little, and I also strain the powders and make a tea rinse instead of using the paste, then I rinse it out with some cheapie conditioner after about 5-7 minutes.
> 
> If I do use a paste, I make it like a ayurveda powder gloss by putting some tresemme remoisturizing conditioner with B5, some essential oils, and some bhringraj, brahmi, amla, coconut, or shikakai oil in the mix. I usually co-wash with the powder-paste gloss and I leave it on for 20-30 minutes, then wash out again with cheapie conditioner a few times. My hair always smell great when I'm done.
> 
> ...


 
Great suggestions.


----------



## natieya (Jul 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I add ginger root powder and some peppermint essential oil to my mixes to diffuse the scent a little, and I also strain the powders and make a tea rinse instead of using the paste, then I rinse it out with some cheapie conditioner after about 5-7 minutes.
> 
> If I do use a paste, I make it like a ayurveda powder gloss by putting some tresemme remoisturizing conditioner with B5, some essential oils, and some bhringraj, brahmi, amla, coconut, or shikakai oil in the mix. I usually co-wash with the powder-paste gloss and I leave it on for 20-30 minutes, then wash out again with cheapie conditioner a few times. My hair always smell great when I'm done.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks so much for all these ideas!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Great suggestions.


 
Thanks AngelDoll



natieya said:


> Wow, thanks so much for all these ideas!


You're welcomed natieya.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 31, 2008)

I did my very first pre-poo this week with Shikakai Indian Hair Oil, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, and EVOO.

*My instruments*
A plastic cup
A hair brush similar to the one used to relax hair
A plastic shower/ conditioning cap

*My Oils*
1/2 oz Shikakai Indian Hair Herbal Oil ( got it from http://stinastina.ecrater.com/index.php)
1/2 oz Jamaican black Castor Oil
1/2 oz Extra Virgin Olive Oil

*Application*
I mixed all three oils in the plastic cup with my relaxer applicator brush
I applied the oil mix to my hair much like I would apply a relaxer
I did a quick scalp message then placed my plastic cap over my head
I placed a regular old bandana over the plastic cap and went to bed

*Shampoo and Conditioning*
The next morning I shampood my hair with a Shikakai Herbal Shampoo Bar (also got from website above)
I did a quick shampoo with CON. I did a 3 min condition with NTM Daily Deep. I added my leave ins sealed and was good to go!!!! I placed my hair in a loose bun to air dry.

*Results*
My hair felt so moisturized. It was great! At first I had that greasy feeling that I can't stand on my relaxed 4a/b hair but that subsided when my hair dried.
I would not do this pre-poo often because my hair doesn't need it but I would def. try to do it once or twice a month or if my hair feels super dry!!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jul 31, 2008)

Manushka gorgeous hair. Thanks for the share


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just wanted to share that this has been an excellent method for my braids this summer. I used my old coffee maker - and brewed teas ( alma, shikakai and - I have never had more moisture and strength!


It is just wonderful. I pre poo with my moisture condish

but use coconut Avocado oil with tea tree and peppermint most every night....

I really like this sooo much.


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 1, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Manushka gorgeous hair. Thanks for the share


 
NP Henna Sooq!  Thanks girl!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 1, 2008)

This is all great info thanks OP for starting it!!!!  Iam going to subscribe.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Aug 1, 2008)

Anytime!! Hope you all have a good weekend. There's a long weekend up here.


----------



## hurricane (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay today I did my 5th hair treatment with the ayurvedic tea. I am using candy c's method. The night before I do an oil bath with coconut oil, castor oil, and a capful of amla oil. I massage my scalp with candy's scalp massage treatment, perform a scalp massage/scritch. Baggie and go to bed.

In the morning, I massage/scritch my scalp again then prepare my tea. Get into the shower rinse my hair with hot water for about 10 minutes, then pour the tea over my head concentrating on the scalp and the ends. Let it sit for 2 minutes then rinse out very well, run a conditioner through it ( suave ) and repeat another 2 times. Then I deep condition with ORS I add castor oil, amla oil, and coconut oil usually but today I also added coconut milk after it sat in the refridge for 2 days. 

Let it sit for 45minutes to 1 hour rinse, squeeze my hair of the excess water and put candy c's avococo oil on my ends to seal them and my usual oil mix amla, coconut, and castor oil to the rest of my hair. Pin my hair up and let it air dry.

My 28 days of this will end around Sept. 11. I will go to the salon and get my hair shampoo'ed with Ojon hydrating shampoo and conditioner and roller wrap. I will try to post some before and after pics after my salon visit.

Anything new going on out there?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey, I've only been using my mix for 2 weeks and my hair is very happy! My middle with the stubborn grays are shrinking and shrinking!  I mix the powders in conditioner. I have brahmi, shika powder,castor oil, and vatika coconut oil in my mix. I can't believe how great my hair feels and I lose very little hair, too. The vatika coconut oil has henna in it. This is the best thing I've ever done for my hair. The powders and oil will last me a long time. Thanks for coming up with this thread!


----------



## explosiva9 (Sep 1, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 3, 2008)

DDtexlaxd, that sounds like a nice regimen!


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am very interested in ayurveda method
I have very light colored hair, with blond hightlights / can be very dry.
My hair is relaxed

Are there any products I should not use?


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 3, 2008)

You have beautiful  colored hair...so rich and varied. Since you want to keep it light and Veda values dark hair, you might want to use olive oil bases rather than coconut or sesame oils. They have a gradual darkening affect as do many of the herbs. You can use the herbs in oil or powder form, but just watch out for your hair darkening...I'd rotate the products w/ Western stuff that doesn't affect color. This way you get to keep your color, but get all the Veda goodies. Obviously henna you want to avoid...therefore Vatika oil which also has a coconut base. Alma, in powder form, you might want to avoid to keep your relaxer straight.

Things to try....shikakai in small amounts is wonderful. You can use oil form or powder form (about 1/4 tsp), fenugreek (methi) is great for scalp when used in teas. Aritha (reetha or soapwort) is a nice natural shampoo. You can find shampoo bars for both.  Brahmi (gotu kola) and bhringraj are wonderful for conditioning and moisturizing.


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 3, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> You have beautiful colored hair...so rich and varied. Since you want to keep it light and Veda values dark hair, you might want to use olive oil bases rather than coconut or sesame oils. They have a gradual darkening affect as do many of the herbs. You can use the herbs in oil or powder form, but just watch out for your hair darkening...I'd rotate the products w/ Western stuff that doesn't affect color. This way you get to keep your color, but get all the Veda goodies. Obviously henna you want to avoid...therefore Vatika oil which also has a coconut base. Alma, in powder form, you might want to avoid to keep your relaxer straight.
> 
> Things to try....shikakai in small amounts is wonderful. You can use oil form or powder form (about 1/4 tsp), fenugreek (methi) is great for scalp when used in teas. Aritha (reetha or soapwort) is a nice natural shampoo. You can find shampoo bars for both. Brahmi (gotu kola) and bhringraj are wonderful for conditioning and moisturizing.


 
Thanks Girl!
I love the thought of natural products.
Will the products also give the great shine a lot of Indian women have?

Should I place products on the air and scalp
Is that to goal if I use the oils as prepoo?

Is there another site other than http://stinastina.ecrater.com/


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 3, 2008)

You can use the oils HOWEVER you choose...pre poo, hair dressing, and even on your body. You'll get shine and strength w/ these products...the Indians use them in the  I various way described.

The powders/teas you can use either as a pre poo or w/ your conditioner. Being relaxed, you probably don't want to use these powders/teas alone, I suggest making a tea and adding some of it to your conditioner (a cheapo or your fav) and use it as a deep or long time (baggying) conditioner. If they work well for your needs, you might even add some tea to your leave in, if you use one. 

IOW, you can pretty much do anything you want w/ the oils and powders, just think small quantities when you 1st start and work up if you choose to. Don't start off by using alot.

I have to say, you asked very good questions. What NOT to use?! LOL.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 3, 2008)

One more thing...don't use the infused stuff for 1 week before or immediate after your relaxer. Follow the "no scratch rule" wrt relaxers and use plain pure oils in place of anything herbal or infused. You don't want to risk any bad interactions, but between relaxers just do like anybody else does.


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 3, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> You can use the oils HOWEVER you choose...pre poo, hair dressing, and even on your body. You'll get shine and strength w/ these products...the Indians use them in the I various way described.
> 
> The powders/teas you can use either as a pre poo or w/ your conditioner. Being relaxed, you probably don't want to use these powders/teas alone, I suggest making a tea and adding some of it to your conditioner (a cheapo or your fav) and use it as a deep or long time (baggying) conditioner. If they work well for your needs, you might even add some tea to your leave in, if you use one.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks My natural color is good for me, dark hair is pretty
but would look crazy on me .

Do you have any other websites I could make the purchase from?
The soaps you recommend are not on the site I found on another thread.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 3, 2008)

I suggest you find a local Indo-Pak or halal store and just see what they have. Being in Atlanta, you'll have a great selection of stuff. I buy most of mine in the stores. 

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/IndianSkin.asp This site has a wonderful selection of stuff, even if they're a bit pricey. Their quality and customer service is 1st rate tho.

I believe Stina (a member here) is located in or around Atlanta and online, you if you order w/ her, stuff should come quickly. http://stinastina.ecrater.com/   She now has two "starter kits" that have all you need., but you can simply start w/ a single oil or powder. I always recommend oils over everything, but aritha or bhringraj powder and shikakai oil are nice basic products that give can great results if used w/ a light hand.

Stina also has the shikakai bar.


----------



## explosiva9 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amla shouldn't be used on relaxed heads?  I use it and it doesn't do anything to my relaxed hair.  But when I had NG, my NG curls werre more defined.  My relaxed hair stayed pretty much the same but then again, I haven't been using it for a long time so lets see.  I just got a retouch and my hair was so much stronger than usual.  even my mom commented on it and wants me to put her on a veda regi once she is done with the western stuff.


----------



## Zawaj (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay I think I should be set now I've just ordered the starter kit 1 from stina, earlier in the week I ordered some Henna and Indigo from HennaSooq and some facial soap from ebay.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 4, 2008)

explosiva9 said:


> Amla shouldn't be used on relaxed heads?  I use it and it doesn't do anything to my relaxed hair.  But when I had NG, my NG curls werre more defined.  My relaxed hair stayed pretty much the same but then again, I haven't been using it for a long time so lets see.  I just got a retouch and my hair was so much stronger than usual.  even my mom commented on it and wants me to put her on a veda regi once she is done with the western stuff.



Amla powder and oil can be used for relaxed heads, but as you said Explosiva it defines the curl pattern in new growth. In short, your new growth will be more well...prominent ...by using amla, but it will be stronger in the long run.

If relaxed heads don't mind a more prominent NG, they can use it just fine...powder or oil form. If you DON'T mind a more curly NG, go for both powder or oil form as desired. If that bothers you, use the oil.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 4, 2008)

*Zawaj* let us know how the Washing kit (starter #1 for those who don't know) works out for you. I'm very interested in who tries starter #2...the Growth kit. BTW, maybe you can get your henna done this month....both hair and hands/feet. LOL...then come here and spill about the indigo usage. 

What soap did you get?


----------



## explosiva9 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Jamaraa. Now, on your skin regi. I have been looking things up but I'm so scared to go at it alone, lol. 

What can you recommend to start with? I have oily/combo skin that is sensitive. My body skintone is completely uneven and I have hyperpigmentation from burns and insect bites. The skin on my body is more on the dry side and super sensitive.

I have already received recommendations for rose water, fair and lovely, and ubtan. 

Any good recommendations for me? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 4, 2008)

The henna was mentionned to avoid, I am presuming, because it colors the hair. You can naturally also lighten your hair using honey and some cassia obovata mixed together. It takes time but the honey is a natural hydrogen peroxide. Just watch out to balance any hair treatments so that you keep your hair well moisturized.

Amla powder does add volume to the hair, and with any herbs yes they can become darkening.

Shikakai is a definete recommendation and any of these herbs can be blended together to make a special formula for yourself. It promotes hair growth and naturally cleanses the hair. 

Another great product is ghassoul (rhassoul) clay from Morocco. Moroccan women are a true variety of african and arab people! The hair textures varies so much as well, that the natural products coming from there are amazing!! This clay is what is traditionally used in the hair to cleanse the hair. The natural ghassoul is great for that. Just apply in the shower under damp conditions and then wash out towards the end of your shower. 

The herbal ghassoul is a great facial and body cleanser. With the herbs adding the perfect combination and exfoliation. This clay does NOT strip the natural oils from you. It is a HUGE hit!! I love that mud!!

I hope you find a good shop


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 4, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> The henna was mentionned to avoid, I am presuming, because it colors the hair. You can naturally also lighten your hair using honey and some cassia obovata mixed together. It takes time but the honey is a natural hydrogen peroxide. Just watch out to balance any hair treatments so that you keep your hair well moisturized.
> 
> Amla powder does add volume to the hair, and with any herbs yes they can become darkening.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Great Information


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 4, 2008)

*Explosiva* rhassoul is a great clay for facials as is Dead Sea. There's also kaolin...plain white stuff from China (used to make porcelain too ). Both are nice and gentle. You can use the clays neat or add other herbs, but if I were you, I'd start neat to see if your skin likes the clay(s) you choose. Then work up.

Again, I do recommend "Fair and Lovely" for dark spots. Rose water is a great 
"toner"....it's very balancing for combo skin. For a moisturizer, you could use straight jojoba and/or use it w/ a few drops of lavender and/or tea tree.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 4, 2008)

Yup...honey+ water=peroxide. Before you try this, be sure you have no allergies to bee products. That can be a huge problem, esp as this has to sit on the head for a time. 

Cassia is nice, but it does leave color. I've found the color somewhat difficult to control on a blonde, but it might be nice for a brunette. Just make sure you know how blonde you want the bleached parts to be cuz it WILL go a definite yellow in those parts.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes cassia won't leave any noticeable color on darker hair tones but blonds and even greys can possible become yellow toned. It does add a vibrance and uplift to those lighter shades. 

If you also want to take off some of the henna using the cassia with honey really helps rejuvenate your hair from too much henna build up. I did this recently since I have been using henna for over 10 years now. It was time for a little cut back 
My next shot is at yemeni henna powder so that it gives me a deep reddish boost after my cut back. 

Our rhassoul is not a product that is made by some big company. It is distributed through local Moroccan women who really know high quality rhassoul that hasn't been tampered with. It is as traditional and natural as it gets.


----------



## snowbal2200 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hiya Gals,

So far I have been loving the ayurveda powders.  I believe I am very successful in getting all the grit out.  I always airdry with rollers and my hair airdried  beautifully.  I had a lot of bounce and shine and all I spritzed it with when it was wet was rose water.  It feels so light and not weighed down.  My new growth is soft too.  I hope I can keep this up.  I would like to retouch my hair no more than times for the year if possible.  

I am also taking pics so I will keep everyone updated.

Happy growing ladies.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 4, 2008)

that's really good to hear!!


----------



## Zawaj (Sep 4, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 4, 2008)

can i use this stuff and use mane and tail groom at the same time??


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Yes, you can.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2008)

Subscribing to read later


----------



## explosiva9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Where can I get some good rhaussoul, I know I spelled that wrong. And where can I get fair and lovely? I don't know of any indian stores in ny and I tried doing a search and nothing.


----------



## Niqy25 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know I saw some on Ebay early this year. Where in NY do you live? I also live in NY and I buy from Hillside Queens.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 5, 2008)

rhassoul clay can be found in Henna Sooq's shop. See link below siggy


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 5, 2008)

Any one know if about stores in Atlanta area?


----------



## LadyD (Sep 5, 2008)

subscribing 

I want to try the Kalpi Tone.  This will be the easiest for me with no mixing.

I also want to try Henna and Indigo to get a Dark Brown color but I heard you can't use it if you have Semi-perm color in your hair.  Anyone know how long you have to wait?


----------



## zanna (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you for this thread I love it. I love natural products and food! I want to try me some Ayurveda and I will!
Zanna


----------



## chebaby (Sep 5, 2008)

i oredered my dabur vatika oil yesterday and cant wait to get it. im hoping it will make my hair much stronger because i have been getting breakage alot lately. i will be using it on my scalp and as a prepoo once a week.


----------



## Zawaj (Sep 5, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> *Zawaj* let us know how the Washing kit (starter #1 for those who don't know) works out for you. I'm very interested in who tries starter #2...the Growth kit. BTW, maybe you can get your henna done this month....both hair and hands/feet. LOL...then come here and spill about the indigo usage.
> 
> What soap did you get?


 
Will do! I ordered F&L and I just got in the mail today nettle/comfrey/peppermint poo bar along with my amla foot scrub, henna and indigo from mehandi.com.


----------



## explosiva9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I live in brooklyn. In bensonhurst. The only people and stores arond me are asian, jewish, polish, or russian. I live in a predominately asian area. And I don't know brooklyn very well.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 5, 2008)

Bensonhurst? Oh my. I don't know much about NYC in terms of specifics, but I know that you have a decent selection of Caribbean and Dominican stuff around.

When you say Asian, do you mean like Indians or Koreans?


----------



## explosiva9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I mean Koreans, Japanese, Chinese. I kinda feel like I live in Brooklyns version of Chinatown. But its cool. 

In my part of Bensonhurst, there isn't much hispanic nor caribbean products nor stores by me. I wish there were. Lol. I'm actually one of the few dark skinned people in my area


----------



## DaRealist (Sep 6, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> *Zawaj* let us know how the Washing kit (starter #1 for those who don't know) works out for you. I'm very interested in who tries starter #2...the Growth kit. BTW, maybe you can get your henna done this month....both hair and hands/feet. LOL...then come here and spill about the indigo usage.
> 
> What soap did you get?


I actually ordered the growth kit yesterday, so I will let you all know how it goes.

I'm actually thinking of putting the powders in tea bags and letting them sit in the sun in some coconut oil for a few days.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 6, 2008)

DaRealist said:


> I actually ordered the growth kit yesterday, so I will let you all know how it goes.
> 
> *I'm actually thinking of putting the powders in tea bags and letting them sit in the sun in some coconut oil for a few days.*



Excellent plan!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Sep 6, 2008)

DaRealist said:


> I actually ordered the growth kit yesterday, so I will let you all know how it goes.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of putting the powders in tea bags and letting them sit in the sun in some coconut oil for a few days.



Consider this idea nabbed! I can't wait to get my powders in so I can try this.


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 6, 2008)

ok so i just bought 
Dabur Vatika Oil                        
Shikakai Hair Oil                         
Aritha Powder 100g                         
Neem Powder 100g                         
Shikakai Soap                            
Dabur Vatika Olive Oil

i already have alma, and indigo powder, and i order alma oil and shikakai powder for hennasooq.  The only thing i need to know is can i use my coffee maker to strain this stuff?


----------



## explosiva9 (Sep 6, 2008)

What's a good substitute for make up remover?


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 7, 2008)

*Michiko*  just put it in something like a tea bag (healthfood store), some cheese cloth (WalMart/Walgreens/CVS, fabric store), or even an old clean panty hose and let it steep in hot water until it's cool, then use however you choose. You don't have to make alot either. Making it like a tea will reduce the 'grit" factor. 

*Explosiva* any old oil will  remove makeup. If you wanna be fancy, buy some nice golden jojoba oil.


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 7, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> *Michiko*  just put it in something like a tea bag (healthfood store), some cheese cloth (WalMart/Walgreens/CVS, fabric store), or even an old clean panty hose and let it steep in hot water until it's cool, then use however you choose. You don't have to make alot either. Making it like a tea will reduce the 'grit" factor.
> 
> *Explosiva* any old oil will  remove makeup. If you wanna be fancy, buy some nice golden jojoba oil.


i was going to use the coffee maker, b/c i have one that i don't use


----------



## Niqy25 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I don't know Brooklyn that well either but I  know places in Queens where you can get India products. If you are willing to go to Queens I can give you more info where the stores are.


----------



## DaRealist (Sep 8, 2008)

This is what I found for Indian Grocers in NY

Here's a longer list that is just for the Brooklyn area


----------



## jazzyto (Sep 8, 2008)

I am trying to add Ayurveda to my regimen.   Today while in the Indain Grocer,  I noticed they had the Henna shampoo and the brahmi conditioner which I purchased.  I figured this might me easier than trying to mix powders.  Has anyone tried these and what was your experience? Is it better to make your own concoction?  I also  purchased Dabur Amla oil,  and Vatika oil.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 8, 2008)

There are lots of Indian stores on Coney Island Ave near Ave I and Ave H in Brooklyn, as many as 3 or 4 stores on one block. The ones I've gone in mainly had powders,oils and soaps.


----------



## dcprdiva (Sep 9, 2008)

diva613 said:


> I am trying to add Ayurveda to my regimen. Today while in the Indain Grocer, I noticed they had the Henna shampoo and the brahmi conditioner which I purchased. I figured this might me easier than trying to mix powders. Has anyone tried these and what was your experience? Is it better to make your own concoction? I also purchased Dabur Amla oil, and Vatika oil.


 

Yes, I use the same products.  I pre-poo with Amla Oil for an hour and then shampoo my hair with the Henna Shampoo. I never used the Brahmi Conditioner because my hair feels conditioned after these steps.  I use Vatika Oil nearly everyday. 

Let us know how the conditioner is.....


----------



## gloomgeisha (Sep 9, 2008)

This is such an awesome thread and subject, I think I'm subscribed to every Ayurveda and Veda related thread on this forum. Moving on...I just got my first order of two powders from FNWL (whom yall heffalumps cleaned out before I get there ) and I now have Aritha and Hibiscus. 

One is cleansing and one is conditioning. Would it be okay for me to use these ingredients for my cleansing tea rinse? 1 part Aritha to 2 parts Hibiscus?


----------



## kadej (Sep 9, 2008)

Informative thread.... subscribing!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 10, 2008)

the shampoo sounds interesting. But if you want any color then the shampoo will probably be too diluted to give color. Otherwise the benefits wil be in the shampoo. If you ever mixed shampoo with your own henna powder it might work a bit better as it would be a fresh mix.

Let us know how you like the products!


----------



## alanaj (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi I'm a newbie trying to do the ayurveda thing as I've seen so many good results here. I just bought Himalaya Herbals protein shampoo with conditioner. It's 100% natural, just wondering if anyone had tried it and if so did you like it?
Here are the ingredients:
Indian paper birch, shikakai, ushira, sandalwood tree, banyan tree, musk root, fenugreek, soapnut, common wheat, lemon, parfum.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Sep 18, 2008)

***Update**

*Not that anyone cares but I HAVE to share my first Ayurvedic washing attempt. I have to admit I was kind of scared especially when I heard about shedding and hair feeling hard etc- but my fears were completely unfounded.

To 1tsp of Shikakai powder I added 1 tbsp of Amla and Hibiscus Powder. I put all of the ingredients in a white knee-high (33 cents at Walmart) and put two cups of boiling water over it, allowing it to steep and cool. I then took another knee high and stretched it over a cup to strain the resulting tea.

Once I finished rinsing out the oil, I poured the mixture over my scalp and then my hair (which I had in two afro puffs for ease), allowed to sit for about 5 minutes and rinsed well. Deep conditioned with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol w/ Mango (I'm working on a nice ALL natural conditioner though) and WOW my hair feels amazing. Soft and supple. My scalp does feel clean and so does my hair- without feeling stripped or weighed down.

I did experience some shedding but it was only a bit more than usual for me when I wash after 3 straight weeks of twists.

So I'm done rambling now- but I'm definitely sticking with Ayurveda from now on.


----------



## trj1922 (Sep 18, 2008)

gloomgeisha said:


> ***Update**
> *
> To 1tsp of Shikakai powder I added 1 tbsp of Amla and Hibiscus Powder. I put all of the ingredients in a white knee-high (33 cents at Walmart) and put two cups of boiling water over it, allowing it to steep and cool. I then took another knee high and stretched it over a cup to strain the resulting tea.



Ayurveda is truly the bomb.  I credit it with starting the regrowth of hair loss that 3 highly recommended dermatologists couldn't even find a reason for.   I have to try the "tea" method for Ayurvedic powder washes.  I've just been making a paste out of the powders, applying it and rinsing it out after a while.  This certainly sounds less messy!


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 19, 2008)

*gloomgeisha* I'm glad you had a good experience w/ it. LOL...I loved that you used the knee high. 

*trj1922* it's interesting that you use the paste method. It's the most traditional and commonly used by Indian women, tho I figure it IS messy. I'm glad your hair grew back...this stuff is really powerful. It works.

*alanaj* I see you're in Trinidad.....lucky you. I've never heard of that brand, is it local? You have an incredible amount of fresh veda available to you that just isn't to most of us. I envy you.

*HennaSooq* the more I learn about henna, the more it amazes me. I think that the henna in preps like the Vatika stuff (shampoos and oils) have probably lost their active color depositing abilities (not sure about conditioning properties). Wouldn't you say that henna which as been wet and not frozen would lose it's power after X amount of time, esp in a commercial product?

I wouldn't mix henna w/ shampoo tho...it's potentially too drying. I think shampoo might also interfere w/ the color deposit. If someone wants to try it, let us know.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 19, 2008)

so ayurveda causes shedding? because i have been applying vatika oil to my scalp for 5 days and i am now shedding more than usual. besides the dabur vatika oil the only other veda products i use is hairveda cocasta oil. i also have amla but i havent used it yet. i i use pure coconut oil.
so can i blame my shedding on the vatika?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 20, 2008)

chebaby said:


> so ayurveda causes shedding? because i have been applying vatika oil to my scalp for 5 days and i am now shedding more than usual. besides the dabur vatika oil the only other veda products i use is hairveda cocasta oil. i also have amla but i havent used it yet. i i use pure coconut oil.
> so can i blame my shedding on the vatika?


 
i've been using vatika oil for about 3 months, and it has not caused any shedding, in fact, i think it has curbed shedding for me....


----------



## gloomgeisha (Sep 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i've been using vatika oil for about 3 months, and it has not caused any shedding, in fact, i think it has curbed shedding for me....




I have to agree, I don't think any extra shedding has been caused by me using Vatika Oil or any other Ayurvedic product. My shedding has stayed about the same however; I do notice that I have little to no breakage.

That could be contributed to a lot of things though, sleeping with a satin bonnet, baggying regularly, and staying in protective styles. But I love not having synthetic product build up, or the itchy scalp, or scratching my head after two weeks of twists and having to clean under my nails afterward. All of that has vanished.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 21, 2008)

Can I just say how much Ayurveda products rock!   I pre pooed with Amla and Vatika oil last night and did my usual mix of Amla and Shikakai (I'm waiting for my Brahmi powder to add to it).  I deep conditioned with some Aveda then followed up with Redken, and my hair has never felt more hydrated and moisturised.  

I'm only using the ayurvedic powders once a week - but is it okay to do it twice a week? Although I'm doing this in conjunction with MT, so perhaps I should just stick to once a week....


----------



## hurricane (Sep 24, 2008)

Been using ayurveda tea rinses, take my wet hair squeeze it of excess water, moisturize, and pin my hair up. Well i have done this for four weeks and my hair has thinned out in the back right in the middle. This is a problemed area. The front of my hair has always been longer than the back. What should I do.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Sep 26, 2008)

hurricane said:


> Been using ayurveda tea rinses, take my wet hair squeeze it of excess water, moisturize, and pin my hair up. Well i have done this for four weeks and my hair has thinned out in the back right in the middle. This is a problemed area. The front of my hair has always been longer than the back. What should I do.




What powders did you use in your rinse and at what ratio?


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay, I give up. I don't "get" it. I do understand to some extent and I understand the basics. But what is the difference between a tea, or a rinse, washes, or the difference between oils, etc. I understand that u make a lot of this stuff and mix at home, but I don't know, it's like ugh?! And then I see ppl making up their own way of using it and different types of oils. Is there really a "right" way? Can someone, that knows ALL ABOUT AYURVEDIC hair care, PM me and kinda coach me to really get the full understanding. Thank you.


----------



## mezzogirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Josie said:


> TCT, you can find Amla oil that doesn't contain mineral oil here:
> http://www.massageking.com/products/Personal+Care/Bazaar+of+India+Amla+Hair+Oil/1328/1/1.
> HTH. Josie


 

thank you for the information.


----------



## hurricane (Sep 26, 2008)

What powders did you use in your rinse and at what ratio?
_______________________________________________________

okay I used Candy C's pre-mix. 1 box shikakki to 3 parts amla. I did find that it left my hair on the dry side. I would also do a dc overnight with a baggy. Maybe my hair was too wet and became weak. Just need to tweek my regi a little bit.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 3, 2008)

hurricane said:


> What powders did you use in your rinse and at what ratio?
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> okay I used Candy C's pre-mix. 1 box shikakki to 3 parts amla. I did find that it left my hair on the dry side. I would also do a dc overnight with a baggy. Maybe my hair was too wet and became weak. Just need to tweek my regi a little bit.




Did you really use a whole box? That's A LOT of Shikakai. You might not have had enough Amla to combat the drying effect of the Shikakai. Maybe this needs clarification for me to be able to answer fully. But I think you want to be sure that your conditioning powder composes a lot more of your mix than your cleanser.

I'd maybe give 1 tbsp of Shikakai to 3 tbsp Amla next time or something in that area.

Also have you been pre-pooing with oil before using the rinse?


----------



## hurricane (Oct 4, 2008)

gloomgeisha said:


> Did you really use a whole box? That's A LOT of Shikakai. You might not have had enough Amla to combat the drying effect of the Shikakai. Maybe this needs clarification for me to be able to answer fully. But I think you want to be sure that your conditioning powder composes a lot more of your mix than your cleanser.
> 
> I'd maybe give 1 tbsp of Shikakai to 3 tbsp Amla next time or something in that area.
> 
> Also have you been pre-pooing with oil before using the rinse?


_________________________________________________________________

Sorry I need to clarify. Her mix is 1 box of shikaki to 3 boxes of amla. I would use 1 tsp of this mixture. I now have some brahmi to add to the pre-mix. And yes I did pre-poo or did an oil bath before the hair tonic. I think that I was manipulating my hair too much. My hair does better with little to no manipulation.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 10, 2008)

Man, i did an hennindigo application this weekend and it was sooooo hard to get all the indigo out i kept washing and rinsing and i still had some grains remaining in my hair and i think it is causing breakage...

i've never had this happen before and i'd like to know how to curtail it...i'm getting oldskool shedding which is not a good thing, i've been down that road and i'm not trying to go that way again.  

can someone advise products to help?  i have brahmi, shikikai, amla, maka, kalpoor kalchi, henna, indigo...cassia, too? I'd like to try something this weekend.  thanks in advance!  i guess i gotta break and buy that expensive indigo...dang   i bought mine for like $10 bucks a pound....

should i do a heavy protein treatment or maybe i need moisture?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 10, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Man, i did an hennindigo application this weekend and it was sooooo hard to get all the indigo out i kept washing and rinsing and i still had some grains remaining in my hair and i think it is causing breakage...
> 
> i've never had this happen before and i'd like to know how to curtail it...i'm getting oldskool shedding which is not a good thing, i've been down that road and i'm not trying to go that way again.
> 
> ...


 

Do you try rinsing with a cheapie conditioner? Sometimes it take 3 or more times. Then follow with a DC.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 10, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Do you try rinsing with a cheapie conditioner? Sometimes it take 3 or more times. Then follow with a DC.


 

oh, my word, i sure did, and i was just disgusted at how hard it was to get my hair thoroughly rinsed!  unbelievable....


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> oh, my word, i sure did, and i was just disgusted at how hard it was to get my hair thoroughly rinsed! unbelievable....


 
BBB, did you do a henna gloss or straight henna and water with a terp? I usually do henna glosses and they tend to wash out easier in my opinion. I am usually in the shower for at least 30-45 minutes while washing out my henna and/or indigo treatments and I wash about 7-9 times with cheapie conditioner. I would then DC with a moisturizing deep conditioner for 1.5-2 hours afterwards. Moisture moisture moisture is what you need after a henna and indigo treatment. 

I would follow do about 3 DC's in the same week of my henna treatment to get all the suppleness back and moisturize my hair daily. Some ladies I heard sleep with the DC in their hair overnight after the henna/indigo treatment and others baggy their hair about 3 nights the week afterwards. These are just some help on how to restore back the elasticity in your hair. 

You do not need proteins in your hair right at the moment. I usually wait about 3 weeks after a henna treatment to add protein but only if there are signs that my hair actually need it.

ETA: Also, another way to wash out the herbs out of your hair a little effectively is to run water in your bathtub and immerse your head in the water and swish it around until the herbs come out, okay?


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 21, 2008)

bumping...... where are all my Ayurveda ladies at? I tried to make my first batch of herb infused oil, And it was a HOT MESS!! I followed the directions on the Shikakai oil thread. I premeasured a bottle of Parachute coconut oil then poured it into my slow cooker, I then added 2 heaping tablespoons of my premixed powder of 1 part Amla,& 2 parts Brahmi, Bhringraj. I wanted an oil not only for a prepoo, but one I could leave in also. This is why I didn't add any of the drying powders & very little of the Amla. Fast forward to me letting it simmer in the pot for some hours & the house REEKING of this stinky infusion. I turned it off , let it cool some & proceeded to strain. First I did a mesh stainer to remove some of the larger particles, then I tried to use a paper towel to remove some of the small stuff. Well I quickly learned not only is this very messy, it was also soaking up too much of the oil!! So I finished off with a knee high as recommended. Still pretty messy, and I'm STILL left with smelly house & a bottle of murky looking STINKY oil Is it suppose to look & smell like this? I wanted to do this for a fun hobby, plus I thought it would be cheaper in the long run instead of ordering premade oils. This was just a funky situation all the way aroundPlease give some insite......


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 22, 2008)

bumping......


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 23, 2008)

bumping.... Where all my Ayurvedic ladies at????


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 23, 2008)

bumpdebumpdebump!!!!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 23, 2008)

I've never made my own Shikakai oil- but the pre-made bottle that I have (from Hesh) does smell very...ethnic. I like the scent, but I think it would definitely be something that's a bit acquired.

Next time you try this you could try the "siphon" method with a bit of hollow tubing, to transfer the oil to a new container once all the powder has settled to the bottom. OR, you could try stretching a piece of stocking over a large pyrex measuring cup and pouring the oil/powder mix through that. You could then maybe try multiple straining this way; transferring from one measuring cup to another  until you feel the oil is pure enough.

Another thing you can try is maybe placing the powder inside of the kneehigh, tying it off, and then steeping it in the oil for the duration of the cooking process. You can then strain the resulting oil with another knee-high just to be sure. I do this when I make teas and there's always a bit of powder that seeps out, but not a lot.

Hope this helps.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 23, 2008)

gloomgeisha said:


> I've never made my own Shikakai oil- but the pre-made bottle that I have (from Hesh) does smell very...ethnic. I like the scent, but I think it would definitely be something that's a bit acquired.
> 
> Next time you try this you could try the "siphon" method with a bit of hollow tubing, to transfer the oil to a new container once all the powder has settled to the bottom. OR, you could try stretching a piece of stocking over a large pyrex measuring cup and pouring the oil/powder mix through that. You could then maybe try multiple straining this way; transferring from one measuring cup to another until you feel the oil is pure enough.
> 
> ...


 


Thanks, even though it's murky & stinky I'm still using it. So far so good. Although there is about a inch of sludge at the bottom of my bottle. Should I transfer it to another bottle (minus the sludge) ? LOL or recycle and just keep adding more coconut oil as I use it down?


  ETA:OOPS, sorry you did say you never made it, but I am liking the siphon idea.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 24, 2008)

BUMPING........


----------



## hurricane (Oct 24, 2008)

How is everyone's regi going? I had to tweek mine a little bit. Just curious.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 24, 2008)

hurricane said:


> How is everyone's regi going? I had to tweek mine a little bit. Just curious.


 Mine is going great so far, I'm just trying to get some input from someone who's made the oils before.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 24, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Mine is going great so far, I'm just trying to get some input from someone who's made the oils before.


________________________________________________________________

Sorry, don't make my own oil. Good Luck.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 25, 2008)

Great news, I made my second concoction of coconut oil, Neem, Shikakai, & Amla. Let it simmer for a few hours in my crock pot, except this time I didn't have time to get back to it for a few days, it's just been sitting in the pot since I turned it off. Well to my discovery 95% of the sludge/powder had settled to the bottom just as Gloomgeisha had mentioned, so I was able to just pretty much pour it into my bottle with very little powder mixed in. AND I DIDN'T STRAIN!!!!  I realized this had been sitting, so this oil would be VERY potent, I proceeded to melt down some more coconut oil & mix it in, to fill my bottle the rest of the way up & to dilute it a bit, over all I'm pretty happy with the end result. I did this with the first batch also. I'm hoping if I can make my own oils it will not only cut down on the cost, but I can custom tweak them as I see fit. Oh well I hope this helps anyone trying to make their own batch.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 28, 2008)

hurricane said:


> How is everyone's regi going? I had to tweek mine a little bit. Just curious.



My regimen is going fabulously. I honestly believe I can stick with this for a long time. I have no desire to buy pre-made packaged products besides my Hesh Shikakai Oil and Vatika Oil. I've yet to try the Shikakai soap though I do have two bars in the bathroom closet.

The only minor tweaking I've done is implementing the use of a non-Ayurvedic hair oil I've made (but with Bhringraj and Oat Extract as a base) But I normally use this when I have want a bit of a heavier oil. 

I'm seriously STUCK on Ayurveda.


----------



## trevprit (Oct 28, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Mine is going great so far, I'm just trying to get some input from someone who's made the oils before.


 
One of the recipes said 1/4 cup herbs to 1 cup of oil.  Also, I have used grapeseed and sunflower oils before the smell was gross and it was way too heavy.  I have not tried coconut or jojoba yet, but I am thinking these would be better.  This thread is pretty good for recipes and methods if you would like more info.  HTH.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 29, 2008)

Just read a post from Candy C in Aug.08: She had been using amla, aritha, and brahmi. She said it was more moisturizing. I think that when I finish using the shakaki and amla mix I too will convert over to aritha, maka, and brahmi. The shakaki is too drying. I am gaining some length but I do not like the dryness. Sorry i don't have the thread. When I look it up again I will post it.


----------



## LadyD (Oct 29, 2008)

Where are you getting your Maka from?  I have looked at FNWL for a month now and every time it is out of stock.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2008)

hurricane said:


> Just read a post from Candy C in Aug.08: She had been using amla, aritha, and brahmi. She said it was more moisturizing. I think that when I finish using the shakaki and amla mix I too will convert over to aritha, maka, and brahmi. The shakaki is too drying. I am gaining some length but I do not like the dryness. Sorry i don't have the thread. When I look it up again I will post it.


 
I would be careful with the aritha powder because it is a clarifying cleansing type powder, it dries out my hair a lot. I prefer Bhringraj and hibiscus petal powders as moisturizing powders. Brahmi is used more for growth, shikakai and amla are used as a conditioning and  
strengthening powders.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I would be careful with the aritha powder because it is a clarifying cleansing type powder, it dries out my hair a lot. I prefer Bhringraj and hibiscus petal powders as moisturizing powders. Brahmi is used more for growth, shikakai and amla are used as a conditioning and
> strengthening powders.


________________________________________________________________

Thanks Lady Aggie. I do want to try something a little more moisturizing do you have a recipe. And I have the Jamila henna how do I use it as a conditioner and strengthner. I wanted color release but I don't want the henna to sit on my head all day long.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 29, 2008)

LadyD2u said:


> Where are you getting your Maka from? I have looked at FNWL for a month now and every time it is out of stock.


________________________________________________________________

There is an indian community not to far from where I live. I go there and get my coconut oil, brahmi powder and such. The next time I go hopefully they will have some Maka powder. I live in Texas.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2008)

hurricane said:


> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> Thanks Lady Aggie. I do want to try something a little more moisturizing do you have a recipe. And I have the Jamila henna how do I use it as a conditioner and strengthner. I wanted color release but I don't want the henna to sit on my head all day long.


 
You're welcomed hurricane. My recipe is in my fotki. I only use henna glosses and my hair still comes out strengthened, conditioned and colored. I would use heat for an hour or two and without heat for another hour to reduce the henna time on my hair.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 29, 2008)

hurricane said:


> Just read a post from Candy C in Aug.08: She had been using amla, aritha, and brahmi. She said it was more moisturizing. I think that when I finish using the shakaki and amla mix I too will convert over to aritha, maka, and brahmi. The shakaki is too drying. I am gaining some length but I do not like the dryness. Sorry i don't have the thread. When I look it up again I will post it.


 

I made an oil with Shakakai, Neem & Amla, this is what I prepoo with BEFORE I use the paste of the same Ingredients, or I'll use Aritha instead of Amla in the paste. I let the oil sit about an hour or 2 then make the paste with a little warm water & apply it to the scalp/roots ONLY, then I rinse a few times & then cowash a few times with cheapie conditioner. Then I apply my DC which I have added Amla, Brahmi,& Bhringraj. I let this sit for about half hour & rinse. The end result is super soft strong hair. The trick is you MUST soak the hair with oil before using the cleansing powders, I'm even too lazy to make the teas and I still don't have a problem with dryness or stiffness. Plus you must make sure you don't manipulate the hair at all once the powder is in. When I'm not doing a DC I still have Brahmi & Bhringraj mixed with my Suave.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 29, 2008)

trevprit said:


> One of the recipes said 1/4 cup herbs to 1 cup of oil. Also, I have used grapeseed and sunflower oils before the smell was gross and it was way too heavy. I have not tried coconut or jojoba yet, but I am thinking these would be better. This thread is pretty good for recipes and methods if you would like more info. HTH.


    This thread doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## trevprit (Oct 30, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> This thread doesn't seen to be working.


Sorry about that, I will also bump the thread for you.   http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=170381&highlight=shikakai+oil


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 30, 2008)

trevprit said:


> Sorry about that, I will also bump the thread for you. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=170381&highlight=shikakai+oil


   Thanks so much, yeah I read this thread in it's entirety before I started the oil making process, lol I was hoping some of the experts from that thread would stop by this one. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## infojunkie (Oct 30, 2008)

Is anyone using pectin with their powders to make rinsing easier? I want to take the plunge (after I find my moisturizing powders - I only have amla and shikakai) but I'm afraid of getting it all in there and then not being able to get it out.


----------



## trevprit (Oct 30, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> Is anyone using pectin with their powders to make rinsing easier? I want to take the plunge (after I find my moisturizing powders - I only have amla and shikakai) but I'm afraid of getting it all in there and then not being able to get it out.


 
I've heard this (but haven't tried it yet...been off my ayurvedic game), that using a rinse instead of a paste is easier.  And that dunking the hair in a container of water versus running your head under water can make it easier to remove.


----------



## infojunkie (Oct 30, 2008)

trevprit said:


> I've heard this (but haven't tried it yet...been off my ayurvedic game), that using a rinse instead of a paste is easier. And that dunking the hair in a container of water versus running your head under water can make it easier to remove.


 
Well, I don't wanna remake the wheel. I just want the shortest routes between points A and B.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Nov 7, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> Well, I don't wanna remake the wheel. I just want the shortest routes between points A and B.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.




Even though the teas take a bit more prep time, as far as boiling and steeping, I'd much rather use them than attempt a paste on my thick 4a natural hair. I don't have the patience to attempt rinsing ayurvedic bits out of my hair. With the tea, I can strain once, apply and let sit for a few minutes before rinsing and DCing. 

I'm considering adding brahmi and maka to my DC next time, just to see how it goes.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 7, 2008)

gloomgeisha said:


> Even though the teas take a bit more prep time, as far as boiling and steeping, I'd much rather use them than attempt a paste on my thick 4a natural hair. I don't have the patience to attempt rinsing ayurvedic bits out of my hair. With the tea, I can strain once, apply and let sit for a few minutes before rinsing and DCing.
> 
> I'm considering adding brahmi and maka to my DC next time, just to see how it goes.


 

Hey yeah I'm kinda feeling you on this, I LOOOOVE doing the paste cause it feels like warm relaxer on my scalp, but the more NG I get it's getting harder to rinse, but alas!!! I'm sooooo excited, look at what I ordered from QVC to make my tea in!!!!, I can't wait to get it, it has great reviews!!!
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/....K17303.desc.Tea-Server-Ball-5-Cup-Tea-Brewer


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 8, 2008)

Bumping........


----------



## gloomgeisha (Nov 8, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey yeah I'm kinda feeling you on this, I LOOOOVE doing the paste cause it feels like warm relaxer on my scalp, but the more NG I get it's getting harder to rinse, but alas!!! I'm sooooo excited, look at what I ordered from QVC to make my tea in!!!!, I can't wait to get it, it has great reviews!!!
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/....K17303.desc.Tea-Server-Ball-5-Cup-Tea-Brewer



Great! Thanks a lot flowinglocks, as if my PJism wasn't scaring my roomies enough. 

'NO! You can't use my teapot! That's for my hair!"

They already give me the strange eye when I snap about my EVOO.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 11, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey yeah I'm kinda feeling you on this, I LOOOOVE doing the paste cause it feels like warm relaxer on my scalp, but the more NG I get it's getting harder to rinse, but alas!!! I'm sooooo excited, look at what I ordered from QVC to make my tea in!!!!, I can't wait to get it, it has great reviews!!!
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/....K17303.desc.Tea-Server-Ball-5-Cup-Tea-Brewer


 

I got my pot today, it's so cute. it's just big enough to make tea & it has it's own strainer!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a bit confused, sorry! But what is the tea pot for now?


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 12, 2008)

Do Brahmi oil and Brahmi powder give you the same effects, or is one more beneficial than the other (more concentrated, penetrates hair shaft better, etc...)?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2008)

You may generally get the same results as they are the same herb but the added bonus with the oil is the moisturization and the herbal powder most likely would be a more concentrated form.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 12, 2008)

Which of these oils help are good for the scalp? Please share,I cant use henna,didnt work for me when i tried...so I want to keep it simple with just the oils.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2008)

There are a lot of hair oils which are good for the scalp. I feel a good mixed blend would be nice with a natural base oil. Did you have any in mind?

Why did henna not work for you?


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 12, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> There are a lot of hair oils which are good for the scalp. I feel a good mixed blend would be nice with a natural base oil. Did you have any in mind?
> 
> Why did henna not work for you?



i have heard alot about Neem and Amla...not sure if it can be applied to the scalp or not...Henna dried my hair terribly,its just not for me


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I would be careful with the aritha powder because it is a clarifying cleansing type powder, it dries out my hair a lot. I prefer Bhringraj and hibiscus petal powders as moisturizing powders. Brahmi is used more for growth, shikakai and amla are used as a conditioning and
> strengthening powders.


 
Just curious, as I've been reading your thread and thinking of other shampoo options to combine with other things I'm doing...is Brahmi drying?  I was thinking, if I try this down the line: Brami, amla, and  Bhringraj as my hair HATES protein. I mean HATES. It's almost mid back and when I have used protein in the past...let's just say it doesn't need it to grow and maintain length. Protein causes the opposite reaction. Probably because I'm a natural with dry hair from thyroid disease, so it craves moisture! Everyone once in a blue moon, I'll add a little egg to my conditioner but that is the only protein I need. So anyways, do you think that that combination would be moisturizing but stimulating growth?


----------



## infojunkie (Nov 12, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> i have heard alot about Neem and Amla...not sure if it can be applied to the scalp or not...Henna dried my hair terribly,its just not for me


 
I used a henna infused shampoo by Dabur over the weekend and I had really good results - as in zero shedding. I deep conditioned with ORS replenishing pak, 6 pulverized alfalfa tablets and garlic for 30 minutes. After I rinsed I used Hair One (Olive Formula) and then VCO.

I was very pleased and believe I got the henna results I wanted and was nicely moisturized after.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 12, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> I used a henna infused shampoo by Dabur over the weekend and I had really good results - as in zero shedding. I deep conditioned with ORS replenishing pak, 6 pulverized alfalfa tablets and garlic for 30 minutes. After I rinsed I used Hair One (Olive Formula) and then VCO.
> 
> I was very pleased and believe I got the henna results I wanted and was nicely moisturized after.





how did u dry your hair?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2008)

Any herbal treatments can be drying and you have to really balance out your recipe to make sure you don't dry yourself out. Or to just naturally cleanse your hair you can use rhassoul clay and make it into a mud in the shower and put it in your hair like the women in Morocco do. Wash it out after about 5 mins right in the shower, just like a shampooing does. 

Make sure with herbal treatments to use moisturizing products like conditioners or hair oils to balance it all out. Then you should really see some good results.


----------



## infojunkie (Nov 12, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> how did u dry your hair?


 
I parted and twisted it into about 5 sections and sat under the dryer. Once my roots were dry, I took the twists down and let my hair finish drying. 

I misted with Silk Elements Mega Silk and flat ironed. Not super straight, just enough so that I could wrap my hair to lay down under my wig.

I'm trying to leave my hair alone and cut down on manipulation. 

I try to do this about once a week.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just to clarify, and so I understand, you sat under the dryer with the henna on and let it sit like that for awhile which I presume could have been at least 30 mins to an hour?

It just seems some of the things you did right after henna'ing your hair may have contributed to the drying of your hair more so then it could have been. Just let me know if I am heading in the right direction as to what you had done afterwards. I hope this might help clarify the dryness of your hair after henna'ing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> I'm a bit confused, sorry! But what is the tea pot for now?


 


It's for making Ayurveda teas with the powders for rinses. Some are for cleansing & strengthening, some are for moisture, growth, & strengthening.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> Do Brahmi oil and Brahmi powder give you the same effects, or is one more beneficial than the other (more concentrated, penetrates hair shaft better, etc...)?


 

The oil is good for prepoos & as a leave in treatment. The powder is good as a paste for moisture, or mixed with a cheapie conditioner or used to make tea, I have also used the powder to make my own oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> Which of these oils help are good for the scalp? Please share,I cant use henna,didnt work for me when i tried...so I want to keep it simple with just the oils.


 


What did you mix with your Henna? How often did you use it?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just curious, as I've been reading your thread and thinking of other shampoo options to combine with other things I'm doing...is Brahmi drying? I was thinking, if I try this down the line: Brami, amla, and Bhringraj as my hair HATES protein. I mean HATES. It's almost mid back and when I have used protein in the past...let's just say it doesn't need it to grow and maintain length. Protein causes the opposite reaction. Probably because I'm a natural with dry hair from thyroid disease, so it craves moisture! Everyone once in a blue moon, I'll add a little egg to my conditioner but that is the only protein I need. So anyways, do you think that that combination would be moisturizing but stimulating growth?


 


Brahmi & Bhringraj are VERY moisturizing, I use them both, 2 parts of each & 1 part Alma in my suave as a cowash.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 12, 2008)

When the herbs are said to be mositurizing, we are speaking of experiences concerning no other ingredients other then water right? Because when I say herbs can be drying, I am speaking on the fact when they are used without anything but water or a tea based liquid, etc. 

When you add shampoo, conditioner, oils (etc) then these powders BECOME moisturizing.

I'm familiar with ayerveda and its benefits. I just didn't know what the tea pot was exactly being used for. Thanks for the answer 


Anyone have some recipes for the rinses they've been doing?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> When the herbs are said to be mositurizing, we are speaking of experiences concerning no other ingredients other then water right? Because when I say herbs can be drying, I am speaking on the fact when they are used without anything but water or a tea based liquid, etc.
> 
> When you add shampoo, conditioner, oils (etc) then these powders BECOME moisturizing.
> 
> ...


 

The pot is good because it has a mesh strainer as opposed to trying to strain out the herbs afterwards, or using a coffee pot, sorry I forgot to clarify before.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Anyone have some recipes for the rinses they've been doing?


 

For cleansing & strengthing I use Shikakai, Neem, and Aritha.
For growth, strengthing, moisture I use Bhringraj, Bhrami, & Alma. 
I have been using the cleansing powders as a paste, but as Gloomgeisha mentioned, when you are natural or have lot of NG like me the tea works better. So I have started using them as a tea till I relax again. The others I use as a tea OR as a cowash mixed with cheapie conditioner.


ETA, I no longer use Neem and Aritha. I have added Hibiscus, and Fenugreek to my reggie


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> When the herbs are said to be mositurizing, we are speaking of experiences concerning no other ingredients other then water right? Because when I say herbs can be drying, I am speaking on the fact when they are used without anything but water or a tea based liquid, etc.
> 
> When you add shampoo, conditioner, oils (etc) then these powders BECOME moisturizing.
> 
> Yes the powders can be drying if used alone, The cleansing powders can be VERY drying if not used properly, oiling the hair first is a MUST with the cleansing powders, and DONOT manipulate the hair while the powder or paste is in. I always follow with a DC & don't have any problems. The Bhringraj & Bhrami , I have used without oiling the hair first & didn't have a problem, however I still DC afterwards. Oh yeah I forgot to add apply the paste TO SCALP ONLY, HENNA SOOQ this is  not directed to you, it's for any newbies that might be reading, and I HIGHLY suggest reading ALL of the Ayurveda threads before starting.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey! What are you all doing now that it is cold outside?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 13, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Hey! What are you all doing now that it is cold outside?


 

If you mean about cowashing, I do mine on my days off, or as soon as I get home from work so it can have time to dry by the next day. LOL unfortunately I haven't gotten to the point where it's so long it won't dry in a day, when it does I'll simply just lightly blow dry, or wash on days off only.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 13, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> If you mean about cowashing, I do mine on my days off, or as soon as I get home from work so it can have time to dry by the next day. LOL unfortunately I haven't gotten to the point where it's so long it won't dry in a day, when it does I'll simply just lightly blow dry, or wash on days off only.


 

Duh! That does make perfect sense. Thanks! I'm supposed to be going to the indian store sometime here in the near future, but I already have so much stuff. I'm just getting greedy I'm trying my best to wait a couple more weeks. But the more I learn about ayurveda for hair and the body the more I want. lol.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 13, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Duh! That does make perfect sense. Thanks! I'm supposed to be going to the indian store sometime here in the near future, but I already have so much stuff. I'm just getting greedy I'm trying my best to wait a couple more weeks. But the more I learn about ayurveda for hair and the body the more I want. lol.


 

I LOVE AYURVEDA!!! but as I said before, if you can try and work your way through ALL the threads, that way you can learn the do's & don'ts from other peoples mistakes.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks flowinlocks!! I really appreciate your answers! Sounds like a really great way to use ayurvedic products especially regarding those rinses. Did you come up with that idea?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 13, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> Thanks flowinlocks!! I really appreciate your answers! Sounds like a really great way to use ayurvedic products especially regarding those rinses. Did you come up with that idea?


 

You're welcome!! No I didn't come up with the idea, the rinses with the teas are as old as Ayurveda itself. The only thing I take credit for is finding the cute little teapot with the strainer. The idea of mixing powders with conditioner came from another poster from a previous thread. I think it's in here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228123


----------



## gloomgeisha (Nov 15, 2008)

Yay! Once a month wash time and I'm about to oil up my hair for a pre-poo using some Vatika mixed with rice bran oil. 

Tonight the cleansing powder mix will be Aritha, Brahmi, and Bringhraj- after which I will DC with a combination of my fave DC's Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol (Mango) w/ Aussie Moist Condish. To this I'm adding one cup of bringraj and methi tea for a thinner consistency. 

Now ever since I stopped using growth aids, I don't like to talk about growth. But my hair has grown beautifully since I started my ayurvedic regimen. Even my boyfriend noticed it when he pulled out a freshly unraveled twist strand. 

I've also began alternating my scalp massage oils, one week using Shikakai and the next my Mustard/Amla Oil mix.

Hope everyone is still following their reggies!


----------



## hurricane (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay, I am changing up my regi for winter. I want to use my powders in a conditioner, instead of using the tea. 

Question #1 Is it okay to put the powders in the conditioner mix and rinse.

                                   OR

Question #2 Should I make a paste out of the powders, mix in the conditoner and rinse?

                                   OR 

Question #3 Does it even matter.

Thanks


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 18, 2008)

hurricane said:


> Okay, I am changing up my regi for winter. I want to use my powders in a conditioner, instead of using the tea.
> 
> Question #1 Is it okay to put the powders in the conditioner mix and rinse.
> 
> ...


 



I just mix about a teaspoon of my powders of choice to my cheapie cond. for cowash, or in my dc after a shampoo or rinse with Ayurvedic tea. I just use about 1/2 cup of cond. in a small plastic bowl, mix it up , & take it in the shower with me.


----------



## Keen (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this. I was just getting ready to search for it


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 19, 2008)

For adding the powders directly to the conditioner it should be a problem because conditioner is not perishable like let's say yoghurt can be. In those instances where a product is perishable then it's better to mix the powder first into a very thick mud-like paste and then let it sit for a little bit depending on which powder you are using, and then mix with the other ingredient like the conditioner or yoghurt.

This is what I'd do. I'd be mixing the powder up first like a paste then adding any extra conditioner or oils to it when it was ready to be used. But it won't really make a huge difference only unless you are using something perishable.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 20, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey yeah I'm kinda feeling you on this, I LOOOOVE doing the paste cause it feels like warm relaxer on my scalp, but the more NG I get it's getting harder to rinse, but alas!!! I'm sooooo excited, look at what I ordered from QVC to make my tea in!!!!, I can't wait to get it, it has great reviews!!!
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/....K17303.desc.Tea-Server-Ball-5-Cup-Tea-Brewer


 


Hey girls, just an update on the teapot. I love it!!! It worked like a charm. I massaged my scalp with my homemade oil mixture of coconut oil, Amla, Shikakai, & Neem. I left this on for about an hour while I boiled enough water to fill the pot, maybe a little less. Then I used the scoop that came with it to measure 2 scoopfuls of my premixed powder of Amla, Brahmi, & Bhringraj and put it in the strainer. I have to admit I thought it wouldn't work very well because a small amount of powder sifted through before I even added the water. However after my water heated to almost boiling, I poured it over the powders, I had to slow down a few times due to it straining a little slow, but nothing major. I filled the pot up , placed the lid on and let it brew till it cooled. I can definitely see how Amla can darken the hair cause this tea got darker as it sat. Anyway I proceeded to rinse the oil from my hair then lightly wring out excess water. I then removed the strainer from my tea & poured over my head making sure to soak the stands good. If the tea is still too warm for your liking you can add a bit of cold water, lol I just prefer not to dilute. I should add I also had to break the suction on the lid of the pot with butter knife, I think it was the steam. Anyhoo I once again *LIGHTLY* wrung out excess and dabbed with an old towel, mainly because as I said before the tea is dark. I let this sit on for about 10 mins. while I cleaned up. I must say clean up was a breeze. All I did was rinse the powder down my garbage disposal & wash the pot & strainer. After I rinsed the tea from my hair I dced as usual, with the same powders I used in the tea mixed in. This is sitting on my hair now. I will rinse in about an hour. You can also leave the tea on longer if you wish, but 10mins. was long enough for me to see results, my hair was soft & strong , almost like it had been coated even before I applied the dc. I will also say for anyone starting out it's *MUCH *eaiser if you have your powders premixed.  I have mine in jars with labels, I have my oils I made in salad oil bottles I got from target. And for best results I always mix 1 part Amla to 2 parts Bhrami & 2 parts Bhringraj for condition & strength & growth. Or 1 part Shikakai or Aritha to 2 parts Neem & 2 parts Amla for cleansing. *THIS WORKS FOR ME*, please tweak as you see necessary. I have been doing Ayurveda for about 2 months & I never had a problem with breakage, hard hair or shedding. HHG

Oh yeah here is a pic. of my premixed stuff.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 20, 2008)

Okay, last night I did my first henna for color release treatment.  As most of you all know, I'm already a red head, but my roots and stuff were very brown as I'd decided to let the cellophane fade.  Umm, can I say wow?! My hair came out very vibrant, especially on my brown/sandy hair and I know it takes a couple days for the color to settle, but I'm very happy overall with the results.  I'll be taking pics throughout the day and hopefully posting tonight or tomorrow . Just wanted to share...

ETA: HennaSooq, thank you for answering my questions and giving such helpful information! I grew impatient and just used the Dulhan Heena I had, but I'm ordering the Yemeni today so I can try that one next time and Jamila after that


----------



## justnotsure (Nov 20, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## hurricane (Nov 20, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> For adding the powders directly to the conditioner it should be a problem because conditioner is not perishable like let's say yoghurt can be. In those instances where a product is perishable then it's better to mix the powder first into a very thick mud-like paste and then let it sit for a little bit depending on which powder you are using, and then mix with the other ingredient like the conditioner or yoghurt.
> 
> This is what I'd do. I'd be mixing the powder up first like a paste then adding any extra conditioner or oils to it when it was ready to be used. But it won't really make a huge difference only unless you are using something perishable.


 
___________________________________________________________

Thanks for the info. paste it is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 20, 2008)

Okay, I just henna'd last night.  Is it too soon to do a henna gloss this weekend?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 21, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Okay, I just henna'd last night. Is it too soon to do a henna gloss this weekend?


 
It depends Eisani, on what you're doing it to achieve. If it's for coloring, then yes, it's too soon but if it's for conditioning then no it's not. Some ladies henna once a week with a lot of success and others, their hair dries out a lot, probably because they don't follow the henna treatments with enough moisturizing conditioning. 

So just watch your hair closely and see how much it can handle. If you have thick coarse hair, then it may be able to handle the extra henna treatments. I on the other hand, can henna every 2-3 weeks successfully because my I have fine strands.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> It depends Eisani, on what you're doing it to achieve. If it's for coloring, then yes, it's too soon but if it's for conditioning then no it's not. Some ladies henna once a week with a lot of success and others, their hair dries out a lot, probably because they don't follow the henna treatments with enough moisturizing conditioning.
> 
> So just watch your hair closely and see how much it can handle. If you have thick coarse hair, then it may be able to handle the extra henna treatments. I on the other hand, can henna every 2-3 weeks successfully because my I have fine strands.


 I only want to do it for conditioning this weekend. My hair is very dense, but fine so I'm thinking the every 2-3 weeks w/b good for me as well.  Thank you!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 21, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I only want to do it for conditioning this weekend. My hair is very dense, but fine so I'm thinking the every 2-3 weeks w/b good for me as well. Thank you!


 
You're quite welcomed honey.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 21, 2008)

Henna Sooq said:


> For adding the powders directly to the conditioner it should be a problem because conditioner is not perishable like let's say yoghurt can be. In those instances where a product is perishable then it's better to mix the powder first into a very thick mud-like paste and then let it sit for a little bit depending on which powder you are using, and then mix with the other ingredient like the conditioner or yoghurt.
> 
> This is what I'd do. I'd be mixing the powder up first like a paste then adding any extra conditioner or oils to it when it was ready to be used. But it won't really make a huge difference only unless you are using something perishable.


 


I have done this method also, I just mix the powders directly in my conditioners because sometimes I don't use it all & I don't want to mix water so it will keep longer. I usually use any premixed concoctions within a few weeks with no problems.


----------



## 4mia (Nov 21, 2008)

i jumped back on the ayurv wagon. After viewing medmonkey ad lavendar's fotki i decided to give it a go. before i was using the powders like a tea.  That didnt work well.

now im shampoo 1x a week with shik mix with water with a few skirts of condish as a paste. then i condish regularly afterwards. of course i pre oil with brahmi.  
This has been working well for me. But i want to buy brahmi powder. 
Can anyone tell me where i can find maka or brah? sp powder?

the only think is my past gets kind of clumpy when im applying.


----------



## LadyD (Nov 21, 2008)

4mia said:


> *Can anyone tell me where i can find maka or brah? sp powder?*


 
Funny you asked. I just got mine out of the mailbox like 15 minutes ago! I ordered from here...

*[email protected]*
USA WHOLESALE AND RETAIL DEALS - Ebay Store
*Maka (BHRINGRAJ) POWDER *

He has a Ebay store. If you want his phone number you can PM me. Super fast shipping, I ordered this week and got it today. This was the only place I could find it. Everything I try FNWL they are out.
Hope this helps.


----------



## 4mia (Nov 21, 2008)

LadyD2u said:


> Funny you asked. I just got mine out of the mailbox like 15 minutes ago! I ordered from here...
> 
> *[email protected]*
> USA WHOLESALE AND RETAIL DEALS - Ebay Store
> ...


 
wow thanks for hte info im looking now


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2008)

I did Henna and Indigo for the first time last weekend. I have to admit, my hair feels stronger. But it felt "straw-like" for a few days but I co washed and DC'd daily so that helped. I'm going to continue using this.


----------



## ladycage (Nov 23, 2008)

Im new to Ayurveda, I just order Aritha, Maka, Tripala powders and I have Vitaka and Alma oil.  I want to achieve hair growth and moisture and strong healthy hair.  Is it ok to use Alma oil on my hair everyday as a moisturizer?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2008)

ladycage said:


> Im new to Ayurveda, I just order Aritha, Maka, Tripala powders and I have Vitaka and Alma oil. I want to achieve hair growth and moisture and strong healthy hair. Is it ok to use Alma oil on my hair everyday as a moisturizer?


 
Oils are not moisturizers. They can be used as sealants though and many people pre-poo and scritch their scalps with it.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 25, 2008)

LadyAggie, THANK YOU for the fenugreek tea recipe in your Fotki album . I used it last night when I did my henna gloss. I used:
henna
fenugreek powder
amla oil
shikakai oil
Suave Humectant conditioner
Jojoba oil for prepoo

I used the tea and a bit of rose water in the mix and let it sit on my hair for about an hour. I then rinsed and cowashed w/Hairveda Moist 24/7, rinsed and poured a little of the tea over my hair. OMG, my hair was so soft I didn't want to DC!! I needed a wee bit of protein so I DC'd w/a mixture of Hairveda SitriNillah, Pantene R&N Breakage Defense, and a couple squirts of Megatek. I rinsed this out and used the tea as my final rinse. My hair feels so soft, strong, plush and lush !! I'll be using the tea on a regular basis.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *LadyAggie, THANK YOU for the fenugreek tea recipe in your Fotki album* . I used it last night when I did my henna gloss. I used:
> henna
> fenugreek powder
> amla oil
> ...


 
Woo Hoo, I am so happy you liked the fenugreek tea rinse Eisani. That rinse has saved my hair so many times. It really does provide a lot of slip. Love, love, love it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2008)

4mia said:


> i jumped back on the ayurv wagon. After viewing medmonkey ad lavendar's fotki i decided to give it a go. before i was using the powders like a tea. That didnt work well.
> 
> now im shampoo 1x a week with shik mix with water with a few skirts of condish as a paste. then i condish regularly afterwards. of course i pre oil with brahmi.
> This has been working well for me. But i want to buy brahmi powder.
> ...


 
I get my bhringraj (Maka) powder from www.fromnaturewithlove.com and my brahmi powder from www.mehndiskinart.com (I buy this one wholesale becasue it's cheaper to do it this way). I believe FNWL has the brahmi as well and we get a LHCF discount with them.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I did Henna and Indigo for the first time last weekend. I have to admit, my hair feels stronger. But it felt "straw-like" for a few days but I co washed and DC'd daily so that helped. I'm going to continue using this.


 
Platinum, try keeping the DC on for a few hours after your hendigo treatments, okay. After my last henna treatment, I kept my DC on my hair for 6 or 7 hours I think and my hair came out wonderfully soft. I used Jason Natural Thin to Thick conditioner mixed with some Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose conditioner, loved it.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Platinum, try keeping the DC on for a few hours after your hendigo treatments, okay. After my last henna treatment, I kept my DC on my hair for 6 or 7 hours I think and my hair came out wonderfully soft. I used Jason Natural Thin to Thick conditioner mixed with some Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose conditioner, loved it.


 
Thanks, Aggie!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Thanks, Aggie!


You're welcomed honey.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 26, 2008)

So I'm trying to determine whether this is a good idea or not.  So I don't know if you guy's remember this thread?
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228123&highlight=shampoo

I was going to do this and use this as a poo instead of actual poo, but then I saw that she suggested doing the same thing with poo. So, if I added shikakai to poo(Con Green Label), would this be too drying to use once or twice a week?

TIA


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 26, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> So I'm trying to determine whether this is a good idea or not. So I don't know if you guy's remember this thread?
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228123&highlight=shampoo
> 
> I was going to do this and use this as a poo instead of actual poo, but then I saw that she suggested doing the same thing with poo. So, if I added shikakai to poo(Con Green Label), would this be too drying to use once or twice a week?
> ...


 
Bump! Did you ever try this?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> So I'm trying to determine whether this is a good idea or not. So I don't know if you guy's remember this thread?
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228123&highlight=shampoo
> 
> I was going to do this and use this as a poo instead of actual poo, but then I saw that she suggested doing the same thing with poo. So, if I added shikakai to poo(Con Green Label), would this be too drying to use once or twice a week?
> ...


Okay I see, this is a sulfate-free poo you're using, so this should be fine. If it was a sulfate-rich poo, then I would say don't do it.


----------



## LyndseyJK (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a couple of questions:

1)Do the ayurveda powders straighten/loosen your curl pattern? I have curly hair(i think its 3B). I dont want to lose my curls.

2) Do the ayurveda powders color your hair? My hair is dark brown/black with honey blonde (i i think) streaks. I like my streaks and dont want to lose the color. Should I not go ayurveda? Are there powders i can use or powders i should stay away from??

3) Other than my weekly DC and moisturizing and sealing I want to do all my hair stuff in the morning. So I dont think the paste or hair rinse methods will be good for me. I am interested in adding the powders to my conditioner and co-washing with it. For people who are doing this, what is your regimen? Do you just cowash with the powder/conditioner mixture, rinse, then add another leave-in condition?? How much of the powder are you adding to the conditioner? And how often are you co-washing with the powder/conditioner mixture?

4) Is anyone using 2 methods such as Ayurveda and MegaTek?

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2008)

I bought a few boxes of Tulsi powder earlier this year but I haven't used them. Is anyone using Tulsi for their hair?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I bought a few boxes of Tulsi powder earlier this year but I haven't used them. Is anyone using Tulsi for their hair?


 
I use it because I bought some while it was on sale on fnwl.com and I don't care for it too much so I just try to mix it in with my other powders to use it up. It just didn't feel like it did anything for my hair, additionally, it had so many big herbal pieces all through it that was crazy to wash out. I will not be re-purchasing it.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I use it because I bought some while it was on sale on fnwl.com and I don't care for it too much so I just try to mix it in with my other powders to use it up. It just didn't feel like it did anything for my hair, additionally, it had so many big herbal pieces all through it that was crazy to wash out. I will not be re-purchasing it.


 
Hmm. I'll try it as a facial mask and see how it works.Thanks.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 28, 2008)

I just read through all 39 pages of this thread...whoo! 

I have a question on the Kalpi Tone powder, for those who are using it. I think this would be the best way for me to get started, rather than trying to mix everything. I was thinking of using the tea method, instead of the paste. Then I went to this page: http://www.mehndiskinart.com/Kalpi_Tone_Powder.htm - they are stating it has to be used as a paste. 

Is anyone using this powder with the tea method? If so, are you seeing results?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 28, 2008)

Friendly bump for the night crew...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I just read through all 39 pages of this thread...whoo!
> 
> I have a question on the Kalpi Tone powder, for those who are using it. I think this would be the best way for me to get started, rather than trying to mix everything. I was thinking of using the tea method, instead of the paste. Then I went to this page: http://www.mehndiskinart.com/Kalpi_Tone_Powder.htm - they are stating it has to be used as a paste.
> 
> Is anyone using this powder with the tea method? If so, are you seeing results?


 
I use all my ayurveda powders except henna as paste and teas, including my kalpi tone powder, depending on my mood. Both methods works great.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I use all my ayurveda powders except henna as paste and teas, including my kalpi tone powder, depending on my mood. Both methods works great.


Thanks, Aggie! Your hair is gorgeous, by the way!

I guess I may have to try it both ways. When do you use the kalpi tone vs. using your other powders?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Thanks, Aggie! Your hair is gorgeous, by the way!
> 
> I guess I may have to try it both ways. When do you use the kalpi tone vs. using your other powders?


 
I bought the kalpi tone AFTER I had bought all my other powders and so I alternate them. I do like using the kalpi tone mixed in with my henna sometimes and as a co-wash now also. I switch and mix it up a bit. There is no real set schedule. I treat my hair with them based on what I feel it needs at the time really. The kalpi tone though has everything in it but I when I use it I would additonal moisturizing powders like Bhringraj or my hibiscus petal powder for added moisture.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I bought the kalpi tone AFTER I had bought all my other powders and so I alternate them. I do like using the kalpi tone mixed in with my henna sometimes and as a co-wash now also. I switch and mix it up a bit. There is no real set schedule. I treat my hair with them based on what I feel it needs at the time really. *The kalpi tone though has everything in it but I when I use it I would additonal moisturizing powders like Bhringraj or my hibiscus petal powder for added moisture*.


Thanks for the heads up! 
I'll have to make some purchases when I have some extra cash.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> I'll have to make some purchases when I have some extra cash.


 
You're quite welcomed Cassandra1975.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2009)

for Amazing!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow that kelpi Tone stuff has like everything in it


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Wow that kelpi Tone stuff has like everything in it


 , it's a complete blend of quite a few powders and that's why I bought a whole case of it.


----------



## Noir (Jan 4, 2009)

I love the kalpi tone it is great to have on hand for when I want to alternate or if I run out of my other powders that I like to mix up. 

Platinum I don't use Tulsi (basil) in my teas/paste but I use it in a vedic scalp cleansing oil I made. It has antimicrobial properties so it helps to keep the scalp clean. Basil is also used to promote hair growth.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> , it's a complete blend of quite a few powders and that's why I bought a whole case of it.


 

Dang! A whole case....hmmm, how long does that last?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Dang! A whole case....hmmm, how long does that last?


 
Hmmm, with consistent use, probably year but I have not been using it that way as I have a ton of other powders too. Have you seen my products album in my fotki? It's crazy how much hair stuff I have.


----------



## 4mia (Jan 4, 2009)

aggie how  do you  use  your kapi  tone?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

4mia said:


> aggie how do you use your kapi tone?


 
The same way I use my ayurveda co-wash and I also put it in my henna mix now since I ran out of amla powder. I do need to order some more right now. It's like any of the other powders in that it can be used as a paste or as a tea rinse. I've only used it as a paste though mixed with amla, shikakai, or brahmi oil and warm to hot distilled water.


----------



## 4mia (Jan 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> The same way I use my ayurveda co-wash and I also put it in my henna mix now since I ran out of amla powder. I do need to order some more right now. It's like any of the other powders in that it can be used as a paste or as a tea rinse. I've only used it as a paste though.


 

makes sense, thanks


----------



## infojunkie (Jan 5, 2009)

I finally did it!!!  Some of these regimens are just a bit much for me but I have been dying to use the shikakai and amla powders I had on hand. I kept it real simple and now I can't keep my hand out of my head. 

On Thursday night, I prepoo'd with amla gold, coconut and peanut oils.

On Friday, I took 1 tbsp of shikakai and 2 tbsps of amla and mixed with 8 oz. of hot water. Stirred 'til dissolved and poured in a bottle with a spout (like a sports water bottle). I put a plastic cap on and got lost in the Twilight series for about 3 hours. Had to run to family's for gumbo so I jumped in the shower with some VO5 Moisture Milk Conditioner and rinsed for about 10 minutes. I got out and towel dried, then put coconut oil and ORS replenishing on my hair and detangled. Pulled back into ponytail to dry.

Got lazy and just slapped a wig on Saturday. Took the band off Saturday night before putting my satin cap on.

On Sunday, spritzed with Silk Elements Heat Protectant and flat ironed. 

Voila!!!!

Yummy silky hair! My hair feels so silky and strong. I just cannot keep my hands out of my hair. I'm probably going to put my hair back up in a clip tomorrow because I don't need to play in my hair all day long but my goodness, I'm loving this right now.

And it was soooo simple. I am just kicking myself right now for having waiting this long to try this.  I may never use shampoo again. The only thing I may do differently is cut back on the water so I won't be so messy to apply. Other than that, I am in love.

Jamarra, thank you and all of the other ladies that contribute to the ayurvedic threads on a regular. You've truly been and inspiration to me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2009)

infojunkie said:


> I finally did it!!!  Some of these regimens are just a bit much for me but I have been dying to use the shikakai and amla powders I had on hand. I kept it real simple and now I can't keep my hand out of my head.
> 
> On Thursday night, I prepoo'd with amla gold, coconut and peanut oils.
> 
> ...


 

Congrats!!! Welcome to the wonderful world of Ayurveda!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2009)

4mia said:


> makes sense, thanks


You're welcomed 4mia.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2009)

Aggie, I'm lovin the Fenugreek!!!  I have been mixing it along with the Nettle, Horsetail in my DC & cowashes, my hair feels so strong & moist. I can totally relate when someone says they can't keep their hand out of their hairYesterday after I did my treatment & let my hair airdry, it was soft as kitten & I hadn't even oiled it yet!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie, I'm lovin the Fenugreek!!! I have been mixing it along with the Nettle, Horsetail in my DC & cowashes, my hair feels so strong & moist. I can totally relate when someone says they can keep their hand out of their hairYesterday after I did my treatment & let my hair airdry, it was soft as kitten & I hadn't even oiled it yet!!!!


 
I have co-washed with that as well and I must admit, it really makes my hair uber soft too. I'm glad you like it. I'm in braids now so you know it's on when I take these down right?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2009)

How many weeks post can  you Henna/Indigo before it gets to hard to rinse?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> How many weeks post can you Henna/Indigo before it gets to hard to rinse?


I have trouble at about 6 weeks post relaxer. I hate hendigo'ing my hair after this time. It is rough on my already relaxed hair at the demarcation line!!! I know better now so never again.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have trouble at about 6 weeks post relaxer. I hate hendigo'ing my hair after this time. It is rough on my already relaxed hair at the demarcation line!!! I know better now so never again.


 

Ok, that's kinda what I was thinking..... I'm almost 5wks. post so I'll do it on my next day off, hmmmm maybe tommorrow. I better not wait to long.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok, that's kinda what I was thinking..... I'm almost 5wks. post so I'll do it on my next day off, hmmmm maybe tommorrow. I better not wait to long.


 
Yes that's good, you don't want to wait too long. Your hair might get a little upset with you. Good luck with it honey.


----------



## GirlTalk (Jan 7, 2009)

I am pre-pooing with Amla Plus oil, Shikakai oil, raw shea, coconut oil, Bhringraj oil & Bhringraj conditioner. I will use my first tea rinse tomorrow with Amla, Brahmi, (very little)Shikakai & Kapoor Kachli...forgive the spelling! Can't wait to see the turnout! I'll finally post some pics (I just joined the forum)


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 7, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> I am pre-pooing with Amla Plus oil, Shikakai oil, raw shea, coconut oil, Bhringraj oil & Bhringraj conditioner. I will use my first tea rinse tomorrow with Amla, Brahmi, (very little)Shikakai & Kapoor Kachli...forgive the spelling! Can't wait to see the turnout! I'll finally post some pics (I just joined the forum)


 

Welcome!!! I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## GirlTalk (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, flowinlocks. My goal is WL too. Let's keep each other posted about great methods like ayurveda to get there!
Happy Growing


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 7, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> Thanks, flowinlocks. My goal is WL too. Let's keep each other posted about great methods like ayurveda to get there!
> Happy Growing


 

With Ayurveda I have no doubt we will get there!!!


----------



## GirlTalk (Jan 7, 2009)

I would like to reach WL by July 2010 @ the latest, how about you?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 7, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> I would like to reach WL by July 2010 @ the latest, how about you?


 


Sigh.........that's pushing it a bit on my end. I'm hoping July 2011. What length are you starting at???


----------



## GirlTalk (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't fall into 1 category. I guess I am SL, but my hair is not all 1 length. I have been puting ayurvedic oils on every day for the last since Saturday. My hair is better than it has been in my life, I think we'll get good progress in a timely fashion. These ladies on the forum are growing hair like crazy. I see you are in MI also, where do you get your oils & powders?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 8, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> I don't fall into 1 category. I guess I am SL, but my hair is not all 1 length. I have been puting ayurvedic oils on every day for the last since Saturday. My hair is better than it has been in my life, I think we'll get good progress in a timely fashion. These ladies on the forum are growing hair like crazy. I see you are in MI also, *where* *do* *you* *get* *your* *oils* & *powders*?


 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=287149


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> *I would like to reach WL by July 2010 @ the latest,* how about you?


 


GirlTalk said:


> I don't fall into 1 category.* I guess I am SL*, but my hair is not all 1 length. I have been puting ayurvedic oils on every day for the last since Saturday. My hair is better than it has been in my life, I think we'll get good progress in a timely fashion. These ladies on the forum are growing hair like crazy. I see you are in MI also, where do you get your oils & powders?


 
Wow, either you are extremely optimistic, or you are short in stature, or your hair grows extremely fast and you never trim, either way, keep up the optimism, it will help you reach your goal or close to it pretty quickly. I wish I could be this optimistic.


----------



## hurricane (Jan 8, 2009)

I got my relaxer on yesterday and my beautician made the comment on how fast my hair has grown. In Oct. of 2007 my hair was tapered in the back and had grown to where you see the picture before ayurveda. As soon as I can figure out how to down load and post a picture again I will show the after ayurveda shot which I started in August of 2008.

Also before my relaxer, I oiled my new growth with coconut oil and olive oil mixed together. It was a perfect combo. My new growth was very soft and managable.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the way alma oil make my scalp tingle the moment I pour it on. I also mixed it in with my mega-tek. I'm reaching bsl this year darnit.


----------



## shortyluv (Jan 8, 2009)

i dont know if this question was ever answered, but are these products safe while pregnant?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 8, 2009)

shortyluv said:


> i dont know if this question was ever answered, but are these products safe while pregnant?


 

I'm not sure, but I wouldn't take chance without researching first. As you know they are herbs & could run the chance of having some side effects. I would probably Google whatever products I was using, and ask my Dr.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 8, 2009)

Is parachute coconut oil only extra virgin coconut oil? I wish I wasn't addicted to coconuts.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Is parachute coconut oil only extra virgin coconut oil? I wish I wasn't addicted to coconuts.


 
I have some refined parachute coconut oil and it has no scent whatsoever and I am not crazy about it so I will not be repurchasing it. I will use it up in my fenugreek tea rinse I think and then that would be it for that oil. I will use my unrefined coconut oil when I'm all done with it for my ayurveda mixes.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay ladies: How are yall using Nyle Herbal Hair Oil and Jasmine Oil? I may mix the herbal oil with amla as a pre-poo and mix jasmine oil with my beloved vatika coconut oil as my styling aid.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 10, 2009)

The jasmine must smell really amazing! It sounds like you mixed the oils nicely.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 15, 2009)

I purchased Navratna oil today, is anyone using this? If so what were your results. I found an old thread where people said it tingled so much it kept them up at night, but it's suppose to be good for relaxation & sleep . Also the smell is horrid.


----------



## Anna9764 (Jan 16, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I purchased Navratna oil today, is anyone using this? If so what were your results. I found an old thread where people said it tingled so much it kept them up at night, but it's suppose to be good for relaxation & sleep . Also the smell is horrid.


 I have a bottle, yes it does tingle. However I use a variety of Ayurvedic oils, mostly Alma, Vatika. I probably wouldn't purchase this one again, can't say I like the smell that much. Going to finish the bottle though. If you see Sesa oil try it, it's ayurvedic and has a variety of oil including bhringraj to name a few. I bought mine in Ann Arbor not sure when i'll get back there to get more. I 'll get a few bottles at a time usually. Take care Anna


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 16, 2009)

Anna9764 said:


> I have a bottle, yes it does tingle. However I use a variety of Ayurvedic oils, mostly Alma, Vatika. I probably wouldn't purchase this one again, can't say I like the smell that much. Going to finish the bottle though. If you see Sesa oil try it, it's ayurvedic and has a variety of oil including bhringraj to name a few. I bought mine in Ann Arbor not sure when i'll get back there to get more. I 'll get a few bottles at a time usually. Take care Anna


 


How did you use it? I'm afraid to use it in the day , the smell is so strong. Did you notice any growth from it?


----------



## Faith (Jan 16, 2009)

Anybody doing this regimen while in braids.  I'm going back into braids today (I'm to hooked on them to let them go for long  )  I want to keep up with the powders.  Could I use pantyhose and filter it very well and keep going while in braids??


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 16, 2009)

I use the loose tea bags to make my tea rinses so I don't have to worry about the particles. I also shampoo in braids, so I think this method could work for use in braids.

Ladies who make your own oil from powders, what is your oil to powder ratio? For example, if I have 16 oz of oil, how much of the powders should I use?

Thanks


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about braids so I guess I'll have to switch from the cowash to teas.


----------



## Faith (Jan 16, 2009)

DaRealist said:


> I use the loose tea bags to make my tea rinses so I don't have to worry about the particles. I also shampoo in braids, so I think this method could work for use in braids.



Thanks!  What do you mean by loose tea bags?


----------



## guudhair (Jan 16, 2009)

Faith said:


> Thanks! What do you mean by loose tea bags?


 
This is the kind I use http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/package/product.asp?product_id=teabaglg


----------



## LadyD (Jan 16, 2009)

I use those also.  They make things so easy.  I do my bags ahead of time and the night before I need it I pop it in hot water and the next day my tea is ready to use.  How do you seal yours?  I use an old flat iron to seal.


----------



## nativequeen (Jan 17, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## trj1922 (Jan 17, 2009)

Possibly silly question alert!

Is anyone currently wearing sew-ins as a protective style along with their Ayurvedic regimen?  I got my first sew-in recently and I am interested in seeing how folks are caring for their two sets of hair Ayurvedically.  (I imagine that for this Indian woman's hair sewn upside my head, it's just like going home. )  

I'm still trying to get the hang of caring for my natural hair well so that it actually does not become damaged by the weave and defeat the purpose.  If folks wouldn't mind posting reggies, that would be most helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 17, 2009)

I gotta restock up on goodies this afternoon. I just hate that I have to drive an hour to do it. Oh well


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 17, 2009)

TRJ - You could probably use the Ayurvedic oils while in your weave.  Mahabhringraj and Bhringraj are excellent for growth.  Hope that helps.

Meanwhile, this is what I did yesterday.  

At 6:00 am, I mixed my amla and shikakai powders in hot water.  More amla than shikakai.  I don't have any specific measurements...just a good eye. I added extra virgin coconut oil and a cheapie conditioner, Suave Humecto.  I added everything in my blender and blended.  The result was it looked like a chocolate cake mix.  My son saw the mixture and said..."oooooh...can I have some?"

 I filled up two conditioner bottles, so this should last me for a month or so.  My hair was already soaked in the Shikakai and Amla oils so I was set to go.  I wet my hair a little and added the mixture.  Put on a plastic baggie and let it sit for 45 minutes. I had no problems rinsing as there were still some grains left, but not a lot.  That is it.  No extra deep conditioning, nada.

It left my hair feeling stronger and I didn't lose a lot of hair.  I applied the amla and shikakai oils to my hair and braided it up, letting it air dry.

That's it.  Hair smells wonderful!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 17, 2009)

talata said:


> Anyone tried *Godrej Nupur Natural Mehendi Henna? *Just found it online and it looks interesting.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone here has tried it yet and how your hair came out.
> 
> ...


Are you still liking this brand, I have some and I am thinking of using it...


----------



## Noir (Jan 17, 2009)

guudhair said:


> This is the kind I use http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/package/product.asp?product_id=teabaglg


I use these they are soooo  convenient!

Oh and for anybody mixing their powders with aqueous products (conditioners for eg.) be careful. I wouldn't make more than a few days worth.. you don't wanna grow any nasties in there.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 17, 2009)

I bought some fresh methi today. I'm going to make an extract with it. Oh and cook with some too


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 18, 2009)

Questions: are these products good for growth or strength? 
Is the goal to get the oils & teas on the scalp or hair?
Can you post site of where to purchase online?


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

What does it mean to do oil rinses?
what are teas? 
TIA


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 18, 2009)

amazing said:


> What does it mean to do oil rinses?
> what are teas?
> TIA


 

Hey I do not know much but I do know Ayurveda comes in 
oils, powder and soap bars. If that helps!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=287149&highlight=


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 19, 2009)

flowinlocks, did you post up about that oil you were using? I am trying to find the post. But what were the ingredients in that oil?


----------



## Faith (Jan 23, 2009)

I asked this in another thread but I'll ask it here as well. I have a quick question. Has anybody created a brahmi/amla spray? I'm thinking of boiling some water adding those 2 powders, straining the grit out then using it as a daily spray? Would that work or bad idea?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> flowinlocks, did you post up about that oil you were using? I am trying to find the post. But what were the ingredients in that oil?


 


I have one with Shikakai, Neem, & Amla. And one with Bhrami, Bhringhaj, Amla, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Nettle.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2009)

Faith said:


> I asked this in another thread but I'll ask it here as well. I have a quick question. Has anybody created a brahmi/amla spray? I'm thinking of boiling some water adding those 2 powders, straining the grit out then using it as a daily spray? Would that work or bad idea?


 


I don't see why it wouldn't, you might want to add a little EO to help preserve it. Maybe a little Glycerin for extra moisture???


----------



## Faith (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks!  I added vatika, coconut and two essential oils...rosemary and cedarwood


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks flowinlocks. I am going to take these herbs down because I am taking notes on how to make our hair oil. I really want to make 2 new hair oils but with the best herbal oils and nice natural scents as well. Coconut will be one of the bases, but not sure for the second one.... I'd love any feedback on this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2009)

For those that use the powders, do you think that a flour sifter would be good to get all the twigs and stuff out?

Flour Sifter looks like this:


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 26, 2009)

I think a sifter like that might work pretty well but not good enough, at least not for me. Just because I'm personally a bit picky, and I like my powders to be sifted through a fine mesh cloth. But it's messy work. Like if it were me, this might work better (and this is the body artist trick when making henna paste): use a fine nylon stocking inside a wide mouthed cup, and put all that paste into that nylon stocking (a cheap one) and then push and pull the stocking down until all the paste comes through the tiny little holes of the stocking (just make sure you are pushing it back into either a carrot bag or zippy bag or even a large wide bowl should work), and you will truly see just how much STUFF is in the powders. 

I do this all the time with my henna paste for body art. If there is a lot of twigs and fibers in the powder, then you might lose a lot of product and it might be tough to push it out as well. (through the stocking that is).


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 26, 2009)

Faith said:


> Thanks! What do you mean by loose tea bags?


 I purchased bags that are used to put loose tea in. Sorry for the confusion. It's like the first item on this link: http://www.herbkits.com/brewingtools.htm

I found mine in Target.


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 26, 2009)

Noir said:


> I use these they are soooo convenient!
> 
> Oh and for anybody mixing their powders with aqueous products (conditioners for eg.) be careful. I wouldn't make more than a few days worth.. you don't wanna grow any nasties in there.


 Darn, really? How would I know if it's bad?

I was thinking that it should be able to last as long as the conditioner itself would since there are typically some additives to the conditioner. I have a jumbo bottle of HUmecto that I added shikakai powder to a while back. I actually had two bottles, but just finished one. Do you think there is a way to make a larger batch?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

DaRealist said:


> Darn, really? How would I know if it's bad?
> 
> I was thinking that it should be able to last as long as the conditioner itself would since there are typically some additives to the conditioner. I have a jumbo bottle of HUmecto that I added shikakai powder to a while back. I actually had two bottles, but just finished one. Do you think there is a way to make a larger batch?


 
I dunno, maybe add some preservative type essential oil to it. That might work. I saw them on www.fromnaturewithlove.com.


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Aggie.

I am pretty sure I added Vitamin-E as a preservative when I first made it. I just want to make sure I don't do harm instead of good.
I would hate to waste all that condish, but better safe than sorry. Plus, it's the cheapy Suave, so I should be alright.
I think I will just make small batches; enough for just one daily use.

Thanks again.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

DaRealist said:


> Thanks, Aggie.
> 
> I am pretty sure I added Vitamin-E as a preservative when I first made it. I just want to make sure I don't do harm instead of good.
> I would hate to waste all that condish, but better safe than sorry. Plus, it's the cheapy Suave, so I should be alright.
> ...


You're welcomed DaRealist.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 26, 2009)

I've seen those exact same tea bags because when I was pregnant I was drinking a nauseum type of tea for my morning sickness. It was a bunch of loose herbs and I used those same tea bags for brewing it. I would say try to find those same tea bags at your local health food store or organic market as I am sure they must have them. I bought mine in Montreal.

But anywhere that deals with loose herbal teas would know or sell them.


----------



## Prose Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

Is this ayurvedic? 
http://www.amazon.com/HIBISCUS-POWDER-18-oz-jar/dp/B000RHVGHW/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=gourmet-food&qid=1233023498&sr=8-2

Seems too good to be true.


----------



## Prose Princess (Jan 26, 2009)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Faith (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been using a nylon to filter out the grit and I prefer it to aany other method.  It gets it all out.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

Faith said:


> I've been using a nylon to filter out the grit and I prefer it to aany other method. It gets it all out.


 
I use the same thing with great success.


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 27, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> Is this ayurvedic?
> http://www.amazon.com/HIBISCUS-POWD...?ie=UTF8&s=gourmet-food&qid=1233023498&sr=8-2
> 
> Seems too good to be true.


 Somewhere in this thread someone mentioned adding hisbiscus powder to their blends. I think it was this thread. erplexed Either way, I recently purchased some from a site that sells Ayurvedic powders and oils and it looks just like what you posted.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> Is this ayurvedic?
> http://www.amazon.com/HIBISCUS-POWD...?ie=UTF8&s=gourmet-food&qid=1233023498&sr=8-2
> 
> Seems too good to be true.


I have hibiscus petal powder that I bought from www.fromnaturewithlove.com and it looks just like this powder here but I think this one is cheaper. I may buy it because the last time I checked, they were out of stock at fnwl.com.


----------



## Prose Princess (Jan 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have hibiscus petal powder that I bought from www.fromnaturewithlove.com and it looks just like this powder here but I think this one is cheaper. I may buy it because the last time I checked, they were out of stock at fnwl.com.



They have it in stock here, I just bought some last night 
http://ruchita.mybisi.com/category/Hair-Products_83255_Page1.html
I will probably order the one from amazon anyway, where I come from you just don't pass up a deal like that, even if it IS redundant!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> They have it in stock here, I just bought some last night
> http://ruchita.mybisi.com/category/Hair-Products_83255_Page1.html
> I will probably order the one from amazon anyway, where I come from you just don't pass up a deal like that, even if it IS redundant!


Thanks so much for the link PP.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 3, 2009)

Subscribing.....


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 3, 2009)

TCT said:


> I KNOW IM ALL LATE BUT DOES EVERYONE ELSES AMLA OIL HAVE THE TOP INGREDIENT LISTED AS MINERAL OIL? I DIDNT PAY ATENTION TO THAT IN THE STORE BUT WHEN I GOT HOME  AND LOOKED I SAID THIS CANT B IT!
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE THE WRONG THING PLEASE?



Yup, mineral oil is the reason I've not bought any of these oils except for vatika. Thank God for the recipes and info here, now I'll be able to make my own.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 3, 2009)

It's true that MOST of the ayurvedic herbal hair oils on the market right now contain as their first ingredient as mineral oil and the percentage of actual herbal extracts in them is very low. or THEY DON'T even list the ingredients and leave you wondering.

Natural oils are better.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

I avoid mineral oils in almost all my hair products but when it comes to my ayurveda oils, I don't really care however, I was able to find some really great oils at www.garrysun.com. They don't have mineral oil listed in the ingredients list and they don't smell bad either. I usually speak to a lady named Karen when I call in my orders. I don't always use the site to order because I often have a ton of questions.

Edited to add: I bought a 16oz bottle each of amla, brahmi, and bhringraj oil from them and I love them all.


----------



## starfish (Feb 4, 2009)

I just started using ayurvedic products again and I love it!  I got my products from a store in Berkeley and the lady gave me an oil called Eclipta-Raj. I googled it and apparently there's a patent pending for some hair growth product with this oil in it.

I have that and  Bring-raj oil that I used on my scalp last week. The next day I used a Brahmi, Amla, Hibisbus and Chamomile mixture and then conditioned with HSR Aubrey Organics conditioner.  Wow! I'm BSL and will be MBL before the end of the year.

I just got some shikaki and aritha powders that I'll try this week.

I don't want to use too much amla and/or hibiscus as I'm trying not to darken my hair but get it back to it's normal light red color after doing way too many dye-released henna treatments two years ago (didn't realize the dye was permanent! d'oh!) and darker rinses to cover my grays.

QUESTION: after reading this thread I should stop using the powders a week before and after my relaxer....correct?


----------



## kjeneen (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm thrilled that this is working for so many others because my hair feels like a rat's nest after my first treatment.  I really do not think that I'll be trying this again as my hair is dry, wiry, and overall shedding with breakage.  I am soooo mad, especially since I still have 2 unopened boxes of the powders and oils for days left.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2009)

kjeneen said:


> I'm thrilled that this is working for so many others because my hair feels like a rat's nest after my first treatment. I really do not think that I'll be trying this again as my hair is dry, wiry, and overall shedding with breakage. I am soooo mad, especially since I still have 2 unopened boxes of the powders and oils for days left.


 
Don't give up yet! Have you tried mixing your powders with a moisturizing condish? That's the way I use my powders.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

kjeneen said:


> I'm thrilled that this is working for so many others because my hair feels like a rat's nest after my first treatment. I really do not think that I'll be trying this again as my hair is dry, wiry, and overall shedding with breakage. I am soooo mad, especially since I still have 2 unopened boxes of the powders and oils for days left.


 
Have you tried deep conditioning overnight after the henna treatment? Try using a very moisturizing conditioner like Aubrey Organics White camellia conditioner - it doesn't have proteins in it so it's perfect for softneing hair after a henna treatment.


----------



## hurricane (Feb 4, 2009)

kjeneen said:


> I'm thrilled that this is working for so many others because my hair feels like a rat's nest after my first treatment. I really do not think that I'll be trying this again as my hair is dry, wiry, and overall shedding with breakage. I am soooo mad, especially since I still have 2 unopened boxes of the powders and oils for days left.


 ____________________________________________________________

Just tweek it a bit. I made my hair hard and my beautician asked me what did you put in your hair. I told her Cantu shea butter. I used the paste on my scalp and hair and co-washed without deep conditioning.  I knew better but I was ready to get through. You can't rush beauty. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Feb 4, 2009)

FYI.... I just bought some powders from Ruchita Ayurveda at ruchita.mybisi.com, and they said LHCF can get a 15% discount with this code, LHCF15....


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey I want to jump on the Ayurveda bandwagon. I've already ordered some henna, but I also want to know which other Ayurveda powders/oils aid in increasing hair thickness and growth? Thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Hey I want to jump on the Ayurveda bandwagon. I've already ordered some henna, but I also want to know which other Ayurveda powders/oils aid in increasing hair thickness and growth? Thanks!


 
Almost all of them. Check a couple of sites that info on each of them at www.mehndiskinart.com, www.hennaforhair.com, www.fromnaturewithlove.com, http://ruchita.mybisi.com/, www.hennasooq.com all have some info on the powders and some oils as well.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Hey I want to jump on the Ayurveda bandwagon. I've already ordered some henna, but I also want to know which other Ayurveda powders/oils aid in increasing hair thickness and growth? Thanks!


 
Brahmi, Maka, and Amla powders


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Brahmi, *Maka*, and Amla powders



You mean maca root powder right? The dible superfood stuff? Just lernt today from Candy's fotki that it's ayurvedic as well - I love natural products - so multi-faceted!

Truth be told though - it's so dear, I'm reluctant to use it on hair


----------



## Urban (Feb 6, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> You mean maca root powder right? The dible superfood stuff? Just lernt today from Candy's fotki that it's ayurvedic as well - I love natural products - so multi-faceted!
> 
> Truth be told though - it's so dear, I'm reluctant to use it on hair



I think she means Maka as in Bhringraj.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2009)

The only powders that I use so far that I don't like are aritha - it dries out my hair too much and tulsi - too much herbal pieces in it and it leaves my hair kinda dry too. I love love love bhringraj, brahmi, shikakai, amla, kalpi tone, and hibiscus petal powders so far.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2009)

Urban said:


> I think she means Maka as in Bhringraj.


 
Yes, thank you.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't like Aritha either Too drying, I wonder can I use it to wash 
clothes......


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> The only powders that I use so far that I don't like are aritha - it dries out my hair too much and tulsi - too much herbal pieces in it and it leaves my hair kinda dry too. I love love love bhringraj, brahmi, shikakai, amla, kalpi tone, and hibiscus petal powders so far.



Hey Aggie, I just bought some hibiscus powder.  How do you use yours?


----------



## prettykinks (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to join the Ayurvedic club! I have been wanting to do this for a while but I was so confused. I read a bit and decided to take it slow and add on as I learn more. Last week I bought Amla oil, Shikakai powder, and Vatika oil from a local indian grocery store. What I have done so far is pre poo with the Amla oil and some coconut oil I had already and did a scalp massage, then let it sit for about 2 hours. In a bowl I mixed some Shikakai powder and some conditioner and then I got in the shower and rinsed a lil bit then I used the mixture like I would a shampoo but I let it sit for a few mins then rinsed. After I got out I put the Amla and Vatika oil on my hair and put in plaits to air dry. My hair was so soft and it smelled so good from the Vatika oil, it smelled like coconuts!


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 7, 2009)

Urban said:


> I think she means Maka as in Bhringraj.



Thank you Urban. Must find some of this as I don't have it.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 7, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I don't like Aritha either Too drying, I wonder can I use it to wash
> clothes......



Yes you can! I've been usung soapnuts for laundry for 3 years now and I love them. I only discovered last year that aritha is the same thing . Always put them in a muslin bag though. Alternatively, as aritha is in powder form, and I don't know if it'll stay in a bag, why not make a concoction for your skin? Perhaps a face/body mask, just to use it up?


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there a thread on making the paste with conditioner and powders, and which one is better the tea rinse or the paste????? I just started, but my paste is ok, but I might have too much powder.....


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Is there a thread on making the paste with conditioner and powders, and which one is better the tea rinse or the paste????? I just started, but my paste is ok, but I might have too much powder.....


 
LongHairDontCare (DenverGirl) has a great post about this:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228123

I don't make the a huge container of this anymore. I just make enough for one cowash. The consistency is creamy so if yours has a little too much powder, try adding more condish. Hope this helps.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> Hey Aggie, I just bought some hibiscus powder. How do you use yours?


 
JBH, hibiscus petal powder is a moisturizing powder and I tend to use it more often in my henna mixes to counteract it's drying effects along with bhringraj which is also a moizturizing powder. I did add some to my cowash this morning too and it's still on my head right now. I make mine similar to Denvergirl (aka longhairdontcare) all mixed up with cheapie conditioners, oils and distilled water. I need to wash this out right now, my 30 minutes are up.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Yes you can! I've been usung soapnuts for laundry for 3 years now and I love them. I only discovered last year that aritha is the same thing . Always put them in a muslin bag though. Alternatively, as aritha is in powder form, and I don't know if it'll stay in a bag, *why not make a concoction for your skin?* *Perhaps a face/body mask, just to use it up*?


 
Ah Ha, I was just thinking this Jaxhair. I think I will use it the way I use baking soda on my face as a scrub:scratchch. I mean it is clarifying and so it should take out some of the oils out of my VERY oily skin. I'll do this today as a matter of fact but I'll only use a little of it and see what happens.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Is there a thread on making the paste with conditioner and powders, and which one is better the tea rinse or the paste????? I just started, but my paste is ok, but I might have too much powder.....


 


Platinum said:


> LongHairDontCare (DenverGirl) has a great post about this:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228123
> 
> I don't make the a huge container of this anymore. I just make enough for one cowash. The consistency is creamy so if yours has a little too much powder, try adding more condish. Hope this helps.


 
, I have this mixture on my hair right now as a cowash paste. I don't care for the rinses too much but I might start doing them soon because the paste method is a bit time consuming for me.


----------



## ycj (Feb 7, 2009)

JamericanGurl said:


> Anyone ever try these products?
> 
> http://www.auromere.com/ayurvedic_shampoo.html


 
Glad you posted this!  I will be ordering these products next month though!


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Jadore_tay (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok I need to know of some moisturizing powders? TIA


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Feb 11, 2009)

powders,,, they aren't so moisturizing...but the oils that you can look into for moisturization such as coconut oil etc....


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 11, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> Ok I need to know of some moisturizing powders? TIA


  Brahmi, Bhringraj, & Hibiscus especially when mixed with cond.


----------



## The Girl (Feb 11, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> Ok I need to know of some moisturizing powders? TIA



I thought amla was a mousturizing powder.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> Ok I need to know of some moisturizing powders? TIA


I find the bhringraj and hibiscus petal powders a bit moisturizing.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Feb 11, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> powders,,, they aren't so moisturizing...but the oils that you can look into for moisturization such as coconut oil etc....


 


flowinlocks said:


> Brahmi, Bhringraj, & Hibiscus especially when mixed with cond.


 


The Girl said:


> I thought amla was a mousturizing powder.


 


Aggie said:


> I find the bhringraj and hibiscus petal powders a bit moisturizing.


 thanks ladies!


----------



## divinempress (Feb 11, 2009)

subbing!!
my Amla power and oil should arrive any day now and I am *excited*

*this thread is da bomb*


----------



## Zeal (Feb 13, 2009)

LOOK WHAT I PURCHASED TODAY ???

I found a recipe for co - wash so I am going to make a co- wash.  I started to by Orange powder also for my face.  But I decided to just by neem Soap.







I will be mixing my powder with Conditioner.  Is it OK to use Shikakai every day mixed in coditioner?


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 14, 2009)

Wonderful stash there Zeal. There are ladies that do daily co-washes with shikakai and condish. Never tried it myself, but have a go, see how you like it. There's a thread somewhere, I'll see if I can find it and post you a link.....


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's a thread with links to using shikakai and condish Zeal. All the best!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=256245


----------



## Prose Princess (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone used straight Kalpi Tone with no added shikakai, aritha, neem, etc., and not experienced build-up?  I don't have any cleansing powders so I have still been using shampoo but I want to stop and just use my powders but I'm afraid I will get build-up.  Should I purchase some cleansing powders or will I be ok with just Kalpi Tone?  I have:
Kalpi Tone
Amla
Brahmi 
Hibiscus
Methi

TIA!


----------



## Prose Princess (Feb 16, 2009)

___Bumping!___


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 16, 2009)

Kalpi Tone users, can I use this to infuse into an oil? It's got all the stuff my hair likes in it.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> Has anyone used straight Kalpi Tone with no added shikakai, aritha, neem, etc., and not experienced build-up? I don't have any cleansing powders so I have still been using shampoo but I want to stop and just use my powders but I'm afraid I will get build-up. Should I purchase some cleansing powders or will I be ok with just Kalpi Tone? I have:
> Kalpi Tone
> Amla
> Brahmi
> ...


 
I have kalpi tone but haven't used it by itself as yet but I will try it when I take down my sew-in and after a relaxer though. I know that the aritha powder is a cleansing/clarifying powder and you can use it for buildup if you want. I don't use it on my hair anymore because it caused my hair to become extremely dry so I only use it as a scrub on my face. It keeps my oily skin in check and leaves my face very smooth so I'm glad I didn't have to chuck it afterall.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

RosesBlack said:


> Kalpi Tone users, can I use this to infuse into an oil? It's got all the stuff my hair likes in it.


 
You should be able to infuse any of the powders into oils I'd imagine. This should make a very interesting oil. Let us know how it turns out if you do try it, okay?


----------



## eyunka (Feb 17, 2009)

New to the Ayurveda world so please bear with me.

I have read some of the post here but can someone tell me if leaving the oils (castor oil and Dabur Amla oil)in you hair is a good idea.  I use them as a sealant but I have also noticed since doing this my scalp and daughter's head itch more.

Do the oils have to be washed out?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

eyunka said:


> New to the Ayurveda world so please bear with me.
> 
> I have read some of the post here but can someone tell me if leaving the oils (castor oil and Dabur Amla oil)in you hair is a good idea. I use them as a sealant but I have also noticed since doing this my scalp and daughter's head itch more.
> 
> Do the oils have to be washed out?


 
In my opinion, they are only meant to be left on the hair for a short period of time to overnight as pre-poos. My scalp[ does seem to itch a lot if I left oils on it for too long.


----------



## Faith (Feb 17, 2009)

Castor oil can be used daily.  I sometimes use it on my strands but definitely try and wash the Dabur Amla oil out.  If you find the castor oil too strong try mixing it with EVOO, jojoba oil or avocado oil.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 17, 2009)

I did my first ayurveda wash and my ends are soooo dry. My hair is soft up until my ends. I can't figure out what I did wrong. I used amla and maka to make a paste. Did the prepoo, did the 3 cowashs, DCed, put in leave ins, then air dried. It made my color alot richer, which is great. But my ends are sooo dry and rough. What to do?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 17, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> I did my first ayurveda wash and my ends are soooo dry. My hair is soft up until my ends. I can't figure out what I did wrong. I used amla and maka to make a paste. Did the prepoo, did the 3 cowashs, DCed, put in leave ins, then air dried. It made my color alot richer, which is great. But my ends are sooo dry and rough. What to do?


 

Sounds like you need some extra moisture on those ends, I usually soak my ends in  HS 14 in 1, or S curl before I do my protective style. I know a lot of ppl don't like Cantu Shea butter, but it leaves my hair sooo moist & soft. If I ever felt like my hair wasn't soft enough I would also apply my cheapie Suave cond. to the ends as a leave in. I have pretty much stopped using paste mixed with water altogether. I usually put a teaspoon each of whatever powders I want to use in a bowl & mix with cond. only, no water sometimes I add a little oil. This method has made it so much easier to rinse, not to mention my hair feels soft from roots to ends


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> In my opinion, they are only meant to be left on the hair for a short period of time to overnight as pre-poos. My scalp[ does seem to itch a lot if I left oils on it for too long.



Eeep, really? I made my own Amla and Brahmi oil, and I've been using it every other day or so without rinsing it out...Will that damage my scalp, or is it just an issue with itchiness?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 17, 2009)

migliorfabbra said:


> Eeep, really? I made my own Amla and Brahmi oil, and I've been using it every other day or so without rinsing it out...Will that damage my scalp, or is it just an issue with itchiness?


 

I have oils I have infused with Amla, Neem, & Shikakai. I also have one with Bhringraj, Bhrami, & Amla. I have use these for prepoos (which I rarely do now because my hair/scalp is always oiled.) & as a leave in, I have never had a problem with itching. I also oil my scalp nightly with either Vatika or Bhrami oil. I think it depends on the sensitivity of your scalp.


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You should be able to infuse any of the powders into oils I'd imagine. This should make a very interesting oil. Let us know how it turns out if you do try it, okay?



I absolutely will. I'm buying supplies now. I'm aiming to make a really awesome prepoo treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> I did my first ayurveda wash and my ends are soooo dry. My hair is soft up until my ends. I can't figure out what I did wrong. I used amla and maka to make a paste. Did the prepoo, did the 3 cowashs, DCed, put in leave ins, then air dried. It made my color alot richer, which is great. But my ends are sooo dry and rough. What to do?


Did you moisturize your hair after you airdried it? How long did you DC for? I often DC for at least an hour after using ayurveda products, and sometimes even longer.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2009)

migliorfabbra said:


> Eeep, really? I made my own Amla and Brahmi oil, and I've been using it every other day or so without rinsing it out...Will that damage my scalp, or is it just an issue with itchiness?


 
It's mostly an issue with itchiness. Oil is great on the hair but causes itchiness when left on the scalp too long....for me anyway.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2009)

RosesBlack said:


> I absolutely will. I'm buying supplies now. I'm aiming to make a really awesome prepoo treatment.


 
Please post up the recipe for pre-poo treatment for us, thanks.


----------



## shae101s (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi guys..I have question...Currently I have found the perfect moisturizing ayurvedic mix...but I am searching for a protein blend..What powders can I mix together to get a protein treatment (paste or conditioner) for my hair? Let me know. Thanks


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Did you moisturize your hair after you airdried it? How long did you DC for? I often DC for at least an hour after using ayurveda products, and sometimes even longer.



I moisturized after I air dried and I DCed for 30 min with heat. My ends are finally soft and moisturized two days later. I moisturized three times a day for the past two days and finally sprayed my leave in on my hair. Finally some moisture. But I don't want to have to go through this everytime. Can using too much paste cause dryness?


----------



## greenwings23 (Feb 19, 2009)

I love the Amla, and Bhringraj powders which are great for hair loss, thin hairm and grey hair....rose petal powder. It is good to mix all 3 powders in plastic bowl with any conditioner and a little water for a pasty feelleave on for 20 min with heat cap DC////////


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> I moisturized after I air dried and I DCed for 30 min with heat. My ends are finally soft and moisturized two days later. I moisturized three times a day for the past two days and finally sprayed my leave in on my hair. Finally some moisture. But I don't want to have to go through this everytime. Can using too much paste cause dryness?


 
Well ayurveda powders are pretty drying so the main thing is to DC longer with a very moisturizing deep conditioner, add a water based leave in and moisturize properly immediately after air drying. I remember my first time using the powders that I had to baggy my whole head the night afterwards - I used a water-based moisturizer, sealed with oil and covered with a plastic cap and the following morning I had smooth soft hair. Hope this helps.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2009)

shae101s said:


> Hi guys..I have question...Currently I have found the perfect moisturizing ayurvedic mix...but I am searching for a protein blend..What powders can I mix together to get a protein treatment (paste or conditioner) for my hair? Let me know. Thanks


 
Most of the powders are used for strengthening the hair like amla, shikakai, brahmi, and kalpi tone so you won't have a problem putting a strengthening regimen together using the powders.


----------



## shae101s (Feb 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Most of the powders are used for strengthening the hair like amla, shikakai, brahmi, and kalpi tone so you won't have a problem putting a strengthening regimen together using the powders.




So if I mix my amla, shikakai and brami to conditoner..that is like the proten treatment? And then following with a nice moisture dc would be the moisture? Cool..so I was on the right track..thanks Aggie


----------



## infojunkie (Feb 19, 2009)

shae101s said:


> So if I mix my amla, shikakai and brami to conditoner..that is like the proten treatment? And then following with a nice moisture dc would be the moisture? Cool..so I was on the right track..thanks Aggie


 
Don't know if you use henna or cassia obtava (sp?) but they act like protein treatments as well. 

HTH


----------



## Prose Princess (Feb 19, 2009)

Woooowwww.  Now I see what everyone has been raving about!  I finally decided to give co-washing another try and I'm SO glad I did!  I did a paste with Kalpi Tone, Methi, and Hibiscus powder, let that sit on my dry hair for 20 minutes, did a quick rinse with a Kalpi Tone tea, then rinsed and ran Aussie Moist through my hair a few times, then continued with my regular routine and all I can say is wow.  My ends have never felt this hydrated before!  I ended up standing in the bathroom, touching my hair and thinking, "Ok....what can I put on this?"  It took me a good three or four minutes before I decided to put just a dime sized amount of my trusty ORS Lotion for my whole head and some Almond Oil.  But I'm pretty sure I could have gone without putting anything on it.  

I already ordered some shikakai powder last night to make a quick and easy co-wash with, so I will probably just end up using that in addition to my paste when my hair starts to feel like it has build-up on it, cuz my hair feels very clean and soft right now after rinsing with just regular conditioner.  I'm so happy!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well ayurveda powders are pretty drying so the main thing is to DC longer with a very moisturizing deep conditioner, add a water based leave in and moisturize properly immediately after air drying. I remember my first time using the powders that I had to baggy my whole head the night afterwards - I used a water-based moisturizer, sealed with oil and covered with a plastic cap and the following morning I had smooth soft hair. Hope this helps.


 
Thanks i'll add more moisture and DC longer to see if it helps. I just looked at your products in your fotki. You must be rich to buy all that stuff. Just looking at it was hurting my pockets lol. I started looking for the page to submit my order lol.


----------



## hurricane (Feb 19, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> I moisturized after I air dried and I DCed for 30 min with heat. My ends are finally soft and moisturized two days later. I moisturized three times a day for the past two days and finally sprayed my leave in on my hair. Finally some moisture. But I don't want to have to go through this everytime. Can using too much paste cause dryness?


______________________________________________________________


Okay, I have used the paste and the tea and they both can be drying. Right now I am doing the paste. What I have discovered is that I will now use 1 tsp of brahmi ( more moisturizing ) and 1/2 tsp of amla. 

Also when I airdry, I moisturize, seal with coconut oil and pin my ends up so they will be protected. Hope that helps. I noticed when I left my ends down to airdry my ends came out dry.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am going to henna probably Saturday -so excited.  My hair is about shoulder length how much henna powder should I use? I have a 200g bag, and I read Catherine's book and she talking about using the whole bag for my length, but that seems like way too much. Just want to be sure I use enough henna to get the best results.


----------



## tatambabyy (Feb 19, 2009)

I had my first ayurvedic experience today! I am in loooovvvee! I made a paste with amla and water. let it sit in my hair for about 15 minutes. My hair felt different, in a good way. Next time I am def. DC with this. *off to order 10 more boxes of amla powder*


----------



## divinempress (Feb 20, 2009)

found these videos that reiterate what we know already plus give some extra info. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDFHDp2YIqM

interesting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvT-DYRU8hI&feature=related

this one is a little boring but still gives good info.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcA9HBMDR6I&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPg7HFC27vY


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 20, 2009)

divinempress said:


> found these videos that reiterate what we know already plus give some extra info.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDFHDp2YIqM
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing DE, very, very useful!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

shae101s said:


> So if I mix my amla, shikakai and brami to conditoner..that is like the proten treatment? And then following with a nice moisture dc would be the moisture? Cool..so I was on the right track..thanks Aggie


 
, you're on the right track and you're welcomed.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

infojunkie said:


> Don't know if you use henna or cassia obtava (sp?) but they act like protein treatments as well.
> 
> HTH


 
Yes this is correct. Henna acts like a tannin that coats the hair and gives it it's strength. I use and love henna as well.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

buddhas_mom said:


> Thanks i'll add more moisture and DC longer to see if it helps. *I just looked at your products in your fotki. You must be rich to buy all that stuff. Just looking at it was hurting my pockets lol. I started looking for the page to submit my order lol.*


 
You're welcomed and lol at you rpost about my product album.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Okay, I have used the paste and the tea and they both can be drying. Right now I am doing the paste. What I have discovered is that I will now use 1 tsp of brahmi ( more moisturizing ) and 1/2 tsp of amla.
> ...


 
I use brahmi for growth and I use bhringraj and hibiscus petal powders for moisture but brahmi does have some moisturizing properties in it. Airdrying for me does seem drying as well and that is why baggying seem to work best for after an ayurveda treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> I am going to henna probably Saturday -so excited. My hair is about shoulder length how much henna powder should I use? I have a 200g bag, and I read Catherine's book and she talking about using the whole bag for my length, but that seems like way too much. Just want to be sure I use enough henna to get the best results.


 
Are you doing a henna gloss or the full henna and water only treatment Golden75? If it is a gloss that you're doing and mixing the henna with conditioner, other ayurveda powders and oil, then a whole bag would probably be too much. I would think you'd need only half a bag of henna. For my length of hair, I use 3/4 of a bag for a henna gloss. If you are using henna and water with amla powder only, then you would need the whole bag of henna for sure to properly cover your whole head, I'd imagine.


----------



## divinempress (Feb 21, 2009)

yay i just got my powders! 
the brahmi amla oil smells horrid!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 21, 2009)

divinempress said:


> yay i just got my powders!
> the *brahmi amla oil smells horrid*!



What? You don't like the smell of hot a**? LMAO


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Feb 21, 2009)

divinempress said:


> yay i just got my powders!
> *the brahmi amla oil smells horrid!*


 

I have Vadik Herbs Brahmi Amla oil and it doesn't smell bad. It has a sesame seed oil base. It just smells really herbally (if that's a word, lol).


----------



## winona (Feb 21, 2009)

kiesha8185 said:


> Sent you a pm
> 
> Yup!   I keep it in the fridge tightly closed and the day I plan on washing my hair I take it out so it's warmer when I get home to use it.
> 
> ...



Hi great regime.  I just used ayurveda today for the first time and it is definitely going to be something I revisit weekly.
  So you do henna treatments in addition to using henna in your shampoo?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Ayurveda lovers, Here's Beverly's page if you would like to pm her about moving some of these threads to the Natural hair care section. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=2


----------



## tatambabyy (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey ladies, quick question:
I am currently pre pooing with amla oil&& aussie moist.
I plan on shampooing with my CON. 
then I am going to to a light protein treatment with my aphogee 2 min.
If I DC with my alma/brahmi paste, is that moisturizing enough? or am I better off using something more moisturizing like humecto or AOHSR?
TIA!


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 23, 2009)

I asked this in the "dumb question thread", but maybe someone can further help me out in this thread....
okay, so am i doing something wrong, or are the tea rinses supposed to be messy? I lean over my tub, but i don't think that it gets all over my hair, then you cant manipulate it to spread it. Then I put on a shower cap, and then thats when the tea is constantly dripping down my neck. So, is this what you all also go through? Is there an easier, less messier way?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2009)

tatambabyy said:


> Hey ladies, quick question:
> I am currently pre pooing with amla oil&& aussie moist.
> I plan on shampooing with my CON.
> then I am going to to a light protein treatment with my aphogee 2 min.
> ...


 
I'd use something more moisturizing like the AOHSR if I were you.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2009)

amazing said:


> I asked this in the "dumb question thread", but maybe someone can further help me out in this thread....
> okay, so am i doing something wrong, or are the tea rinses supposed to be messy? I lean over my tub, but i don't think that it gets all over my hair, then you cant manipulate it to spread it. Then I put on a shower cap, and then thats when the tea is constantly dripping down my neck. So, is this what you all also go through? Is there an easier, less messier way?


 
I don't use the tea rinses for the same reason. I have a fenugreek te rinse that I use as a base to make other ayurveda pastes or to pour over my hair as a final rinse because it is extremely softening andleaves a lot of slip in my hair. Now as far as the teas used by Candy_C, nahh, my hair can't take that amount of stiffness, but the gloss type pastes work fine for me. I kept saying that I will give it another try later, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 23, 2009)

Just purchased Bhrami and Hisbiscus powders for the 1st time.....yayyyyy!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Just purchased Bhrami and Hisbiscus powders for the 1st time.....yayyyyy!


 
Hey N&W, I haven't seen you for a bit,  miss you girl. I have those two powders and they are awesome especially the hibiscus. I really like the moisturizing power of that one a lot.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey N&W, I haven't seen you for a bit, miss you girl. I have those two powders and they are awesome especially the hibiscus. I really like the moisturizing power of that one a lot.


Hey sis...just coming back on since being on a much needed hiatus!  Miss you too!

I'm glad I got it.  I love using Ayurveda for my hair...nothing has been finer...I can't believe the difference in my hair..it's a beautiful thing!

Thanks for sharing about the hisbiscus....


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey sis...just coming back on since being on a much needed hiatus! Miss you too!
> 
> I'm glad I got it. I love using Ayurveda for my hair...nothing has been finer...I can't believe the difference in my hair..it's a beautiful thing!
> 
> Thanks for sharing about the hisbiscus....


 
You're welcomed sweetie and by the way, that's a really cute baby in your siggy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed sweetie and by the way, that's a really cute baby in your siggy.


He is adorable, isn't he?


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 23, 2009)

I just used henna for the first time on my dd's hair and I loved it. Her hair was strong, soft and took really well.  First I applied coconut oil to her hair overnight.  Then I used cassia obovata mixed with warm water. I let it sit on her hair under and shower cap for 1 hour.  Then I rinsed, shampooed, and conditioned. Then I applied the pantene relaxed and natural mask as a dc for 30 minutes and rinsed her hair really good in the shower. There was a little bit of the henna left but after detangling, it came out.  I styled her hair using the afroveda kit I'd purchased and it looks so nice.  I took some pics along the way and will be uploading them to a blog I am starting which shows how I care for The Supremes' hair. Take care ladies. Q


----------



## divinempress (Feb 23, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> What? You don't like the smell of hot a**? LMAO


 

girl!



Cassandra1975 said:


> I have Vadik Herbs Brahmi Amla oil and it doesn't smell bad. It has a sesame seed oil base. It just smells really herbally (if that's a word, lol).


 
sounds interesting..the ingredients are intresting too:
Sesame Seed oil, Bilwa, Brahmi, Amla, Ashwagandha, Kanta Kari, Gokshura, Bala, Neem, Purnarnava, Atibala, Agnimantha, Prasarani, Patal Twak, Shatawari, Mishreya , Jatamansi , Turmeric, Daruharidra, Shailja, Sandalwood, Pushkarmool, Ela , Manjistha, Yasti Madhu, Tagar, Musta, Tejpatra, Bringraj, Jiwak, Vacha, Kama Duda


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 24, 2009)

divinempress said:


> sounds interesting..the ingredients are intresting too:
> Sesame Seed oil, Bilwa, Brahmi, Amla, Ashwagandha, Kanta Kari, Gokshura, Bala, Neem, Purnarnava, Atibala, Agnimantha, Prasarani, Patal Twak, Shatawari, Mishreya , Jatamansi , Turmeric, Daruharidra, Shailja, Sandalwood, Pushkarmool, Ela , Manjistha, Yasti Madhu, Tagar, Musta, Tejpatra, Bringraj, Jiwak, Vacha, Kama Duda



HUH????

Jeez, so much to learn!


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't use the tea rinses for the same reason. I have a fenugreek te rinse that I use as a base to make other ayurveda pastes or to pour over my hair as a final rinse because it is extremely softening andleaves a lot of slip in my hair. Now as far as the teas used by Candy_C, nahh, my hair can't take that amount of stiffness, but the gloss type pastes work fine for me. I kept saying that I will give it another try later, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


 
Thanks Aggie for the response!! How do you use the fenugreek tea rinse?




amazing said:


> I asked this in the "dumb question thread", but maybe someone can further help me out in this thread....
> okay, so am i doing something wrong, or are the tea rinses supposed to be messy? I lean over my tub, but i don't think that it gets all over my hair, then you cant manipulate it to spread it. Then I put on a shower cap, and then thats when the tea is constantly dripping down my neck. So, is this what you all also go through? Is there an easier, less messier way?


 
^^^Bumping for more replies for my question.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 24, 2009)

When I do a tea rinse I usually mix together whatever powders I choose in the strainer to my tea pot. It's usually 2 or more of the following: Amla, Bhrinjraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Nettle, Shikakai, or Neem. I boil my water in a separate pot, then pour it over my herbs & let it brew for about 30mins. because I like it nice & strong. Then I pour the strained mixture into a gallon plastic pitcher & fill the rest of the way up with cool water, this cools the mixture, dilutes it , and stretches it. How long I leave it on depends on what I'm using & the time of day. If it's early I'll do Horsetail in my final rinse along with other herbs, I NEVER do this one at night cause it hypes me up. If cleansing is my primary concern I'll do Shikakai, Amla, & Neem. Rinse & follow up with a DC with the moisturizing herbs Bhringraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, (Hibiscus if I had it) since Aggie raves about it If it's strength, moisture, condition, I will DC FIRST THEN do a final rinse with the latter herbs I just mentioned. *I* *don't* *rinse* *this* *out*. I usually plug my kitchen sink, pour my rinse over my head, swish my ends & dunk whatever part of my head (usually just the crown) in the mixture. I then use a cup to scoop up what's in the sink & pour it over the back & sides repeatedly. Then I gently wring out my hair & put on a plastic cap (only if I plan on rinsing) I let this sit for about 30. mins then rinse. If I DON'T plan on rinsing I just towel dry gently detangle & air dry. When I'm done my hair feels SOOOOO strong & it does stop shedding in it's tracks I'm sorry for the long post, I thought it might help some of the Newbies to tea rinsing.


----------



## Missi (Feb 24, 2009)

*I feel bad because i been slacking on my ayurvedic regimen. my powders last forever cuz i hardly use them. i been such a strong ayurvedic user over the summer when i was home: but now that i'm back on campus: its hard to always follow my regimen. Ladies how do you stick to it?
Do you force yourself no matter what to use Ayurvedic products at least once a week if your extremely busy? (HASO) ->Help A Sistah Out.*


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 24, 2009)

Missi said:


> *I feel bad because i been slacking on my ayurvedic regimen. my powders last forever cuz i hardly use them. i been such a strong ayurvedic user over the summer when i was home: but now that i'm back on campus: its hard to always follow my regimen. Ladies how do you stick to it?*
> *Do you force yourself no matter what to use Ayurvedic products at least once a week if your extremely busy? (HASO) ->Help A Sistah Out.*


 

The easiest way I found is to just mix the powders in my cowash or DC, also having the powders premixed helps a lot if you're in a hurry. I also keep Ayurvedic oils on hand it all time so even if I'm not cowashing or DCing the herbs are always in my hair.


----------



## MissRissa (Feb 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> When I do a tea rinse I usually mix together whatever powders I chose in the strainer to my tea pot. It's usually 2 or more of the following: Amla, Bhrinjraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Nettle, Shikakai, or Neem. I boil my water in a separate pot, then pour it over my herbs & let it brew for about 30mins. because I like it nice & strong. Then I pour the strained mixture into a gallon plastic pitcher & fill the rest of the way up with cool water, this cools the mixture, dilutes it , and stretches it. How long I leave it on depends on what I'm using & the time of day. If it's early I'll do Horsetail in my final rinse along with other herbs, I NEVER do this one at night cause it hypes me up. If cleansing is my primary concern I'll do Shikakai, Amla, & Neem. Rinse & follow up with a DC with the moisturizing herbs Bhringraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, (Hibiscus if I had it) since Aggie raves about it If it's strength, moisture, condition, I will DC FIRST THEN do a final rinse with the latter herbs I just mentioned. *I* *don't* *rinse* *this* *out*. I usually plug my kitchen sink, pour my rinse over my head, swish my ends & dunk whatever part of my head (usually just the crown) in the mixture. I then use a cup to scoop up what's in the sink & pour it over the back & sides repeatedly. Then i gently wring out my hair & put on a plastic cap (only if I plan on rinsing) I let this sit for about 30. mins then rinse. If I DON'T plan on rinsing I just towel dry gently detangle & air dry. When I'm done my hair feels SOOOOO strong & it does stop shedding in it's tracks I'm sorry for the long post, I thought it might help some of the Newbies to tea rinsing.


 

i dont know about not rinsing out, but i think this is a really great idea for making sure all of the hair is coated/saturated with the rinse.  i think im going to try this.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm new at Ayurveda hair care but I must say I am really enjoying the oils and the smell does not bother me as much.

As far as the powders, I'm trying to find out what my hair likes, how many tsp. of this or that and the strength of the tea.

I tried to co-wash with the powders but that really left a lot of bits & pieces in my hair.

I'm still working on a regimen but overall I'm happy!


----------



## divinempress (Feb 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> The easiest way I found is to just mix the powders in my cowash or DC, also having the powders premixed helps a lot it you're in a hurry. I also keep Ayurvedic oils on hand it all time so even if I'm not cowashing or DCing the herbs are always in my hair.


 
I found that i've been lazy to mix the powders and do rinses. This is a great tip. Thanks


----------



## gradygirl (Feb 24, 2009)

I have made a tea rinse to use as my final rinse followed by an ACV rinse. The tea is made up of Maka, Fenugreek, and Hibiscus flower powder. Should I rinse with water after using this rinse before doing the ACV?


----------



## Urban (Feb 24, 2009)

amazing said:


> I asked this in the "dumb question thread", but maybe someone can further help me out in this thread....
> okay, so am i doing something wrong, or are the tea rinses supposed to be messy? I lean over my tub, but i don't think that it gets all over my hair, then you cant manipulate it to spread it. Then I put on a shower cap, and then thats when the tea is constantly dripping down my neck. So, is this what you all also go through? Is there an easier, less messier way?


 
Most people usually do a tea rinse while they are in the shower. When I get in the shower, I normally wash my hair first, pour the tea on to my hair and leave it in. I go about my normal shower. Then rinse out the tea.

The dripping ... can I ask why you're using teas instead of pastes? If you're looking to baggy out of the shower, I suggest you use a paste. I use teas (in the shower) when I'm in braids, but always pastes when out of braids.

Getting the tea on all the hair ... pour it in sections. If you have to, actually loosely braid your hair in four section. Use a small stream to pour on one section and make sure it is completely saturated. Braid it back up. Repeat on the next braid.


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> When I do a tea rinse I usually mix together whatever powders I chose in the strainer to my tea pot. It's usually 2 or more of the following: Amla, Bhrinjraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Nettle, Shikakai, or Neem. I boil my water in a separate pot, then pour it over my herbs & let it brew for about 30mins. because I like it nice & strong. Then I pour the strained mixture into a gallon plastic pitcher & fill the rest of the way up with cool water, this cools the mixture, dilutes it , and stretches it. How long I leave it on depends on what I'm using & the time of day. If it's early I'll do Horsetail in my final rinse along with other herbs, I NEVER do this one at night cause it hypes me up. If cleansing is my primary concern I'll do Shikakai, Amla, & Neem. Rinse & follow up with a DC with the moisturizing herbs Bhringraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, (Hibiscus if I had it) since Aggie raves about it If it's strength, moisture, condition, I will DC FIRST THEN do a final rinse with the latter herbs I just mentioned. *I* *don't* *rinse* *this* *out*. *I usually plug my kitchen sink, pour my rinse over my head, swish my ends & dunk whatever part of my head (usually just the crown) in the mixture. I then use a cup to scoop up what's in the sink & pour it over the back & sides repeatedly*. Then i gently wring out my hair & put on a plastic cap (only if I plan on rinsing) I let this sit for about 30. mins then rinse. If I DON'T plan on rinsing I just towel dry gently detangle & air dry. When I'm done my hair feels SOOOOO strong & it does stop shedding in it's tracks I'm sorry for the long post, I thought it might help some of the Newbies to tea rinsing.


 

Wow, this (the bolded) sounds brilliant. And I thought that you were always suppose to rinse the teas out?? erplexed



Urban said:


> Most people usually do a tea rinse while they are in the shower. When I get in the shower, I normally wash my hair first, pour the tea on to my hair and leave it in. I go about my normal shower. Then rinse out the tea.
> 
> The dripping ... can I ask why you're using teas instead of pastes? If you're looking to baggy out of the shower, I suggest you use a paste. I use teas (in the shower) when I'm in braids, but always pastes when out of braids.
> 
> Getting the tea on all the hair ... pour it in sections. If you have to, actually loosely braid your hair in four section. Use a small stream to pour on one section and make sure it is completely saturated. Braid it back up. Repeat on the next braid.


 
Okay, so I tried to make a paste, but it's never pasty; it's always runny. Does that make sense? Then if I use less water, then the mixture definitely won't be enough to go over my whole head.  I dunno, I like the way this ayurvedic stuff make my hair feel, I'm just making sure I'm on the right page.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 24, 2009)

amazing said:


> Wow, this (the bolded) sounds brilliant. And I thought that you were always suppose to rinse the teas out?? erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> I ONLY do this with the moisturizing powders & AFTER a good DC. I haven't had any problems with dryness because I'm always DC & cowashing. Also a lot of the dryness that most people get from the powders can be combated by mixing them with cond. instead of water I love this method. It's like a cond. mud pack.


----------



## Urban (Feb 24, 2009)

amazing said:


> Okay, so I tried to make a paste, but it's never pasty; it's always runny. Does that make sense? Then if I use less water, then the mixture definitely won't be enough to go over my whole head.  I dunno, I like the way this ayurvedic stuff make my hair feel, I'm just making sure I'm on the right page.


 
Maybe you may need to slow down a little when you pour the water. For me, it takes a lot of water for the pasted to turn runny. And even then, adding a tiny bit more powder will make it pastey again. Try adding a bit of water then stir, more water, stir ... etc ... until you have the right consistency.

I'm doing a cassia treatment later today, let me know if you want me try and video the mixing (it's the exact same way I mix all my powders).


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 25, 2009)

Urban said:


> Maybe you may need to slow down a little when you pour the water. For me, it takes a lot of water for the pasted to turn runny. And even then, adding a tiny bit more powder will make it pastey again. Try adding a bit of water then stir, more water, stir ... etc ... until you have the right consistency.
> 
> I'm doing a cassia treatment later today, let me know if you want me try and video the mixing (it's the exact same way I mix all my powders).


 
I use like 3 tblspoons of powder... maybe i will just use a little more. Also, I will experiment with the conditioners too.


----------



## Faith (Feb 25, 2009)

Last time I did it I used the powders in conditioner.  Next one I thinkI will use the powders straight and then DC afterwards.  I didn't find the powders drying though on their own and if my hair can handle it I may not DC afterwards.  Anybody use it straight and not DC afterwards?  I know I have read some bad experiences with this...any good experiences?


----------



## dakotablu (Feb 26, 2009)

ladies I read this whole thread lots of helpful info...still a lil confussing I plan on buying alma & vatika oil for pre oiling night before using powders I plan on buying amla brahmi bhringraj & maybe aritha powders...i am looking for a thickening,stregthenting & growing effect...jet black hair is a BIG PLUS if it will have that effect..so I know how to preoil my question is can I dissolve the powders in hot water and put on my scalp and ends leave 10 - 15 min then DC or is it better to use it in my DC? the powders I plan on buying will it give me the effect I'm lookin for I have 4b hair and I'm 12 weeks post...i use jason biotin condi as a DC mixed with EVOO and castor oil...any feedback will help thanks ladies!!! I have a full sew in I plan on taking out this weekend so I want 2 use this for at least 3 weeks cause I will be putting my weave back in..fav protective style  last question if I make it as a tea can I rinse my scalp with it when I get the weave reinstalled?
TIA


----------



## Urban (Feb 26, 2009)

dakotablu said:


> ladies I read this whole thread lots of helpful info...still a lil confussing I plan on buying alma & vatika oil for pre oiling night before using powders I plan on buying amla brahmi bhringraj & maybe aritha powders...i am looking for a thickening,stregthenting & growing effect...jet black hair is a BIG PLUS if it will have that effect..so I know how to preoil my question is *can I dissolve the powders in hot water and put on my scalp and ends leave 10 - 15 min then DC or is it better to use it in my DC?* the powders I plan on buying will it give me the effect I'm lookin for I have 4b hair and I'm 12 weeks post...i use jason biotin condi as a DC mixed with EVOO and castor oil...any feedback will help thanks ladies!!! I have a full sew in I plan on taking out this weekend so I want 2 use this for at least 3 weeks cause I will be putting my weave back in..fav protective style  last question *if I make it as a tea can I rinse my scalp with it when I get the weave reinstalled?*
> TIA


 
I prefer to use the powders on their own because I don't know how other chemicals in the DC will affect them. But other ladies here use it in their conditioners and it seems to work for them. I suppose the mixing method takes less time ... I'd suggest you try it both ways and see what works best for you.

I've used the teas weekly/ 2x weekly in a net weave and it worked just fine.

HTH.


----------



## dakotablu (Feb 26, 2009)

doin the bump!


----------



## krissyprissy (Feb 26, 2009)

I plan on using the powders straight as a paste for the first time this weekend. I usually make a tea. Wish me luck


----------



## Jadore_tay (Mar 1, 2009)

krissyprissy said:


> I plan on using the powders straight as a paste for the first time this weekend. I usually make a tea. Wish me luck


 I do this and I get great results. Just use alot of conditioner and make the water as hot as you can bare it


----------



## Skent (Mar 6, 2009)

Today I went to my local Indian store to buy myself some henna and asked the woman who owned the store if she suggested anything else. She suggested aritha and shikakai powder to me also. She told me they're great for hair growth and all I need to do is take both powders and put it on damp hair, leave on for a few minutes and wash out. I bought the powders because I thought the names sounded familiar but before I did anything with them I wanted to consult the forum to see what other peeps' regimes were and if they were in fact using these powders. So I was lead to this thread. I read all the posts and I'll tell ya, I'm even more confused than when I started! Some people's regimens seem like they are very laborious and I'm already spending too much time on my hair (at least according to my bf) so does anyone just apply the powders to their hair, co-wash or deep condition and keep it moving or is it imperative to do a whole process with these powders in order to see results? PLEASE HELP cuz I'm about to just say *** it!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2009)

Skent said:


> Today I went to my local Indian store to buy myself some henna and asked the woman who owned the store if she suggested anything else. She suggested aritha and shikakai powder to me also. She told me they're great for hair growth and all I need to do is take both powders and put it on damp hair, leave on for a few minutes and wash out. I bought the powders because I thought the names sounded familiar but before I did anything with them I wanted to consult the forum to see what other peeps' regimes were and if they were in fact using these powders. So I was lead to this thread. I read all the posts and I'll tell ya, I'm even more confused than when I started! Some people's regimens seem like they are very laborious and I'm already spending too much time on my hair (at least according to my bf) so does anyone just apply the powders to their hair, co-wash or deep condition and keep it moving or is it imperative to do a whole process with these powders in order to see results? PLEASE HELP cuz I'm about to just say *** it!!!


 



I'm so glad you didn't listen to her!!! First off Aritha & Shikakai are 2 of the most drying powders of all. Second all *SHE* may need to do is put these powders on damp hair. This was surely a recipe for disaster. I will say it again. PLEASE read the Ayurveda threads before experimenting, The powders are wonders for adding strength, promoting growth, cleansing the scalp, some even add moisture, but make sure YOU know what the powders do & what mixture is best for *your* hair. I know some of the threads are long, but they have a wealth of info. that can keep anyone from having setbacks, if done properly. I Will copy & past a few of my posts, but keep in mind you might have to tweak to fit your own needs. Good luck.
*Bhrami*

Ayurveda's most potent Hair Vitalizer

Hesh Brahmi Leaves Powder comes as a succour for those with chronic problems with hair. Hair loss, hair thinning, premature greying have become part of the metro life. But nature has a solution for every problem. Hesh Brahmi Powder may help to make hair dark, dense and lustrous. It also strengthens the hair roots, thus controlling hair thinning and hair loss. Regular use leads to control of premature graying. When massaged on the scalp, the product clears dandruff.

Briefly, 'Hesh Brahmi Powder' has the following advantages:

- May help to make hair dark, dense and lustrous
- Strengthens hair roots
- Stops premature greying
- Controls dandruff

Ingredients: Brahmi Leaves Powder (Thyme Leaves Powder / Herpestis Monniera)


*Shikakai*

Dirt Buster for your Scalp

Hesh Shikakai Powder acts as a natural astringent for hair enhancing its binding properties. It clears dandruff and cleans the dirt accumulated in the scalp. Being a natural conditioner for hair, Shikakai strengthens hair roots and promotes luxuriant growth. Hesh Shikakai Powder has certain vital proprieties that act as coolants for the scalp. This powder has to be mixed with appropriate quantity of water and used as a paste on the hair, instead of the soap.

Briefly, 'Hesh Shikakai Powder' has the following advantages:

- Provides new life to hair strands
- Strengthens hair roots
- Clears dandruff
- Keeps the scalp clean and cool

Ingredients: Shikakai Acacia Concinna


*Amla*

Dark and Healthy Hair Naturally.

Hesh Amla Powder is a natural astringent and skin toner that works on both hair and skin. In botanical terms it is known as Emblic Myrobalan. The paste of this powder helps promote black and luxuriant hair. Even as it controls hair loss, it stimulates roots and promotes hair growth. This apart, it prevents scalp infection and controls premature greying of hair. When used on skin, the paste of this powder brightens the complexion and removes pimples and grime.

Briefly, 'Hesh Amla Powder' has the following advantages:

- Promotes hair growth
- Controls hair loss
- Cures scalp infection
- Controls greying of hair
- Removes pimple and grime

Ingredients: Amla Powder (Indian Gooseberry)


*Bhringraj*

*BHRINGRAJ POWDER (Eclipta Alba)*






Bhringraj is ancient Ayurveda herb used for 

Treatment of Hair loss and hair fall. 
Bringraj also prevents premature graying. 
Bhringraj acts like a multivitamin for Hair. Bhringraj can also be used along with other herbs such as Amla, Shikakai, and Neem or it can be used along with Coconut, Amla or Shikakai oil and for hair care and conditioning. 
Bhringraj oil when massaged on to the scalp gives a calming effect and promotes a good sleep.
Ayurveda studies have shown that Bhringraj helps to conceive and is a ray of hope for many couples who have tried unsuccessfully to conceive with medicine but have been unsuccessful.
Bhringraj is used in Ayurvedic treatment for the prevention of repeated miscarriage and abortion. 
It is also used to relieve post delivery uterine pain.
Bhringraj also helps to reduce uterus bleeding in women. 
Bhringraj has excellent anti aging properties. 
Used as a general tonic in case of debility. 
The juice of the leaves of Bhringraj is given for children for the treatment of respiratory tract infections and worms.
*Vatika oil*

<DIV class=detailprice>*Vatika - Enriched Coconut Hair Oil - Dabur*

By: Dabur
Ref: HBE008-p 

Available in 150ml and 300ml bottles.

Pure Coconut Oil with Henna, Amla and Lemon

Vatika is a premium Coconut Hair Oil enriched with Henna, Amla, Lemon and six other trusted herbs. Vatika's unique natural formulation ensures deeper oil penetration to give your hair and scalp complete nourishment for problem free, healthy hair. 

HENNA, along with other herbs, coats your hair, protects it from oxidation, maintaining its natural colour. 

AMLA, strengthens the roots of your hair to help maintain their health and natural thickness. 

The astringent action of LEMON control sebum grow. 

Directions for use:
Apply Vatika hair oil regularly on your scalp and hair. For best results, leave it on overnight. 

Ingredients:
Coconut Oil, Neem, Brahmi, Fruit extracts of Amla, Bahera and Harar, Kapur Kachri, Henna, Milk, Rosemary Oil, Lemon Oil, TBHQ, Fragrance. 



copy of a previous post)
I try to keep it as simple as possible, I cowash 2 to 5 times a week, depending on my mood , weather, schedule, etc. although I have been trying to commit to a least 4 days since joining the 4 month Ayurveda challenge. I usually do he powders in my cond. (Any cheapie of your choice) for my cowash. It helps to already have the powders premixed to save time and once again make it easier, I'm all about simplicity I have a canister with 1 part (box) Amla, 2 parts or boxes Bhrami, Bhringraj. This also takes the guess work out of measuring. I just add a teaspoon to my cond. Sometimes I add a few spoons to make more of a cond./paste. These powders give AMAZING moisture & strength. For this reason I tend to use them more than the others. However I do have a container with Shikakai, Neem, Amla, 1 part (box) each. I use this when I feel like I want my hair a bit cleaner. Shikakai strengthens the root wonderfully, but can be drying if misused, sometimes I add a spoon of it to my previously mentioned mixture. I do tea rinses whenever I feel like it , maybe three times a month, sometimes more. followed by my dc with the powders. The tea really does stop shedding it it's tracks. I do pastes mixed with water only when it's easy for me to rinse *REMEMBER* *SIMPLICITY*, so this is only when I'm no more than 4 wks. post. After that piont I mix with cond only. *MAKE* *SURE* you do the pastes on oiled hair. And *DONOT* manipulate the hair when they are in. I have homemade oils from these powders also, I use them for daily scalp massages & overall maintenance. I do believe the pastes mixed with water are more potent, but doing the powders in your cond. can help tremendously without the risk of overdrying, plus rinsing is easier when you have a lot of ng. especially for beginners!!! My daily style is a bun 
Ayurveda is only difficult as you make it HTH 
__________________

ETA : I have also included Fenugreek, Horsetail, & Nettle to my list of herbs, soon to add Hibiscus.
Aritha proved to be too drying for my hair, even when mixed with other powders. I now use it to wash clothes.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing this wealth of info Flowinlocks, it sure does help reiterate the important points. I agree about thorough research before trying ayurveda, as doing it wrong could set one back big time. The first time I used henna, I swore to never ever touch that stuff again. Now, 3 years later, I LOVE it so much and can't imagine not using it as I love it's strengthening and colouring properties. FL, do you have a blog/fotki? What is your ayurvedic regimen, if you have one? I just use stuff randomly at the moment, lol, no plan to it.....


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2009)

DaRealist said:


> I'm actually thinking of putting the powders in tea bags and letting them sit in the sun in some coconut oil for a few days.


 
I've been working on reading this entire thread for a few days now.  I am so doing this!


----------



## joib (Mar 6, 2009)

How long do I leave the paste on my hair?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this wealth of info Flowinlocks, it sure does help reiterate the important points. I agree about thorough research before trying ayurveda, as doing it wrong could set one back big time. The first time I used henna, I swore to never ever touch that stuff again. Now, 3 years later, I LOVE it so much and can't imagine not using it as I love it's strengthening and colouring properties. FL, do you have a blog/fotki? What is your ayurvedic regimen, if you have one? I just use stuff randomly at the moment, lol, no plan to it.....


 

Thanks Jaxhair, Yeah before I even THOUGHT about using Ayurveda or Henna/Indigo I subscribed to all the associated threads for knowledge. This is how I knew what NOT to do based on setback stories, when I decided to jump on board I felt so much more confident that I wouldn't mess it  I suggest this for anyone starting out. I don't have a Fotki, just my photo album in my profile. My reggie is pretty much what I posted below. Although the frequency of it depends on how my work week is going. I try to Dc a least twice a week with whatever is on hand. I haven't committed to one favorite cond. just yet, so I usually mix them. I have Queen Helene Cholesterol, Ntm,ORS,Silicone mix, Jason's natural Biotin cond., & Joico K PAK. I usually mix the powders with 2 or more of these conds. (mainly because I'm trying to use some of this stuff up) For in a hurry cowashing, I use Suave Humectant (this is my fav.). I just started TJ Nourish spa also. It along with Silicone mix seem to help me stretch my relaxer when I'm past 9 wks. These 2 seem to (melt) my ng for a few days. I mix in the powders whether I'm cowashing, or dcing. I don't shampoo at all anymore, except when I relax. My hair has taken on new life since doing this. My scalp is still clean & I don't have build up. When I mix these powders in my dc, I usually make a paste with the cond. & powder only, maybe a little oil. No water. Kinda like conditioning mud pack.  I oil my scalp nightly with Vatika or Bhrami oil. Sometimes I use one of my homemade oils. I don't mind my hair being oily because I bun daily. HTH, Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2009)

joib said:


> How long do I leave the paste on my hair?


 

I usually do about 30 mins. If mixed with water, or an hour or 2 if mixed with dc, or just the length of my shower if I'm cowashing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey has anyone else noticed that the powders seems to (swell/expand) when moisture is added? I mean 1 spoon of powder doubles or triples itself when wet.


----------



## Faith (Mar 6, 2009)

^^Yeah I noticed that in my mixtures.  It's especially noticeable if you "cook" it for a bit.


----------



## Faith (Mar 6, 2009)

Question for you hibiscus ladies. Would using hibiscus be like using Rose powder?  The Indian stores here do not have hibiscus but I did see Rose petal powder.  Is it similar?


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been reading so many ayurveda threads and it's all running together.   I plan to mix powders in my cowashes, dc's, and do tea rinsing.  I like to dc with heat, will that be an issue? I will most likely buy a hair steamer in May.  Will that be okay to use also? I rarely use direct heat: blowdryer & flatiron but when I do anything to keep in mind besides the usuals?  TIA.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello I recently tried Shikakai powders two weeks ago. I used it as a paste on my scalp and hair. I admit I was scared b'c of the dryness of the powders. I thought "Oh boy how could this help" I did in fear use other stuff afterwards like honey and my oils. Needless to say my hair turned out fine. My scalp was clean, my hair was thick. I did have the scent left in my hair however I too can suck it up , if it's helping my hair stay healthy.

So today I'm going to use all Ayurvedic treatments. I will use the Shikakai paste, add alma powder to my tea rinse and add to my oils. 

I will check in later with feedback...


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 7, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks Jaxhair, Yeah before I even THOUGHT about using Ayurveda or Henna/Indigo I subscribed to all the associated threads for knowledge. This is how I knew what NOT to do based on setback stories, when I decided to jump on board I felt so much more confident that I wouldn't mess it  I suggest this for anyone starting out. I don't have a Fotki, just my photo album in my profile. My reggie is pretty much what I posted below. Although the frequency of it depends on how my work week is going. I try to Dc a least twice a week with whatever is on hand. I haven't committed to one favorite cond. just yet, so I usually mix them. I have Queen Helene Cholesterol, Ntm,ORS,Silicone mix, Jason's natural Biotin cond., & Joico K PAK. I usually mix the powders with 2 or more of these conds. (mainly because I'm trying to use some of this stuff up) For in a hurry cowashing, I use Suave Humectant (this is my fav.). I just started TJ Nourish spa also. It along with Silicone mix seem to help me stretch my relaxer when I'm past 9 wks. These 2 seem to (melt) my ng for a few days. I mix in the powders whether I'm cowashing, or dcing. I don't shampoo at all anymore, except when I relax. My hair has taken on new life since doing this. My scalp is still clean & I don't have build up. When I mix these powders in my dc, I usually make a paste with the cond. & powder only, maybe a little oil. No water. Kinda like conditioning mud pack.  I oil my scalp nightly with Vatika or Bhrami oil. Sometimes I use one of my homemade oils. I don't mind my hair being oily because I bun daily. HTH, Let me know if you have anymore questions.



Thanks so much for adressing my questions FL. This gives me an 'AHA!' moment, re DC and co-washing. Another question please if I may.... I'm natural and due to the kinks and spirals on my hair, I do all my washing, conditioning and deep conditioning in braids and twists to avoid excessive knotting and the resulting splits as I detangle (oh, what a painful exercise!). So far, so good, I've even eliminated the use of combs/brushes and just use my fingers. Is there any other way I could incorporate my powders into my conditioners/deep conditioners other than making pastes out of them? I'm guessing any mixes I do will have to be more watery rather than thick espesh if I make teas instead of pastes. Now, how concentrated can I make these teas? I suppose I ought to try mixing up pastes first, see how it goes.... I do anticipate tiny twigs being trapped within the braids/twists though, lol. Imagine trying to release those as well as shed hair whilst finger detangling... yikes!!! I may have answered my own question it seems - learning does come with trying out stuff. Okay, tomorrow I try my first ever DC with ayurvedic powders mixed into my conditioners.....


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 7, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm so glad you didn't listen to her!!! First off Aritha & Shikakai are 2 of the most drying powders of all. Second all *SHE* may need to do is put these powders on damp hair. This was surely a recipe for disaster. I will say it again. PLEASE read the Ayurveda threads before experimenting, The powders are wonders for adding strength, promoting growth, cleansing the scalp, some even add moisture, but make sure YOU know what the powders do & what mixture is best for *your* hair. I know some of the threads are long, but they have a wealth of info. that can keep anyone from having setbacks, if done properly. I Will copy & past a few of my posts, but keep in mind you might have to tweak to fit your own needs. Good luck.
> *Bhrami*
> 
> Ayurveda's most potent Hair Vitalizer
> ...




I just went back and read this again and have a question about the red bolded.... is it 1x amla, 2x brahmi and 2x bringraj? Might try this to start with rather than the random amounts I add lol...

I've used a few times a tea rinse with fenugreek, nettle, sage, rosemary and peppermint and loved how moisturising it left my hair. definitely something to get into a habit of doing.

I'll definitely be coming back to this post for recipes - thanks again FL for sharing!


----------



## ladytee2 (Mar 7, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> When I do a tea rinse I usually mix together whatever powders I chose in the strainer to my tea pot. It's usually 2 or more of the following: Amla, Bhrinjraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Nettle, Shikakai, or Neem. I boil my water in a separate pot, then pour it over my herbs & let it brew for about 30mins. because I like it nice & strong. Then I pour the strained mixture into a gallon plastic pitcher & fill the rest of the way up with cool water, this cools the mixture, dilutes it , and stretches it. How long I leave it on depends on what I'm using & the time of day. If it's early I'll do Horsetail in my final rinse along with other herbs, I NEVER do this one at night cause it hypes me up. If cleansing is my primary concern I'll do Shikakai, Amla, & Neem. Rinse & follow up with a DC with the moisturizing herbs Bhringraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, (Hibiscus if I had it) since Aggie raves about it If it's strength, moisture, condition, I will DC FIRST THEN do a final rinse with the latter herbs I just mentioned. *I* *don't* *rinse* *this* *out*. I usually plug my kitchen sink, pour my rinse over my
> head, swish my ends & dunk whatever part of my head (usually just the crown) in the mixture. I then use a cup to scoop up what's in the sink & pour it over the back & sides repeatedly. Then i gently wring out my hair & put on a plastic cap (only if I plan on rinsing) I let this sit for about 30. mins then rinse. If I DON'T plan on rinsing I just towel dry gently detangle & air dry. When I'm done my hair feels SOOOOO strong & it does stop shedding in it's tracks I'm sorry for the long post, I thought it might help some of the Newbies to tea rinsing.


 
Thanks.  I was just thinking of adding a tea rinse for a cowash since it is strarting to warm up around here .


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 7, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Thanks so much for adressing my questions FL. This gives me an 'AHA!' moment, re DC and co-washing. Another question please if I may.... I'm natural and due to the kinks and spirals on my hair, I do all my washing, conditioning and deep conditioning in braids and twists to avoid excessive knotting and the resulting splits as I detangle (oh, what a painful exercise!). So far, so good, I've even eliminated the use of combs/brushes and just use my fingers. *Is* *there* *any* *other* *way* *I* *could* *incorporate* *my* *powders* *into* *my* *conditioners*/*deep* *conditioners* *other* *than* *making* *pastes* *out* *of* *them*? I'm guessing any mixes I do will have to be more watery rather than thick espesh if I make teas instead of pastes. *Now*, *how* *concentrated* *can* *I* *make* *these* *teas*? I suppose I ought to try mixing up pastes first, see how it goes.... I do anticipate tiny twigs being trapped within the braids/twists though, lol. Imagine trying to release those as well as shed hair whilst finger detangling... yikes!!! I may have answered my own question it seems - learning does come with trying out stuff. Okay, tomorrow I try my first ever DC with ayurvedic powders mixed into my conditioners.....


 



Teas are def. easier on natural tightly coiled hair or hair with lots of ng, however someone suggested making a runny paste that would rinse easier, also another member posted the picture of a mini wire whisk on sale at Sally's, that made her mixture super smooth. I don't make the cond. paste all the time, If I'm cowashing it's usually a creamy,loose consistency. Kinda like cake batter. As far as the strength of the tea, here's what I do.

copy of previous post
When I do a tea rinse I usually mix together whatever powders I chose in the strainer to my tea pot. It's usually 2 or more of the following: Amla, Bhrinjraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, Horsetail, Nettle, Shikakai, or Neem. I boil my water in a separate pot, then pour it over my herbs & let it brew for about 30mins. because I like it nice & strong. Then I pour the strained mixture into a gallon plastic pitcher & fill the rest of the way up with cool water, this cools the mixture, dilutes it , and stretches it. How long I leave it on depends on what I'm using & the time of day. If it's early I'll do Horsetail in my final rinse along with other herbs, I NEVER do this one at night cause it hypes me up. If cleansing is my primary concern I'll do Shikakai, Amla, & Neem. Rinse & follow up with a DC with the moisturizing herbs Bhringraj, Bhrami, Fenugreek, (Hibiscus if I had it) since Aggie raves about it If it's strength, moisture, condition, I will DC FIRST THEN do a final rinse with the latter herbs I just mentioned. *I* *don't* *rinse* *this* *out*. I usually plug my kitchen sink, pour my rinse over my head, swish my ends & dunk whatever part of my head (usually just the crown) in the mixture. I then use a cup to scoop up what's in the sink & pour it over the back & sides repeatedly. Then i gently wring out my hair & put on a plastic cap (only if I plan on rinsing) I let this sit for about 30. mins then rinse. If I DON'T plan on rinsing I just towel dry gently detangle & air dry. When I'm done my hair feels SOOOOO strong & it does stop shedding in it's tracks I'm sorry for the long post, I thought it might help some of the Newbies to tea rinsing. 

This is what works for *me*, and I *ONLY *do the non rinse with the moisturizing herbs, NOT the Shikakai, Amla, Neem mixture. and even then just once a month, the rest of the times I rinse. I imagine doing the teas too strong and too close together, can cause dryness so be careful.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 7, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I just went back and read this again and have a question about the red bolded.... is it *1x amla, 2x brahmi and 2x bringraj?* Might try this to start with rather than the random amounts I add lol...
> 
> I've used a few times a tea rinse with fenugreek, nettle, sage, rosemary and peppermint and loved how moisturising it left my hair. definitely something to get into a habit of doing.
> 
> I'll definitely be coming back to this post for recipes - thanks again FL for sharing!


 

Yes this is it.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 8, 2009)

Super! Thanks for clarifying (no pun, lol) FL. Now I'm even more clear about what I ought to do... Taking notes and making my shopping list.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Mar 9, 2009)

Joib, which kind of paste were you referring to? regarding your question on how long to leave your paste in. It depends on which paste and recipe you are using and what you want to achieve. 
Anywhere from 30 mins to up to 6 hours. 

Flowinlocks, I really like your avatar. It looks so relaxing. Have any of you ever had an indian head massage. It is amazing! I recently went for a body detox treatment and the head massage was part of it.


----------



## Skent (Mar 9, 2009)

I did a co-wash tonight. First I applied my ovation, left it on for a few minutes, rinsed than applied the shikakai powder to my hair and scalp. I left it on for a few minutes because I was a little nervous about the powder since I thought it would be drying, but I went ahead rinsed it and than washed with Giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture on and rinsed. I than moisturized my hair and now am letting it hair dry. It didn't seem too dry but we'll see the results tomorrow after I blow dry on cool. I'll have to post the results.


----------



## Faith (Mar 28, 2009)

Well ladies, I tried the fenugreek and it was a good experience.  It gave major slip and I had no issues rinsing everything out.  My only issue was I smelled of curry afterwards and the thing is I used other products afterwards (Aveda DR IRT, Lacio lacio, Heat protectant) and still the smell lingers.  Any ideas how to cut that smell a bit?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2009)

Faith said:


> Well ladies, *I tried the fenugreek and it was a good experience. It gave major slip and I had no issues rinsing* everything out. My only issue was I smelled of curry afterwards and the thing is I used other products afterwards (Aveda DR IRT, Lacio lacio, Heat protectant) and still the smell lingers. Any ideas how to cut that smell a bit?


 

That's great!! How did you use it? How much did you use??


----------



## Faith (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey girl,

I mixed it into my amla-brahmi-henna-oil-water-conditioner mix.  I used about 1/2 tbsp.  I then whisked everything together.
Are you still having issues with it?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

I finally did my henna treatment today and I doubled the amount of amla powder that I normally use and my gray hairs look a lot darker, no high reddish copper look at all. They're actually brownish. I forgot to add my oils in at the last minute and my hair still came out pretty great, probably because I doubled the amount of moisturizing powders (bhringraj, brahmi and hibiscus) I normally use as well. 

I even added a heaping tablespoon of Kalpi Tone in it. I loved this mixture. It didn't drip all over the floor this time, I was impressed. I think I'm getting a lot better at applying it. I have to admit though, I miss my indigo. I ran out of it and need to replenish it soon.

My hair has been a little porous lately and so contrary to popular opinion, I gave myself a 20 minute CON reconstructor and AO GPB protein treatment immediately after henna'ing my hair and now I am DCing with a mixture of Mizani Moisturefuse and AO HSR. I think I'll keep it in overnight for extra moisturizing conditioning.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

I had a tiny bit of henna left over in the frige from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 4, 2009)

I should have posted here instead of starting a new thread for my relaxer question...

But my next question is, can someone look at my plan and tell me what they think:
My plan:
prepoo using Amla, Shikakai, Vatika Frosting and/or coconut oil
Wash 2x's / wk using 1tbsp shikakai, 1tbsp amla and 1tbsp brahmi (1 cup warm water, 1 cup cold water)
co-wash Suave Humectant or Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves
Basic Air dry or using roller set ponytail method, braid outs or twist outs
Oil Nightly rotating between: Amla, Shikakai, jojoba or coconut oil

Also, I'm thinking of buying a bottle of conditioner adding some Maka and Alma powders and rosemary e.o and using this as a DC......

How does this sound??  I know they say the limit of powders to use is 3, but I figured if the Maka is in the DC it would be ok....??


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2009)

bump.......................


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2009)

any1??????????????? ok last bump i promise.....sorry I really want some feedback on my plan.........


----------



## Urban (Apr 5, 2009)

**bumping for you**

It looks fine to me. I only disagree with the wash mix where you'd mix a cleansing powder (shikakai) with the conditioning powders. Conditioners are meant to coat or penetrate the hair shaft ... then cleansers are meant to remove that and other dirt to prevent build up, etc ... so wouldn't you be removing what you're trying to add? lol, if that makes sense ... It's like them 2-in-one's ... they don't work very well. Personally, i'd use cleansing and conditioning powders separately.

That's just my $0.02. Carry on.


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 5, 2009)

Urban said:


> **bumping for you**
> 
> It looks fine to me. I only disagree with the wash mix where you'd mix a cleansing powder (shikakai) with the conditioning powders. Conditioners are meant to coat or penetrate the hair shaft ... then cleansers are meant to remove that and other dirt to prevent build up, etc ... so wouldn't you be removing what you're trying to add? lol, if that makes sense ... It's like them 2-in-one's ... they don't work very well. Personally, i'd use cleansing and conditioning powders separately.
> 
> That's just my $0.02. Carry on.



I have been using Ayurvedic powders and oils for a little over a year now, and this is not true. You can and are suppose to use the powders mixed together and you adjust the ratio depending on what you want to achieve or what you hair needs. Never use Shikikai or any cleansing powder by itself or you will have dry, tangled hair. Never use these powders without putting the oils in your hair first (preferably overnight) because you will have dry and maybe tangled hair.  It's not complicated, but people make their own concoctions and post them here than newbies think that is what they need to do. Many people have many variations on the uses of these powders and oils, but I keep it simple and use them the way Indian women do. Just mix those powders and add water, and put them on your hair for a few minutes or hours if you wish than wash it out.


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 5, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I should have posted here instead of starting a new thread for my relaxer question...
> 
> But my next question is, can someone look at my plan and tell me what they think:
> My plan:
> ...



Your plan looks fine. Keep us updated on your hair progress with Ayurveda.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 5, 2009)

2inspireU said:


> I have been using Ayurvedic powders and oils for a little over a year now, and this is not true. You can and are suppose to use the powders mixed together and you adjust the ratio depending on what you want to achieve or what you hair needs.*Never use Shikikai or any cleansing powder by itself or you will have dry, tangled hair. Never* *use these powders without putting the oils in your* *hair first (preferably overnight) because you will have dry and maybe* *tangled hair. It's not complicated*, but people make their own concoctions and post them here than newbies think that is what they need to do. Many people have many variations on the uses of these powders and oils, but I keep it simple and use them the way Indian women do. Just mix those powders and add water, and put them on your hair for a *few minutes or hours if you wish than wash it out.*





Good advice The only thing I would add is, I will never leave Shikakai on for longer than 15min. Even when mixed cond. it still dries me out if left on too long. I choose to mix my powders with cond. to skip a step & to keep the moisture balance while cleansing.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2009)

Now that I am comfortable with powders I am ready to branch out into oils. I have vatika frosting so I won't be buying vatika oil. I was thinking of jasmine, amla, brahmi, hibiscus, and I also saw a brahmi amla.  What do you think? Any others? TIA.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Good advice The only thing I would add is, I will never leave Shikakai on for longer than 15min. Even when mixed cond. it still dries me out if left on too long. I choose to mix my powders with cond. to skip a step & to keep the moisture balance while cleansing.


 
I don't use too much shikakai powder anymore either...I realized recently that my hair really loves amla, brahmi, bhringraj, kalpi tone and hibiscus petal powders more, especially my new growth.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I should have posted here instead of starting a new thread for my relaxer question...
> 
> But my next question is, can someone look at my plan and tell me what they think:
> My plan:
> ...


 
Great plan Mrs R, but I would add extra amla and brahmi powders. About the bolded...I have never agreed with this because kalpi tone is blend of a number of powders that amount to wayyy more than 3 and it does a wonderful job on my hair and many others who use it. I mix many powders together to get the maximum benefit with *each wash*, ie, strength, moisturizing, revitalizing, conditioning, hair loss prevention, coloring gray hairs, etc, all in one - something like WEN cleansing conditioners. I feel that's it's way too much work to use them separately when they work so well together.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Great plan Mrs R. About the bolded...I have never agreed with this because kalpi tone is blend of a number of powders that amount to wayyy more than 3 and it does a wonderful job on my hair and many others who use it.* I mix many powders together to get the maximum benefit with each wash, ie, strength, moisturizing, revitalizing, conditioning, hair loss prevention, coloring gray hairs, etc, all in one* - something like WEN cleansing conditioners. I feel that's it's way too much work to use them separately when they work so well together.


 
Yes Aggie me too. I love making combos. Bhringraj and Brahmi are a must in all powder combinations for me.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 5, 2009)

2inspireU said:


> I have been using Ayurvedic powders and oils for a little over a year now, and this is not true. You can and are suppose to use the powders mixed together and you adjust the ratio depending on what you want to achieve or what you hair needs. Never use Shikikai or any cleansing powder by itself or you will have dry, tangled hair. Never use these powders without putting the oils in your hair first (preferably overnight) because you will have dry and maybe tangled hair.  It's not complicated, but people make their own concoctions and post them here than newbies think that is what they need to do. Many people have many variations on the uses of these powders and oils, but I keep it simple and use them the way Indian women do. Just mix those powders and add water, and put them on your hair for a few minutes or hours if you wish than wash it out.



Thanks for posting this. I actually don't like to mix more than 2 powders together because I wonder if I'm really getting the full effect.  Today I did an Amla Powder + Neem Powder mix (1/2 bag of amla & 1 tablespoon of neem) for one hour. Then deep conditioned with my own avocado butter + conditioner mix that I made myself.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks ladies for all the responses after PM'ing with Aggie and Flowinglocks...thanks ladies..
I've come up with the following:  I premixed in a sandwich bag 1 tbsp of alma and 2tbsp of bramhi

Tonight I will prepoo with a mix I made of Amla oil and Shikakai oil

Tomorrow I will add 1 cup hot water and 1 cup cold water to my powder mixture, mix them til blended
rinse with hot/warm water
pour the mixture over my head concentrating on my roots and ends
rinse hair very well
co wash with suave humectant
then DC with LeKair Cholesterol plus Aloe (I was gonna do a Maka and Brahmi mix with this but I didn't go back out to pick up the Maka)

My only question at this point is, do I use all 3 tbsps of my Brahmi Alma mixture or just a tsp or 2 of the mixture??  Sorry about all the questions I just want to be very careful...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the responses after PM'ing with Aggie and Flowinglocks...thanks ladies..
> I've come up with the following: I premixed in a sandwich bag 1 tbsp of alma and 2tbsp of bramhi
> 
> Tonight I will prepoo with a mix I made of Amla oil and Shikakai oil
> ...


 
This depends on a few variables. 

1) It depends on the amount and length of hair you have
2) It depends on whether or not you will be mixing it with conditioners, oils, etc.
30 It depends on whether or not you are making enough just for one treatment or maybe 2 or 3. 

So, let's narrow that down a bit. If you will be mixing with conditioners and oils and your hair is about shoulder to armpit length, then go for about 4 tablespoons of the mixture as that is fairly long hair. If your hair is under that, then use about 2 tablespoons. If I don't mix with conditioners, I usually have to use more powder and they are precious to me and I don't want to go through them too quickly so I would always mix with conditioner and oils.

Ultimately, play with the mixes until you get the right measurement for your hair though as truly, I don't know the true thickenss, length and density of your hair to give you an accurate measurement of the ingredients you'll need.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Yes Aggie me too. I love making combos. *Bhringraj and Brahmi* are a must in all powder combinations for me.


 
Yes I like these two powders in all my mixes as well. They both go very well with my pitta dosha.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This depends on a few variables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Aggie...
Ok ladies I'll probably wait to report back in Tuesday morning.  My airdry rollerset will take all day to dry....


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Thanks Aggie...
> Ok ladies I'll probably wait to report back in Tuesday morning. My airdry rollerset will take all day to dry....


 
I'm excited to hear your results Mrs R.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Prepooing overnight with my ayurveda oil blend of shikakai, brahmi, amla and bhringraj oil mix. I just made an ayurveda tea and it will be steeping in distilled water only tonight. The purpose of the tea is to make a tea spritzer to spray through my cornrows. It consists of 2 Tbs each of amla, kalpi tone and brahmi powders. 

In the morning, after I strain it, I will add some of the oil blend and a few drops of rosemary essentail oil to it, put in a spray bottle and use it daily as an ayurveda moisturizer spritzer. I should have about 24oz of it so I can use daily and still stay in this challenge for the duration of it. I can't wait to see how the tea spritzer will turns out tomorrow.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 6, 2009)

DC'ing now....and I have to say my hair felt very soft to the touch after shampooing with my Amla and Brahmi mix.....I can't wait for the end result, I'm thinking I may dry my roller set under my bonnett dryer so I can see the final results sooner.....would that cause a problem?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Update: I will need to add more oils to my mixture for a little more moisturizing and more water as the mix seems very concentrated. This may be a good thing though for strengthening purposes while in the braids.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm very happy with the results today.  I sat under the dryer with my rollers but still anticipation got the best of me and I wasn't completely dry.  Its ok I'll probably just put it in a but but my hair FEELS GREAT!!!  I mean I was trying to explain how soft it felt to my friend and couldn't find the words.  Thank you ladies for all your help, this is a definite must in my reggie!

And I won't even get started on my NG and how it feels......


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Apr 6, 2009)

Another ayurveda hit  Glad to hear!!


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 6, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I'm very happy with the results today. I sat under the dryer with my rollers but still anticipation got the best of me and I wasn't completely dry. Its ok I'll probably just put it in a but but my hair FEELS GREAT!!! I mean I was trying to explain how soft it felt to my friend and couldn't find the words. Thank you ladies for all your help, this is a definite must in my reggie!
> 
> And I won't even get started on my NG and how it feels......


Congrats on the soft & silky hair


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a confession ladies....I was afraid to use the shikakai powders because everyone spoke about how drying they are and how you have to be sure to use the correct ratio of conditioning powders when using the shikakai....I already had a premix of 2 parts Brahmi, 1 part Amla and 1 part shikakai, but like I said I never used it I've just been using my 2 parts Brahmi 1 part Amla mix.  This morning I added one more tbls of brahmi to my shikakai mix so now its 3 parts Brahmi, 1 part amla and 1 part shikakai...and my hair feels GREAT!!!!!!!!  Ok sorry it was so long but I'm just so amazed, I love my powders!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I have a confession ladies....I was afraid to use the shikakai powders because everyone spoke about how drying they are and how you have to be sure to use the correct ratio of conditioning powders when using the shikakai....I already had a premix of 2 parts Brahmi, 1 part Amla and 1 part shikakai, but like I said I never used it I've just been using my 2 parts Brahmi 1 part Amla mix. This morning I added one more tbls of brahmi to my shikakai mix so now its 3 parts Brahmi, 1 part amla and 1 part shikakai...and my hair feels GREAT!!!!!!!! Ok sorry it was so long but I'm just so amazed, I love my powders!


 
Mrs R, my hair loves shikakai as well, but in small proportions. I believe that the strengthening properties in it works a lot like protein and that is why I would always do a DC treatment after using it. I do find however, that since I took it out of my henna recipe, that my hair is far less drying afterwards. I need to add this to update my fotki henna recipe.


----------



## Faith (Apr 13, 2009)

If you do the shikakai just make sure you don't leave it in too long.  I'm thinking even 5-10 minutes is good.

I switched my application up a bit and love it better.  I was mixing amla, water and brahmi with conditioner and then applying but yesterday I didn't mix the conditioner and I loved how my hair felt.  I still DCed after but overall I liked how my hair felt.


----------



## joib (Apr 13, 2009)

There are so many ayurvedic threads I can't keep track. Learning a lot over here. I also love my powders but what is this hbicuous powder you all speak of ( I hope I spelled it correct)?


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay, so this past weekend I bought:
Neelibhringadi (coconut oil base)
Afshan Henna Powder
Karishma Herbal Henna
2 bars Swastik Neem Soap
Rose petal powder
Kapor Kachli
Whole Aritha
Mahabhringraj Tail oil
500ml Shikakai Hair Oil
Almond Herbal Hair Oil
Orange Peel Powder
Tulsi(basil) Leaf Powder
2 Kapoor Kachli
2 Maka
Manjishta
Swastik Shikakai (w/marigold & jaswand)
3 boxes Jamila Henna 

The man in the store where I bought my whole aritha asked what I planned on using it for. I told him, but then he told me to make a tea and use it as a final rinse for shiny hair. Isn't aritha a cleanser? I want to try his suggestion, but I don't want my hair stripped. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Okay, so this past weekend I bought:
> Neelibhringadi (coconut oil base)
> Afshan Henna Powder
> Karishma Herbal Henna
> ...


 
I don't know Eisani, aritha is really very stripping to my hair. I tried just using a half a teaspoon in my mix, and it was still too drying. I have 4a/b hair and my hair simply doesn't like it. I was going to try it again but haven't gotten the nerve to yet.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Okay, so this past weekend I bought:
> Neelibhringadi (coconut oil base)
> Afshan Henna Powder
> Karishma Herbal Henna
> ...





Aritha is VERY drying, even when my hair is heavily oiled, I have stopped using it altogether, I now use it to wash clothes. just an indication of how strong it is, I poured less than half a box of the powder in a wash & actually got suds, so this let me know based on the powder to water ratio, that even a teaspoon was too much for *my *hair. It felt hard & stripped every time Me personally, I def. wouldn't use it as a final rinse on hair that has been rinsed of my oil protection, I think the recommendations the people the stores make are what works for *their* hair texture.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 14, 2009)

For those who like to make their own oils...I found a cute little potpourri simmering pot at WalMart for $9.99...they have them back in the crafts section. It holds about a cup of oil (maybe a little more, but not much). It warmed very nicely and didn't scorch.  

I had a small crock pot from there with "low" and "high" settings, but even the "low" seemed to be too much heat. And then I broke it when I was moving my fridge to free up the 18 plastic balls my cat had gotten stuck under there... 

Anywho, used the simmer pot over the weekend with coconut oil, a little jojoba, and a little castor oil, plus 1/4 cup of shikakai powder. I need to strain it one more time, but I think it came out well. I let it infuse for about 6 hours.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aritha is VERY drying, even when my hair is heavily oiled, I have stopped using it altogether, I now use it to wash clothes. just an indication of how strong it is, I poured less than half a box of the powder in a wash & actually got suds, so this let me know based on the powder to water ratio, that even a teaspoon was too much for *my *hair. It felt hard & stripped every time Me personally, I def. wouldn't use it as a final rinse on hair that has been rinsed of my oil protection, I think the recommendations the people the stores make are what works for *their* hair texture.


 ...and see I told him I bought the whole aritha to wash clothes with and he said to only wash wool and other heavy fabrics with it because it was too harsh for lighter fabrics like cotton. This really made me wonder how it could possibly be conditioning if it's too harsh to wash cotton...thanks y'all. I'm not doing that!

ETA: I almost hyperventilated at how cheap everything was! I got a 500 ml bottle of shikakai hair oil + 25% more free for $5.99! My mahabhringraj oil was $4.99, Neelibhringdai $5.99, almond herbal oil $3.99. All of the soaps and powders ranged from $1 to $1.99.


----------



## ladytee2 (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Okay, so this past weekend I bought:
> Neelibhringadi (coconut oil base)
> Afshan Henna Powder
> Karishma Herbal Henna
> ...


 
Man Eisani you dont play.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Okay, so this past weekend I bought:
> * Neelibhringadi (coconut oil base)*
> Afshan Henna Powder
> Karishma Herbal Henna
> ...


Could you explain the benefits of the bold? I have never heard of them before...


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> Could you explain the benefits of the bold? I have never heard of them before...


 Copied and pasted. 
*Neelibhringadi Oil* is one of the most widely used medicated oils in ayurveda. It is said to promote lush growth of thick strong, shining black hair. It also prevents premature graying, dandruff and falling and breaking of hair.
*Hesh Kapoor Kachli Powder* is a boon for those who want thick, lustrous hair and keep it that way for a long time. The powder made into a thick paste that is used to wash the hair. Regular use promotes hair growth by stimulating the roots. It may also help to make your hair thick and lovely. Moreover, the powder also lends a pleasent purfume to the hair, which lasts for a long time.

Briefly Hesh Kapoor Kachli Powder has the following advantages: 

- Stimulates hair roots and promotes hair growth
- Maintains hair texture
- Lends a pleasing perfume to the hair.
*Hesh Manjishsta* For spotless skin that looks younger 
has the following advantages: 
- Removes freckles, pimples, wrinkles, blemishes 
- Cures skin discoloration 
- Improves blood circulation 
- Is an effective astringent


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

ladytee2 said:


> Man Eisani you dont play.


Everything was so cheap, I just couldn't resist!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Okay, so this past weekend I bought:
> Neelibhringadi (coconut oil base)
> Afshan Henna Powder
> Karishma Herbal Henna
> ...





Eisani said:


> Everything was so cheap, I just couldn't resist!



i'm going this weekend to my local Indian grocer to stock up again...the prices you listed are very similar at my retailer...I was amazed the first time I'd gone into purchase simply b/c when I was going to order it all online the shipping and handling jacked everything up!!! I'm going to get whats bolded (plus a shikakai bar and i need more brahmi) thanks for the list!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> i'm going this weekend to my local Indian grocer to stock up again...the prices you listed are very similar at my retailer...I was amazed the first time I'd gone into purchase simply b/c when I was going to order it all online the shipping and handling jacked everything up!!! I'm going to get whats bolded (plus a shikakai bar and i need more brahmi) thanks for the list!


 No problem! My Indian grocer doesn't carry all of those things and sometimes acts like he can't get it in. I'm going to ask him again and see what he says.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Is it just me ladies or is there a noticeable difference, the first pic is 3/31 a couple of days before I started my Ayurvedic regimen the second pic is today....about a week and a half later....by the way   I am now 16 weeks post!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ya'll will never guess what  did today.....I mixed my ayurveda tea rinse with some Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo in a jug and poured it over my cornrowed hair. This was another great way for me to get in my ayurveda regimen while in braids. It was awesome. Since the tea had a lot of oils in it and the Elucence usually leaves my hair feeling a wee bit stripped when used alone, the oils in the rinse offset the stripping effect of the Elucence MB poo. I really enjoy experimenting with this stuff.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Is it just me ladies or is there a noticeable difference, the first pic is 3/31 a couple of days before I started my Ayurvedic regimen the second pic is today....about a week and a half later....by the way I am now 16 weeks post!


 
, there sure is Mrs R. Good job!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> For those who like to make their own oils...I found a cute little potpourri simmering pot at WalMart for $9.99...they have them back in the crafts section. It holds about a cup of oil (maybe a little more, but not much). It warmed very nicely and didn't scorch.
> 
> I had a small crock pot from there with "low" and "high" settings, but even the "low" seemed to be too much heat. And then I broke it when I was moving my fridge to free up the 18 plastic balls my cat had gotten stuck under there...
> 
> Anywho, used the simmer pot over the weekend with coconut oil, a little jojoba, and a little castor oil, plus 1/4 cup of shikakai powder. I need to strain it one more time, but I think it came out well. I let it infuse for about 6 hours.


 
Wow the potpourri simmering pot is a great idea to be used for infusing herbs with oils, thanks for sharing Cassandra. I think I have one of those pots around here somewhere, gatta look for it...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> ...and see I told him I bought the whole aritha to wash clothes with and he said to only wash wool and other heavy fabrics with it because it was too harsh for lighter fabrics like cotton. This really made me wonder how it could possibly be conditioning if it's too harsh to wash cotton...thanks y'all. I'm not doing that!
> 
> *ETA: I almost hyperventilated at how cheap everything was! I got a 500 ml bottle of shikakai hair oil + 25% more free for $5.99! My mahabhringraj oil was $4.99, Neelibhringdai $5.99, almond herbal oil $3.99. All of the soaps and powders ranged from $1 to $1.99*.


 
You just couldn't resist, could you Eisani. This is pure torture for me especially since there aren't any Indian stores here in the Bahamas and I am sure this store doesn't even have a website, right?

Waiting breathlessly for a response!.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Copied and pasted.
> *Neelibhringadi Oil* is one of the most widely used medicated oils in ayurveda. It is said to promote lush growth of thick strong, shining black hair. It also prevents premature graying, dandruff and falling and breaking of hair.
> *Hesh Kapoor Kachli Powder* is a boon for those who want thick, lustrous hair and keep it that way for a long time. The powder made into a thick paste that is used to wash the hair. Regular use promotes hair growth by stimulating the roots. It may also help to make your hair thick and lovely. Moreover, the powder also lends a pleasent purfume to the hair, which lasts for a long time.
> 
> ...


 
Okay will be looking for the Kapoor kachli for sure.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow the potpourri simmering pot is a great idea to be used for infusing herbs with oils, thanks for sharing Cassandra. I think I have one of those pots around here somewhere, gatta look for it...


You can't beat $9.99 for the pot...especially thinking of what us kitchen chemists can make in there. 

I can't find an Indian store here to save my life. I have a friend in MD/DC/VA area who I sent a shopping list to...it's so much cheaper for me to have her ship it to me, than to order online. I'm sure once my order arrives, I'll be making more oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2009)

There are tons of Indian stores here.  Who knew? I'm just lazy.  I prefer ordering and waiting for stuff to arrive.  Two girls at work say they will go with me at lunch one day so at some point I may go.....probably not.  I most likely will order in bulk from that link in the discount sticky.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> There are tons of Indian stores here. Who knew? I'm just lazy. I prefer ordering and waiting for stuff to arrive. Two girls at work say they will go with me at lunch one day so at some point I may go.....probably not. I most likely will order in bulk from that link in the discount sticky.


 **off to find link in discount thread**


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Is it just me ladies or is there a noticeable difference, the first pic is 3/31 a couple of days before I started my Ayurvedic regimen the second pic is today....about a week and a half later....by the way I am now 16 weeks post!


 

Yes I see a difference Keep it up!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> For those who like to make their own oils...I found a cute little potpourri simmering pot at WalMart for $9.99...they have them back in the crafts section. It holds about a cup of oil (maybe a little more, but not much). It warmed very nicely and didn't scorch.
> 
> I had a small crock pot from there with "low" and "high" settings, but even the "low" seemed to be too much heat. And then I broke it when I was moving my fridge to free up the 18 plastic balls my cat had gotten stuck under there...
> 
> Anywho, used the simmer pot over the weekend with coconut oil, a little jojoba, and a little castor oil, plus 1/4 cup of shikakai powder. I need to strain it one more time, but I think it came out well. I let it infuse for about 6 hours.


 

I love doing my oils this way also if you let the infusion sit overnight, it's eaiser to pour the oil off the top, because the sludge/herbs settles to the bottom.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> There are tons of Indian stores here. Who knew? I'm just lazy. I prefer ordering and waiting for stuff to arrive. Two girls at work say they will go with me at lunch one day so at some point I may go.....probably not. I most likely will order in bulk from that link in the discount sticky.


 
Shay, are you in northern VA Arlington/Alexandria? I have called most of the stores in the DMV area and they don't have everything we all used here, most of them only have amla. If you find one with some more herbs please let me know.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You just couldn't resist, could you Eisani. This is pure torture for me especially since there aren't any Indian stores here in the Bahamas and I am sure this store doesn't even have a website, right?
> 
> Waiting breathlessly for a response!.


 I just looked up both stores and neither have a website . The coolest part for me was that both of these places were literally right across the street from each other! I was in heaven.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 15, 2009)

There are sooo many ayurvedic products who can resist buying all of it, but I have gained excellent growth with Aritha, Amla, and brahmi powders. Coconut and brahmi oil. and Henna. Good Luck Ladies. Oh yeah, I have also decreased my shampoo usage which I think is a BIG factor. Not drying my hair out.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2009)

ltown said:


> Shay, are you in northern VA Arlington/Alexandria? I have called most of the stores in the DMV area and they don't have everything we all used here, most of them only have amla. If you find one with some more herbs please let me know.


 
Yes, I live in Arlington.  I printed a list but I haven't visited anything.  So that is good to know.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Apr 16, 2009)

Have any of you ever tried to use just the aritha foam? Like through soaking the nuts rather then the powders?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Apr 16, 2009)

PS I miss Maryland's amazing weather. Two of my babies were born there. It's a very diverse place there so finding some products shouldn't be too hard, like in the metro DC-VA-MD areas


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm going to my local Indian grocer tomorrow, I need to pick up a new box of brahmi and  purchase a few other things.... and I want to try heena for the first time probably the later part of next week or next weekend since I'm getting my hair done tomorrow.  I wanted to see if you ladies have heard of or tried this product:






  "Heenara" Hair Pack Powder
Ayurvedic Colorant, conditioner and nourisher for hair 

Naturoriche Heenara Herbal Hair Pack has the following advantages: 
- Beauty secret for hair 
- Helps color and condition the hair naturally 
- Acts as a coolant 

Also on my list to purchase:
Shikakai bar
Vatika Coconut Oil
Maka Powder
Habiscus Powder (if they carry it)
Neem Tone Skin Powder
Naturoriche Skin Life Powder


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 16, 2009)

bump....if you havent used that one can someone recommend a good Henna for relaxed hair...I know it has to be body grade correct?


----------



## lucea (Apr 16, 2009)

kiesha8185 said:


> Apply *Ayurvedic oil mixture* to dry, dirty hair for 1 hour-overnight.
> Apply *Ayurvedic wash mixture* to my hair for an hour (don't rinse out the oil that was in your hair previously).
> Rinse out the Ayurveda wash mixture for 5 minutes with hot water.
> Deep condition.
> ...



Love your reggie, kiesha8185 . Your hair's beautiful. Just curious - what kind of deep conditioner do you use?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I'm going to my local Indian grocer tomorrow, I need to pick up a new box of brahmi and purchase a few other things.... and I want to try heena for the first time probably the later part of next week or next weekend since I'm getting my hair done tomorrow. I wanted to see if you ladies have heard of or tried this product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
All the bolded above are on my wish list Mrs R. I haven't tried the heenara yet either. Also on my wish list is Karishma herbal henna, Reshma henna, Kapoor Kachli, Hesh Orange powder, Hesh Manjishta, Chandrika Soap - my skin loves this soap a lot, and a case of indigo. I can't seem to use up the Vatika coconut oil fast enough, so I don't buy that anymore. It always gets rancid on me so I just simply stick with good old Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil from the whole foods store.

*I do want to know if anyone has tried the Dabur Vatika Henna Conditioning Shampoo though....anyone??? What is it like??? Is it stripping, etc?*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Love your reggie, kiesha8185 . Your hair's beautiful. Just curious - what kind of deep conditioner do you use?


 
Is Keisha still here, I haven't seen her here in a long time....


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> bump....if you havent used that one can someone recommend a good Henna for relaxed hair...I know it has to be body grade correct?


 
If you order online, you could try Henna Sooq's site at www.hennasooq.com.


----------



## LadyD (Apr 16, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> *I can't find an Indian store here to save my life*


 
Cassandra,
After this weekend I will PM you.  My brother lives in Charlotte, NC and just told me last night about a Indian store that just opened up by him.  They have a restaurant next door. I will get the name and address of the store from him for you.  I have him checking on a list of products for me.


----------



## empressri (Apr 17, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Have any of you ever tried to use just the aritha foam? Like through soaking the nuts rather then the powders?




ooh no but i  heard it's nice! i just bought the hesh powder one


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> All the bolded above are on my wish list Mrs R. I haven't tried the heenara yet either. Also on my wish list is Karishma herbal henna, Reshma henna, Kapoor Kachli, Hesh Orange powder, Hesh Manjishta, Chandrika Soap - my skin loves this soap a lot, and a case of indigo. *I can't seem to use up the Vatika coconut oil fast enough, so I don't buy that anymore. It always gets rancid on me so I just simply stick with good old Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil* from the whole foods store.
> 
> *I do want to know if anyone has tried the Dabur Vatika Henna Conditioning Shampoo though....anyone??? What is it like??? Is it stripping, etc?*


 Thanks for the tip regarding the Vatika Coconut Oil....I already have a jar of EVCO, I think I'll stick with that.....Well I guess I'll be the one to try out the Heenera.....I'll come back with a list of what I purchased later on today...Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 17, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Have any of you ever tried to use just the aritha foam? Like through soaking the nuts rather then the powders?


 Ooh, I have some nuts so I'm going to try it the next time I cleanse. 


Aggie said:


> All the bolded above are on my wish list Mrs R. I haven't tried the heenara yet either. *Also on my wish list is Karishma herbal henna, Reshma henna, Kapoor Kachli, Hesh Orange powder, Hesh* *Manjishta, Chandrika Soap* - my skin loves this soap a lot, and a case of indigo. I can't seem to use up the Vatika coconut oil fast enough, so I don't buy that anymore. It always gets rancid on me so I just simply stick with good old Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil from the whole foods store.
> 
> *I do want to know if anyone has tried the Dabur Vatika Henna Conditioning Shampoo though....anyone??? What is it like??? Is it stripping, etc?*


 Had I known the bolded, I could've grabbed all of those for you. I guess I'll be asking next time.

ETA: I HATED that Vatika henna shampoo


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 17, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> Cassandra,
> After this weekend I will PM you. My brother lives in Charlotte, NC and just told me last night about a Indian store that just opened up by him. They have a restaurant next door. I will get the name and address of the store from him for you. I have him checking on a list of products for me.


Sweet!! 
Seriously...I will help keep them in business if they have what I need...  It would be too much like right for it to be on my side of town...but I will drive over h*ll's half acre to get there, if I can save on shipping.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 17, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> bump....if you havent used that one can someone recommend a good Henna for relaxed hair...I know it has to be body grade correct?



Mehandi.com sells a packet specifically for African-American relaxed hair.



*Just tried Amla and Zizyphus Spina Christi in my conditioner. So far so good.*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Ooh, I have some nuts so I'm going to try it the next time I cleanse.
> 
> Had I known the bolded, I could've grabbed all of those for you. I guess I'll be asking next time.
> 
> *ETA: I HATED that Vatika henna shampoo*


 
Thanks for chiming in Eisani.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2009)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Mehandi.com sells a packet specifically for African-American relaxed hair.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Just tried Amla and Zizyphus Spina Christi in my conditioner. So far so good.*


 
I was on that site yesterday and thought to myself "Wow, they are expensive!" They have quite a bit of stuff, but I couldn't bring myself to spend the kind of money they're asking for especially seeing that I get great results with the products I do have that cost me substantially less. But to each his own, I guess...


----------



## Muse (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi ladies! I finally got through this WHOLE thread and I learned A LOT! I decided to take it slow and bought a box of Hesh brahmi, Neem (for my face-it works!) and Vatika oil at my local Indian grocer. Yesterday I decided to take the plunge. I did a prepoo with the Vatika which made my hair so soft, then I washed with my regular Aveda shampoo and I applied my brahmi, water and Vatika oil paste to my hair and let it sit for 20 minutes. As I applied it though it was very gritty and did not feel moisturizing like the conditiners I am use to so like all newbies I remembered the horror stories of dry tangled hair and got a little worried but I pressed on. I rinsed (this must be one of the easier ones to rinse out because I had no problems). My hair was so soft and hydrated I almost felt like I didn't need to deep condition but I did anyway. I kinda feel like my DC took a little better than usual. After my 1 hour DC I rinsed and my hair felt great! I threw a little more Vatika oil into my towel dried hair, bunned and went to bed. The next morning my hair was so soft even the parts that are always super dry and crunchy. Ayurveda is definitely a keeper for me! I am a trasitioning 4B BTW with more natural hair than relaxed.

I have decided to keep my shampoo for now because I am just starting out and I think that's where a lot of newbies get caught with the dry tangled hair because they start off right away with the big guns. Right now I am going to experiment with the conditioning powders: Brhami, Amla, Bhringraj, and Hibiscus. I plan on using them one at time to see how they work on my hair and then I will start mixing. It will probably be a while before I venture into using shikaki, aritha and henna. I want to keep my Ayurveda regimen very simple with minimal mixing and I plan on using my powders as a paste because I love how it exfoliates my scalp.

I do have a couple question though: If I am using the 4 powders I listed above regularly, say twice a week, would this be sufficient enough to toss out my protein treatments? And can you OD on those powders like protein?
Also how long does a water/paste mixture last? I had some left over from last night and I kept it in a plastic bowl with lid in the fridge. I didn't want to toss it out until I found out how long it would keep.

Thanks!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Muse said:


> Hi ladies! I finally got through this WHOLE thread and I learned A LOT! I decided to take it slow...My hair was so soft and hydrated I almost felt like I didn't need to deep condition but I did anyway.  The next morning my hair was so soft even the parts that are always super dry and crunchy. Ayurveda is definitely a keeper for me! I am a trasitioning 4B BTW with more natural hair than relaxed.
> I have decided to keep my shampoo for now
> I do have a couple question though: If I am using the 4 powders I listed above regularly, say twice a week, would this be sufficient enough to toss out my protein treatments? And can you OD on those powders like protein?
> Also how long does a water/paste mixture last? I had some left over from last night and I kept it in a plastic bowl with lid in the fridge. I didn't want to toss it out until I found out how long it would keep.
> Thanks!


 
*I'm glad this was a great experience for you as well!!!  I started a few weeks ago and fell in love after the first try!!  I am no expert so I can't answer either of your questions.  But these ladies are so helpful and knowledgable I'm sure someone will shortly...*
*Congrats on your success!!!*


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 18, 2009)

Muse said:


> Hi ladies! I finally got through this WHOLE thread and I learned A LOT! I decided to take it slow and bought a box of Hesh brahmi, Neem (for my face-it works!) and Vatika oil at my local Indian grocer. Yesterday I decided to take the plunge. I did a prepoo with the Vatika which made my hair so soft, then I washed with my regular Aveda shampoo and I applied my brahmi, water and Vatika oil paste to my hair and let it sit for 20 minutes. As I applied it though it was very gritty and did not feel moisturizing like the conditiners I am use to so like all newbies I remembered the horror stories of dry tangled hair and got a little worried but I pressed on. I rinsed (this must be one of the easier ones to rinse out because I had no problems). My hair was so soft and hydrated I almost felt like I didn't need to deep condition but I did anyway. I kinda feel like my DC took a little better than usual. After my 1 hour DC I rinsed and my hair felt great! I threw a little more Vatika oil into my towel dried hair, bunned and went to bed. The next morning my hair was so soft even the parts that are always super dry and crunchy. Ayurveda is definitely a keeper for me! I am a trasitioning 4B BTW with more natural hair than relaxed.
> 
> I have decided to keep my shampoo for now because I am just starting out and I think that's where a lot of newbies get caught with the dry tangled hair because they start off right away with the big guns. Right now I am going to experiment with the conditioning powders: Brhami, Amla, Bhringraj, and Hibiscus. I plan on using them one at time to see how they work on my hair and then I will start mixing. It will probably be a while before I venture into using shikaki, aritha and henna. I want to keep my Ayurveda regimen very simple with minimal mixing and I plan on using my powders as a paste because I love how it exfoliates my scalp.
> 
> ...


 

Congratulations on your Ayurveda experience!!  Sounds like you are def. on the right track. You can still use your protein treatments along with Ayurveda, Henna & Protein are the 2 you don't want to overdo together, And yes your mixture will keep in the fridge. I usually save my leftover mix till the next time I dc, or cowash, which is usually the same week. Although I have kept it for almost 2 wks. with no problems, I just add a little more cond. & powder & wallah!! Try mixing your powder in with your Cond. the next time, to save yourself a step.


----------



## Muse (Apr 18, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> *I'm glad this was a great experience for you as well!!!  I started a few weeks ago and fell in love after the first try!!  I am no expert so I can't answer either of your questions.  But these ladies are so helpful and knowledgable I'm sure someone will shortly...*
> *Congrats on your success!!!*



Thank you very much! I am so excited about this most of all because it's all natural and these powders and oils have stood the test of time.



flowinlocks said:


> Congratulations on your Ayurveda experience!!  Sounds like you are def. on the right track. You can still use your protein treatments along with Ayurveda, *Henna & Protein are the 2 you don't want to overdo together*, And yes your mixture will keep in the fridge. I usually save my leftover mix till the next time I dc, or cowash, which is usually the same week. Although I have kept it for almost 2 wks. with no problems, I just add a little more cond. & powder & wallah!! Try mixing your powder in with your Cond. the next time, to save yourself a step.



Aha! Those are the two, henna and protein, gotcha. That's great about me being able to keep it in the fridge. I plan to wash again on Wednesday so that'll be perfect.

Ya know, I thought a lot about adding it to my conditioner but I never rub my conditioners on my scalp for fear of build up and I figured since I would be rubbing the powder on my scalp I didn't want to rub the conditioner in too. Perhaps mixing the powder in with the con prevents build up?

Thanks Flowinlocks! I feel like if I am consistent with this my hair will be long and strong by this time next year for sure!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

Muse said:


> Hi ladies! I finally got through this WHOLE thread and I learned A LOT! I decided to take it slow and bought a box of Hesh brahmi, Neem (for my face-it works!) and Vatika oil at my local Indian grocer. Yesterday I decided to take the plunge. I did a prepoo with the Vatika which made my hair so soft, then I washed with my regular Aveda shampoo and I applied my brahmi, water and Vatika oil paste to my hair and let it sit for 20 minutes. As I applied it though it was very gritty and did not feel moisturizing like the conditiners I am use to so like all newbies I remembered the horror stories of dry tangled hair and got a little worried but I pressed on. I rinsed (this must be one of the easier ones to rinse out because I had no problems). My hair was so soft and hydrated I almost felt like I didn't need to deep condition but I did anyway. I kinda feel like my DC took a little better than usual. After my 1 hour DC I rinsed and my hair felt great! I threw a little more Vatika oil into my towel dried hair, bunned and went to bed. The next morning my hair was so soft even the parts that are always super dry and crunchy. Ayurveda is definitely a keeper for me! I am a trasitioning 4B BTW with more natural hair than relaxed.
> 
> I have decided to keep my shampoo for now because I am just starting out and I think that's where a lot of newbies get caught with the dry tangled hair because they start off right away with the big guns. Right now I am going to experiment with the conditioning powders: Brhami, Amla, Bhringraj, and Hibiscus. I plan on using them one at time to see how they work on my hair and then I will start mixing. It will probably be a while before I venture into using shikaki, aritha and henna. I want to keep my Ayurveda regimen very simple with minimal mixing and I plan on using my powders as a paste because I love how it exfoliates my scalp.
> 
> ...


 
Muse adding to what flowinlocks already said...Usually the teas/pastes last about 3-5 days in the fridge but some have success with them even longer. I would recommend that you add a few drops of essential oil like rosemary or grapefruit to help it last a little longer if you so desire. Hmmm, I don't know if you should toss out your protein conditioners. I use both ayurveda powders and protein conditioners, alternatedly of course followed by deep conditioning. My hair is fine, relaxed (chemically altered) and loves protein so I won't be giving them up basically for these reasons.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 19, 2009)

Muse said:


> Hi ladies! I finally got through this WHOLE thread and I learned A LOT! I decided to take it slow and bought a box of Hesh brahmi, Neem (for my face-it works!) and Vatika oil at my local Indian grocer. Yesterday I decided to take the plunge. I did a prepoo with the Vatika which made my hair so soft, then I washed with my regular Aveda shampoo and I applied my brahmi, water and Vatika oil paste to my hair and let it sit for 20 minutes. As I applied it though it was very gritty and did not feel moisturizing like the conditiners I am use to so like all newbies I remembered the horror stories of dry tangled hair and got a little worried but I pressed on. I rinsed (this must be one of the easier ones to rinse out because I had no problems). My hair was so soft and hydrated I almost felt like I didn't need to deep condition but I did anyway. I kinda feel like my DC took a little better than usual. After my 1 hour DC I rinsed and my hair felt great! I threw a little more Vatika oil into my towel dried hair, bunned and went to bed. The next morning my hair was so soft even the parts that are always super dry and crunchy. Ayurveda is definitely a keeper for me! I am a trasitioning 4B BTW with more natural hair than relaxed.
> 
> I have decided to keep my shampoo for now because I am just starting out and I think that's where a lot of newbies get caught with the dry tangled hair because they start off right away with the big guns. Right now I am going to experiment with the conditioning powders: Brhami, Amla, Bhringraj, and Hibiscus. I plan on using them one at time to see how they work on my hair and then I will start mixing. It will probably be a while before I venture into using shikaki, aritha and henna. I want to keep my Ayurveda regimen very simple with minimal mixing and I plan on using my powders as a paste because I love how it exfoliates my scalp.
> 
> ...


 
____________________________________________________________

*When using aritha or shikaki, instead of using 1 tsp use 1/2 tsp to see how your hair reacts to that. I use paste instead of tea because the tea was too drying for my hair. WELCOME to ayurveda and congratulations.*


----------



## Muse (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank You ladies! A couple more questions for you all: When I eventually decide to use the cleansing powders will they be able to remove heavy cones from my hair? I try to stay away from leave ins with cones but my conditioner has them and when I flat iron I use lots of heavy cones.

I did another Brahmi paste wash again today and my hair feels great. This is my second time but my hair already feels fuller and a bit stronger. I am an excessive shedder and I haven't seen a decrease in this though. I know it's still early but I kinda thought less shedding would be the first thing I noticed. Has any of these powders helped any one with any shedding issues? How long did it take for you to see results?

I have decided that when I finish testing each powder (and if they each work for me) I will alternate between 2 different paste mixes: one with amla, bhringraj, and fenugreek (I want the slip) and the other with brahmi and hibiscus. 

Again thank you ladies for the warm welcome!!


----------



## jeabai (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd like to know which powders help with shedding also. I've got hair all over the house!


----------



## jeabai (Apr 19, 2009)

ReviveUK has a new video for shampoo and spritz!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go97bsJTyeQ


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Muse said:


> Thank You ladies! A couple more questions for you all: When I eventually decide to use the cleansing powders will they be able to remove heavy cones from my hair? I try to stay away from leave ins with cones but my conditioner has them and when I flat iron I use lots of heavy cones.
> 
> I did another Brahmi paste wash again today and my hair feels great. This is my second time but my hair already feels fuller and a bit stronger. I am an excessive shedder and I haven't seen a decrease in this though. I know it's still early but I kinda thought less shedding would be the first thing I noticed. Has any of these powders helped any one with any shedding issues? How long did it take for you to see results?
> 
> ...


 


jbailey said:


> I'd like to know which powders help with shedding also. I've got hair all over the house!


 

Actually the tea stops shedding in it's tracks!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7169711&postcount=562


----------



## hurricane (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that if you clarify it may stop the shedding. I use the suave or you could use the ACV rine or baking soda and water. Then follow up with a protein DC. I dunno. This may help.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Muse said:


> Thank you very much! I am so excited about this most of all because it's all natural and these powders and oils have stood the test of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I don't massage the powders on my scalp, I usually mix them with cond. and apply the mixture to dry hair, ng first just like I'm applying a relaxer touchup, then I go back & coat the ends & put on a plastic cap. I can say I have totally given up shampoo & I don't have any build up. If it's cleansing I want, I'll add Shikakai & Neem to the mix.


----------



## jeabai (Apr 19, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Actually the tea stops shedding in it's tracks!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7169711&postcount=562


 

Thanks I'll give it a try tomorrow. I'm still just dipping my toes in the water on Ayurveda - I really appreciate the help!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey girls, just checking in. I just did a cowash with TJ Nourish Spa, Suave Humectant, Amla, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Nettle, Horsetail, & Shikakai. I think I've mastered the Shikakai for my hair. I've came to the conclusion, that I can only use a half of teaspoon of this particular herb, even when mixed with other powders. Also 15 mins. is the tops for leaving it on my hair. Also I used double the amount of Horsetail this time, since it makes my hair so soft. My hair felt soooo soft & strong after doing this. I did this on dry preoiled hair. Another discovery I made was Shikakai seems to be gritty & leaves particles behind not matter how much rinsing with water & cond. afterwards. So I decided to put my powder in my food processor & grind it some more, the end result was a fine milled powder, which I'm sure will rinse easier. Too bad I thought of it *after* I cowashed. I think I will try this with my Bhringraj powder as well, because it seems to have bits of stems & sticks in it.


----------



## Muse (Apr 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey girls, just checking in. I just did a cowash with TJ Nourish Spa, Suave Humectant, Amla, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Nettle, Horsetail, & Shikakai. I think I've mastered the Shikakai for my hair. I've came to the conclusion, that I can only use a half of teaspoon of this particular herb, even when mixed with other powders. Also 15 mins. is the tops for leaving it on my hair. Also I used double the amount of Horsetail this time, since it makes my hair so soft. My hair felt soooo soft & strong after doing this. I did this on dry preoiled hair. Another discover I made was Shikakai seems to be gritty & leaves particles behind not matter how much rinsing with water & cond. afterwards. So I decided to put my powder in my food processor & grind it some more, the end result was a fine milled powder, which I'm sure will rinse easier. Too bad I thought of it *after* I cowashed. I think I will try this with my Bhringraj powder as well, because it seems to have bits of stems & sticks in it.



This sounds great! When I finally do introduce Shikakai into my powder mix I will use a very small amount. Do you use powders daily?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the response to my PM FlowinLocks, but I still didn't get the Henna.  They had maybe 10 or more different Henna's....I couldn't tell by the packaging which were BAQ and when I asked the owner of the store he was unsure as well, so I decided I'd come back to LHCF to see if anyone had any pics of the BAQ Henna they use so I'll at least have that to go by.  

He was out of Brahmi, so I'll have to go back in about a week they should have more by then, however I was able to pick up the following:

BrahmiAmla Oil
Mahabhringraj Oil
Maka Powder
Shikakai bar


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Muse said:


> This sounds great! When I finally do introduce Shikakai into my powder mix I will use a very small amount. Do you use powders daily?


 
Nah, I dc twice a week with the herbs, & cowash about twice a week with them. I have been so busy lately. I'm sure I'll be doing almost every day in the summer. That's why I like to keep the oils on hand, so the herbs are always in my hair, even when I'm lazy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Thanks for the response to my PM FlowinLocks, but I still didn't get the Henna. They had maybe 10 or more different Henna's....I couldn't tell by the packaging which were BAQ and when I asked the owner of the store he was unsure as well, so I decided I'd come back to LHCF to see if anyone had any pics of the BAQ Henna they use so I'll at least have that to go by.
> 
> He was out of Brahmi, so I'll have to go back in about a week they should have more by then, however I was able to pick up the following:
> 
> ...


 
I know a lot of ladies use this kind Jamila http://www.henname.net/henna.html
They also say it's easy to rinse. I order my Henna from HennaSooq. 
http://www.hennasooq.com/


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I know a lot of ladies use this kind Jamila http://www.henname.net/henna.html
> They also say it's easy to rinse. I order my Henna from HennaSooq.
> http://www.hennasooq.com/


 

They had this at the store, but I didn't see anything on the packaging that let me know if it was ok to use and the dates were good on the package...I'll pick this up when I go back next week to get the Brahmi they were out of.....
I can't thank you and Aggie enough for all the help you two have given me.  I hope you two don't mind hopefully after this I won't have to bother you ladies as much.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> They had this at the store, but I didn't see anything on the packaging that let me know if it was ok to use and the dates were good on the package...I'll pick this up when I go back next week to get the Brahmi they were out of.....
> I can't thank you and Aggie enough for all the help you two have given me. I hope you two don't mind hopefully after this I won't have to bother you ladies as much.


 

You're welcome, that's what we're here for to help each other.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Apr 22, 2009)

If I mix my powders with conditioner do I need to pre poo with oil?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> If I mix my powders with conditioner do I need to pre poo with oil?


 

I wouldn't chance doing it without, I oil my hair nightly & every morning before I bun, so I never have to do a separate oiling.


----------



## Anna9764 (Apr 22, 2009)

Flowinglocks what kind of tea pot do you use?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey girls, just checking in. I just did a cowash with TJ Nourish Spa, Suave Humectant, Amla, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Nettle, Horsetail, & Shikakai. I think I've mastered the Shikakai for my hair. I've came to the conclusion, that I can only use a half of teaspoon of this particular herb, even when mixed with other powders. Also 15 mins. is the tops for leaving it on my hair. Also I used double the amount of Horsetail this time, since it makes my hair so soft. My hair felt soooo soft & strong after doing this. I did this on dry preoiled hair. Another discover I made was Shikakai seems to be gritty & leaves particles behind not matter how much rinsing with water & cond. afterwards. So I decided to put my powder in my food processor & grind it some more, the end result was a fine milled powder, which I'm sure will rinse easier. Too bad I thought of it *after* I cowashed. I think I will try this with my Bhringraj powder as well, because it seems to have bits of stems & sticks in it.


 

Flowin, you are getting this ayurveda technique down. Thanks for the support and sharing


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Anna9764 said:


> Flowinglocks what kind of tea pot do you use?


 

I was using this one from QVC http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/....K17303.desc.Tea-Server-Ball-5-Cup-Tea-Brewer

I don't know if they still have it, but mine brokeerplexed So I just use the strainer in a small pot of boiled water. I think Meijers has this one also.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Apr 22, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I wouldn't chance doing it without, I oil my hair nightly & every morning before I bun, so I never have to do a separate oiling.



Thank you. I was trying to be lazy


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 22, 2009)

I prepoo'd with a mixture of 100% aloe vera juice, BrahmiAmla Oil, Mahabhringraj Oil, Shikakai Oil, Amla Oil and EVCO.  I added 2 tbs of Maka to my 2pt Brahmi/1pt Amla powder mix.  Rinsed with V05 Moisture Milks and co washed using Aussie Moist.  I almost didn't DC, but I know better, it was my first time using Maka and I'm happy I made the purchase.  My hair felt so good before adding my DC, I can't wait to see how my hair feels when its dry.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
What kind of tea rinse is recommend for individual braids? I don't have any itichies going on. Scalp looks pretty good. I did do a henna treatment before I got the braids....
TIA


----------



## Ruchita Ayurveda (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, you all have such complicated mixes and add ins to your powders. Does anyone just do a traditional indian head bath - oil and then wash with powder with nothing else added in ?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Ruchita Ayurveda said:


> Wow, you all have such complicated mixes and add ins to your powders. Does anyone just do a traditional indian head bath - oil and then wash with powder with nothing else added in ?


 

Lol, I think most members started out that way, but soon learned new ways to keep the powders from drying out their hair, and also maximize the cond. experience. It's sorta like Ayurveda on steroids Hey do you have Hibiscus powder in stock?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> They had this at the store, but I didn't see anything on the packaging that let me know if it was ok to use and the dates were good on the package...I'll pick this up when I go back next week to get the Brahmi they were out of.....
> *I can't thank you and Aggie enough for all the help you two have given me. I hope you two don't mind hopefully after this I won't have to bother you ladies as much*.


 

You're quite welcomed honey and it's not a bother for me at all.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

tay_luv said:


> If I mix my powders with conditioner do I need to pre poo with oil?


 
Actually this is highly recommended. If you have ayurveda oils, that's even better but not absolutely necessary. If you are adding conditioner to your powders, prepoo the scalp for sure to act as a tiny barrier from the conditioner getting on your scalp (which causes itching for me once dried). So when I prepoo my scalp with the oils, it's protected from the conditioner that's mixed in the powders.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> *I prepoo'd with a mixture of 100% aloe vera juice,* BrahmiAmla Oil, Mahabhringraj Oil, Shikakai Oil, Amla Oil and EVCO. I added 2 tbs of Maka to my 2pt Brahmi/1pt Amla powder mix. Rinsed with V05 Moisture Milks and co washed using Aussie Moist. *I almost didn't DC, but I know better,* it was my first time using Maka and I'm happy I made the purchase. My hair felt so good before adding my DC, I can't wait to see how my hair feels when its dry.


 
Love the touch with the aloe vera juice Mrs R and you are catching on real fast. Good job!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> What kind of tea rinse is recommend for individual braids? I don't have any itichies going on. Scalp looks pretty good. I did do a henna treatment before I got the braids....
> TIA


 
I'd recommend an amla/brahmi tea mixed in with a small amount of bhringraj or brahmi or coconut/vatika oil, strain, put in a spritzer bottle, shake vigorously and spritz on hair daily. If you do not want to add the oils to the tea then I would recommend very lightly oiling your scalp with the oil instead, followed by spritzing.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

Ruchita Ayurveda said:


> Wow, you all have such complicated mixes and add ins to your powders. Does anyone just do a traditional indian head bath - oil and then wash with powder with nothing else added in ?


 
No more traditional methods for me Ruchita. It leaves my hair wayyy too dry. The glosses are fantastic.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Apr 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'd recommend an amla/brahmi tea mixed in with a small amount of bhringraj or brahmi or coconut/vatika oil, strain, put in a spritzer bottle, shake vigorously and spritz on hair daily. If you do not want to add the oils to the tea then I would recommend very lightly oiling your scalp with the oil instead, followed by spritzing.


 

Thanks so much.....


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm kinda leery about purchasing powders from my local indian shop now after reading threads about people using old powder. The boxes don't have any dates. I bought a bottle of Vatika oil that had no date but it came with the little wooden scalp massaging brush, I've read post from about 2 years back where people mentioned that brush coming with their oil. My bottle smells good and it works really well but...I just want to be safe. I don't know if expired Ayurveda powders/oils can eventually have a negative effect on the hair and scalp.

Also someone else said they used a box of henna from a local shop and later they bought the same brand online and the difference was like night and day. I am going to order online and compare (hoping that I get non expired powder from the online vendor). I cannot wait to try Bhringraj!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

Pre oiled my hair today with my special ayurveda oil blend and now I am hennaing my hair overnight.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

I henna'ed my jair overnight and I did a 5 minute MT treatment in the shower. Now I'm DCing with 6 conditioners all mixed up together - a little each of AO HSR, Mizani Moisturefuse, Mizani Thermasmooth, Pantene R/N Hair conditioning mask, Salerm 21 Wheat germ mask, and a smidgeon of Tresemme Remoisturize with B5 conditioner all mixed up with epsom salt. 

I heated up the epsom salt and tresemme in the microwave for 30 seconds then mixed in the other conditioners and saturated my hair with it. I did this yesterday and it made my new growth very very soft so I thought I'd repeat it today. I will DC for the rest of the day because of the henna treatment I did this morning.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all, I was tryna get thru reading the whole thread before posting but I need some help. I am 4b natural, with APL length hair, my aim is as much growth as I can get. I've had success with henna, but am now trying to grasp other ayurvedic treatments for my hair. I've just gone into micro braids no hair added, and wondered if anyone has done rinses or oil treatments while in braids. I think Sareca once posted about doing an amla rinse while she was in braids. Any recipes/advice? TIA!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Hi all, I was tryna get thru reading the whole thread before posting but I need some help. I am 4b natural, with APL length hair, my aim is as much growth as I can get. I've had success with henna, but am now trying to grasp other ayurvedic treatments for my hair. I've just gone into micro braids no hair added, and wondered if anyone has done rinses or oil treatments while in braids. I think Sareca once posted about doing an amla rinse while she was in braids. Any recipes/advice? TIA!


 
I make an amla/brahmi/bhringraj/kalpi tone rinse (1 tablespoon each). I mix the powders with 20-24 oz of hot distilled water, let steep overnight, add some amla and brahmi oils (an ounce or 2) to it, put in a spritzer bottle, shake up and spray on my braids daily. The rinse does not last longer than a week on it's own so I add some rosemary essential oils to it as a preservative for it to last a lot longer. Of course, you can always make a lot less than I do, say 8-10 oz at a time instead - just reduce amount of powders and water used.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all, I was tryna get thru reading the whole thread before posting but I need some help. I am 4b natural, with APL length hair, my aim is as much growth as I can get. I've had success with henna, but am now trying to grasp other ayurvedic treatments for my hair. I've just gone into micro braids no hair added, and wondered if anyone has done rinses or oil treatments while in braids. I think Sareca once posted about doing an amla rinse while she was in braids. Any recipes/advice? TIA!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Hi all, I was tryna get thru reading the whole thread before posting but I need some help. I am 4b natural, with APL length hair, my aim is as much growth as I can get. I've had success with henna, but am now trying to grasp other ayurvedic treatments for my hair. I've just gone into micro braids no hair added, and wondered if anyone has done rinses or oil treatments while in braids. I think Sareca once posted about doing an amla rinse while she was in braids. Any recipes/advice? TIA!


 


pookiwah said:


> Hi all, I was tryna get thru reading the whole thread before posting but I need some help. I am 4b natural, with APL length hair, my aim is as much growth as I can get. I've had success with henna, but am now trying to grasp other ayurvedic treatments for my hair. I've just gone into micro braids no hair added, and wondered if anyone has done rinses or oil treatments while in braids. I think Sareca once posted about doing an amla rinse while she was in braids. Any recipes/advice? TIA!


 
Whoa, check this out, your double post split in 2 and mine in between them. I have never seen this happen beforeerplexed.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I henna'ed my jair overnight and I did a 5 minute MT treatment in the shower. Now I'm DCing with 6 conditioners all mixed up together - a little each of AO HSR, Mizani Moisturefuse, Mizani Thermasmooth, Pantene R/N Hair conditioning mask, Salerm 21 Wheat germ mask, and a smidgeon of Tresemme Remoisturize with B5 conditioner all mixed up with epsom salt.
> 
> I heated up the epsom salt and tresemme in the microwave for 30 seconds then mixed in the other conditioners and saturated my hair with it. I did this yesterday and it made my new growth very very soft so I thought I'd repeat it today. I will DC for the rest of the day because of the henna treatment I did this morning.


 
Aggie, are you using up your stash and that why 6 conditioners?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't wait until I get home. I'm going to do a Brahmi/ Maka (Bhringraj) co wash and DC. I henna'd last week and my hair is so soft and strong. I plan to henna atleast once a month now.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 24, 2009)

Did a brahmi and amla hair treatment. Co-washed with VO5 tea therapy.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie, are you using up your stash and that why 6 conditioners?


 
Yes I am ltown. I want to BC my hair now. These bone straight ends are getting on my nerves. I am transitioning to texlaxed hair and I kid you not, my new growth is easier to deal with than my relaxed hair. I never thought I'd say that.....EVER!!! 

I won't BC though but I think I'll have my hairstylist take off quite a bit the next time I'm in her chair. I only have about 1.5" of new growth and I need my hair to stay long enough to at least get into a bun for a while. I ain't lyin' though, I really like touching and playing with my new growth. I see now why so many naturals finger comb their hair.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes I am ltown. I want to BC my hair now. These bone straight ends are getting on my nerves. I am transitioning to texlaxed hair and I kid you not, my new growth is easier to deal with than my relaxed hair. I never thought I'd say that.....EVER!!!
> 
> I won't BC though but I think I'll have my hairstylist take off quite a bit the next time I'm in her chair. I only have about 1.5" of new growth and I need my hair to stay long enough to at least get into a bun for a while. I ain't lyin' though, I really like touching and playing with my new growth. I see now why so many naturals finger comb their hair.


 
Aggie, you don't have to BC before coming to lhcf I BC three time because that how I thought it had to be done. But now I'm in the transition long term like so many have here. My hair was only cl so I don't have to transition long. Come on join us!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie, you don't have to BC. before coming to lhcf I BC three time because that how I thought it had to be done. But now I'm in the transition long term like so many have here. My hair was only cl so I don't have to transition long. Come on join us!


I am thinking about it long and hard ltown. I want to keep stretching beyond the 8 months I was thinking of reaching until September this year. I just might stretch much longer and I need that kind of support too.Thanks for the encouragemet honey.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

ltown said:


> Aggie, you don't have to BC before coming to lhcf I BC three time because that how I thought it had to be done. But now I'm in the transition long term like so many have here. My hair was only cl so I don't have to transition long. Come on join us!


 
By the way, I just realized that your last relaxer was on my 40th birthday.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2009)

I used my AM for the first time today, I mixed with my Ayurvedic herbs I am almost 9 wks. post and let me tell you my hair feels like butter. I can't keep my hands out of it. It gave amazing slip. I may even like it better than my beloved Suave Humectant. This is just what I needed to carry me through the rest of my stretch.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 25, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I used my AM for the first time today, I mixed with my Ayurvedic herbs I am almost 9 wks. post and let me tell you my hair feels like butter. I can't keep my hands out of it. It gave amazing slip. I may even like it better than my beloved Suave Humectant. This is just what I needed to carry me through the rest of my stretch.



I used the AM for the first time the other day and fell in love too FL.  But it didn't do much for me when detangling so I used my Suave Humectant for that purpose.  I have decided AM is now a staple for my cowashing, no more  V05 or GF.  I'm sitting with with a mix of Brahmi, Amla, Maka powders with Aussie Moist, Suave Humectant and Garnier Fructis.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 27, 2009)

I purchased 2 boxes 100g each of Jamila Henna.  Now my question is, does anyone have a pic of indigo in packaging?  I'm asking because I was in the Indian Grocery today and I saw many hair dyes, many that said black or dark black, however, I did not locate anything that said Indigo............So I'm hoping by looking at indigo in packaging it'll help me figure out what to buy.

ETA: nevermind I'm just going to place an order with mehndiskinart.com.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 28, 2009)

Ladies, I tried my shikakai bar this morning.  And I will no longer purchase the Shikakai powder.  I am very pleased with this purchase.  I use this every 2-3 weeks as needed.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Ladies, I tried my shikakai bar this morning. And I will no longer purchase the Shikakai powder. I am very pleased with this purchase. I use this every 2-3 weeks as needed.


 
I love shampoo bars period just because they are easy for traveling.  They lather so easy too. I plan to do a bulk order in a few months so I will add this to the list.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 28, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Ladies, I tried my shikakai bar this morning. And I will no longer purchase the Shikakai powder. I am very pleased with this purchase. I use this every 2-3 weeks as needed.


 


Shay72 said:


> I love shampoo bars period just because they are easy for traveling. They lather so easy too. I plan to do a bulk order in a few months so I will add this to the list.


 

I have always wanted to try these bars, where are you ordering from? Are you using it on oiled hair?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> By the way, I just realized that your last relaxer was on my 40th birthday.


 
Well Happy Belated Birthday, sorry I snoozed or that one and welcome to the 40 club. I'm 47 no pic but looking 35


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I have always wanted to try these bars, where are you ordering from? Are you using it on oiled hair?


 
Shampoo bars in general I get from here:
www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com
Great customer service & quick shipping.  Sample sizes are generous.  Matter of fact I haven't ordered a regular size bar.  They suggest you do an acv rinse.  I can't remember why but the info is on their site.  ACV rinses are part of my normal routine so no big deal.

I got an ayurvedic shampoo bar (I haven't used it yet) from here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6106217
Great customer service & quick shipping. 

I plan to order shikakai bars from here:
www.mehndiskinart.com
which will be included in my bulk order in a few months.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

I forgot to answer the other part of your question Flowinlocks.  I do everything on oiled hair.  I used to oil rinse but now I don't rinse out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Shampoo bars in general I get from here:
> www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com
> Great customer service & quick shipping. Sample sizes are generous. Matter of fact I haven't ordered a regular size bar. They suggest you do an acv rinse. I can't remember why but the info is on their site. ACV rinses are part of my normal routine so no big deal.
> 
> ...


 
Sigh......Why did I ask? Now I see a ton of stuff I want, for hair & body. erplexed must use up stash..... must use up stash........


----------



## Faith (Apr 29, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Ladies, I tried my shikakai bar this morning.  And I will no longer purchase the Shikakai powder.  I am very pleased with this purchase.  I use this every 2-3 weeks as needed.


I agree.  I don't think I will be buying the powder any longer.  The bar is much nicer.


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2009)

I bought some Hibiscus powder from Ruchita Ayerveda (great service!) and I love this stuff! It smells like Big Red gum to me. I used it this morning on the back section of my hair because I wanted to test it out. I use coconut or vatika oil daily now so i am always pre-pooing I mixed a little of the hibiscus powder with plain water and applied to my hair. I didnt make a thick paste but a little more runny this time, I like this consistency and will do it with all of my powders from now on. I let it sit while I showered, rinsed out and cowashed with AO HSR conditioner. My hair felt soooo siky! I wanted to test it out on the back because that's the roughest spot on my head and if something can soften that hair up I know it's good.

I put a little of my Kinky Curly Knot Today leave in and coconut oil on my hair and bunned. My hair is dry now and it still feels soft and moisturized. I LOVE ayurveda! I seriously think it makes my hair respond much better to my conditioners and leave ins now. My hair never felt this good with these products alone. Do you ladies feel that your hair is responding better to conditioners since using ayurveda?


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2009)

Also I haven't washed my hair with shampoo because I don't want this soft moisturized hair to disappear. As much as I love my Aveda poos and cons I have come to the conclusion that they don't hold a candle to Ayurveda powders and oils (at least not for my hair). I'm guessing by the name Aveda is derived from Ayurveda so I figure why not go to the source and cut out all the chemicals.

Anywho, since I don't feel comfortable mixing the cleansing powders on my own just yet I plan to order this: http://www.indiaabundance.com/shopping/sp228_pr2479/Amla_&_Bhringraj_Herbal_Shampoo_.html

From the ingredients does this poo look stripping to you ladies?

I also found what looks like a really good moisturizing and detangling conditioner: http://www.indiaabundance.com/shopping/sp62_pr2406/Himalaya_Hair_Detangler.html

I can't wait to try this one! I am also placing another order with Ruchita for some maka and amla. I used the brahmi 3 times on my hair alone and though it was very nice I still think it needs another more moisturizing powder mixed with it. I have heard some people say brahmi is moisturizing and others say not so much. I will mix hibiscus with it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> Also I haven't washed my hair with shampoo because I don't want this soft moisturized hair to disappear. As much as I love my Aveda poos and cons I have come to the conclusion that they don't hold a candle to Ayurveda powders and oils (at least not for my hair). I'm guessing by the name Aveda is derived from Ayurveda so I figure why not go to the source and cut out all the chemicals.
> 
> Anywho, since I don't feel comfortable mixing the cleansing powders on my own just yet I plan to order this: http://www.indiaabundance.com/shopping/sp228_pr2479/Amla_&_Bhringraj_Herbal_Shampoo_.html
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, good luck with that Muse. Remember those ayurveda poos are quite drying, I know, I've tried them. So be careful using them. I might recommend adding a little oil to them before washing your hair with them and also prepoo your natural hair well with some oil too. They work mostly like clarifying poos to me.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2009)

Faith said:


> I agree. I don't think I will be buying the powder any longer. The bar is much nicer.


 
I'm not much for hair soap bars  but I do like using the shikakai soap on my face. I bought the Chandrika soap afterwards and love that even better than the shikakai soap bar. The Chandrika soap is green, smells wonderful and great for skin and hair as well - you can buy it from www.vitacost.com for only $0.74 each - I have a dozen of them sitting in my wish list right now.


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, good luck with that Muse. Remember those ayurveda poos are quite drying, I know, I've tried them. So be careful using them. I might recommend adding a little oil to them before washing your hair with them and also prepoo your natural hair well with some oil too. They work mostly like clarifying poos to me.



Thanks Aggie! This is good for me to know. I will test it on part of my hair and see how it reacts. If it strips like a clarifying poo I will use it just once a month to deep clean. I read in a post that hibiscus was considered a mild cleaning agent, don't know how true that is.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> Thanks Aggie! This is good for me to know. I will test it on part of my hair and see how it reacts. If it strips like a clarifying poo I will use it just once a month to deep clean. I read in a post that hibiscus was considered a mild cleaning agent, don't know how true that is.


 
You're welcomed Muse. Hibiscus is a natural, mild and moisturizing cleansing agent just like a commercial, moisturizing, cleansing poo - but it's still moisturizing.


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed Muse. Hibiscus is a natural, mild and moisturizing cleansing agent just like a commercial, moisturizing, cleansing poo - but it's still moisturizing.



Wow so it is true! So why are people using shikakai and aritha to clean when they can just use hibiscus to clean without worrying about it stripping the hair? 

If that is the case I will use hibiscus as my weekly "shampoo" and the other poo I will order for monthly clarifying.  

Thanks for your quick and knowledgeable responses Aggie!

ETA: Found a this on a site as well:

*HIBISCUS POWDER
Hibiscus powder is a natural shampoo and conditioner and can be safely used on the Hair. It makes the hair soft and shiny without any side affects.*

http://www.ayurvedacollege.net/products.htm


----------



## hurricane (Apr 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> Wow so it is true! So why are people using shikakai and aritha to clean when they can just use hibiscus to clean without worrying about it stripping the hair?
> 
> If that is the case I will use hibiscus as my weekly "shampoo" and the other poo I will order for monthly clarifying.
> 
> ...


 
_____________________________________________________________

*I think people use shikaki and aritha for strengthening purposes.*


----------



## hurricane (Apr 30, 2009)

*Last Night:*

*3 tsp brahmi*
*1 tsp henna*
*1/2 tsp amla*
*1 tsp honey*
*Evoo*

*Boiled some water mixed a small amount with the henna and honey mixture. Shook it up in a coloring bottle. Then mixed with the brahmi and amla to make a paste. Added some Evoo. *

*Rinsed hair for 5 to 7 minutes*

*co-washed with VO5 tea therapy x 3*

*DC AHSR*

*sealed with Cantu shea butter leave in and coconut oil.*

*Hair felt strong not soft. Will co-wash tonight with hair one. Give you an update later.*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2009)

Muse said:


> Wow so it is true! So why are people using shikakai and aritha to clean when they can just use hibiscus to clean without worrying about it stripping the hair?
> 
> If that is the case I will use hibiscus as my weekly "shampoo" and the other poo I will order for monthly clarifying.
> 
> ...


 


hurricane said:


> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> *I think people use shikaki and aritha for strengthening purposes.*


 
Hurricane is right except aritha is used as a clarifying powder. Shikakai is definitely a strengthening powder as well. 

Okay, you know how some moisturizing powders have mild protein in it? Then this is the same way with the powders. By the way, you are welcomed Muse.


----------



## Muse (May 1, 2009)

Thanks ladies Hurricane and Aggie. That explains it. I found another shampoo by the same company that looks to be more suited for dry hair:
http://www.indiaabundance.com/shopping/sp228_pr2481/_Honey_&_Almond_Oil_Herbal_Shampoo.html

The ingredients are: honey, almond oil, water, shikakai, henna, and parabens (wish there were no parabens but I've used worse on my head) The site says it's for permed, colored or damaged hair-so I'm hoping it's gentle. I really wanted to incorporate shikakai in my reggie somehow and it looks like I will be able to with this. I will report how this works after I use it.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 1, 2009)

I pesonally feel that the addition of coconut oil or coconut milk to a shampoo bar is excellent! The bars make an o the ayurvedic herbs go on easier and can be easily used and washed out.

Shikakai powder is used in addition to the henna part of the recipe usually. The powders are blended together and shikakai cleanses and promotes hair growth.

Amla powder can also be used in the henna part of the recipe, or as a facial mask ( as it is a natural astringent), to promote hair growth and to tone down the red of henna mildly. It also adds volume and bounce to your hair. This helps people who don't want to have straightening affects of the henna powder.

Aritha or soapnuts are used by people who want straight cleansing. The most popular form of aritha use is in the soapnut form, not the powder. Some are taking off the liquid and using it to wash there hair. There is a big thread on this on longhaircommunity.com. Plenty of recipes and methods there on soapnuts.

I find all of these herbs are a good addition to a shampoo bar. I can't wait to get them for ourselves (hint, hint! soon to come). 

I agree hibiscus is very good for the hair as well, and it doesn't hurt to add it to your regimen. Suppliers in India have told us that it is very good for hair, and has been added into hair oils  (a very special one that's on its way)


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 1, 2009)

Today I did my first tea rinse using Henna and Alma powders. It was interesting. Not really sure of the affects since I am in  braids, but my scalp does feel so much better.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 1, 2009)

Is there a thread on here that has a bunch of tea rinse recipes?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 3, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I have always wanted to try these bars, where are you ordering from? Are you using it on oiled hair?


 
Sorry FL, I'm just seeing this....I go to a local Indial Grocer, they carry a few brands of Shikakai Bars, but I purchased the Swastikah Brand (just from hearing good things about the brand here)

Yes I oiled before using the bar, with it being Shikakai I didn't want to take the risk.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 5, 2009)

OK - So henna has not changed my hair texture. I have been waiting to see that - no looser texture. Just dryness and split ends sticking out 

Not a good look.....

I plan to henna one more time... in order to get Indigo black hair - But - that will be it for me. 

Other powders and herbs work well for me - so I will sticj with them.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> OK - So henna has not changed my hair texture. I have been waiting to see that - no looser texture. Just dryness and split ends sticking out
> 
> Not a good look.....
> 
> ...


 
Use some kind of porosity control LM. I also mix quite a bit of amla powder in my henna glosses to loosen up my new growth followed by lots of deep conditioning. Sorry the henna didn't work you though.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 5, 2009)

Hi Lady Aggie, how are you?

I am wondering about the oiling and conditioning treatment used aong with the henna, and since it's a first application, I am not convinced it works right away the first time. It doesn't eventually change some, but there have been a few people who said the henna has changed their hair either (a small percentage). Did you use Jamila LM? and use any oil or conditioning? Sorry if I missed that...


----------



## hurricane (May 5, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> OK - So henna has not changed my hair texture. I have been waiting to see that - no looser texture. Just dryness and split ends sticking out
> 
> Not a good look.....
> 
> ...


___________________________________________________________

*Sorry to hear that. What brand of Henna are you using? Maybe different brands have different affects. Idunno.*


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Hi Lady Aggie, how are you?
> 
> I am wondering about the oiling and conditioning treatment used aong with the henna, and since it's a first application, I am not convinced it works right away the first time. It doesn't eventually change some, but there have been a few people who said the henna has changed their hair either (a small percentage). Did you use Jamila LM? and use any oil or conditioning? Sorry if I missed that...


I used henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com but they are presently out of henna. I don't need any just yet so I'll be ordering more maybe in the fall of of this year.

I must say though I am unsure of whatyou are asking me. Could you please elaborate on what you are referring to?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 6, 2009)

Sorry Aggie, I just meant to say how are you doing. 

I meant the second paragraph to be a reponse to LM. I should have written their name there. Sorry about that!


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Sorry Aggie, I just meant to say how are you doing.
> 
> I meant the second paragraph to be a reponse to LM. I should have written their name there. Sorry about that!


 
Okay Khadija, gotcha and I'm doing well by the way. I picked up my indigo yesterday and can't wait to use it. My hair is braided down for a while so unsure of when I'll use it.


----------



## LadyD (May 6, 2009)

Can someone help with a Henna problem?

I did my first Henna on Sunday.  I used Nupur Henna, Indigo, and Amla.  I love the way it turned out as far as color.  It is a dark chocolate brown.  The problem is my grey hair.  I have quite a bit in the front and it turned out a kinda bronze color.  That was OK but now a few days later it is straight up orange.  It's almost like the color faded or something.  It is not cute at all.

Did I miss something in the process that caused this?  I mixed the Henna, let color release and them mixed Indigo.  After ten mins I added it and Amla to Henna and I also added some Maka oil.  Left on three hours no heat.

I'm not sure what I can do about it.  If I do a two step process I think I will get black hair and I want it to stay dark brown.  Any ideas?
TIA


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> Can someone help with a Henna problem?
> 
> I did my first Henna on Sunday. I used Nupur Henna, Indigo, and Amla. I love the way it turned out as far as color. It is a dark chocolate brown. The problem is my grey hair. I have quite a bit in the front and it turned out a kinda bronze color. That was OK but now a few days later it is straight up orange. It's almost like the color faded or something. It is not cute at all.
> 
> ...


 
Try using just the indigo by itself to darken the greys. How did you mix your indigo to begin with before adding to the henna?


----------



## LadyD (May 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> How did you mix your indigo to begin with before adding to the henna?


 
I mixed with hot water and a little salt.  I let it sit for a little bit and then mixed with Henna and Amla.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> I mixed with hot water and a little salt. I let it sit for a little bit and then mixed with Henna and Amla.


 
First off, I never let my indigo sit for any length of time. I immediately apply it to my hair after mixing and my hair comes out really really black. It's not like actual henna that it would need releasing time because it doesn't. Try adding it in immediately after mixing and see what happens.

I copied and pasted my recipe and method here and I am a very detailed person so sorry it's so long. There really isn't a whole lot to it though.

Here it is:

*My Indigo Mixture for After-Henna Treatment *

I only do a very simple indigo mixture as indigo does not co-operate well with a lot of other powders and conditioners or oils. So here is my simple Indigo recipe:

WHAT YOU WILL NEED:
--200 grams, ie, 2 boxes (about 7oz) of indigo
--Distilled water (hot but not boiling water)
--.5 Tablespoons of sea salt
--plastic wrap
--foil wrap
--newspaper to spread on the floor during application
--Old dark towel for shoulders
--Paper towels to wipe up excess spills/droplets of indigo paste

RECIPE INSTRUCTIONS:

-Mix all the ingredients in a plastic bowl to the consistency of a thick yogurt-like paste. *Please note: I make sure my hair is air dried after the henna treatment and free of any shampoo, conditioner and oils.* 

-I apply the indigo to my henna-ed hair from roots to tips immediately after mixing. The indigo color does not have to release, it must be applied right away because it will lose it's coloring properties if allowed to sit too long. 

-I then wrap my hair air-tight for 1-2 hours with plastic wrap and foil wrap. 

-I then wash out the indigo with lots of water and cheapie conditioner for at least 8-10 times. 

-I end the whole process with deep conditioning for at least 3-4 hours - half of the time with heat and half without. Sometimes I will sleep with my DC on my hair overnight depending on whether or not it's on a weekend and I have the time.

*UPDATE:
MY HAIR CAME OUT PRETTY BLACK THIS TIME. I LOVED IT!!!
*
For my next treatment I might mix the henna and indigo together. I really wanted my hair black this time, hence the separate applications. Indigo is very hard to apply. It does not behave well during application, it drops all over the place and neither does it stick to the hair like henna does. 

So I think it's better for me to mix the henna and indigo together before application. What I will do during my next treatment is to let my henna color release overnight, then mix and add the indigo just before I apply the mix to damp hair for easy application - Leave it on for about 3-5 hours, rinse out with cheapie conditioners, and deep condition for 3 hours or more.

Aggie


----------



## LadyD (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Aggie

I will try it this way next week when I henna again.  I wanted to stay dark brown but I guess the only way to cover this grey is to go black.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

LadyD2u said:


> Thanks Aggie
> 
> I will try it this way next week when I henna again. I wanted to stay dark brown but I guess the only way to cover this grey is to go black.


 
You're welcomed Lady D. I had better results covering my grays with the 2-step henna and indigo treatment than combined myself. Just make sure you concentrate applying the indigo on your grays pretty good to get total coverage.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 7, 2009)

Aggie has a really good recipe and method LadyD2U, but I just wanted to ask what were your indigo to henna proportions used? The indigo can shade off for some, especially at first when the hair hasn't had many herbal applications. The greys in the front can be a little tough too. 

If the recipe and proportions aren't good, then do a two step process. If it were me personally I'd give the two step another shot first, before deciding on going to black. It's harder to go backwards from a dark tone to a lighter one. or at least do a small mix again and do a root touch up where it didn't take so not as much product is used.


----------



## NubianCurls (May 9, 2009)

I have a question for you ladies and I hope this is the right place for it. I have been using Amla oil for three months now, I use it at night and wash it off at the morning. Now what I have noticed is that my hair texture is acting up, I have curls at front of my hair and at my nape too but all over my head my ng has turned to wavy?? Yesterday it just hit me that it could be caused by Amla oil..

Now my question is this: *have any of you experienced texture change by using Amla oil or even hared of it or read it?*

I really love the oil it will be sad to stop it, am going natural and losing hair texture is not one of my goals..


----------



## flowinlocks (May 9, 2009)

NubianCurls said:


> I have a question for you ladies and I hope this is the right place for it. I have been using Amla oil for three months now, I use it at night and wash it off at the morning. Now what I have noticed is that my hair texture is acting up, I have curls at front of my hair and at my nape too but all over my head my ng has turned to wavy?? Yesterday it just hit me that it could be caused by Amla oil..
> 
> Now my question is this: *have any of you experienced texture change by using Amla oil or even hared of it or read it?*
> 
> I really love the oil it will be sad to stop it, am going natural and losing hair texture is not one of my goals..


 

I don't know about the wavy hair, but Amla is said ti increase texture. I know some people use it to help bring texture back to curls that have been loosened from Henna.


----------



## Urban (May 9, 2009)

NubianCurls said:


> I have a question for you ladies and I hope this is the right place for it. I have been using Amla oil for three months now, I use it at night and wash it off at the morning. Now what I have noticed is that my hair texture is acting up, I have curls at front of my hair and at my nape too but all over my head my ng has turned to wavy?? Yesterday it just hit me that it could be caused by Amla oil..
> 
> Now my question is this: *have any of you experienced texture change by using Amla oil or even hared of it or read it?*
> 
> I really love the oil it will be sad to stop it, am going natural and losing hair texture is not one of my goals..



I know amla powder tightens my curls i.e. after using something that losens the curl pattern like bentonite clay or cassia, using amla afterwards tightens it up again ... I'm not too sure of the oil though.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2009)

NubianCurls said:


> I have a question for you ladies and I hope this is the right place for it. I have been using Amla oil for three months now, I use it at night and wash it off at the morning. Now what I have noticed is that my hair texture is acting up, I have curls at front of my hair and at my nape too but all over my head my ng has turned to wavy?? Yesterday it just hit me that it could be caused by Amla oil..
> 
> Now my question is this: *have any of you experienced texture change by using Amla oil or even hared of it or read it?*
> 
> I really love the oil it will be sad to stop it, am going natural and losing hair texture is not one of my goals..


 
Amla oil does make my new growth seem a little less tight. I love the results so much that I keep touching it.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 9, 2009)

I'm almost 4 hours into my first Henna application, I'm going to rinse at 11:45am est....I never ordered the Indigo so we'll see if I like what happens with the Henna alone.  Wish me luck ladies...

ETA:  If I do like outcome after the Henna finishes Oxidizing, how often can I or should I repeat this safely?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 9, 2009)

MrsRobertson, you can do it on average 4-6 weeks or if you are covering any grey then as the growth comes in like every 2-4 weeks


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Khadija...I was waiting for you, Aggie and/or FL to respond....I've DC'd, and now I'm under the dryer with my twists for my twist out.  I can def see the color in my grey, lol....I can say that my hair feels pretty good.  I added Maka to my Henna mix along with a little amla oil.  We'll see how the rest of my hair hair responds to the color and I'll report back in a few days after giving it time to oxidize.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 9, 2009)

Can't wait to hear. You're welcome! I am around today. It's just pouring up here, and we even had hail come down earlier. No point to go anymore.

Did you take any before and after shots? Would love to see those


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 9, 2009)

I have some pics of my last twist out (which is the bigger pic in my siggy) from earlier this week and I'm going to take some tomorrow as well as a few days from now to see if there will be noticeable changes in the color.  
I was over here uploading pics to my photo bucket of my NG that I just took while twisting my hair.  I'm looking at them thinking, "those waves/curls (whatever u want to call'em) are why I have hand in hair syndrome."

Hope your weather breaks soon....


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 9, 2009)

Will look out to seeing new pics and your update.

Yeah hope the weather breaks too. The sun is out now, but it's still supposed to rain again. Spring time


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 9, 2009)

Do you guys recommend that I mix Henna with Amla and Brahmi? I'm going to use it for the first time today and would love to add it for the strengthening and conditioning effects.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 9, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Do you guys recommend that I mix Henna with Amla and Brahmi? I'm going to use it for the first time today and would love to add it for the strengthening and conditioning effects.



I've seen others mix Amla.  I mixed Maka with mine today....so far so good.  I don't see why Brahmi and Amla wouldn't be ok, they since they are both so conditioning.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 9, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I've seen others mix Amla. I mixed Maka with mine today....so far so good. I don't see why Brahmi and Amla wouldn't be ok, they since they are both so conditioning.


 
Thank you, how much do you think I should mix? I plan on using half of the Amla and half of Brahmi. Should I go half in the Henna or just a few spoonfuls. And for how long should I let it sit. I have an iron bowel I'm going to mix it in. And how do you follow up your Ayurveda treatment? When you rinse it out?


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Do you guys recommend that I mix Henna with Amla and Brahmi? I'm going to use it for the first time today and would love to add it for the strengthening and conditioning effects.


 


CurlyMoo said:


> Thank you, how much do you think I should mix? I plan on using half of the Amla and half of Brahmi. Should I go half in the Henna or just a few spoonfuls. And for how long should I let it sit. I have an iron bowel I'm going to mix it in. And how do you follow up your Ayurveda treatment? When you rinse it out?


 
I added Brahmi, Maka, and Amla (I used a few teaspoons of each) to my last Henna and I haven't had any problems. I let mine sit in a plastic bowl for about six hours (I had to leave home to deliver a load). 

I used a cheapie condish to rinse it out and DC'd overnight. I used a moisturizer and sealed with castor oil. My hair turned out soft and strong.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 9, 2009)

Platnium, has it down packed. I could not have said it better. Her regimen is great!

But keep in mind what henna you are using for dye release timings. For henna from India the six hours is good, but it can be from 2 hours and on too. I usually do 2 hours, and same for Yemeni henna.

Be careful with any plastics as they are pourous and do absorb it. I personally use stainless steel. But my mixing spatula is done for  lol!

I cover it with saran and leave it when its sitting, and cover my head with a Burt's Bees shower cap.

Mixing in any herbs you'd like would be fine. If you want the red of henna, don't over use the amla powder then, as amla powder tones down the red of henna.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 9, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Platnium, has it down packed. I could not have said it better. Her regimen is great!
> 
> But keep in mind what henna you are using for dye release timings. For henna from India the six hours is good, but it can be from 2 hours and on too. I usually do 2 hours, and same for Yemeni henna.
> 
> ...


 
I got this Henna from a local Indian store:







Here's what the package says:

Since ancient times besides conventional uses Henna is also being used for the beautification and strengthening of Hair. By the using of Afshan Mehndi the hair become colourful, shiny and thick.

*Mode of application:*

Mix Afshan Mehndi Powder with some hot water. Apply the obtained Paste on your just washed hair. Let it dry completely. Then rinse out your hair with plenty of water. Remember warmth and time give the best results from mehndi powder.

NOTE: Use 1/3 pack for short hair, the whole pack for very long hair.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For now I just want to add some to my Amla/Brahmi mix for extra strengthening and conditioning.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 9, 2009)

From Pakistan, do let the henna powder sit at least 6-8 hours or even overnight. It should be okay to use, but of course the obvious things would be that we don't know how fresh the henna is, like what the color results would be (meaning how intense or not it would be), and the sift most likely won't be as great. If you can do a hair strand test to be safe.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 9, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> *From Pakistan, do let the henna powder sit at least 6-8 hours or even overnight.* It should be okay to use, but of course the obvious things would be that we don't know how fresh the henna is, like what the color results would be (meaning how intense or not it would be), and the sift most likely won't be as great. If you can do a hair strand test to be safe.


 
erplexed Well, I will do without henna this time because I want to do this now.  I was about to put a few teaspoons in my mix. The box does not have a date on it so next time I will look for fresher Henna. Thank you.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 9, 2009)

Aawww CurlyMoo, sorry it couldn't be quicker. Just want to make sure the henna powder gets its dye release. Pakistani henna seems to take longer then the rest, like Jamila henna.

I have this testing method you can use to see if the henna powder has had dye release when you make it as a paste. Read this: 
http://hennablogspot.com/fool-proof-testing-of-your-henna-paste/


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 10, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Aawww CurlyMoo, sorry it couldn't be quicker. Just want to make sure the henna powder gets its dye release. Pakistani henna seems to take longer then the rest, like Jamila henna.
> 
> I have this testing method you can use to see if the henna powder has had dye release when you make it as a paste. Read this:
> http://hennablogspot.com/fool-proof-testing-of-your-henna-paste/


 

Thank you Khadija. This is a good link. I went ahead and added a teaspoon to my mix, I decided that I'll just add it for the strengthening qualities.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 10, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Aawww CurlyMoo, sorry it couldn't be quicker. Just want to make sure the henna powder gets its dye release. Pakistani henna seems to take longer then the rest, like Jamila henna.
> 
> I have this testing method you can use to see if the henna powder has had dye release when you make it as a paste. Read this:
> http://hennablogspot.com/fool-proof-testing-of-your-henna-paste/


 
I wonder if I could just go ahead and make this paste now and stick it in the freezer. Or should I let it sit until it's ready before I stick it in the freezer?


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> I wonder if I could just go ahead and make this paste now and stick it in the freezer. Or should I let it sit until it's ready before I stick it in the freezer?


 
CurlyMoo, let the color release first, then put it in the freezer honey.


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Thanks Khadija...I was waiting for you, Aggie and/or FL to respond....I've DC'd, and now I'm under the dryer with my twists for my twist out. I can def see the color in my grey, lol....I can say that my hair feels pretty good. I added Maka to my Henna mix along with a little amla oil. We'll see how the rest of my hair hair responds to the color and I'll report back in a few days after giving it time to oxidize.


 

Yes Khadija is right about the frequency of using henna to cover grays. I usually have to re-touch with it every 2 and a half to 3 weeks. Thank God henna and indigo powders are natural.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 10, 2009)

Aggie, yes thank goodness it is natural. Could you imagine putting chemicals onto and into your body every 2 weeks? That's a lot. Someone came by yesterday and told me about Oyin products. They look really good, and well they've given me a lot of inspiration. It's oyinhandmade.com

There are so many options and choices out there. PHEW!

I agree with Aggie and was going to say let it have dye release and freeze it. Now that might be a good idea for anyone using jamila or henna powders that they want to use and have ready when you are ready to use it. If you had it already read you could just thaw it out and apply it on the spur of the moment.(well as long as you are able to wait for it to thaw at least) Interesting thought...


----------



## *Muffin* (May 10, 2009)

Question about Fenugreek:

Has everyone had problems using it in powder form?  I bought it for the mucilage to be used in conjunction with my other powders, and I won't be using more than a tablespoon of it at a time.  Will it still leave hair gunky or is it all right in paste form if used in small amounts?  If it's going to pose a problem I'd much rather just use the tea.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 10, 2009)

Ok ladies my hair feels great and it looks good, but I don't notice much in the color area, besides my greys, after doing my first Henna treatment yesterday.  My hair is a bit lighter, I guess, but even in sunlight my dh and dd couldn't see a difference. I love dark hair, and was suppose to order some Indigo, but I was so pumped to try it out after seeing a recent post of another LHCF member's henna treatment.  Her color was beautiful.  So I thought I'd take the chance and see what color I'd get.  I did take a few pics today I'll edit and post in a few.....but it pretty much looks the same as in the big pic in my siggy....
I posted this yesterday, but my mix was:
100g Jamila Henna
1tbls Maka Powder
a few drops of Amla added after dye release


----------



## flowinlocks (May 10, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Question about Fenugreek:
> 
> Has everyone had problems using it in powder form? I bought it for the mucilage to be used in conjunction with my other powders, and I won't be using more than a tablespoon of it at a time. Will it still leave hair gunky or is it all right in paste form if used in small amounts? If it's going to pose a problem I'd much rather just use the tea.


 

Mine still turned like wet grits in my hair. Even mixed with other powders and cond. and even in small amounts.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Aggie has a really good recipe and method LadyD2U, but I just wanted to ask what were your indigo to henna proportions used? The indigo can shade off for some, especially at first when the hair hasn't had many herbal applications. The greys in the front can be a little tough too.





Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> If the recipe and proportions aren't good, then do a two step process. If it were me personally I'd give the two step another shot first, before deciding on going to black. It's harder to go backwards from a dark tone to a lighter one. or at least do a small mix again and do a root touch up where it didn't take so not as much product is used.




Sorry, I just saw this tonight.  I used 2 parts Indigo, 1 part Henna with about 2 tablespoons of Amla.  I also added Maka oil.

I did it again today and did the two step process.  My hair is darker than I wanted it but the greys covered better.  I still have a few orange ones but I only left the Indigo on for 45 mins with no heat.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 10, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Mine still turned like wet grits in my hair. Even mixed with other powders and cond. and even in small amounts.


 
Wow.  Definitely not liking the sound of that .  I guess I can always make the tea in advance and refrigerate it so I can mix with my powders.  I don't want it to feel like grits.  Did you use boiling hot water to help the powder dissolve?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 11, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Wow. Definitely not liking the sound of that . I guess I can always make the tea in advance and refrigerate it so I can mix with my powders. I don't want it to feel like grits. Did you use boiling hot water to help the powder dissolve?


 

No, I actually used warm water the first time, mixed with other powders. The times after that I just mixed with cond. and other herbs. I notice when I have it in my strainer to make tea, It kinda glues together in a ball after steeping, even when mixed with other herbs. So I don't know if boiling water will even help.  Check this out. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=352583&highlight=fenugreek&page=2


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 11, 2009)

Fenugreek is also known as methi. I have attached an article I found on it that has really gerat info on it. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenugreek

Try using it in an oil. Like a hair oil that contains methi.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methi


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2009)

Methi/Fenugreek seed powder is best used as a tea/rinse but strained first to avoid the grit remains left in the hair.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 11, 2009)

Hey ladies.  Just wanted to share the results of my ayurvedic paste.  I decided to conduct an experiment and made my paste equal parts Hibiscus, Brahmi, Amla, and Fenugreek powder.  I LOVED the results!  I didn't have any problems whatsoever with the fenugreek powder.  It provided tons of slip and made my hair super soft.  Here's a link to the fotki album.  In it I explain exactly what I did.  Thanks so much for all your advice .  I'll post some more pictures of the complete result when my hair finishes drying.

http://public.fotki.com/ccmuffingirl/hair-stuff/ayurvedic-paste-hib/


----------



## flowinlocks (May 11, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Hey ladies. Just wanted to share the results of my ayurvedic paste. I decided to conduct an experiment and made my paste equal parts Hibiscus, Brahmi, Amla, and Fenugreek powder. I LOVED the results! I didn't have any problems whatsoever with the fenugreek powder. It provided tons of slip and made my hair super soft. Here's a link to the fotki album. In it I explain exactly what I did. Thanks so much for all your advice . I'll post some more pictures of the complete result when my hair finishes drying.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ccmuffingirl/hair-stuff/ayurvedic-paste-hib/


 


So maybe the boiling water was the key??


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 11, 2009)

Did my second tea rinse using Alma and Henna powerders. I used  a knee-hi to hold the powerders. No straining was needed. Just boiled some water till it was rolling, put the powerders in the knee-hi, tied a knot at the top so it can hang outside the jar. When I poured the hot water in the mason jar, I poured it directly on the stocking that was holding the powerders. Capped it and let it sit over night. In the morning, I had a rich tea that was ready to go. My scalp is really loving it..... so am I. Can't wait to get these braids out to see what's it's doing to my hair....


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Did my second tea rinse using Alma and Henna powerders. I used a knee-hi to hold the powerders. No straining was needed. *Just boiled some water till it was rolling, put the powerders in the knee-hi, tied a knot at the top so it can hang outside the jar. When I poured the hot water in the mason jar,* *I poured it directly on the stocking that was holding the powerders. Capped it and let it sit over night. In the morning, I had a rich tea* that was ready to go. My scalp is really loving it..... so am I. Can't wait to get these braids out to see what's it's doing to my hair....


 
Hmmm, very interesting and easy. I likey.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, very interesting and easy. I likey.


 
Wow, I am flattered. I got the courage to try this because of you... I have been following your regi with the braids. Cool.....


----------



## *Muffin* (May 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> So maybe the boiling water was the key??


 
Maybe.  I just wanted to try it out.  If it didn't work I was definitely going to look up the tea recipes, lol.  I know that there's somethings that my hair doesn't like, but other people rave about it.  For instance, that Elasta QP Mango Butter stuff.  I tried it because everyone raved about it, but my hair HATED it .  Left it feeling like stiff straw for some reason.  But the boiling hot water seems to make the herbs dissove better.  The paste was a really good consistency.  It wasn't chunky or anything, very smooth. And a lot o f mucilage was released so it glided on easily.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Wow, I am flattered. I got the courage to try this because of you... I have been following your regi with the braids. Cool.....


 
Awww, :Blush2:, , this is so sweet of you. I am so happy to hear you're using the ayurveda spritzer. I need to add that one to my fotki album now. I usually add something to my album that's giving me good results and I really like how the spritzer makes my hair feel.

But on a serious note though, you have come up with an awesome way to steep your powders without having to actually strain them and I will be adopting that one in my regimen. I have this huge used coffee can that  I will be using to steep my powders in wrapped in a hot wet towel overnight and use the mix the following morning. Thanks again for the idea. I really need some mason jars for my rosemary/nettle/sage/horsetail leaves herbal infusions. I suppose I could use old mayo jars also.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Hey ladies. Just wanted to share the results of my ayurvedic paste. I decided to conduct an experiment and made my paste equal parts Hibiscus, Brahmi, Amla, and Fenugreek powder. I LOVED the results! I didn't have any problems whatsoever with the fenugreek powder. It provided tons of slip and made my hair super soft. Here's a link to the fotki album. In it I explain exactly what I did. Thanks so much for all your advice . I'll post some more pictures of the complete result when my hair finishes drying.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ccmuffingirl/hair-stuff/ayurvedic-paste-hib/


 

You know I use boiling water for everything myself and I usually cook my fenugreek on the stove mixed with the oils. Boiling water works best for me too.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 12, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Hey ladies. Just wanted to share the results of my ayurvedic paste. I decided to conduct an experiment and made my paste equal parts Hibiscus, Brahmi, Amla, and Fenugreek powder. I LOVED the results! I didn't have any problems whatsoever with the fenugreek powder. It provided tons of slip and made my hair super soft. Here's a link to the fotki album. In it I explain exactly what I did. Thanks so much for all your advice . I'll post some more pictures of the complete result when my hair finishes drying.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ccmuffingirl/hair-stuff/ayurvedic-paste-hib/


I never get grits from fenugreek, either. I use boiling hot water. I mix it with amla, shikakai and sometime some aritha. By the time I get it mixed to the consistency I want, the paste is still warm, and it feels very good on my scalp. I can feel the slip from the mucilage and it rinses right out when I get in the shower.


----------



## jeabai (May 12, 2009)

I am so happy to hear you're using the ayurveda spritzer. I need to add that one to my fotki album now. I usually add something to my album that's giving me good results and I really like how the spritzer makes my hair feel.


Oooo, cant wait for this one! Let us know when it's posted!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 12, 2009)

hhmm I like that too, a lot  Glad to hear the boiling is helping with the smoothness.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2009)

jbailey said:


> I am so happy to hear you're using the ayurveda spritzer. I need to add that one to my fotki album now. I usually add something to my album that's giving me good results and I really like how the spritzer makes my hair feel.
> 
> 
> Oooo, cant wait for this one! Let us know when it's posted!


 
Will do jbailey....


----------



## flowinlocks (May 12, 2009)

Thanks ladies!! I will try boiling water the next time


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I just got my boxes of powders from Ruchita. I decided to go with her because unlike my local indian store her boxes have the expiration dates on them. I have more brahmi, bhringraj and amla. Are there any powders that strengthen the actual hair strands like henna does?

ETA: Is shikaki suppose to lather? I received my herbal shampoo and the ingredients are honey, almond oil, water, shikakai, and henna. I'm trying to figure out what causes the suds...


----------



## *Muffin* (May 13, 2009)

Muse said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I just got my boxes of powders from Ruchita. I decided to go with her because unlike my local indian store her boxes have the expiration dates on them. I have more brahmi, bhringraj and amla. Are there any powders that strengthen the actual hair strands like henna does?
> 
> ETA: Is shikaki suppose to lather? I received my herbal shampoo and the ingredients are honey, almond oil, water, shikakai, and henna. I'm trying to figure out what causes the suds...


 
I believe that Shikakai is a saponid just like Aritha powder is, and Aritha definitely creates suds.  I did a search on Shikakai, and it is a natural cleanser.  I believe it's supposed to suds, but I could be wrong.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shikakai


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> I believe that Shikakai is a saponid just like Aritha powder is, and Aritha definitely creates suds.  I did a search on Shikakai, and it is a natural cleanser.  I believe it's supposed to suds, but I could be wrong.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shikakai



Thanks Muffin! That would explain it. It also said this: _*Usually no rinse or conditioner is used since shikakai also acts as a detangler.

*_From what I have read about other people's experiences this stuff actually causes tangles. My hair didn't feel tangled after using this poo but it certainly wasn't detangled enough to go without conditioner.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> CurlyMoo, let the color release first, then put it in the freezer honey.


 

I got this late, Thank you


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 13, 2009)

Ok, here is my update. I did this Saturday 5/9. My hair came out fluffy and lightweight. But very dry feeling and my texture was looser and even limp in some areas. I also had breakage. My first batch I used hot boiling water but I didn't add enough water because it spread on thick and kind of dry and I ended up not having enough. So I mixed the next batch with enough hot water and it spread on like soft butter. I wrapped my head in saran wrap and kept it on for 2 hours then rinsed with water. I rinsed with cheapy conditioner twice and then deep conditioned with ORS. Hair still felt dry, my curls did not feel silky and supple like they use to. I also had an itchy dry feeling scalp.

Today I still feel dryness and I am softening it up with water, castor oil and my leave-in conditioner. I deep conditioned with Mega-Tek. Last night, I mixed Amla powder and cheapy conditioner mix but nixed that due to the fact that I decided to go back to what I was doing before Ayurveda.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok, here is my update. I did this Saturday 5/9. My hair came out fluffy and lightweight. But very dry feeling and my texture was looser and even limp in some areas. I also had breakage. My first batch I used hot boiling water but I didn't add enough water because it spread on thick and kind of dry and I ended up not having enough. So I mixed the next batch with enough hot water and it spread on like soft butter. I wrapped my head in saran wrap and kept it on for 2 hours then rinsed with water. *I rinsed with cheapy conditioner twice and then deep conditioned with ORS. Hair still felt dry, my curls did not feel silky and supple like they use to. I also had an itchy dry feeling scalp.*
> 
> *Today I still feel dryness *and I am softening it up with water, castor oil and my leave-in conditioner. I deep conditioned with Mega-Tek. Last night, I mixed Amla powder and cheapy conditioner mix but nixed that due to the fact that I decided to go back to what I was doing before Ayurveda.


 

CM, this is no where near enough rinsing to get the henna out of your hair. I rinse my hair at least 5-6 times with cheapy conditioners then deep condition from 3 hours to overnight. Overnight DCs after a henna treatment has given me far better and softer hair results than just a few hours afterwards. The itchy sensation could be that some henna might still be on your scalp.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 13, 2009)

Yesterday I dced with AM, TJ Nourish spa, Motions CPR, Nettle, Horsetail, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Amla & Fenugreek. I tried Muffin's method of Dissolving the Fenugreek in boiling water first. I used only a tablespoon of powder & kept adding boiling water till I got a smooth paste, *THEN* I mixed in my other herbs & cond. It rinsed *MUCH* easier. Thanks Muffin!!:blowkiss:
Another thing, I think I was underestimating the fact that this herb (Fenugreek) is also used as a thickener, that is until I noticed how one spoon turned to almost a 1/4 cup when mixed with liquid. This along with the fact it releases mucilage plus needing HOT liquid to help it dissolve is why I was getting the glue like consistency. I was using nowhere near the amount of liquid needed to smooth this stuff out. It was sorta like adding water to cornstarch. I just kept growing So the conclusion for smoother rinsing (for me anyway) less powder, more liquid (*HOT*) *then* add cond.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 13, 2009)

Aggie, Thanks for the boiling tip!!  Now tell me about this Fenugreek & oil on the stove?? Do you use other herbs??


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> CM, this is no where near enough rinsing to get the henna out of your hair. I rinse my hair at least 5-6 times with cheapy conditioners then deep condition from 3 hours to overnight. Overnight DCs after a henna treatment has given me far better and softer hair results than just a few hours afterwards. The itchy sensation could be that some henna might still be on your scalp.


 

Aggie, you are right. This must be it, it felt like it was still in my hair and I couldn't believe it. I will have to reevaluate the situation.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie, Thanks for the boiling tip!!  Now tell me about this Fenugreek & oil on the stove?? Do you use other herbs??


 
You're welcomed FL. No I don't use any other powders when I make the fenugreek rinse. I like to make it separately and add it boiled to other powders as I need it. I tend to make a large batch that lasts me a while and I simply boil it a little at a time and add it to my powder mixes when I need to put them in my hair.

I find that the best oil I have used in my fenugreek tea rinse is coconut oil and sometimes I'd add shikakai or amla oil. The coconut oil makes the rinse a little more sleek and smooth on my hair.

ETA: The fenugreek tea rinse is made right on the stove. What I do is take a pot big enough to hold about 6-8 cups of distilled water, add the fenugreek (about 2 or 3 heaping Tbs only as any more than this and it would be too thick), bring to a boil and add the oils. Let simmer for 1 minute, strain and use in whatever powder mixes I want to use at the time. Store the remainder in the fridge to use later. I always bring it to a boil when I am ready to use the leftover batch in the fridge.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed FL. No I don't use any other powders when I make the fenugreek rinse. I like to make it separately and add it boiled to other powders as I need it. I tend to make a large batch that lasts me a while and I simply boil it a little at a time and add it to my powder mixes when I need to put them in my hair.
> 
> I find that the best oil I have used in my fenugreek tea rinse is coconut oil and sometimes I'd add shikakai or amla oil. The coconut oil makes the rinse a little more sleek and smooth on my hair.


 

So you boil the oil also?


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Aggie, you are right. This must be it, it felt like it was still in my hair and I couldn't believe it. I will have to reevaluate the situation.


 
Wow CurlyMoo, you need to get on top of this right away if you can. Try washing out a few more times and DC overnight. to get the suppleness back in your hair honey.


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 13, 2009)

question about Indigo:

So its okay if the packaging says "black Henna" correct? I have once jar of Indigo from moutainroseherbs and another from the indian store in NYC (starts with a K, around 6th ave). Has anyone gotten Indigo from these places? I know they say indigo should look like powered peas and both do so I think I should be okay. My main concern is 1. Does the expiration date matter? I don't know when they expire although I have had both for 6 months. 2. Can you combine? As in if I use one package and run out can I use the other package from the different company???

thanks in advance for help!


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Yesterday I dced with AM, TJ Nourish spa, Motions CPR, Nettle, Horsetail, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Amla & Fenugreek. I tried Muffin's method of Dissolving the Fenugreek in boiling water first. I used only a tablespoon of powder & kept adding boiling water till I got a smooth paste, *THEN* I mixed in my other herbs & cond. It rinsed *MUCH* easier. Thanks Muffin!!:blowkiss:
> *Another thing, I think I was underestimating the fact that this herb (Fenugreek) is also used as a thickener, that is until I noticed how one spoon turned to almost a 1/4 cup when mixed with liquid.* This along with the fact it releases mucilage plus needing HOT liquid to help it dissolve is why I was getting the glue like consistency. I was using nowhere near the amount of liquid needed to smooth this stuff out. It was sorta like adding water to cornstarch. I just kept growing So the conclusion for smoother rinsing (for me anyway) less powder, more liquid (*HOT*) *then* add cond.


 
, I noticed this too and had to adjust my measurements for the fenugreek tea rinse myself a while back. It was a bit spooky to see how much it swelled as it boiled on the stove.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> question about Indigo:
> 
> So its okay if the packaging says "black Henna" correct? I have once jar of Indigo from moutainroseherbs and another from the indian store in NYC (starts with a K, around 6th ave). Has anyone gotten Indigo from these places? I know they say indigo should look like powered peas and both do so I think I should be okay. My main concern is 1. Does the expiration date matter? I don't know when they expire although I have had both for 6 months. 2. Can you combine? As in if I use one package and run out can I use the other package from the different company???
> 
> thanks in advance for help!


 Ihave not used any of the powders you are referring to but I do know that mountainroseherbs.com sells a lot of natural and organic products so it should be okay and I see no reason why you should not be able to combine them even though the brand is different. The product is the same, afterall, I mixed two different brands of henna and still got amazing results.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 13, 2009)

Aggie, girl you are about to have me experimenting....... Tomorrow is my day off and I have some oils I would like to use up. I know my dd is gonna say what are you up to now.Our families get a good laugh at some of the stuff we do and mix up, but I myself will have the last laugh when I reach WL!!!Anyhoo I'll let you know how it turns out. How long do you usually store it before it goes bad?


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie, girl you are about to have me experimenting....... Tomorrow is my day off and I some oils I would like to use up. I know my dd is gonna say what are you up to now.Our families get a good laugh at some of the stuff we do and mix up, but I myself will have the last laugh when I reach WL!!!Anyhoo I'll let you know how it turns out. How long do you usually store it before it goes bad?


 
I've kept mine in the fridge for up to a month but it starts to lose it's potency after that time IMO. If you can use it up in 3 weeks, that would be better.

ETA: Yes please let me know what results you get from it. Thanks honey.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

I clarified and conditioned my hair for 15 minutes with MT (for additional strength) and AO HSR, Now I am henna'ing my hair for 2 hours followed with indigo on my hairline mostly for another 2 hours. (I will use some porosity control conditioner on my hair today as well). I will then DC with CON Ultra Nourishing Conditioner mixed with a little AO HSR for 3 hours, possibly overnight.


----------



## myronnie (May 16, 2009)

So I guess I'm joining this support thread. I bought Mustard oil, shikakai oil, amla oil, brahmi oil, heenara hair wash packs, kalpi tone, indigo, and henna.
Not to mention that I just finished hennaing and indigoing my hair! It turned out really well! It's nice and black n shiny 

I'm thinking of using the oils as a scalp blend. I bought some applicator bottles.
I'm so excited..I can't wait for all that stuff to arrive


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2009)

I henna's again today. My SO saw the bowl and box of Henna and says "Don't tell me you're going to put that 'chocolate stuff' in your hair again". I'm going to follow up with Indigo this time (I didn't the last 2 times I henna'd).

I added more Brahmi and Maka powders to my mix this time. My scalp tingles today, I don't understand why because I didn't add EO's to my mix this time.


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Hey ladies. Just wanted to share the results of my ayurvedic paste. I decided to conduct an experiment and made my paste equal parts Hibiscus, Brahmi, Amla, and Fenugreek powder. I LOVED the results! I didn't have any problems whatsoever with the fenugreek powder. It provided tons of slip and made my hair super soft. Here's a link to the fotki album. In it I explain exactly what I did. Thanks so much for all your advice . I'll post some more pictures of the complete result when my hair finishes drying.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/ccmuffingirl/hair-stuff/ayurvedic-paste-hib/


Your hair looks beautiful.  I will try this mix after I'm done with this current stretch.  



Aggie said:


> Hmmm, very interesting and easy. I likey.


Me too! I use tea bags to make my tea rinses but I make them 3 nights a week for the next morning.  I need to invest in mason jars and put those bad boys in the fridge.  According to another one of your posts Aggie I believe it will keep for 3 weeks right?


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Your hair looks beautiful. I will try this mix after I'm done with this current stretch.
> 
> 
> Me too! I use tea bags to make my tea rinses but I make them 3 nights a week for the next morning. I need to invest in mason jars and put those bad boys in the fridge. According to another one of your posts Aggie I believe it will keep for 3 weeks right?


 

Yes that is correct. Mine kept well for three weeks and then I to noticed that it wasn't acting right at the fourth week - started to smell a tiny bit off too. But remember to put some kind of essential oil like rosemary to help it keep for the 3 weeks. I don't have the real rosemary oil extract which is an actual preservative so I substitute with rosemary eo. I hate making the teas every week so if I can help it, why not? At the very minimum, I need to make teas to last at least 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> question about Indigo:
> 
> *So its okay if the packaging says "black Henna" correct?* I have once jar of Indigo from moutainroseherbs and another from the indian store in NYC (starts with a K, around 6th ave). Has anyone gotten Indigo from these places? I know they say indigo should look like powered peas and both do so I think I should be okay. My main concern is 1. Does the expiration date matter? I don't know when they expire although I have had both for 6 months. 2. Can you combine? As in if I use one package and run out can I use the other package from the different company???
> 
> thanks in advance for help!


 
Have any relaxed heads used "Black Henna"? Isn't this what's called "compound henna" and bad for relaxed hair?


----------



## janeemat (May 18, 2009)

Ladies, It had been awhile since I had done a treatment.  6 wks to be exact.  So, on Sat I pre-poo with my oils, shikkai and amla/brahmin for about 6 hrs.  I prepared my normal mixture of powders and applied it to my hair for 30 min.  When I rinsed it out this time, my hair did not have that oh so soft feeling as it has in the past.  My hair seemed to be fused together.  But anyway, I just proceeded to co-wash and follow with my deep cond and it soften right up.  The only thing I did different this time was not sleep over night in the oil and used amla/brahmin when in the past I only used pure amla oil.  I ordered this amla/brahmin oil in error.  I will continue to do my ayurvedic treatment, but only after oil has been on my hair overnight.  I need to order some amla oil as well.  Anyone have any problems like this?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 18, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Ladies, It had been awhile since I had done a treatment. 6 wks to be exact. So, on Sat I pre-poo with my oils, shikkai and amla/brahmin for about 6 hrs. I prepared my normal mixture of powders and applied it to my hair for 30 min. When I rinsed it out this time, my hair did not have that oh so soft feeling as it has in the past. My hair seemed to be fused together. But anyway, I just proceeded to co-wash and follow with my deep cond and it soften right up. The only thing I did different this time was not sleep over night in the oil and used amla/brahmin when in the past I only used pure amla oil. I ordered this amla/brahmin oil in error. I will continue to do my ayurvedic treatment, but only after oil has been on my hair overnight. I need to order some amla oil as well. Anyone have any problems like this?


 

What's in your powder mix?
I can't leave Shikakai on my hair longer than 10/15 mins. I tried to mix it in my powder/cond. mixes and let it sit like I do the others. This was a def. nono for me. My hair wasn't hard, but it was like all the other conds./ powders saved my hair from being a brittle mess. I wasn't the usual butter soft I'm used to after a treatment. Also I've found out I can on use about a 1/2 teaspoon of Shikakai in my mix. It's very drying to my hair, so I have to use it in super small doses. Another thing I noticed my hair isn't as soft when I add Amla, because it is acidic. I use this in moderation as well. Maybe you need to tweak your recipe. Also I never prepoo overnight and I still have great results. Right now I'm currently in love with the Shikakai bar.


----------



## Ltown (May 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes that is correct. Mine kept well for three weeks and then I to noticed that it wasn't acting right at the fourth week - started to smell a tiny bit off too. But remember to put some kind of essential oil like rosemary to help it keep for the 3 weeks. I don't have the real rosemary oil extract which is an actual preservative so I substitute with rosemary eo. I hate making the teas every week so if I can help it, why not? At the very minimum, I need to make teas to last at least 2 weeks at a time.


 
Wow three weeks, I thought it was good for 3 days (LOL) so I've been wasting mine and using too much. I make a gallon and use it for two days of wash. I've obviously wasting good products and using too much but no hair damage.


----------



## janeemat (May 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> What's in your powder mix?
> I can't leave Shikakai on my hair longer than 10/15 mins. I tried to mix it in my powder/cond. mixes and let it sit like I do the others. This was a def. nono for me. My hair wasn't hard, but it was like all the other conds./ powders saved my hair from being a brittle mess. I wasn't the usual butter soft I'm used to after a treatment. Also I've found out I can on use about a 1/2 teaspoon of Shikakai in my mix. It's very drying to my hair, so I have to use it in super small doses. Another thing I noticed my hair isn't as soft when I add Amla, because it is acidic. I use this in moderation as well. Maybe you need to tweak your recipe. Also I never prepoo overnight and I still have great results. Right now I'm currently in love with the Shikakai bar.


 
My mix is 
3 Tbls Amla Powder
1 Tbls Shikkai Powder
3 capfuls amla oil
1 capful coconut oil (vatika)
hot water

This is the mix i have used in the past and my hair was buttery soft like you stated before even adding the cond.  I have a shakakai bar that I have yet to use. Is this bar stripping, because I don't want it to remove my color rinse.


----------



## janeemat (May 18, 2009)

doing the bump


----------



## flowinlocks (May 18, 2009)

janeemat said:


> My mix is
> 3 Tbls Amla Powder
> 1 Tbls Shikkai Powder
> 3 capfuls amla oil
> ...


 


Sorry, the electrician was here. I had my power temp. shut down. Anyway. I not sure if the bar is stripping, I have only used it twice. I can def. tell you it coating. It's kinda like a weird film, but yet left my hair soft and suuuuuper strong, almost rope like. Kinda like when I do a Henna treatment. I did a dc both time afterward and my hair was perfect. It's crazy because it got softer & softer as it dried. Someone with fine hair might need to do a acv rinse afterwards. This bar is a def. keeper for me, because I can reap the benefits of the strengthening properties of the Shikakai, without the dryness. BTW I did this on oiled hair.


----------



## janeemat (May 18, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Sorry, the electrician was here. I had my power temp. shut down. Anyway. I not sure if the bar is stripping, I have only used it twice. I can def. tell you it coating. It's kinda like a weird film, but yet left my hair soft and suuuuuper strong, almost rope like. Kinda like when I do a Henna treatment. I did a dc both time afterward and my hair was perfect. It's crazy because it got softer & softer as it dried. Someone with fine hair might need to do a acv rinse afterwards. This bar is a def. keeper for me, because I can reap the benefits of the strengthening properties of the Shikakai, without the dryness. BTW I did this on oiled hair.


 
Have you used the aritha bar?  One other thing.  Do you pre-poo with oil before using the bars?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 19, 2009)

janeemat said:


> Have you used the aritha bar? One other thing. Do you pre-poo with oil before using the bars?


 


Sorry, I'm just seeing this. No I haven't tried the Aritha bar. I stopped using the powder altogether, so I have to admit I never thought of trying it. Yes I do the Shikakai bar on preoiled hair & dc after with cond. mixed with Bhrami/Bhringraj.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm loving the strength the Shikakai bar is giving me. And how soft my hair feels when it dries. I don't want to over do a good thing, but I want to use it more than once a week. Anyone tried this several times a week? If so what were your results?


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2009)

I have my last bit of henna that I added a big gob of Loreal Mega Moisture Conditioner to on my hair right now. I will be letting my stylist give me another trim tomorrow and can't wait to see what I'll look like. I'll follow up this henna treatment with some AO HSR mixed with a little honey and hot EVOO and will keep it in overnight, wash out in the morning and will be going to my stylist with a wig over shower cap on wet hair and all she has to do is give me a color rinse and trim and I'll be outta there.

My gray hairs are really resisting color now so we'll see what happens tomorrow. I think my henna might be a little old so I'll throw it out and buy some more. I don't think it's wise to buy the amount of henna I did the last time (5lbs). I didn't go through it fast enough obviously so next time I'll just buy a kilo at at time which is about 2.2lbs. That should be enough for about a year providing I'm henna'ing my hair at least once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 20, 2009)

I have to admit those shampoo bars are seeming amazing. you know I gotta make some recipes up myself  anyhow soon enough!!

Yes I'd recommend using the bars, especially the mositurizing ones, like with coconut oil or coconut milk. 

I'm also only reading this now, so did I miss something someone had asked. Can you please repeat it, if you never got an answer?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 20, 2009)

I have a question ladies, I'm thinking of trying to Henna again this weekend, however, after my first Henna I didn't notice much of a change to my hair color, didn't get lighter much at all, except the gray's of course.  My question is did I do something wrong, below is what I used in my mix:

100g Jamila Henna
1tbls Maka Powder
a few drops of Amla added after dye release

I DC'd after and did a twist out, my hair felt great afterwards, but again there wasn't any change in the color so I'm wondering if adding the amla is where I went wrong or if there could be another reason or maybe I shouldn't have expected to see much of a difference in color......


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 20, 2009)

Is it amla hair oil? You can actually add it when you mix your recipe and let it all sit together. If you add it at the end it shouldn't make a difference either though. 

Your recipe sounds fine. Your hair is kind of dark, from the pics, so the reddish tones would come up a little more so in the light, and yes your greys would get the most color. 

My question is how long did you let the jamila henna sit out for?

Do this test for your henna to check for dye release:
http://hennablogspot.com/fool-proof-testing-of-your-henna-paste/


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 20, 2009)

PS sometimes a few applications is what makes you get that henna build up and deepends the color up as well.


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 21, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Is it amla hair oil? You can actually add it when you mix your recipe and let it all sit together. If you add it at the end it shouldn't make a difference either though.



Okay this makes me feel better about my experience Monday. I really wanted to try Indigo. I mixed henna, some amla powder, and about a teaspoon of amla oil with not water and let it sit. It was only after that I realized people add the oil after. Next time I will also let it sit for longer because I let it sit for about 6 hours..I will only let it sit near heat.

Anyway, the henna worked because especially my edges were brown. Then I tried the Indigo which went pretty well. The only thing I will do next time is add more water because it helps everything goes on easier. 

I really like how it came out but it was not easy to wash out. There are still little bits coming out my hair no matter how much I wash (I'm natural so that may be mart of it). I'm going to do it again in two months because I want my hair to remain black and hopefully get darker.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 22, 2009)

Cutie, it sounds really nice though. I know washing out can be a pain, for anyone really. Especially if the sift of the powder isn't that great. Indigo is usually not too bad with its sift but henna powders can vary more with their sift. Like Jamila being the best and yemeni being okay but still fibery.


----------



## myronnie (May 22, 2009)

Yeah indigo is a pain to mix. You have to use so much water and it dries much faster than henna after dye release.


----------



## Zeal (May 22, 2009)

The lady in the store told me not to shampoo after Henna.  Rinse out.  Then she said put coconut oil on and a hot towel.

My latest Ayurveda shopping.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 25, 2009)

hhmmm interesting tips Zeal. That's why I like that we can be so open minded about henna and herbs. There is just not one way to do it. I always shampoo afterwards though,,,,wonder without shampoo-ing what the difference would be.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 25, 2009)

I never shampooed after Henna. Just rinsed a ton of times with cheapie cond. Then dc. It comes out wonderful.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 25, 2009)

I pre poo with alma oil, and add the brahmi and shikakai powder to my conditioner. I'm starting my next wash, which will be on Thursday. I'm hoping this will help my hair to grow on my long stretch challenge.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 25, 2009)

I shampooed on my last henna treatment and found that it dried less stiff, even after using moisturizer. I don't mind because I don't do it for color; I indigo too. I think that people who do it for color benefit more by not shampooing after.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (May 25, 2009)

it seems that way too. Like no champpo is betetr for not washing out the color too quick.

Why do you use indigo then, if you don't want color, hericane?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that Amla causes relaxer reversion. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I think I read somewhere that Amla causes relaxer reversion. Has anyone experienced this?


 
I love amla powder and I like it's effect on my hair. It tends to give my new growth hairs a slightly relaxed effect in my opinion. If you use anything with water within 3 days of your relaxer, it will slightly revert because it is still being neutralized during this time but afterwards, it should be fine.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 28, 2009)

Question, for you Aggie! I finally bought those jars for making teas to keep in the refridge.  Since I make tea bags how many would you suggest per jar?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Question, for you Aggie! I finally bought those jars for making teas to keep in the refridge. Since I make tea bags how many would you suggest per jar?


 
I'd say about 4 teabags per 12 oz of liquid. I'd imagine that the teabags are pretty small, correct?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'd say about 4 teabags per 12 oz of liquid. I'd imagine that the teabags are pretty small, correct?


 
They are the size of any tea bag you might buy in a store.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> They are the size of any tea bag you might buy in a store.


 
Okay so the measurement I gave before is right.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jun 28, 2009)

For amla powder, it usually adds volume, bounce/curl to your hair depending on how much you use. The more you use the more the affect. It is also a good herb for hair growth, and the oil even more so.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> For amla powder, it usually adds volume, bounce/curl to your hair depending on how much you use. The more you use the more the affect. It is also a good herb for hair growth, and the oil even more so.


 
Totally agree. I love amla powder and oil. They really make my new growth hair very soft and pretty.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2009)

I still have a few boxes of Amla Powder left. I had been using Brahmi and Maka for strength and moisture. I stopped using Amla because I read that someone had experienced reversion but now that I'm transitioning, I don't mind.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 28, 2009)

Amla, brahmi and maka has made my transition smooth!


----------



## joib (Jun 28, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Brahmi, Bhringraj, & Hibiscus especially when mixed with cond.



Hi flowinlocks, my hair seems to be dry and thirsty. Do you think it is because of my mixture? I use Brahmi, Kalpi Tone, Amla. I want to try something moisturizing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 29, 2009)

joib said:


> Hi flowinlocks, my hair seems to be dry and thirsty. Do you think it is because of my mixture? I use Brahmi, Kalpi Tone, Amla. I want to try something moisturizing.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I just saw this, what are you using as your base to mix it with?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jun 29, 2009)

Something mositurizing would be like a good coconut oil with a lot of herbal extracts in them that are beneficial to the hair. There is an oil out there like that.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> , it's a complete blend of quite a few powders and that's why I bought a whole case of it.


 

Hi if you can remember where did you get a case of Kelpi tone from. 

Thanks


----------



## cookie1 (Jul 20, 2009)

So ladies, are these powders acidic.  My hair loves an ACV rinse before conditioning.  Will I be able to do this?  Is it necessary?


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 20, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> So ladies, are these powders acidic.  My hair loves an ACV rinse before conditioning.  Will I be able to do this?  Is it necessary?




Amla powder is acidic and yes you can still do an ACV rinse.


----------



## hurricane (Jul 20, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Something mositurizing would be like a good coconut oil with a lot of herbal extracts in them that are beneficial to the hair. There is an oil out there like that.


 ________________________________________________________

*Ramtirith brahmi oil is one. It is excellent!!!! It's base is coconut oil with a mixture of brahmi and different ayurvedic herbal extracts.*


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 20, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ________________________________________________________
> 
> *Ramtirith brahmi oil is one. It is excellent!!!! It's base is coconut oil with a mixture of brahmi and different ayurvedic herbal extracts.*


 

I agree, I love this oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 22, 2009)

Any reviews on the Hesh Shikakai oil?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Any reviews on the Hesh Shikakai oil?


 
I use it to pre poo with but I don't really like how it feels or smells on my hair. It does not go on as smoothly as *amla, brahmi*, vatika, or *bhringraj *oils. I don't think I will be buying it again. The bolded are my favorite ayurveda oils right now. In leiu of the vatika, I use extra virgin coconut oil now. It smells better to me and has a lot more value, uses and benefits than the vatika oil.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 23, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ________________________________________________________
> 
> *Ramtirith brahmi oil is one. It is excellent!!!! It's base is coconut oil with a mixture of brahmi and different ayurvedic herbal extracts.*


this is on my to buy list.


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've read so many threads tonight that I feel like I'm loosing it.  So, after doing an ayurvedic rinse, am I NOT suppose to comb my hair?  What about after I DC, can I comb it then?


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 2, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> I've read so many threads tonight that I feel like I'm loosing it.  So, after doing an ayurvedic rinse, am I NOT suppose to comb my hair?  What about after I DC, can I comb it then?




You shouldn't comb while the rinse is in the hair, but once its out, feel free.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 2, 2009)

I need some advice. My mother was impressed with the results I've gotten from henna, so I started applying treatments to her hair, too.
She is not satisfied with her results after three treatments. She has very coarse, resistant gray hair which is now deep burgundy and rust color. the first treatment was just henna+coffee. The second two were henna+indigo, one-step process, because she doesn't want black, she wants brown hair. 
So what can I do now? She is ready to give up and use a permanent chemical color over the henna. Is this safe? Should we do another henna+indigo?

If it makes a difference, I ordered the henna and indigo from henna sooq, so Khadija if you have any suggestions, I'd love to have your expertise.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 2, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> I need some advice. My mother was impressed with the results I've gotten from henna, so I started applying treatments to her hair, too.
> She is not satisfied with her results after three treatments. She has very coarse, resistant gray hair which is now deep burgundy and rust color. the first treatment was just henna+coffee. The second two were henna+indigo, one-step process, because she doesn't want black, she wants brown hair.
> So what can I do now? She is ready to give up and use a permanent chemical color over the henna. Is this safe? Should we do another henna+indigo?
> 
> If it makes a difference, I ordered the henna and indigo from henna sooq, so *Khadija if you have any suggestions, I'd love to have your expertise.*






You might want to post your question here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=335111&highlight=henna
or try pming her.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 2, 2009)

I finally read through this entire thread...thanks so, so much for it ladies!


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 3, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> You shouldn't comb while the rinse is in the hair, but once its out, feel free.


 

thanks..i was going to do a rinse and was like forget that if I can't comb my hair..thank you much!


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Aug 3, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Any reviews on the Hesh Shikakai oil?


 

I have actually started mixing it with my Mega-Tek and Amla oil. Eventhough you smell like something straight off the stove, I like it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 3, 2009)

I tried henna for the first time yesterday. The mixture stank like heck (probably the coffee and acv). DD walked by as I was mixing it and said, "hmmm...that looks like poop...are you actually gonna put that in your hair?" Of course I gave her the "death ray" her and kept right on mixing. I let it sit for two hours. Applied it to my dry hair and left it on for 3 hours(I couldn't wait any longer).

I anticipated having a hard time rinsing it, but it rinsed right out. I co-washed and oh my goodness! It combed out like a dream with very little hair loss! I didn't DC and I think I should have because it looks dry and feels soft.

I'll co-wash again tonight and maybe do a full head baggy.

Next I'd like to try the indigo. It looks like I'll need to order it online because the indian market didn't have any. :-(


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2009)

I finally made my ayurveda tea spritzer yesterday and have already spritzed it on my hair twice. 

I made for a herbal rinse base of sage, basil, rosemary, and thyme leaves and fenugreek seed powder. 

I let that steep for over 8 hours, strained and mixed it in with bramhi, kalpi tone, amla powders, and a few drops of rosemary essential oil. 

I got about 18oz of tea and added it to two 12oz spray bottles - I will be spritzing my cornrows with the mix daily.


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Questions: When you mix the powders w/ a conditioner, do you make a paste? watery rinse?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 5, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> Questions: When you mix the powders w/ a conditioner, do you make a paste? watery rinse?


 



I usually make mine smooth like cake batter or a little thicker.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes agreed mine is like that too, I just use pancakes though as my reference


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 8, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> I need some advice. My mother was impressed with the results I've gotten from henna, so I started applying treatments to her hair, too.
> She is not satisfied with her results after three treatments. She has very coarse, resistant gray hair which is now deep burgundy and rust color. the first treatment was just henna+coffee. The second two were henna+indigo, one-step process, because she doesn't want black, she wants brown hair.
> So what can I do now? She is ready to give up and use a permanent chemical color over the henna. Is this safe? Should we do another henna+indigo?
> 
> If it makes a difference, I ordered the henna and indigo from henna sooq, so Khadija if you have any suggestions, I'd love to have your expertise.


Mix henna and indigo to dye hair reddish brown: 

Do use two parts henna to one part indigo. 


Mix henna and indigo to dye hair dark brown: 

Do the same as above but use one part henna to two parts indigo. 


Mix henna and indigo to dye hair very dark brown: 

Do the same as above but use one part henna to four parts indigo. 


Mix henna and indigo to make henna look less coppery red: 

Do the same as above but use four parts henna to one part indigo.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm here  busy weekend

Always shoot me an email directly if you need me too.

I'd also recommend that she up the quantity of indigo to get it darker and add amla powder. As amla powder does darken up the recipe some and tone down the red.

For her hair she may want to look into a good hair oil that has coconut in it, and perhaps a shampoo bar that would help soften her hair and add moisturization to it. Let us know if she tries this and it helps


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I use it to pre poo with but I don't really like how it feels or smells on my hair. It does not go on as smoothly as *amla, brahmi*, vatika, or *bhringraj *oils. I don't think I will be buying it again. The bolded are my favorite ayurveda oils right now. In leiu of the vatika, I use extra virgin coconut oil now. It smells better to me and has a lot more value, uses and benefits than the vatika oil.


 

I don't why I'm just seeing your review, I agree I don't like how it makes my hair feel or the smell of it. I'll use it for prepooing as well. What brand of Amla oil are you using? BTW, I'm covering my ears while you talking about my beloved Vatika.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Aug 10, 2009)

Which oil was not liked?

Some don't smell too great BUT it is easy to add a good essential oil to your oil directly yourself and mask that scent, and you can even add an essential oil that benefits your hair like rosemary or clary sage etc...
That way you can still use the hair oil to get the benefits but adding that essential oil makes a big difference if you don't like the smell.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 10, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Which oil was not liked?
> 
> Some don't smell too great BUT it is easy to add a good essential oil to your oil directly yourself and mask that scent, and you can even add an essential oil that benefits your hair like rosemary or clary sage etc...
> That way you can still use the hair oil to get the benefits but adding that essential oil makes a big difference if you don't like the smell.


 


The Hesh Shikakai oil, the first 2 ingredients are mineral oil, & vegetable oil. For some strange reason this oil wakes me up. I used the oil at night a few times and it took me forever to go to sleep. the only other ingerdients are Coconut oil ,Castor oil, extract of Shikakai, Amla, Bhrami, Maka, Neem, Jatamansi, perfume and preservatives.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Aug 10, 2009)

It has a lot of beneficial oils in it/. It is really popular for suppliers in India to want to produce oils with vegetable and mineral oil, plus its cheaper. The suppliers are always trying to push that off on us, but I really wanted to make a more pure oil with a natural base like coconut. They sometimes don't understand OUR needs and what does well here.

It's like Morocco, they make amazing soaps but most of it is animal fat based, and not plant bases that are better for us. They are slowly changing that though


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Aug 10, 2009)

I've almost finished reading this whole thread!
I've been doing Ayurveda for the past few weeks and i really like it, especially the Swastik shikakai bar and the vatika oil.
Yesterday i tried a new pre poo; After sleeping on vatika oil in cling film over night i put a blended mixture of:
half a pot of greek yogurt
2 egg yolks
some olive oil
2 tbsps honey
3 tbsps brahmi powder
3 tbsps amla powder
...i then wrapped in cling film and exercised for an hour before rinsing it out and washing with shikakai bar and dc'ing with the body shop honey conditioner with steam. 
My hair feels really soft and it's getting shinier!! And it seems like my hair is growing a bit faster too. I love Ayurveda.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Aug 10, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana!! sounds amazing  I'd love to do that, if I could just find some time.....I need to catch up with my henna'ings alone...shoot.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 11, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I've almost finished reading this whole thread!
> I've been doing Ayurveda for the past few weeks and i really like it, especially the Swastik shikakai bar and the vatika oil.
> Yesterday i tried a new pre poo; After sleeping on vatika oil in cling film over night i put a blended mixture of:
> half a pot of greek yogurt
> ...


 

I'm glad it's working for you. It sounds like your hair is already thanking you. BTW, I might have to try this treatment.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Aug 11, 2009)

agreed, it sounds awesome!


----------



## sleepflower (Aug 28, 2009)

Bumping with some questions.

I read that the powders are not to be absorbed by the body. Is this true? I was thinking of making a mixture of powders, essential oils, and carrier oils, one of which would be emu, which is known as a pusher oil. Of course, my goal was to help my scalp absorb more of this stuff, but is this a bad idea with ayurvedic powders?

Somewhere way back I read that it is a bad idea to add powders to conditioner. I did not quite understand the explanation; someone said it is because conditioners do not expire as quickly as natural ingredients such as yogurt. Can someone please re-explain this? Is it not okay to add some powders to conditioners and then add in more preservatives so they do not mold over?

Do powders such as shikakai and aritha get rid of cones? Obviously it is better to avoid cones, but I am and always plan to be an occasional heat user.

Just in case I find tulsi too drying for my hair, does anyone have any recipes for using it to clean the face? The same for aritha powder, too! I am wondering if these powders are what I need to clear up my face!

Phew. I think that is all I have for now. Also, thanks to *Aggie* for answering all of my questions the other night.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 29, 2009)

sleepflower said:


> Bumping with some questions.
> 
> I read that the powders are not to be absorbed by the body. Is this true? I was thinking of making a mixture of powders, essential oils, and carrier oils, one of which would be emu, which is known as a pusher oil. Of course, my goal was to help my scalp absorb more of this stuff, but is this a bad idea with ayurvedic powders?
> 
> ...


 
I hope this info helps you out.


----------



## sleepflower (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, very much so! Thank you!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Aug 31, 2009)

amazing answers!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Sep 8, 2009)

I just did the paste treament last night for the first time with Alma and Shikakai powders. Should I do this everyday or how many times a week should I be using these powders?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 8, 2009)

Was this for your hair or face/skin?


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Now that I am comfortable with powders I am ready to branch out into oils. I have vatika frosting so I won't be buying vatika oil. I was thinking of jasmine, amla, brahmi, hibiscus, and I also saw a brahmi amla.  What do you think? Any others? TIA.



I agree but I want to infuse my own as I hate mineral oil, I would rather use cheap cooking oil then mineral oil LOL.

what you do is put your herbs i oil in a low heat oven for minimum an hour and then strain and voila amla, shikaki or whatever oil.


----------



## brebre928 (Sep 10, 2009)

This may be a silly question to ask, but I noticed that everyone who uses the Amla Oil use it as a pre poo, is it ok to just used the oil and not wash it out????


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 10, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> This may be a silly question to ask, but I noticed that everyone who uses the Amla Oil use it as a pre poo, is it ok to just used the oil and not wash it out????


 

Yep, I use it all the time.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Sep 11, 2009)

Got my alma oil, brahmi powder, shikakai powder, and shikakai poo bar today!  Still waiting on the rest of my shipment.  I couldn't wait to use my stuff so I pre poo with Alma oil, washed with the shikakai poo bar, mixed 1 tspn of brahmi powder with my conditioner and rinsed and I LOVED it!  It even brought back some of my curl pattern that had went straight on the back and sides.

Oh btw is this a good way to go about using my powders and oil?  When I get my Vitka I plan to add that to my pre poo.  And I will alternate the shikakai powder brew with the poo bar.  I will also make tea rinses with alma, brahmi, kalpi tone powders.  What do you ladies think?

Sorry about any misspelled words...I'm knew at this, lol.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Sep 11, 2009)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I just did the paste treament last night for the first time with Alma and Shikakai powders. Should I do this everyday or how many times a week should I be using these powders?



I'd like to know as well.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 11, 2009)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I just did the paste treament last night for the first time with Alma and Shikakai powders. Should I do this everyday or how many times a week should I be using these powders?


 

 Sorry I'm just seeing this, no you do not want to do Shikakai and Amla everyday,  Shikakai is very drying and can be stripping if not used properly. Amla is very acidic, it's not as drying as the Shikakai but you still want to proceed with caution till you see what your hair can take. I would start out with once a week and go from there.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 12, 2009)

Ladies, is Maka Brhingraj the same as Mahabrihngraj? is it just a typo or spelling diff? 
oh I found these powedrs and oils on www.amazon.com  that's even better they deliver superfast. hth
http://www.amazon.com/Hesh-Brahmi-Herbal-Powder-100g/dp/B000JWO7EY/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_1


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Ladies, is Maka Brhingraj the same as Mahabrihngraj? is it just a typo or spelling diff?
> oh I found these powders and oils on www.amazon.com that's even better they deliver super fast. hth
> http://www.amazon.com/Hesh-Brahmi-Herbal-Powder-100g/dp/B000JWO7EY/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_1


 

Mahabhringraj oil has Bhringraj in it as well as other herbs, it's in a Sesame oil base. Maha means "great". Due to its ingredients, Mahabhringraj Oil is more potent and calming than regular Bhringraj Oil. 
 I use to use it every night because it helps me sleep. I don't know if she carries it, but a lot of ladies have ordered from here with super fast shipping, good prices, and I think she even offers a discount.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=385862

ETA: Maka is another name for Bhringraj


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey, has anyone tried this? I just bought it from the Indian market. 

Skin toneup powder  by Hesh


ETA:To remove bold text.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Mahabhringraj oil has Bhringraj in it as well as other herbs, it's in a Sesame oil base. Maha means "great". Due to its ingredients, Mahabhringraj Oil is more potent and calming than regular Bhringraj Oil.
> I use to use it every night because it helps me sleep. I don't know if she carries it, but a lot of ladies have ordered from here with super fast shipping, good prices, and I think she even offers a discount.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=385862
> 
> ETA: Maka is another name for Bhringraj


Actually I've been using the powder mahabhringraj and I saw just the bhringraj powder and I wanted to make skure it's the same. I haven't tried the oils.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Actually I've been using the powder mahabhringraj and I saw just the bhringraj powder and I wanted to make skure it's the same. I haven't tried the oils.


 

Wait do you mean Maka? Is there a Mahabhringraj powder??


----------



## Ltown (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Actually I've been using the powder mahabhringraj and I saw just the bhringraj powder and I wanted to make skure it's the same. I haven't tried the oils.


Where did you get the powder? I've order on amazon and gotten the deal for brahmi but not this powder.


----------



## sleepflower (Sep 13, 2009)

I did my first tea rinse today. I was wondering if the more knowledgeable/experienced could critique it for the next time I plan on doing this!

I pre-oiled my hair with Vatika oil first. In 8 oz of boiling water I steeped half a teaspoon of shikakai and 1 tsp each of maka, brahmi, and amla powders for 45 minutes. (The powders were in a disposable tea bag.) I added it to two cups of room temperature water. In the shower, I poured the mixture over my hair without rinsing out the Vatika oil. I put on a cap and basically hung out in the bathroom for ten minutes.  Then I rinsed for about a minute and added in some VO5 to detangle. Then I rinsed that very well and added in a deep conditioner (I used a little ORS Replinishing treatment because I want to use it up and some AOHSR because I am trying it out.) An hour later I rinsed that out and applied my moisturiser.

I have to say, as others have remarked, after rinsing out the tea my hair felt so nice I almost felt like I could skip conditioning. My hair is dry now (I air dried) and it still feels very soft. I am having a hard time keeping my hands out of it!

My issues were that I had quite a lot of broken hair. Was there something wrong with my routine, or do I just need a better conditioner? Is there a recipe that helps curb breakage?

The other issue was that my hair is not as coily. Is there a way to get my curl definition back? I still had a lot of coils, but not as much as I am used to. What can I do?

Critiques? Comments? Advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2009)

sleepflower said:


> I did my first tea rinse today. I was wondering if the more knowledgeable/experienced could critique it for the next time I plan on doing this!
> 
> I pre-oiled my hair with Vatika oil first. In 8 oz of boiling water I steeped half a teaspoon of shikakai and 1 tsp each of maka, brahmi, and amla powders for 45 minutes. (The powders were in a disposable tea bag.) I added it to two cups of room temperature water. In the shower, I poured the mixture over my hair without rinsing out the Vatika oil. I put on a cap and basically hung out in the bathroom for ten minutes.  Then I rinsed for about a minute and added in some VO5 to detangle. Then I rinsed that very well and added in a deep conditioner (I used a little ORS Replenishing treatment because I want to use it up and some AOHSR because I am trying it out.) An hour later I rinsed that out and applied my moisturizer.
> 
> ...


 
I actually use more water to dilute my tea after I steep it, could it be that it may have been a little strong for your hair? As far as the broken  hair is concerned, are you sure it wasn't shed hair? If not you probably need to go back and do a protein treatment like Aphogee or Motions CPR to stop the breakage. The powders are known for loosening up the texture. Except Amla, it's said to create texture, So you might try doing a rinse with it after you address the breakage.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2009)

ltown said:


> Where did you get the powder? I've order on amazon and gotten the deal for brahmi but not this powder.


 

Itown I could be mistaken but I think the op is confusing MAHA with MAKA, hopefully she will chime it.


----------



## sleepflower (Sep 13, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I actually use more water to dilute my tea after I steep it, could it be that it may have been a little strong for your hair? As far as the broken  hair is concerned, are you sure it wasn't shed hair? If not you probably need to go back and do a protein treatment like Aphogee or Motions CPR to stop the breakage. The powders are known for loosening up the texture. Except Amla, it's said to create texture, So you might try doing a rinse with it after you address the breakage.


Some of it may have been shed hair, but a lot were little pieces. It stopped by the time I got to the DC part. I was just shocked! 

Should I be using 3 cups of plain water to 1 cup of the tea? Or how much should I dilute it?

When you say do an amla rinse, do you mean to make a tea with just amla? Would I follow the same procedure, i.e. steeping for a while, leaving it on for ten minutes, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 13, 2009)

sleepflower said:


> Some of it may have been shed hair, but a lot were little pieces. It stopped by the time I got to the DC part. I was just shocked!
> 
> Should I be using 3 cups of plain water to 1 cup of the tea? Or how much should I dilute it?
> 
> ...


 
Yes with just Amla, then dc. This is how I do mine http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7169711&postcount=562 This method works for me because my hair doesn't like really strong tea. HTH


----------



## Lucia (Sep 16, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Wait do you mean Maka? Is there a Mahabhringraj powder??



yes there's a mahabhringraj powder I ordered some from a website I lost that link but I think Ageldoll has some links for it. and  www.amazon.com  has the hesh powders now. bringraj, neem, amla, shikaki etc... some of the oils too.
FNWL has powders too
http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/product.asp?product_id=ayurherbbhringraj


----------



## Lucia (Sep 16, 2009)

more links to buy

http://theindianfoodstore.com/health---beauty-hesh-herbal-powders.html?page=1

http://www.hennausa.com/ayurvedaherbsc14.php

http://www.kamdarplaza.com/index.php?cPath=23_30&osCsid=60eebe959293b274f69dcfa0af1814a5

this link has brahmi ghee and brahmi oil with coconut oil as the base. 
http://www.ayurvediccenter.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3&sort=20a&page=3


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 18, 2009)

Are there any good Ayurvedic shampoos in it's regular form? I'm searching and all I'm finding are bars.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 18, 2009)

Mostly shampoo bars are what are really popular right now. In India if you want something natural and as a shampoo most likely it will still contain SLS and other ingredients that aren't that great.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 18, 2009)

washnset said:


> Are there any good Ayurvedic shampoos in it's regular form? I'm searching and all I'm finding are bars.



The shampoo bars are more natural and more authentic ayurveda, I wouldn't trust any bottle shampoos even if they say they're ayurveda they surely will have some SLS or LS in them and be too drying for your hair.


----------



## mahoganee (Sep 20, 2009)

I made a hair mask for the first time last night. That was also the first time I'd used a mask of any kind for my hair. I started off making an avocado mask with 1 1/2 avocado,olive and coconut oils, and honey. I remembered my powders so I added shikakai and amla to it, 3 tsp each. It was a bit thick so I brewed some hibiscus and nettle tea and added that to it til it was like a pudding. I applied in sections and twisted each section as I went along so that my hair wouldn't tangle,I'm natural, and then put a baggie and twistie towel on and fell asleep. Rinsed out this morning and my hair is sooo soft. I just starting using these powders and aritha this week and I'm loving it!


----------



## Sade' (Sep 22, 2009)

ltown said:


> Where did you get the powder? I've order on amazon and gotten the deal for brahmi but not this powder.



I ordered my Bhringraj powder from amazon.com. Type in Maka or Bhringraj in the search fields on amazon.com. They also sell them here cheap http://www.theindianfoodstore.com/health---beauty-hesh-herbal-powders.html HTH


----------



## labelfree (Sep 22, 2009)

http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/ is another great online vendor. I've purchased Brahmi and Indigo from her before and got it in three days. She offers reasonable priced shipping too!  I also just placed a order for more Amla and Brahmi I'm so excited


----------



## Choirgirl (Oct 4, 2009)

mahoganee said:


> I made a hair mask for the first time last night. That was also the first time I'd used a mask of any kind for my hair. I started off making an avocado mask with 1 1/2 avocado,olive and coconut oils, and honey. I remembered my powders so I added shikakai and amla to it, 3 tsp each. It was a bit thick so I brewed some hibiscus and nettle tea and added that to it til it was like a pudding. I applied in sections and twisted each section as I went along so that my hair wouldn't tangle,I'm natural, and then put a baggie and twistie towel on and fell asleep. Rinsed out this morning and my hair is sooo soft. I just starting using these powders and aritha this week and I'm loving it!


 

I've always wanted to try this.  Was it moisturizing?  Did it leak all over your pillow?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 5, 2009)

Last week I did my brhami, bringraj powder mask, I massaged and put it in and let it stay for 20 mins, I loved it my hair was soft, and strong.  
OH I got my brhami and bringraj oils, 1 has some castor oil mixed with coconut oil in it so it's ok my hair will still absorb it, the other is coconut oil based 1 is mild spicy smell=bringraj, 1 mild nutty=brhami, I mixed them together.  I scritched my scalp with my K-cutter comb, and before during applying the oils to my scalp. I like these oils then I won't have to do rinses all the time cause it's colder out now.  
The oils came really fast, I got my oils @   www.amazon.com  just do a search for the oils.


----------



## poookie (Oct 5, 2009)

i infused my own amla oil over the weekend.  it was messy but totally worth it!

i use and love dabur amla gold oil, but after finding out that it had mineral oil, i decided to make a more natural solution.  i took 12 ounces of organic cold pressed unrefined coconut oil, melted it down in a small crock pot, added some vatika, sweet almond, & extra virgin olive oil, and added 3 tablespoons of amla powder & 1 tablespoon of tulsi powder.

i let the mix brew for a total of 4 hours on low heat, strained the oil through coffee filters (pantyhose didn't work, since the amla and tulsi powders were so fine it would pour right through), and bottled it up.

the oil smells really good.  not quite fresh and clean like the dabur amla oil did, but like toasted coconut and herbs.  it feels good on my scalp, and gives my hair a healthy sheen when applied to my length.

also, i've noticed a drastic difference in the strength and thickness of my hair since switching from liquid shampoos to shikakai bar soaps.  my hair feels healthier.  

i'll be indigo-ing for the first time in a few days, and i'm really excited!


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Oct 5, 2009)

poookie said:


> i infused my own amla oil over the weekend. it was messy but totally worth it!
> 
> i use and love dabur amla gold oil, but after finding out that it had mineral oil, i decided to make a more natural solution. i took 12 ounces of organic cold pressed unrefined coconut oil, melted it down in a small crock pot, added some vatika, sweet almond, & extra virgin olive oil, and added 3 tablespoons of amla powder & 1 tablespoon of tulsi powder.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting this, I wanted to try and make my own Amla oil.  Last time I did Amla I took me for every to get "all of those little white rocks" as my daughter call them out of my head.  I'm excited to try your method this weekend.


----------



## mahoganee (Oct 11, 2009)

Choirgirl said:


> I've always wanted to try this. Was it moisturizing? Did it leak all over your pillow?


 It moisturized really good. It didn't leak because I had two baggies and a twistie towel on.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been using brhami and bringraj oils now and I love them so far, I was using the powders, but this is double the effectiveness.


----------



## simcha (Oct 11, 2009)

sleepflower said:


> I did my first tea rinse today. I was wondering if the more knowledgeable/experienced could critique it for the next time I plan on doing this!
> 
> I pre-oiled my hair with Vatika oil first. In 8 oz of boiling water I steeped half a teaspoon of shikakai and 1 tsp each of maka, brahmi, and amla powders for 45 minutes. (The powders were in a disposable tea bag.) I added it to two cups of room temperature water. In the shower, I poured the mixture over my hair without rinsing out the Vatika oil. I put on a cap and basically hung out in the bathroom for ten minutes.  Then I rinsed for about a minute and added in some VO5 to detangle. Then I rinsed that very well and added in a deep conditioner (I used a little ORS Replinishing treatment because I want to use it up and some AOHSR because I am trying it out.) An hour later I rinsed that out and applied my moisturiser.
> 
> ...



I notice my hair breaks if I leave the tea rinse in for awhile.  I generally  very gently scrub my scalp and squeeze it through my hair and then rinse.  When I baggie my hair with the tea rinse for about 5-10 minutes is when I notice breakage.  

I've also noticed the type of conditioner I use may cause more breakage, which is why I just stick with Mixed Chicks.  

Also I only mix two herbs together.   I think it was Candy C who said mixing more they start to cancel out each other.

HTH


----------



## simcha (Oct 11, 2009)

labelfree said:


> http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/ is another great online vendor. I've purchased Brahmi and Indigo from her before and got it in three days. She offers reasonable priced shipping too!  I also just placed a order for more Amla and Brahmi I'm so excited



I just ordered Indigo and Amla from her.  

Also, the owner is Black.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 11, 2009)

simcha said:


> I notice my hair breaks if I leave the tea rinse in for awhile.  I generally  very gently scrub my scalp and squeeze it through my hair and then rinse.  When I baggie my hair with the tea rinse for about 5-10 minutes is when I notice breakage.
> 
> I've also noticed the type of conditioner I use may cause more breakage, which is why I just stick with Mixed Chicks.
> 
> ...



That's true, if you mix more than 3 then it actually doesn't help your hair and you don't get the moisturizing effect. 3 is the max, but they have to compliment each other and not cancel each other out, I stick with 2 powders at the same time, then I would recommend trying 2 powders, or  just 1 that works is even better b/c then no chance of messing it up and getting hard hair. hth


----------



## guudhair (Oct 13, 2009)

I have been using herbal tea rinses instead of shampoo since Feb 2008 and my hair has been getting VERY tangled for the last few months...to the point were there are sometimes knots...I can't figure out what is causing this...I follow up with conditioning but what do yall recommend I use to help detangle?...I am 4a/b relaxed


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2009)

Lucia said:


> That's true, if you mix more than 3 then it actually doesn't help your hair and you don't get the moisturizing effect. 3 is the max, but they have to compliment each other and not cancel each other out, I stick with 2 powders at the same time, then I would recommend trying 2 powders, or just 1 that works is even better b/c then no chance of messing it up and getting hard hair. hth


 
I'm not sure I agree with this theory of Candy_C about not mixing more than 3 powders because I use Kalpi Tone Powder which has a perfect blend of at least 5 maybe more different powders all in one box and I get amazing results from it. 

I believe Vestaluv uses it as well and her hair started growing like weed after she started using it. 

I do agree however that one has be able to mix the right powders together in the right porportions to get optimal results. 

The hard hair seem to come from aritha and shikakai powders for me. I don't use aritha at all anymore but I use the shikaki powder very sparingly. 

Of course, this is simply my opinion based on my experience with the powders.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2009)

guudhair said:


> I have been using herbal tea rinses instead of shampoo since Feb 2008 and my hair has been getting VERY tangled for the last few months...to the point were there are sometimes knots...I can't figure out what is causing this...I follow up with conditioning but what do yall recommend I use to help detangle?...I am 4a/b relaxed


 
I'm thinking you may need some porosity control. I usually have to give myself one if I'm experiencing tangles which would normally be right after a henna treatment but before DCing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this theory of Candy_C about not mixing more than 3 powders because I use Kalpi Tone Powder which has a perfect blend of at least 5 maybe more different powders all in one box and I get amazing results from it.
> 
> I believe Vestaluv uses it as well and her hair started growing like weed after she started using it.
> 
> ...


 

I agree.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this theory of Candy_C about not mixing more than 3 powders because I use Kalpi Tone Powder which has a perfect blend of at least 5 maybe more different powders all in one box and I get amazing results from it.
> 
> I believe Vestaluv uses it as well and her hair started growing like weed after she started using it.
> 
> ...


maybe if you know how to mix it it's ok or if it's already mixed with the right portions.  how often are you using the kalpi tone?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2009)

Lucia said:


> maybe if you know how to mix it it's ok or if it's already mixed with the right portions. how often are you using the kalpi tone?


 
Every chance I get. It's that serious. I loved it so much, I bought 2 kilos of it just so I don't run out of it. I even add it to all my henna treatments now too. I'm now thinking that I may not need to purchase so many other powders as long as I can find Kalpi Tone. 

You can find it on www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com (this one is US based and the owner is Black) or if you live in Canada, you can find it at www.mehndiskinart.com.


----------



## guudhair (Oct 18, 2009)

What's the least amount of time you have left the rinse in and still got results?...I am trying to cut down my wash day time....will leaving the rinse in only 10-15 min be okay, or even less than that?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 19, 2009)

guudhair said:


> What's the least amount of time you have left the rinse in and still got results?...I am trying to cut down my wash day time....will leaving the rinse in only 10-15 min be okay, or even less than that?



2 mins, pured it all over and get the ends, then rinsed it right back out, but you still have to rinse well I still got results. It was much better when I let it sit in my hair for a while I like leaving it for 20-30 mins under a cap


----------



## Lita (Oct 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Every chance I get. It's that serious. I loved it so much, I bought 2 kilos of it just so I don't run out of it. I even add it to all my henna treatments now too. I'm now thinking that I may not need to purchase so many other powders as long as I can find Kalpi Tone.
> 
> You can find it on www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com (this one is US based and the owner is Black) or if you live in Canada, you can find it at www.mehndiskinart.com.



GO KALPI TONE.I mix it in my henna/conditioners with great results....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I've been revisiting ayurveda as I'm hiding my hair under wigs for the cooler months.  My hair is in braids and I've been cowashing with shikakai/amla/brahmi tea and conditioner mix every other day.  I just got the courage to make a shikakai/garlic oil for my scalp massage before cowash and an amla/brahmi/henna oil to seal after cowash.  My homemade amla oil came out looking nearly the exact same color as amla oil!!  Definitely more woodsy smelly since there is none of that fragrance in there but I really love the way it looks and smells.   For both oil mixtures I used equal parts of castor, coconut and almond oil.   My hair is feeling really great!

Big thanks to you Flowinlocks and Vestaluv for answering all my questions as I came up with a personalized reggie.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 19, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been revisiting ayurveda as I'm hiding my hair under wigs for the cooler months. My hair is in braids and I've been cowashing with shikakai/amla/brahmi tea and conditioner mix every other day. I just got the courage to make a shikakai/garlic oil for my scalp massage before cowash and an amla/brahmi/henna oil to seal after cowash. My homemade amla oil came out looking nearly the exact same color as amla oil!! Definitely more woodsy smelly since there is none of that fragrance in there but I really love the way it looks and smells. For both oil mixtures I used equal parts of castor, coconut and almond oil.  My hair is feeling really great!
> 
> Big thanks to you Flowinlocks and Vestaluv for answering all my questions as I came up with a personalized reggie.


 


You're welcome. I'm glad to hear it's working out.


----------



## guudhair (Oct 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm thinking you may need some porosity control. I usually have to give myself one if I'm experiencing tangles which would normally be right after a henna treatment but before DCing.


 
Since I only use tea rinses and/or the Shikakai bar to wash, when should I use this?...only on the days I use the bar?

And is this the right one?...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2009)

guudhair said:


> Since I only use tea rinses and/or the Shikakai bar to wash, when should I use this?...only on the days I use the bar?
> 
> And is this the right one?...


 

Yes this is the right one. I use PC once a week as my final rinse and even though you are only using tea rinses, you can make the PC your final rinse as well.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone here tried coconut shampoo bars? the shampoo bars and the bath bars are basically the same except the shampoo bars have patchuoli in them. TIA

http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/organic_natural_soaps.htm


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 28, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Has anyone here tried coconut shampoo bars? the shampoo bars and the bath bars are basically the same except the shampoo bars have patchuoli in them. TIA
> 
> http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/organic_natural_soaps.htm


 
No but it sounds interesting.  I need to go ahead and order from them because I am interested in the coconut cream concentrate too.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> No but it sounds interesting.  I need to go ahead and order from them because I am interested in the coconut cream concentrate too.



yeah it's better than the regular coconut cream, next order for coconut cream I might order 2 bars 1 unscented and shampoo scented and try it. If I don't like it on my hair I can use it up as regular bathing soap


----------



## zenith (Oct 28, 2009)

To the ladies who made their own Amla oil, how long does it last? (freshness wise) do you have to keep it in the fridge to make it last longer?


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 28, 2009)

I make small batches, but I don't worry about refrigerating.  Since I start with the powder and mix with oils (no water) I figure it should keep as long as the oil would.  Also I use a mixture of oils that include coconut oil which has anti bacterial properties on it's own.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Oct 28, 2009)

Flow..I've been away for a while, so excuse me I'm just seeing your siggy.....OMG!!  Your hair looks great!  Wonderful progress!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been terrible these last two weeks. I am thinking about putting henna in on Saturday.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Oct 29, 2009)

Just be careful with the drying affects of saponified palm, and coconut oils. That can be drying when not used affectively with any other oils, and especially on the hair. For the skin it may have a different affect. But it depends what else they put in it. There'd have to be other ingredients as they have different scents.

That is one reason I don't use saponified coconut oil for that concern. Instead cocoa butter and coconut milk are both really moisturizing when made into soap/shampoo.


----------



## MzJai (Nov 2, 2009)

I recently installed a weave on friday...Can I still do tea rinses with my powders with a weave in or should i wait until i take it out?


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 2, 2009)

*Miz Jai* I'd wait until you got your weave out. You wanna make sure everything comes out and that it's conditioned well. If it's possible that you can be sure of it, well...but I'd wait until after and to see the condition of you real hair/scalp. JMHO.

If you do it, make sure it's well filterd and that you can get a good DC to your hair underneath. The  potential dryness to both hairs concerns me here.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 2, 2009)

I do agree with Jamaraa. This way you'll get the best coverage all over as well with the rinse


----------



## MzJai (Nov 2, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *Miz Jai* I'd wait until you got your weave out. You wanna make sure everything comes out and that it's conditioned well. If it's possible that you can be sure of it, well...but I'd wait until after and to see the condition of you real hair/scalp. JMHO.
> 
> If you do it, make sure it's well filterd and that you can get a good DC to your hair underneath. The potential dryness to both hairs concerns me here.


 

OMG good point!
So lemme ask...If i cant continue my Ayurvedic reggie than what can i do to condition? can i dilute some conditioner in a botle and squirt between the tracks? ( i have a net on my hair). The net would probably make it difficult to get the conditioner to my scalp.

I can:Every 2 weeks

1. Wash with diluted Vatika Shampoo
2. Dilute conditioner and squirt on scalp (massage in as best as i can)
3. Rinse well and condition again
4. Apply brahmi oil ot Vatika Oil to my scalp

Pls tell me this will work because i have no clue how to keep up with my healthy hair practices while prtective stylin with a weave


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ I didn't know Vatika made a shampoo. Ok, I know nothing about weaves cuz I've never had one...so is yours sewn in? Can you touch your hair and scalp underneath? If you can, maybe you can pull it off. You wanna make perfectly sure that your hair is not getting brittle. Teas would have to be like 2x strained before I'd risk it. The approach you give sounds like how dred heads do their reggie. This just might work.

IF you can fully reach the scalp, I'd try it. *I don't want you to give up your veda cuz it's good for the scalp and you need scalp support w/ a weave in. *

Since I don't know weaves, does this even make sense to you? I'm kinda stumped!  This is a brain teaser for me.


----------



## MzJai (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes Jamaraa...Dabur Makes a Creamy Vatika Shampoo. i got my sample from the "Hate it dump your products on me" thread

The net is attached to my hair, and the tracks are attached to the net...so touching my scalp is pretty difficuly. That is why i suggested the diluted products that I can put in a squeeze bottle.

LMAO at pull it off! but if i squeeze the conditioner between the tracks that might work

I can strain my teas multiple times...I just dont want to give up my Reggie! (sad face).

Anyone who had a similar experience know what to do?


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm glad I asked you about the poo...creamy is iffy for now, even diluted. Got something more runny?

So it's like a wig somehow attached to your head? What holds it on? I'm worried about the condish then cuz you do not want wax build up happening. That equals dreds/matting cuz your hair will be undistrubed.

OK...tell us how your beautiician or whoever put in your weave told you to care for it. Maybe we can work from there.


----------



## MzJai (Nov 2, 2009)

she uses thread to sew the tracks onto the net/hair.

I was told to wash it every 2 weeks to keep it fresh and make sure to oil my scalp to prevent itching and dryness. She really didn't mention anything about conditioning it but i saw SO MANY threads where ppl were conditioning their hair under their weaves...EVEN DC it!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 2, 2009)

Can you call her and ask about conditioning? I find it VERY odd that she didn't mention anything about conditioning it. After all, your hair's still needing moisture. 

If we can figure nothing else out, try your 4 step plan and see what happens. I'm thinking it should be OK since she told you to oil your scalp. At least you can have access to it. (Geez girlie, you should have come to us BEFORE you got the weave! )

How 'bout starting a thread addressed to weave wearers on how to DC and we can adapt to veda.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2009)

*@ MzJai,*

This is the very reason why I don't wear weaves anymore. Ever since I started taking care of my own hair, having weaves made it extremely difficult to wash and DC my hair under the weave. I had to heavily dilute the poo and conditioner and pour it through the tracks onto my hair between them and wash out standing under the shower. 

I would recommend a conditioner that does not have waxes, something natural or organic and something without cones. That way, if some of it is left in your hair, it's okay because it won't cause damage to your hair. 

I would go with the Aubrey Organics Vegan line of products, especially the AO Honeysuckle Rose and the AO White Camellia Conditioners. As for a shampoo, try Avalon Organics Biotin with B-Complex Thickening Shampoo and the complimenting conditioner as well. 

My leave-in was heavily diluted as well and the one I use is Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner (this is a deep conditioner and a leave-in conditioner. If you want to use ayurveda tea rinses, you would have to really strain them properly to avoid the powders being stuck in your hair. You can use them, just wash them out properly.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks *Aggie* that sounds very good. I actually was going to suggest a VERY diluted Dr. Bronner's as shampoo (maybe Aloe (gentle) or Tea tree (for dandruff/itichies)) Dred heads use this and do a very diluted AVC 'rinse" to make sure the soap is out. Even here I'm worried about dryness.

Could you (*Mz. Jai* jump in too) explain to me how her hair is attached? It sounds like she has tracks that are sewing to a net and this is somehow attached to her head? Are they braids that it's sewn to? It sounds like a combo of a wig and a sewn in weave. I thought w/ sew ins, it's just simply tracks sewn to cornrows w/ plenty of scalp access?

What about proteins? Shpuld she avoid proteins under a weave? Aubrey is a "line" conditioner series, but is GPB off limits? Of all their conditioners, I like GPB and Rosehips and Marquetta best. Maybe she can mix the vedic oils w/ these condishs and get a twofer?

* I gotta say, this is the 1st hair problem I'm completely stumped by. I'm clueless.  I know herbs, but in this case not how to apply them. "scratches head") *


----------



## MzJai (Nov 3, 2009)

@ Aggie...Thanks! I mentioned earlier in the thread that I would dilute my shampoo (either the Vatika Shampoo or my Dr. Bronners Peppermint) and apply to my hair. My concern was with conditioners but you answered that for me!

@Jamaraa...My hair is braided underneath....then she puts a net over the braids and then attacheds the hair to the net mostly rather than just to my hair. It prevents all of the stress being on your hair when sewing in the weave. I hope that helps you to understand. But a picture is worth a thousand words so i've attached one for you.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Thanks *Aggie* that sounds very good. I actually was going to suggest a VERY diluted Dr. Bronner's as shampoo (maybe Aloe (gentle) or Tea tree (for dandruff/itichies)) Dred heads use this and do a very diluted AVC 'rinse" to make sure the soap is out. Even here I'm worried about dryness.
> 
> Could you (*Mz. Jai* jump in too) explain to me how her hair is attached? It sounds like she has tracks that are sewing to a net and this is somehow attached to her head? Are they braids that it's sewn to? It sounds like a combo of a wig and a sewn in weave. I thought w/ sew ins, it's just simply tracks sewn to cornrows w/ plenty of scalp access?
> 
> ...


 


MzJai said:


> @ Aggie...Thanks! I mentioned earlier in the thread that I would dilute my shampoo (either the Vatika Shampoo or my Dr. Bronners Peppermint) and apply to my hair. My concern was with conditioners but you answered that for me!
> 
> @Jamaraa...My hair is braided underneath....then she puts a net over the braids and then attacheds the hair to the net mostly rather than just to my hair. It prevents all of the stress being on your hair when sewing in the weave. I hope that helps you to understand. But a picture is worth a thousand words so i've attached one for you.


 
You're both welcomed.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 3, 2009)

*MzJai* now that I see it, you probably can use your squirt bottle method OK. You def need to thin out the condishs and make very strained teas, but I think you'll be ok. I guess you'll have to squirt your oils too?


----------



## MzJai (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes...I've been using squirt bottles for my oil so far.....I'm so happy that i can still use my teas!....Ill triple strain them and rinse rinse rinse!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 3, 2009)

Good on ya!  Keep us updated w/ how it's going *MzJai*!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *MzJai* now that I see it, you probably can use your squirt bottle method OK. You def need to thin out the condishs and make very strained teas, but I think you'll be ok. I guess you'll have to squirt your oils too?


 
Good idea about the oil in the squirt bottle jamaraa. I usually use the color applicator bottle and I assume this is what you are referring to.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^  any application bottle of some sort w/ a fine tip so you can direct it precisely where you want it to go.  IOW, you got it!


----------



## Garner (Nov 3, 2009)

Ladies,
Are the ayurvedic powders mixed with water and placed in hair for 30 minutes just as effective as ayurvedic tea rinses?  Do you apply the powders or tea rinses prior to shampooing or afterwards?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2009)

Garner said:


> Ladies,
> Are the ayurvedic powders mixed with water and placed in hair for 30 minutes just as effective as ayurvedic tea rinses? Do you apply the powders or tea rinses prior to shampooing or afterwards?


I like both pastes and tea rinses. You can leave both of them in for 30 minutes if you like. The only thing is when I leave the tea rinse it, it drips all over the place and the paste stays put.

I do not shampoo when I use ayurveda pastes and tea rinses because they are already cleansing. I do however, use a deep conditioner afterwards - I don't have to, but I do because I like to. 

I prepoo with oil, apply my ayurveda paste or tea rinse, deep condition, apply leave-in and voila, that's it!


----------



## Garner (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Aggie,
Another Question...Can I alternate the weeks that I henna?  ie. henna every other week and on alternate weeks use amla, maka, and brahmi?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2009)

Garner said:


> Thanks Aggie,
> Another Question...Can I alternate the weeks that I henna? ie. henna every other week and on alternate weeks use amla, maka, and brahmi?


 
, that's pretty much what I do now myself when I am not any type of extension hair style.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 4, 2009)

Garner said:


> Thanks Aggie,
> Another Question...Can I alternate the weeks that I henna? ie. henna every other week and on alternate weeks use amla, maka, and brahmi?


 
Why not add a small amount to your henna mix? That's what I do and it works gr8!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 4, 2009)

Garner said:


> Ladies,
> Are the ayurvedic powders mixed with water and placed in hair for 30 minutes just as effective as ayurvedic tea rinses? Do you apply the powders or tea rinses prior to shampooing or afterwards?


 
Tho I do neither teas nor masks, I think both methods are quite effective, but I couldn't tell you which was more so. Put on a shower cap etc when you do the teas, that'll help w/ the drippage. LOL


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Why not add a small amount to your henna mix? That's what I do and it works gr8!


 
I add these powders to my henna mix but I also do a separate conditioning with the powders the week/s following my henna treatment like I did this morning. I henna'ed my hair last week and will do another henna treatment in a week or 2. I think Garner may be asking if she can still condition with the ayurveda herbs in between henna treatments.


----------



## MzJai (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a quick question about Henna. 

I've tried most of the indian powders as a paste and tea and I love them ( i'm fully natural) however when i tried henna i liked it because it made my hair feel very strong, but i think it's loosening my curl pattern enough to make my hair not as bulky as it was and i've only done it once!

Is henna ok for fine haired naturals? will my hiar get really straight if i continue to use it?erplexed maybe once a month?

BTW I LOVE MY NATURAL CURLS!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll be doing my ayurveda tea rinse of kalpi tone, shikakai, and brahmi powders mixed in a tea of rosemary, thyme and green tea leaves that I will be pouring over my hair as soon as it cools down enough. 

I'm gonna DC with some Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner and maybe use some EMB as a leave-in conditioner today. 



I have some of the herbal tea left over that I put in the fridge to cool and use as a final rinse to close my cuticles. I may add some ACV to it as well.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

MzJai said:


> Just a quick question about Henna.
> 
> I've tried most of the indian powders as a paste and tea and I love them ( i'm fully natural) however when i tried henna i liked it because it made my hair feel very strong, but i think it's loosening my curl pattern enough to make my hair not as bulky as it was and i've only done it once!
> 
> ...


 
Your natural curls will straighten a little bit I'm afraid. I have over 9 months of new growth hairs and the curls are a little looser than normal. I have fine hair like you do. You could try using the henna every 6-8 weeks if you don't like the loose look. I don't have a problem with it so I henna every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## MzJai (Nov 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Your natural curls will straighten a little bit I'm afraid. I have over 9 months of new growth hairs and the curls are a little looser than normal. I have fine hair like you do. You could try using the henna every 6-8 weeks if you don't like the loose look. I don't have a problem with it so I henna every 2-4 weeks.


 

Thanks! You're like a walking Veda guide!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

MzJai said:


> Thanks! You're like a walking Veda guide!


 
You're welcomed and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 4, 2009)

*MzJai* a gradual and slight (depending on beginning textures) relaxing of the curl pattern is a characteristic of henna. Even if you space out usage, this is unaviodable. After all, henna "adds" to itself and each application adds more to your hair, so it's inevitable that some relaxing will occur. If you don't want this, I'd suggest find another alternative.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *MzJai* a gradual and slight (depending on beginning textures) relaxing of the curl pattern is a characteristic of henna. *Even if you space out usage, this is unaviodable*. After all, henna "adds" to itself and each application adds more to your hair, so it's inevitable that some relaxing will occur. If you don't want this, I'd suggest find another alternative.


 
Hmmm, the bolded did not happen to me jamaraa. I usually go a couple of months without applying henna (when I install extension braids) and when I remove them, my entire head of new growth and previously henna'ed hair are hard to detangle and very tight. 

I am currently 9 months post and I feel that if I stop applying the henna, the previously henna'ed hair will revert back to normal similar to the way that natural-laxer relaxer works. 

This is the very reason why I keep applying the henna over my entire head of hair and not just my new growth hairs every time I use henna, and that is to keep my curls loose. I don't want or like them too tight because it makes detangling very difficult for me and henna treatments allow me to comb my hair easily.

Perhaps MzJai can simply apply henna to the new growth hair only to avoid building up on the loosening of her natural curl pattern all over her head. If henna did continue to loosen the curl pattern, then Mscocoface should have had extremely loose curls and her curls were still quite tight while using henna. IDK, I guess most heads of hair really are different. 

On the one hand, MzJai's hair is fine and Mscocoface's hair is thick and coarse. My hair is fine but still gives me trouble when it comes to detangling if I wait to long to reapply henna.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 4, 2009)

There are several people that add amla powder to their henna recipe to help maintain their curls? Has anyone ventured into trying this when they were at a loss for their curls? It really makes a difference!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 4, 2009)

*Aggie* I said it depended on your starting texture (I don't know hers). If you are in the "Andre 4s", it's going to be minimal, but it'll be more noticable for people in "Andre's 2-3s". LOL...how do you think those Ethiopian and Somilis get it so straight w/o relaxing (or rarely)...henna!

Your starting texture is in the 4 range, right? That makes the diff.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> There are several people that add amla powder to their henna recipe to help maintain their curls? Has anyone ventured into trying this when they were at a loss for their curls? It really makes a difference!


 
Yes I used to add more amla and now I add less because I don't want the curls too tight. I prefer them loose actually. Thanks for the reminder Khadija - I totally forgot about the amla's ability to tighten the curl pattern. This is probably why my hair always seem to bounce back into it's normal curl pattern so quickly. When I am ready for my hair to maintain it's tighter integrity again, I think I will start adding a little more amla to my mixes. But for now, I'm good.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *Aggie* I said it depended on your starting texture (I don't know hers). If you are in the "Andre 4s", it's going to be minimal, but it'll be more noticable for people in "Andre's 2-3s". LOL...how do you think those Ethiopian and Somilis get it so straight w/o relaxing (or rarely)...henna!
> 
> Your starting texture is in the 4 range, right? That makes the diff.


 
This makes a lot of sense as well but as Khadija reminded me, it is the amla powder that has been responsible for my tighter curl pattern when I added it to my henna mixes. I don't use quite as much as I used to when I first started using henna. I like my curls looser for now.

ETA: I think this why my relaxer stretches are so easy for me now.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 4, 2009)

^^^  I never use amla in my henna (I hate the smell anyway) because I don't want the pattern reinforced. This works well for my mother's relaxed head too.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> There are several people that add amla powder to their henna recipe to help maintain their curls? Has anyone ventured into trying this when they were at a loss for their curls? It really makes a difference!


 

Khadija I posted this question in another thread but I have a strong feeling you may know the answer and here it is:

"You know I wonder about this a lot. I have been henna'ing my hair for coloring but I only need it for conditioning. I wear my hair pretty dark because of the indigo application and was wondering if the indigo would work just as good if I only allow the henna to relase for an hour or 2 AND if I left the henna on my hair for only an hour or 2? I may need to ask Khadija because I don't want to waste my indigo".


----------



## vkb247 (Nov 8, 2009)

Aggie...henna makes it really easy for me to stretch my relaxers too. I thought I was the only one! Makes my hair so much more manageable. 

I got my order from Ayurnaturals a couple of days ago and I can't wait to start doing ayurveda rinses! I have been using Neem Tone for the last couple of days and my skin is so soft!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Aggie...henna makes it really easy for me to stretch my relaxers too. I thought I was the only one! Makes my hair so much more manageable.
> 
> I got my order from Ayurnaturals a couple of days ago and I can't wait to start doing ayurveda rinses! I have been using Neem Tone for the last couple of days and my skin is so soft!


 
I'm glad you had good results with the neem tone powder vkb. That neem tone is wonderful on skin, isn't it? I wonder if Ekua has Sin Tone as well. I need to go check because if the neem works this well on skin, I have a strong feeling the Skin tone would be even better...:scratchch.

I have almost another whole year of relaxer stretching to go and I have to keep up with my henna treatments even if it's just for my relaxer stretch alone.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay I just checked ANB.com for the skin toneup powder and it's there so it looks like I will be getting a couple of those as well. It's like a completeskin powder that has all the other goodies type powders in it, just check out the ingredients list. Kinda like kalpi Tone powder.

Here's the info on it:
*[SIZE=+0]<H2>Hesh Skin Toneup Powder 100g</H2>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=+0]Skin Toneup - Natural Coolant and Skin Toner

Hesh Skin Toneup is packed with nature's most basic healer and conditioner - Fuller's Earth, or what is popularly known as Multani Mati. It is applied after creating a thick paste either in combination with plain water or rose water. The blend contains minerals and healing agents that are active in the particular soil. This helps remove grime and other impurities from the pores of the skin. Regular use leads to fresh and rosy skin. The blend also contains sandalwood extracts, rose extracts and orange peel. These are proven healers and coolants that cure minor skin ailments, protects the skin and helps the ingredients reach the inner layers.

Hesh Skin Toneup advantages:

- Removes dirt and grime from skin pores
- Maintains natural oil balance
- Adds glow to the skin
- Treats minor skin infections

*Ingredients: Aloe, Harida, Chandan, Amla, Masurdal Powder, Wala, Jasat Bhasma, Shalmalikantak, Orange, Rose, Neem, Multani Mati
*
Ayurvedic Product - Made in India

For external use only.

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+0]Skin Toneup - Natural Coolant and Skin Toner

Hesh Skin Toneup is packed with nature's most basic healer and conditioner - Fuller's Earth, or what is popularly known as Multani Mati. It is applied after creating a thick paste either in combination with plain water or rose water. The blend contains minerals and healing agents that are active in the particular soil. This helps remove grime and other impurities from the pores of the skin. Regular use leads to fresh and rosy skin. The blend also contains sandalwood extracts, rose extracts and orange peel. These are proven healers and coolants that cure minor skin ailments, protects the skin and helps the ingredients reach the inner layers.

Hesh Skin Toneup advantages:

- Removes dirt and grime from skin pores
- Maintains natural oil balance
- Adds glow to the skin
- Treats minor skin infections

Ingredients: Aloe, Harida, Chandan, Amla, Masurdal Powder, Wala, Jasat Bhasma, Shalmalikantak, Orange, Rose, Neem, Multani Mati

Ayurvedic Product - Made in India

For external use only.

[/SIZE]


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 8, 2009)

I bought this a while back, but I haven't tried it yet. I am however enjoying the Ayurvedic toothpaste.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay I just checked ANB.com for the skin toneup powder and it's there so it looks like I will be getting a couple of those as well. It's like a completeskin powder that has all the other goodies type powders in it, just check out the ingredients list. Kinda like kalpi Tone powder.
> 
> Here's the info on it:
> *[SIZE=+0]<H2>Hesh Skin Toneup Powder 100g</H2>
> ...



I use skin tone & got wonderful results.(Very smooth clear skin thats soft) It works perfect around that time of the month..If your pron to break-outs like I am...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

Lita said:


> I use skin tone & got wonderful results.(Very smooth clear skin thats soft) It works perfect around that time of the month..If your pron to break-outs like I am...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am prone to break outs around that time of the month. Thnaks for shariing Lita.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 9, 2009)

Aggie, sorry been away from the computer a lot this weekend. It was busy.

I would say you can do that and still get coverage. But my only concern might be if you had any grey hair or new growth that you want to make sure gets good color on those areas at and close to the roots.

What have you decided since you first posted this question?

I don't always see all the posts as much as I'd like.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Aggie, sorry been away from the computer a lot this weekend. It was busy.
> 
> I would say you can do that and still get coverage. But my only concern might be if you had any grey hair or new growth that you want to make sure gets good color on those areas at and close to the roots.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for answering Khadija. I must admit, mixing my henna the night before I apply it the next day has been easier for me. I just don't want to leave it on my hair too long anymore and I was thinking an hour, 2 hours tops, rinse, then apply the indigo. 

I want to leave the indigo on for another hour. What do you think? Do you think I should leave the indigo on a little longer than an hour to get my usual very dark results?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 13, 2009)

...and then I got the flu 


Really crappy being sick....shoot!

Okay so one hour, I did have someone tell me recently they left the indigo in for one hour and then washed it out and was pretty happy. You can give it a shot, and see if it works well. I haven't had any testing done on just one hour. But I'd really like to know too. I just don't want you to waste any of your herbs either. Times are tough and tight for everyone, I'm sure.

Two hours for the henna is fine.

How long did you usually leave the indigo in for after you washed out your henna?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 14, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> ...and then I got the flu
> 
> 
> Really crappy being sick....shoot!
> ...


 I usually leave in the indigo for 2 hours but I am trying to shave some time off my hendigo application time. I'll try it for an hour and see what happens. If it doesn't work, then I'd have no choice but to go back to 2 hours.

By the way, get well soon honey!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay let us know. I'm pretty curious. I've got a dry, rough cough, but the flu and sick, is wearing away. slowly but surely.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I usually leave in the indigo for 2 hours but I am trying to shave some time off my hendigo application time. I'll try it for an hour and see what happens. If it doesn't work, then I'd have no choice but to go back to 2 hours.
> 
> By the way, get well soon honey!


 


Don't forget to try adding the Indigo to your Henna application as well to achieve darker results in a shorter amout of time.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Don't forget to try adding the Indigo to your Henna application as well to achieve darker results in a shorter amout of time.


 
I have done this a couple of times and sadly, my hair did not come out as black as I like it. I know for sure whewn I get older, that I may want and welcome the dark brown color though. So I am keeping this method in mind for whenever that time comes.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *I have done this a couple of times and sadly, my* *hair did not come out as black as I like it.* I know for sure whewn I get older, that I may want and welcome the dark brown color though. So I am keeping this method in mind for whenever that time comes.


 


 Even after you did the second Indigo application?? You realize I'm still talkin about the 2 step method right?? Just adding Indigo to the first application also.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 17, 2009)

aaaahhh, no it didn't sound like you meant as a 2-step process. Really interesting. So like adding indigo to the henna part of the 1st step and then using indigo full strength in the second step right?

Deeper results that way? But then you are using up a lot of indigo right? Does it come out darker then just a regular 2 step process?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> aaaahhh, no it didn't sound like you meant as a 2-step process. Really interesting. So like adding indigo to the henna part of the 1st step and then using indigo full strength in the second step right?
> 
> Deeper results that way? But then you are using up a lot of indigo right? Does it come out darker then just a regular 2 step process?


 

 That's exactly right. 
Yeah I actually explained in a few other posts.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7385761&postcount=2852

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6722893&postcount=2696

It's still the 2 step method. I tried this few times and yes I did achieve darker results. As far as using a lot of Indigo, not really just enough to turn the Henna brown. That way when I apply the Indigo (second step) I'm not applying it to red highlighted hair. Using this method also seemed to help the color from fading as fast.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 17, 2009)

That's a really amazing tip!! I'll have to mention that in my blog. Thanks for sharing that with us. (sometimes it just has to be said more then once for some of us to realize, like me!)


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> That's a really amazing tip!! I'll have to mention that in my blog. Thanks for sharing that with us. *(sometimes it just has to be said more then once for some of us to realize, like me!)*





Thanks, that's ok I'm the same way sometimes.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> That's exactly right.
> Yeah I actually explained in a few other posts.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7385761&postcount=2852
> ...


 
FL I'm doing the 2 step now *on damp hair* and that is working way better for me than the one step. 

I got this little tid bit from january noir and I gatta admit it is the only method that worked to get the really black results I was hoping for. I love it now. 

I'm doing so much protective styling with wigs right now that I don't want to waste the indigo until I'm in individual braids or ready to show off my hair again.

I only did the treatment JN's way to see if it will work and now that I know it works, I don't have to experiment anymore.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> That's a really amazing tip!! I'll have to mention that in my blog. Thanks for sharing that with us. (sometimes it just has to be said more then once for some of us to realize, like me!)


 
By the way Khadija, leaving on henna on my hair longer gives me better results than for just an hour. I guess I'm stuck with semi-long henna day treatments afterall and that's okay. I look forward to my henna days.

The shorter sessions came out okay but better when they're longer.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 17, 2009)

darn it!! aaaahhh well. Now we know better. For sure longer hair treatments with henna then. I suppose that gives it better time to give deeper color deposit. 

So the little tid bit that got you better color results was putting it onto damp hair? I realize for sure it goes on much easier, but you also felt it gave better color results? SO damp both times, for henna and then for indigo right? Every little tid bit helps!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> FL I'm doing the 2 step now *on damp hair* and that is working way better for me than the one step.
> 
> I got this little tid bit from january noir and I gatta admit it is the only method that worked to get the really black results I was hoping for. I love it now.
> 
> ...


 

Ohhh ok. on damp hair. I gotta try that. So to clarify you are doing Straight henna on the first application?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> darn it!! aaaahhh well. Now we know better. For sure longer hair treatments with henna then. I suppose that gives it better time to give deeper color deposit.
> 
> So the little tid bit that got you better color results was putting it onto damp hair? I realize for sure it goes on much easier, but you also felt it gave better color results? SO damp both times, for henna and then for indigo right? Every little tid bit helps!


 
Yes, for both henna and indigo...absolutely! I believe the reason for this is when we wet our hair the cuticles open up and the color takes better as a result. 

Also I don't rinse the henna or indigo out in hot water anymore. I use warm/slightly cool water now. I believe that I end up sealing the color in when I do my last and final rinse in cool/cold water. I mean my hair was really black. 

It makes sense because if I remember correctly, my stylist used to add color rinses to my damp hair to get it to stay in longer, so why shouldn't the henna and indigo work the same way, ya know?

The ease for adding indigo to me came after adding a tablespoon of diluted cornstarch to the indigo to thicken it. This worked like magic. I simply added the cornstarch to a little bit of warm water, whipped until mixed and added it to the indigo, whipped smooth, then add to my hair. Voila, no messy floor anymore.

ETA: I also add a level tablespoon of salt to my indigo by the way for good measure.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Ohhh ok. on damp hair. I gotta try that. So to clarify you are doing Straight henna on the first application?


 
Yes this is correct....straight henna followed by straight indigo and both on damp hair.

The henna on damp *pre-oiled* hair and the indigo on damp *oil-free* hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> darn it!! aaaahhh well. Now we know better. For sure longer hair treatments with henna then.* I suppose that gives it better time to give deeper color deposit. *
> 
> So the little tid bit that got you better color results was putting it onto damp hair? I realize for sure it goes on much easier, but you also felt it gave better color results? SO damp both times, for henna and then for indigo right? Every little tid bit helps!


 

Yes I agree. If we really want great color deposit, longer is definitely better. This is especially important to me when it comes to my indigo applications.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 17, 2009)

You're absolutely right, it makes complete sense. and your hair is REALLY black. A true, rich black. 

So a whole tbsp to your indigo. About how much indigo would that be?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2009)

For you Aggie!! See this is why I love LHCF! The cornstarch idea is brilliant!! That's one of the reasons I got lazy and stopped doing the treatments, the mess.  Anyway I'm going to combine all the tips I just got and add them to my method. I'll do JN's tip on damp hair, and both of Aggie's tips Cornstarch, and rinsing with cool water. I'll still do the Henndigo first followed by the Indigo. With these tips my hair should turn out.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 17, 2009)

the cornstarch is an awesome idea. It sure beats trying to find CMC. that stuff used to work really great to make the indigo thick but a pain in the rear to find. I should really be in bed....still got a really rough dry cough. But had to put a few things up and put up a blog post. Read it, if any of you have a bit of time


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> You're absolutely right, it makes complete sense. and your hair is REALLY black. A true, rich black.
> 
> So a whole tbsp to your indigo. About how much indigo would that be?


 
I used 175 grams for my last treatment. I think I will try to stick with 100-125 grams from now on and scale the salt down to a teaspoon instead of a tablespoon. I have resistent new growth grays and the salt helps as well. Remember the Tbsp is not a heaping one, just a level one, hmmm I guess a teaspoon should be okay afterall.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> For you Aggie!! See this is why I love LHCF! The cornstarch idea is brilliant!! That's one of the reasons I got lazy and stopped doing the treatments, the mess.  Anyway I'm going to combine all the tips I just got and add them to my method. I'll do JN's tip on damp hair, and both of Aggie's tips Cornstarch, and rinsing with cool water. I'll still do the Henndigo first followed by the Indigo. With these tips my hair should turn out.


 


Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> the cornstarch is an awesome idea. It sure beats trying to find CMC. that stuff used to work really great to make the indigo thick but a pain in the rear to find. I should really be in bed....still got a really rough dry cough. But had to put a few things up and put up a blog post. Read it, if any of you have a bit of time


 
Thanks ladies. Cornstarch is sooo easy to find and it works really well. Khadija, like you, I should also be in bed and I hope you feel better soon honey.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 17, 2009)

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> the cornstarch is an awesome idea. It sure beats trying to find CMC. that stuff used to work really great to make the indigo thick but a pain in the rear to find.* I should really be in* *bed....still got a really rough dry cough*. But had to put a few things up and put up a blog post. Read it, if any of you have a bit of time


 


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

Goodnight ladies, it's my bedtime. As always, it's been a pleasure posting in here and getting feedback.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm going to add that information on cornstarch on the blog as well.

I am hoping the cough goes away soon, thanks for the get well wishes!

1 tsp per 100 grams of indigo should be good (of salt). Those resistent grays usually need that salt. I have heard my share of resistent stories. It's not fun battling them.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 17, 2009)

they blended the herbs with coconut oil and goats milk.  Anyone know about goats mil for hair, I heard it's good for the skin. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VS88DW/ref=pd_luc_sbs_02_02

Biotique Bhringraj Therapeutic Oil for Hair Growth 120 ml

Description/Ingredients: 
An ancient formula containing Bhringraj, Butea Frondosa, Amla and Centella blended in Coconut Oil and the richness of Goat Milk, Biotique's Bhringraj Oil for hair growth penetrates hair shafts and nourishes the scalp. Completely natural and free from paraben and toxic chemicals, this oil will replenish hair follicles that have been damaged from harsh detergents found in most shampoos that lead to hair loss. Hair growth is encouraged as the scalp and hair root regain health and nourishment.


----------



## kasey (Dec 17, 2009)

This week I started using a tea brewed with Aritha powder as a shampoo and I think I like it better than the shikakai/amla/neem mix. Maybe because it's so sudsy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 18, 2009)

Lucia said:


> they blended the herbs with coconut oil and goats milk. Anyone know about goats mil for hair, I heard it's good for the skin.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VS88DW/ref=pd_luc_sbs_02_02
> 
> ...


 

I have seen this before, it sounds yummy. Be sure to give a review if you try it.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 21, 2009)

kasey said:


> This week I started using a tea brewed with Aritha powder as a shampoo and I think I like it better than the shikakai/amla/neem mix. Maybe because it's so sudsy.


 

Yes it is more sudsy because aritha is known as soapnuts. It is the best hair cleanser over all the herbs. It can be used whole too by soaking it, or by boiling it and getting the liquid and make that into a liquid-watery soap or by shaking bits of it and used as a foam wash


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 21, 2009)

Khadija I've read about soapnuts and I've wanted to try them but I'm so sensitive to things.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 21, 2009)

you could always just try out a sample of them, and see for yourself. Just do a small patch test on your skin, or bit of hair at the back of your neck if you wanted to be sure if you are or aren't sensitive or allergic to them.


----------



## sleek (Dec 26, 2009)

Newbie here well actually ex-lurker, I started my ayurvedic reggie last saturday and Im in love I did Alma,Shakakai and Aritha oil rinse and after many days of reading this thread getting my list together to buy some products today I lose my list!!!!!! I was so hurt I remembered the Brahmi,Maka and Kalpi but nothing else on my list well it didn't matter all they had was Brahmi and a few others that I was not interested in as yet so my day turned out to be a dud.  Now is it Brahmi, Maka and Alma for growth? and does anyone in brooklyn know of any Indian stores besides Patels on 53rd st and the one one Coney Island and H?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Jan 1, 2010)

amla powder is very well known for hair growth for sure.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 3, 2010)

Ladies, I need your advice. I want to reduce the time needed to cleanse my hair and do ayurvedic treatments. I was thinking about simultaneously cleansing and treating by making a paste using a combination of aritha powder and other, more moisturizing ayurvedic powders, like Brahmi and amla, for example. My question is: How much of each powder should I use and how long should I leave it on for? I was thinking about letting it sit on my head for an hour before co-washing it out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 3, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. I want to reduce the time needed to cleanse my hair and do ayurvedic treatments. I was thinking about simultaneously cleansing and treating by making a paste using a combination of aritha powder and other, more moisturizing ayurvedic powders, like Brahmi and amla, for example. My question is: How much of each powder should I use and how long should I leave it on for? I was thinking about letting it sit on my head for an hour before co-washing it out.


 


When I first started out that's what I would do, mix the cleansing powders with the conditioning ones. It worked fine. Just make sure you use double the amount of the cond. herbs vs the cleansing. Also I wouldn't Aritha on my hair for an hour, even if it is mixed with other herbs. I don't even let the Shikakai sit longer than 10-15 mins. I usually use one spoon of Shikakai to 2 spoons of the others. I know what you mean about saving time. That's why I love my poo bars for lazy days.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 3, 2010)

I just noticed you said *paste*. I definitely wouldn't leave Aritha on that long. i thought you were talking about tea.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> When I first started out that's what I would do, mix the cleansing powders with the conditioning ones. It worked fine. Just make sure you use double the amount of the cond. herbs vs the cleansing. Also I wouldn't Aritha on my hair for an hour, even if it is mixed with other herbs. I don't even let the Shikakai sit longer than 10-15 mins. I usually use one spoon of Shikakai to 2 spoons of the others. I know what you mean about saving time. That's why I love my poo bars for lazy days.


 


flowinlocks said:


> I just noticed you said *paste*. I definitely wouldn't leave Aritha on that long. i thought you were talking about tea.


 
Thanks for the suggestions, flowinlocks. My friend told me the exact same thing. I guess she was right, lol. I like to leave my pastes on for a while, so I guess I'll omit adding the aritha powder and use it afterward. Thanks a bunch .

P.S. Do you have that ayurvedic poo bar from Chagrin Valley, or do you use another kind of poo bar?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 3, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, flowinlocks. My friend told me the exact same thing. I guess she was right, lol. I like to leave my pastes on for a while, so I guess I'll omit adding the aritha powder and use it afterward. Thanks a bunch .
> 
> P.S. Do you have that ayurvedic poo bar from Chagrin Valley, or do you use another kind of poo bar?


 


Yes I have that one but I'm not that thrilled with it. I have the Swastik Shikakai bar, and Godrej 3 in 1 . I love both of these bars. I use them on preoiled hair then follow up with a dc. You can get purchase them here.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 4, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Yes I have that one but I'm not that thrilled with it. I have the Swastik Shikakai bar, and Godrej 3 in 1 . I love both of these bars. I use them on preoiled hair then follow up with a dc. You can get purchase them here.


 
Thanks for suggesting this site. I favorited it. I saw they had indigo powder on their for pretty cheap . Hopefully the S&H is reasonable .


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 9, 2010)

I did my first ayurveda treatment with brahmi and shikakai powder. I pre-pooed with vatika coconut oil first. The next time I do this, I will put the powders in conditioner. When it was time to wash out the powder, it was more easy than I thought. I did a deep condition with Viologie moisture balance conditioner. I did not expect the curl definition I saw afterwards.  I can't wait until I have more new growth. I can almost do a wash n go and that shocked me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 9, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I did my first ayurveda treatment with brahmi and shikakai powder. I pre-pooed with vatika coconut oil first. The next time I do this, I will put the powders in conditioner. When it was time to wash out the powder, it was more easy than I thought. I did a deep condition with Viologie moisture balance conditioner. I did not expect the curl definition I saw afterwards. I can't wait until I have more new growth. I can almost do a wash n go and that shocked me.


 


I'm glad to hear you had a good first experience.


----------



## guudhair (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone use conditioner to prepoo before doing your herbal rinse instead of using oil?


----------



## twists (Jan 15, 2010)

Phew...finished all of those pages...sooo much useful information, Thank you to all of the ladies who supplied info on these powders 

Now to my questions lol...
I'm buying some powders this weekend and I would like to make a paste...when I mix the powders and add the boiling water do I have to add cold water to cool it? or can I just allow it to cool on its own?

Also, I remember seeing something about a sifter in these threads but I read through all these pages in two days so everything's blurred a little lol...but anyway, can I just use a reg flour sifter to sift the powders? That won't do anything to its potency will it? 

Do I have to deep condition after every use? I plan on doing using the powders at least twice a week but I only would like to DC once a week. I would just like to cowash with these so after I use the powders, say on Wed. i'll use Kalpi tone and amla OR Brahmi, I would do a conditioner wash afterwards a couple of times and that's it. And on Sun, I'll do my deep condition so i'll maybe add like 1/2 tsp of Shikakai powder to my mix. 

Once a month, i'll be doing a clarifying wash, so would it be okay to use the powders then too? Like after the clarifying wash I would maybe mix 1/2 tsp of shikakai to 1 tbsp of amla and 1 tbsp of brahmi OR maka and then deep condition. Would that be okay or should I not use any powders when I clarify?

Um, that's all I can think of right now...I apologize if I confused any of you with the questions but i'll be happy to clarify if there are any confusions. Thank you so much for all your help guys, you're angels.


----------



## twists (Jan 16, 2010)

excuse me while I bump...


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 16, 2010)

I used these powders yesterday: skikakai, amla, neem, heena, methi, brahmi, lemon, tulsi and fo-ti root. I added them to my deep conditioner. I left it on for an hour then rinsed it out. I cant wait to see some progress from using them.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 16, 2010)

twists said:


> Phew...finished all of those pages...sooo much useful information, Thank you to all of the ladies who supplied info on these powders
> 
> Now to my questions lol...
> I'm buying some powders this weekend and I would like to make a paste...when I mix the powders and add the boiling water do I have to add cold water to cool it? or can I just allow it to cool on its own?
> ...


 



Answers in red.


----------



## twists (Jan 16, 2010)

Flowinlocks you're an angel. Thank you for all the answers and as I thought I think I may have asked one of the questions weird, with the third question I didn't plan on adding the shikakai to the DC, I wanted to add a tiny bit of shikakai to my co wash and deep condition afterward but you still answered my question lol so thank you

but one more question, why is it bad to manipulate the paste when in the hair? I plan on massaging it into my hair and letting it sit under a cap for maybe 30 mins to a hr.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 16, 2010)

twists said:


> Flowinlocks you're an angel. Thank you for all the answers and as I thought I think I may have asked one of the questions weird, with the third question I didn't plan on adding the shikakai to the DC, I wanted to add a tiny bit of shikakai to my co wash and deep condition afterward but you still answered my question lol so thank you
> 
> but one more question, why is it bad to manipulate the paste when in the hair? I plan on massaging it into my hair and letting it sit under a cap for maybe 30 mins to a hr.


 
Sorry, I should have clarified. Depends on what powders you use and how moist your mixture is..........
If you mix your powders with cond. it's ok to *smooth* it on the then hair till it's throughly coated. I usually part my hair and apply my mixture as I would a relaxer. I smooth it on then pull it to the ends. I don't massage it in. However if you're using powder mixed with water alone, esp. Shikakai or Aritha, it dries rather quickly, plus it makes the hair hard. There is a higher chance of experiencing breakage from manpulation. Better to be safe than sorry till you see how your hair reacts.


----------



## twists (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea I would definitely rather be safe than sorry...and for my first time i'm just using amla and see how that goes...Thank you so much for your help flowinlocks


----------



## so1913 (Feb 28, 2010)

*whew* I actually read through this whole thread as well as some others.

I'm going to try this ayurvedic thing out...I've ordered my supplies (shikakai soaps, powders, empty large tea bags). My oils I actually already have... blends from Hairveda (cocast shikakai oil) and Afroveda (Shikakai Hair Elixer - was a gift I got in the summer and just took the seal off to use...should be ok I think). I'm just going to use these, there more costly than some of the other indian blends, but I believe they are good quality.

I can't wait to try it and hopefully experience some of the positive things you all have.  I definitely will be keeping it on the simpler side [using mostly conditioning teas and the soaps (if they work out) to cleanse], as my attention span doesn't work well with complicate regimines. 

So appreciative of all the info on this board.  So much to digest but it's good to know any answers I can find on here (LHCF).


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2010)

so1913 said:


> *whew* I actually read through this whole thread as well as some others.
> 
> I'm going to try this ayurvedic thing out...I've ordered my supplies (shikakai soaps, powders, empty large tea bags). My oils I actually already have... blends from Hairveda (cocast shikakai oil) and Afroveda (Shikakai Hair Elixer - was a gift I got in the summer and just took the seal off to use...should be ok I think). I'm just going to use these, there more costly than some of the other indian blends, but I believe they are good quality.
> 
> ...


 


Good luck on your  journey, be sure to let us know how it's working for you.


----------



## so1913 (Feb 28, 2010)

Question...if I'm washing with a Shikakai Bar, when should I use the conditioning tea rinse IF I'm also using a creamy conditioner?  After the shampoo and before the cream conditioner, or after the shampoo and the cream conditioner as a final rinse?

Also considering applying the tea rinse after shampoo bar and conditioner on top of the tea rinse and let sit for a few mins while in shower, then rinse....


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2010)

so1913 said:


> Question...if I'm washing with a Shikakai Bar, when should I use the conditioning tea rinse IF I'm also using a creamy conditioner? After the shampoo and before the cream conditioner, or after the shampoo and the cream conditioner as a final rinse?
> 
> Also considering applying the tea rinse after shampoo bar and conditioner on top of the tea rinse and let sit for a few mins while in shower, then rinse....


 

I wouldn't do the tea rinse and the bar in the same week, the Shikakai bar is drying, thats why prepooing is necessary. However it does leave the hair super strong. I just did a wash with the poo bar today, now I'll neeed a few days to rebuild my moisture level back up before I do my tea rinse. I usually alternate weeks between the tea and the bar. Or some times I'll use tea only and poo with the bar only when I want extra cleansing. 

I'm not sure what herbs you are planning on using in your tea, but just rememeber the tea stops shedding and can also be drying. This is why a dc should follow instead of a cream rinse. I don't even do protein conds. on the days I do the bar or a tea rinse, it moisturizing conds. only.


ETA: I tried the tea and the bar on the same day and it proved to be too drying even with dcing over the tea.


----------



## guudhair (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree...you should use one or the other...I rotate between the bar and rinse also but I don't prepoo (out of pure laziness)...


----------



## so1913 (Feb 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I wouldn't do the tea rinse and the bar in the same week, the Shikakai bar is drying, thats why prepooing is necessary. However it does leave the hair super strong. I just did a wash with the poo bar today, now I'll neeed a few days to rebuild my moisture level back up before I do my tea rinse. I usually alternate weeks between the tea and the bar. Or some times I'll use tea only and poo with the bar only when I want extra cleansing.
> 
> I'm not sure what herbs you are planning on using in your tea, but just rememeber the tea stops shedding and can also be drying. This is why a dc should follow instead of a cream rinse. I don't even do protein conds. on the days I do the bar or a tea rinse, it moisturizing conds. only.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for responding!

I was planning on using a combo of 3 or 4 of the following powders when using the shampoo bar (brahmi, hibiscus, maka, fenugreek, amla).  I did purchase Shikakai powder, but figured I'd use that in teas on days I'm not using the shampoo bar.  I actually don't know what will work out, just throwing out some ideas to try right now for feedback until my products arrive 

Also, I planned on prepooing with coconut oil.

I don't use protein specific conditioners and mostly use  moisturizing ones since protein hasn't proved to be an issue for me.  I definitely don't want to follow up with a tea if it will be too drying.  I usually wash my hair in the morning in the shower before heading to work, and definitely won't be able to do a traditional DC treatment of 30 mins + during the week (usually do any DC on the weekends), and wash my hair about every other day to every 3 days.  

So how do I fit Ayurveda during the weekdays when I only have about 20 mins to spend in the shower in the morning?


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2010)

so1913 said:


> Thanks so much for responding!
> 
> I was planning on using a combo of 3 or 4 of the following powders when using the shampoo bar (brahmi, hibiscus, maka, fenugreek, amla). I did purchase Shikakai powder, but figured I'd use that in teas on days I'm not using the shampoo bar. I actually don't know what will work out, just throwing out some ideas to try right now for feedback until my products arrive
> 
> ...


 

My favorite lazy mans method. Use the Ayurvedic oils at night and cowash it out in the morning.


----------



## so1913 (Feb 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> My favorite lazy mans method. Use the Ayurvedic oils at night and cowash it out in the morning.



Ahhhhh ok   I can do that!
Thanks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2010)

so1913 said:


> Ahhhhh ok  I can do that!
> Thanks!


 

Yep, that way you can reap the benifits of the herbs without it being time consuming. And save your treatments for your days off. I love Bhringraj/Maka oil at night, Lol it knocks me out.


----------



## so1913 (Mar 2, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Yep, that way you can reap the benifits of the herbs without it being time consuming. And save your treatments for your days off. I love Bhringraj/Maka oil at night, Lol it knocks me out.



Ooooh that sounds good...i just ordered a bottle. I think doing the overnight treatments with the oils during the week is the perfect and most convienent way for me go started.  I may find some time to fit your double tea rinse in one day in the week if time permits, and do the shikakai shampoo bar wash and deep condition over the weekend (or vice versa).   

I literally went to 5 different Indian markets within 10-15 miles of me last weekend and they all sucked lol!  I couldn't find anything I was looking for, or one place had 1 or two things, and I would leave them behind hoping the next place would carry it plus more lol.  I ended up just ordering everything online...things should start popping up in the mail soon, I'm ready to get started!


If anyone knows any stores in Manhattan area to check out let me know! I commute everyday so if there's a good store locally I'd prefer that over ordering online. (I only checked around Jersey where I live)


----------



## so1913 (Mar 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Yep, that way you can reap the benifits of the herbs without it being time consuming. And save your treatments for your days off. I love Bhringraj/Maka oil at night, Lol it knocks me out.



So I got my Bhringraj oil from www.bayanbotanicals.com last week...its in a sesame oil base.  So after you mentioning it knocks you out and also reading that it's good for sleeplessness, I expected this soothing, calming, pleasant scent....NOT!! LOL this stuff  stinks, I can't even explain it lol.  How does such a smell help you relax/fall asleep? lol  Fortunately, it's not an overpowering/strong smell, fortunately I'm using it mostly for overnight prepoo and rinsing out.  Also, if I do a light oil massage without plans of washing out, the cocasta oil I use on the length of my hair regularly overpowers the bhringraj scent 

Thanks again for the suggestion!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Mar 11, 2010)

*Has anyone tried the Hesh Heenara Herbal Hair Pack?* I want to try this today, but I gotta get some feedback. It looks like a henna dominant hair powder with a lot of other goodies.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> *Has anyone tried the Hesh Heenara Herbal Hair Pack?* I want to try this today, but I gotta get some feedback. It looks like a henna dominant hair powder with a lot of other goodies.


 


Never tried it, but it sounds good. I would mix some oil and cond. in for extra moisture.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2010)

so1913 said:


> So I got my Bhringraj oil from www.bayanbotanicals.com last week...its in a sesame oil base. So after you mentioning it knocks you out and also reading that it's good for sleeplessness, I expected this soothing, calming, pleasant scent....NOT!! LOL this stuff stinks, I can't even explain it lol. How does such a smell help you relax/fall asleep? lol Fortunately, it's not an overpowering/strong smell, fortunately I'm using it mostly for overnight prepoo and rinsing out. Also, if I do a light oil massage without plans of washing out, the cocasta oil I use on the length of my hair regularly overpowers the bhringraj scent
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestion!


 


No problem, how has it been working out?


----------



## CaliDiamond (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks, Flowinlocks! I will keep this in mind.

ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> *Has anyone tried the Hesh Heenara Herbal Hair Pack?* I want to try this today, but I gotta get some feedback. It looks like a henna dominant hair powder with a lot of other goodies.


 

I tried and I liked it a lot. You really don't have to add anything to it except water. I added extra amla powder because I wanted a darker color result. It came it out really nice for me and I would purchase it again.


----------



## so1913 (Mar 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> No problem, how has it been working out?




So far so good!  I started kickboxing a month or so ago, so I'm washing/rinsing my hair more frequently than 3 days.  Still too early in the game to boast about the benefits of this new ayurvedic regimine, but so far my hair feels great! It stays very soft and smooth...I think I'm noticing less shedding as well.  No negative experiences to report.  Nightly I've been massaging with either the Bhringaraj oil (sesame base) or Brahmi Oil (coconut base), and in the morning CW or using a shampoo bar (using either a shikakai bar or non ayurvedic bar when I'm not CW) and condition.  I'm still in this lazy winter mode, so for styling, I just seal with Cocasta Oil or virgin coconut oil, slick my hair back, clip it up, and go.  Last weekend was my first Ayurvedic Tea Rinse with Almla, Brahmi, Bhringaraj, Hibiscus, and Fenugreek and I will be doing another one over the weekend.  After washing with a non ayurvedic shampoo bar (or do the double tea rinse with a shikakai/alma blend as a cleanser, haven't decided yet) I'll apply the tea, but on a cap and let it sit for about an hour and deep condition.  My tea bags are already pre-made, so I'm ready to go!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey ladies! 

I've been using vatika oil and I am still in love with it! I finally did a hot oil treatment with it and it's perfect! My hair was soft and smooth--and shiny!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

so1913 said:


> So far so good! I started kickboxing a month or so ago, so I'm washing/rinsing my hair more frequently than 3 days. Still too early in the game to boast about the benefits of this new ayurvedic regimine, but so far my hair feels great! It stays very soft and smooth...I think I'm noticing less shedding as well. No negative experiences to report. Nightly I've been massaging with either the Bhringaraj oil (sesame base) or Brahmi Oil (coconut base), and in the morning CW or using a shampoo bar (using either a shikakai bar or non ayurvedic bar when I'm not CW) and condition. I'm still in this lazy winter mode, so for styling, I just seal with Cocasta Oil or virgin coconut oil, slick my hair back, clip it up, and go. Last weekend was my first Ayurvedic Tea Rinse with Almla, Brahmi, Bhringaraj, Hibiscus, and Fenugreek and I will be doing another one over the weekend. After washing with a non ayurvedic shampoo bar (or do the double tea rinse with a shikakai/alma blend as a cleanser, haven't decided yet) I'll apply the tea, but on a cap and let it sit for about an hour and deep condition. My tea bags are already pre-made, so I'm ready to go!


 


Sounds like you've got it down.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've been using vatika oil and I am still in love with it! I finally did a hot oil treatment with it and it's perfect! My hair was soft and smooth--and shiny!


 


Vatika is one of my all time favorites. I'll have to try it as a hot oil treatment, that sounds yummy.


----------



## so1913 (Mar 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Sounds like you've got it down.




You responding to my questions was SOOO helpful in making this easy for me to give it a shot!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 13, 2010)

I just did a rinse with Hibiscus flowers and Cassia bark. The smell was lovely!

I have dk brwn hair with red undertones naturally. After the rinse the red tones seem slightly more pronounced. Has anyone else noticed this effect?

(BTW, I don't currently have any henna in my hair, so it can't be that.)

Another question: Is Cassia Bark the same stuff as the Cassia powder? I bought it as I thought it must be the same but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Aggie! It is day two after trying Heenara and my hair is very soft and shiny. I will repurchase this again in the future!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm still wearing my Senegalese Twists but I'll be taking them down soon. I'm going to take a break from extensions for a while and start back on Ayurveda. I've been doing Henna treatments between braid installs so I'll do another Henna when I take the ST's out. I love how the condition of my hair improved when I was doing Ayurvedic cowashes so I know this will definetely help with retention now that I'm almost 11 months post.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Mar 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm still wearing my Senegalese Twists but I'll be taking them down soon. I'm going to take a break from extensions for a while and start back on Ayurveda. I've been doing Henna treatments between braid installs so I'll do another Henna when I take the ST's out. I love how the condition of my hair improved when I was doing Ayurvedic cowashes so I know this will definetely help with retention now that I'm almost 11 months post.


 
I love mixing the powders in my cowash conditioners. This tremendously helps with breakage.


----------



## Computer Blue (Mar 14, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I just did a rinse with Hibiscus flowers and Cassia bark. The smell was lovely!
> 
> I have dk brwn hair with red undertones naturally. After the rinse the red tones seem slightly more pronounced. Has anyone else noticed this effect?
> 
> ...



Yes  this is my experience also with hibiscus in oil/ liquids. 
I don't use cassia, but I think cassia stains golden, so that could make the hibiscus seem  even more pronounced maybe. My natural color is the same as yours.


----------



## so1913 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am falling in love with my hair all over again.  I don't know what it is..but my hair feels AWESOME! My curls look great and hair just has this very healthy look to it.  I believe these nightly scalp massages with ayurvedic oils is the key to what I'm seeing. I can't wait to see the long term effects of trying this regimine, but what I'm seeing so far is motivating me to continue with it.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 24, 2010)

*Eclipta Alba/Bhringraj out does minoxidil*

*Hair growth promoting activity of Eclipta alba in male albino rats *

Abstract Alopecia is a dermatological disorder with psychosocial implications on patients with hair loss. _Eclipta alba_ Hassk. is a well-known Ayurvedic herb with purported claims of hair growth promotion. In the reported work *attempts were undertaken to evaluate petroleum ether and* *ethanol extract of E. alba Hassk. for their effect on promoting hair growth in albino rats*. The extracts were incorporated into oleaginous cream (water in oil cream base) and applied topically on shaved denuded skin of albino rats. *The time (in days) required for hair growth initiation as well as* *completion of hair growth cycle was recorded*. *Minoxidil 2% solution was applied topically and served as* *positive control for comparison.* *Hair growth initiation time was significantly* *reduced to half on treatment with the extracts, as compared to control animals. The time required for complete hair growth was also significantly reduced. Quantitative analysis of hair growth after treatment with petroleum ether extract (5%) exhibited greater number of hair follicles in anagenic phase (69 ± 4) which were higher as compared to control (47 ± 13). The result of treatment with 2 and 5% petroleum ether extracts were better than the positive control minoxidil 2% treatment.* Source

*Natural hair loss formulations show up competition*

*Indian scientists have found a natural-based ancient Ayurvedic remedy for hair loss that outperforms the commercial competition, cashing in on the growing popularity for natural products and the extensive market for hair loss treatments. *

The three herbs _Cuscuta reflexa, Citrullus colocynthis_ and _*Eclipta alba*_ have long been known for their hair growth-promoting potential and *scientists at the Dr H.S. Gour University in Madhya Pradesh, India, have recently tested various formulations of these herbs on laboratory rats.* 

Three different polyherbal creams were applied topically to the shaven dorsal skin of rats, the most effective of which outperformed minoxidil (2 per cent) the active ingredient in one of the leading hair loss treatments Rogaine, a product that claims to prevent further hair loss in four out of five men. 

Ram Kumar Roy and his team found that both *the initiation and the completion of hair growth occurred earlier in rats treated with the most effective of the polyherbal formulations (day 4 and day 17 respectively) in comparison to those that had received topical applications of minoxidil (2 per cent) (day 6 and day 20) and control rats (day 12 and day 24). *

*It appears that the treatment primarily causes the hair follicle to switch from the telogen (rest) phase to the anagen (growth) phase along with encouraging the retention of the late anagenic hair follicles. *

*Furthermore the team noted the quality of the new growth as soft, silky* *and shiny,* surprising as some of the previous tests of monoherbal fomulas containing _C. reflexa_ and _C. colocynthis_ had resulted in growth of coarse, rough hair, *attributing this to the addition of the herb E. alba, similarly traditionally believed to improve the shine and texture of hair. *

*This suggests that the formulations may be helpful in the treatment of alopecia, caused by hair follicles moving prematurely into the telogen phase* where they are abruptly shed, the most common form of which being male patterns baldness suffered by 60 per cent of men, according to a study by scientists at Vancouver General Hospital. 

The biological mechanism that lies behind the success of this treatment is currently being investigated by the team, who are confident that the commercial applications of their formulations will be extensive. 

The worldwide market for hair loss treatments was estimated in 2006 at $1 bn and Euromonitor has identified the area as having potential for further growth as it taps into the burgeoning market for male grooming products. 

Mayank Thakur, a member of Roy's team stated that "_the present work was based on the Ayurvedic literature where these herbs have been used for many years in order to treat hair related disorders and alopecia"_ thus appealing to the extensive consumer interest in personal care products containing plant extracts.

Source


----------



## *Muffin* (May 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> *Eclipta Alba/Bhringraj out does minoxidil*
> 
> *Hair growth promoting activity of Eclipta alba in male albino rats *
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this information. I've never been able to find bhringraj powder at my local indian stores, but fortunately they do sell napur henna, which contains bhringraj as well as brahmi and amla powders in it, so I'm still using it.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 24, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Thanks for this information. I've never been able to find bhringraj powder at my local indian stores, but fortunately they do sell napur henna, which contains bhringraj as well as brahmi and amla powders in it, so I'm still using it.


 


Ayurnatural Beauty sells it. It's in the powder section listed as Maka. She's having a 15% off sale on powders for the next few days.


----------



## NJoy (May 26, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> My favorite lazy mans method. Use the Ayurvedic oils at night and cowash it out in the morning.


 
This is me, all the way.


----------



## NJoy (May 30, 2010)

Oils, powders or both?  And why??  And which are your faves?

TIA


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 21, 2010)

Bumping to ask some questions:

I bought some brahmi a couple of days ago that says it was manufactured or whatever in 2005 and the use-by date is early 2008!  I am assuming I need to throw it away, no?

I was thinking about incorporating ayurvedic practices into my regimen by pre-pooing with oils and then doing some sort of treatment after detangling and shampooing but before deep conditioning. Because the oil will be out of my hair before I add in any powder mixtures, does that mean I have to re-oil up? If I mix oil into the tea rinse will this protect my hair as pre-oiling does?

For those who use coffee makers to brew an strain the teas, what size do you use? (10-cup? smaller? larger?) Do you use the maximum amount of water? How many tablespoons of powder do you use total?

Has anyone figured out a way to put powders in type 4 hair and getting them to rinse out well? I don't mean straining from oil or water, I mean actually putting a paste in the hair, like one would do with henna.

TIA for any answers!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 21, 2010)

sleepflower said:


> Bumping to ask some questions:
> 
> I bought some brahmi a couple of days ago that says it was manufactured or whatever in 2005 and the use-by date is early 2008!  I am assuming I need to throw it away, no?
> 
> ...


 

Answers in red.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Oils, powders or both? And why?? And which are your faves?
> 
> TIA


 


Here's a thread on it.


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 21, 2010)

I had wanted to use the powders for conditioning purposes, not really cleansing. I thought about switching to an ayurvedic shampoo bar, too, just round it out. Are tea rinses more cleansing than conditioning? If so, what is the best way to use powders to condition? (I hope this makes sense ).

Thanks for your advice! Not using the teas every week makes so much sense!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 21, 2010)

sleepflower said:


> I had wanted to use the powders for conditioning purposes, not really cleansing.
> 
> Then you could mix Bhringraj/maka and Bhrami into your dc or use them as a tea rinse. Hibiscus and Fenugreek are moisturizing also, but I prefer them as teas only.
> 
> ...


 

I can and do use the tea every week. I only mentioned alternating if you are going to still use regular poo or the bar.


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 21, 2010)

I do lots of reading, and read in one of the threads a few people still use shampoo, be it their normal shampoo or a shampoo bar, and then utilise other Ayurvedic products elsewhere. I like the effect the powders have on others' hair the best, but do not want to deal with powder left in my hair, nor do I want to waste water trying to get it back out, which is why I asked about tea rinses. I have an idea which powders do what, but did not know if my *method* was best.

When I tried an all-Ayurvedic regimen before, I did not like it as much as I thought I would. I am curious again and instead of trying what I know I will dislike, I just wanted to incorporate it into my existing regimen, which works for me--hence asking questions before I spent too much money. Apparently I just don't get it and it still is not for me.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 21, 2010)

sleepflower said:


> I do lots of reading, and read in one of the threads a few people still use shampoo, be it their normal shampoo or a shampoo bar, and then utilise other Ayurvedic products elsewhere. I like the effect the powders have on others' hair the best, but do not want to deal with powder left in my hair, nor do I want to waste water trying to get it back out, which is why I asked about tea rinses. I have an idea which powders do what, but did not know if my *method* was best.
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> ...


 

Don't get discouraged. The important thing to look at is WHAT you were doing before. That could be the reason you didn't like it. 
What is your existing reggie?


----------



## grow (Jun 21, 2010)

great thread!
does anybody have any idea about using maka and hibiscus after doing a color rinse that has hydrogen peroxide in it?

i'm thinking they wouldn't do any harm with a good dc mixed in, but just need to check it out with you ladies first.

thanks alot, ladies!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 21, 2010)

Tried some Kapoor Kachli powder (very fine, like baby powder) mixed with Nexxus Babassu Mud condish, and Aussie Moist.  Mixed powder with small amt of water to form a light paste, then squeezed in the conditioners and mixed them all together.  Applied to freshly shampooed hair (with diluted shampoo), and my hair felt very soft, yet strong.  Usually I get apprehensive about the powders and dont wanna apply to my hair since they can be extremely hard to rinse out fully, but this one (due to its fine texture) was rather easy to cleanse from my hair.  I will def. be using this on a regular basis.   

Some of the other powders like Brahmi and Amla, I prefer to make teas from.  Brahmi was a helluva hard powder to get out of my hair, so I steep it in hot water and strain it, as I learned from a fellow LHCFer.   I love the Ayurvedic products!  Once I finish my stash, I will have all natural or Ayurv. products with the exception of a few styling aids and cheapie conditioners.  My hair just does so much better with natural products, including AO.  I have my favorite, yet strong-smelling Ayurv. oils as well.  I will have a whole shelf full before long, as I'm going to try every single one I can find eventually, even if that means ordering DIRECTLY from India, lol.  I's serious abt my hair, now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 21, 2010)

grow said:


> great thread!
> does anybody have any idea about using maka and hibiscus after doing a color rinse that has hydrogen peroxide in it?
> 
> i'm thinking they wouldn't do any harm with a good dc mixed in, but just need to check it out with you ladies first.
> ...



I didn't like Hibiscus mixed with my dc it made it super runny. I prefer it as a tea. I do however love Maka in my dc.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 21, 2010)

can't wait to use tea rinses while I"m in braids! I've tried the tea rinses in the past, but I've never done it with braids.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello Ladies!! I have a question: How does the ayurveda oils interact with your skin? I want to so badly try out more of the Ayurveda powders and oils but I've only tried cassia ( didnt want and color) and vatika oil. I do like both but I do want to venture out and try amla oil and powder and a few of the poo bars from cv.com

I tend to break out when I get excess oils in my skin even after washing and doing a face mask. I just wanted to know did anyones skin act up after being exposed to any of the oils


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 25, 2010)

Nubenap22 said:


> Hello Ladies!! I have a question: How does the ayurveda oils interact with your skin? I want to so badly try out more of the Ayurveda powders and oils but I've only tried cassia ( didnt want and color) and vatika oil. I do like both but I do want to venture out and try amla oil and powder and a few of the poo bars from cv.com
> 
> I tend to break out when I get excess oils in my skin even after washing and doing a face mask. I just wanted to know did anyones skin act up after being exposed to any of the oils


 
Im new to this too this but I have used amla oil mixed with coconut oil in my hair overnight and an ayurveda shampoo bar from chargrin valley. I love them both and it doesn't seem to bother my skin, but then again you have to try it out and see cause everyone's skin is different.My co-workers are indian so ask them alot about it they are the ones that turned me into an ayurvedic junkie.
I havn't tried the vatika oil yet to see if that breaks out my skin.


----------



## jem_mcmillan (Jun 25, 2010)

Nubenap22 said:


> Hello Ladies!! I have a question: How does the ayurveda oils interact with your skin? I want to so badly try out more of the Ayurveda powders and oils but I've only tried cassia ( didnt want and color) and vatika oil. I do like both but I do want to venture out and try amla oil and powder and a few of the poo bars from cv.com
> 
> I tend to break out when I get excess oils in my skin even after washing and doing a face mask. I just wanted to know did anyones skin act up after being exposed to any of the oils



I have not had a skin problem with any of the oils or powders I use on my hair or face.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe it's just my skin....where do y'all buy some of your ayurveda oils from? I don't feel like being a mixologist atm....some without mineral oil or any bad stuff?


----------



## jem_mcmillan (Jun 26, 2010)

So far I have ordered from two places 

Ayur Natural beauty      http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/categories/Ayurvedic-and-Herbal-Hair-Care/Herbal-Hair-Oils/   I love her Brahmi and Alma oil. 

Herbal Health Care store http://www.herbalhealthcarestore.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=10  I found this site from this board. I order my henna from this site and about to order more oils and henna. For some reason the shipping is cheaper although its coming from India than if I ordered from a store in the US.  I just wish they sold Indigo.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh and I have another question Whats brahmi powder for and what can it be mixed with....I just remembered i had a box of this


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 27, 2010)

Nubenap22 said:


> Hello Ladies!! I have a question: How does the ayurveda oils interact with your skin? I want to so badly try out more of the Ayurveda powders and oils but I've only tried cassia ( didnt want and color) and vatika oil. I do like both but I do want to venture out and try amla oil and powder and a few of the poo bars from cv.com
> 
> I tend to break out when I get excess oils in my skin even after washing and doing a face mask. I just wanted to know did anyones skin act up after being exposed to any of the oils


 



I have never had reaction to using the oils.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 27, 2010)

jem_mcmillan said:


> So far I have ordered from two places
> 
> Ayur Natural beauty http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/categories/Ayurvedic-and-Herbal-Hair-Care/Herbal-Hair-Oils/ I love her Brahmi and Alma oil.
> 
> ...


 

I agree, Ayurnatural is the way to go.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 27, 2010)

Nubenap22 said:


> Oh and I have another question Whats brahmi powder for and what can it be mixed with....I just remembered i had a box of this


 



Product Description
Hesh Brahmi Leaves Powder comes as a succor for those with chronic problems with hair. Hair loss, hair thinning, premature graying have become part of the metro life. But nature has a solution for every problem. Hesh Brahmi Powder may help to make hair dark, dense and lustrous. It also strengthens the hair roots, thus controlling hair thinning and hair loss. Regular use leads to control of premature graying. When massaged on the scalp, the product clears dandruff.

Briefly, 'Hesh Brahmi Powder' has the following advantages:

- May help to make hair dark, dense and lustrous
- Strengthens hair roots
- Stops premature greying
- Controls dandruff

Can be used as a paste, (I prefer with cond). Or as a tea. Leaves my hair super soft and strong.



Nubenap22 said:


> Maybe it's just my skin....where do y'all buy some of your ayurveda oils from? I don't feel like being a mixologist atm*....some without mineral oil or any bad stuff?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> IMO mineral oil isn't bad, just as long as you realize it kinda sits on top of the hair and doesn't penetrate. Personally I use the Ayurvedic oil for the herbs they posses. I could care less about the mineral oil because I'm either using it on my scalp only or as a prepoo. Some of the oils like Vatika have a coconut oil base. Some of the Vadik oils among others have a sesame base.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jun 28, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Briefly, 'Hesh Brahmi Powder' has the following advantages:
> 
> - May help to make hair dark, dense and lustrous
> - Strengthens hair roots
> ...


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 4, 2010)

I am so proud of myself.  Following a binge YT watch of ReviveUK on ayurvedic oils, I decided to make my own.  Goodness knows, I had a busload of powders going unused and growing by the month because I'll often buy a box or two when I need something at the Indian grocer.  Anyhoo, I made my own amla mix oil and used a lot of other herbs alongside.  One thing, though, I didn't use a bain Marie like she does, mixing the dry powders into the oil, I used the tea concoction and boiled it down, then added my natural oils, reducing like ghee so the water evaporates.  I feel like opening a bidnez lol!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 4, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I am so proud of myself. *Following a binge YT watch of ReviveUK on ayurvedic oils, I decided to make my own.* Goodness knows, I had a busload of powders going unused and growing by the month because I'll often buy a box or two when I need something at the Indian grocer. Anyhoo, I made my own amla mix oil and used a lot of other herbs alongside. One thing, though, I didn't use a bain Marie like she does, mixing the dry powders into the oil, I used the tea concoction and boiled it down, then added my natural oils, reducing like ghee so the water evaporates. I feel like opening a bidnez lol!


I may PM you one day if ever I get organized enough to do this. I need detailed instructions.....I hope I'm successful when I make my own oils. Have lots of powders and only use them in my henna mixes. One day I would like to stop ordering the oils and make my own.


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 4, 2010)

Pompous Blue said:


> I may PM you one day if ever I get organized enough to do this. I need detailed instructions.....I hope I'm successful when I make my own oils. Have lots of powders and only use them in my henna mixes. One day I would like to stop ordering the oils and make my own.




I was looking at my oil last night and thinking, I don't have that Kapoor kachali or whatever it's called and might not get the green color that ReviveUK on YouTube gets...but this morning, after cooling off, it's GREEN   And it smells divine, much better than the Dabur fragrance.  I'm loving it!  I got the instruction off IndusLadies forum.  They didn't have a specific recipe, just recommendation on how oils are generally made in ayurveda.  It took quite a while to get it done...but the results are so worth it.  But I have to air out the house lol!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 4, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I was looking at my oil last night and thinking, I don't have that Kapoor kachali or whatever it's called and might not get the green color that ReviveUK on YouTube gets...but this morning, after cooling off, it's GREEN  And it smells divine, much better than the Dabur fragrance. I'm loving it! I got the instruction off IndusLadies forum. They didn't have a specific recipe, just recommendation on how oils are generally made in ayurveda. It took quite a while to get it done...but the results are so worth it. But I have to air out the house lol!


Wonderful!

I don't know why I forgot about the http://indusladies.com/ website. That's one of the places I copied a henna recipe from last year along with recipes for powders -- moisturizing, hairfall, etc. I love that site!

Off to lurk and learn!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 4, 2010)

posting to subscribe and read from the beginning.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone interested in some Ayurvedic powders and shampoo that I have for sale???  PM me

Shakakai, Amla, Tutsi, Aritha Powders, Shakakai bar, Aritha Shampoo (still in plastic) *$10 for all + 5.65 shipping*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

I decided to go back to Ayurvedic cowashes. I can't believe I stopped doing these. I'm also planning to make my homemade oil infusions again.


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 13, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Daily I oil w/Vatika. On Tuesdays I do a prepoo of Vatika all over & Amla oil mainly on my ends & then I scrub my scalp w/Shikakai oil. I do a rinse w/1 tbsp of each: shikakai powder, amla powder & aritha powder mixed in 2 cups of boiling water. B/c I don't have time to rinse for 20 minutes, I grind my powders w/a mortar & pestle & I also strain the tea. I leave the rinse in for about 5 mins & then I rinse & cond. After I rinse the cond, I do an oil rinse w/regular coconut oil & when I get out of the shower, I use a leave-in.
> 
> On Fridays I do a prepoo of several things: amla oil, castor oil, basil EO, peppermint EO, thyme EO, aloe vera gel & some left over Cocasta oil (the majority of the prepoo is the Amla). I leave this on overnight. On Saturday mornings I scrub my scalp w/Shiakakai oil & then I rinse the prepoo out & wash w/my shikakai shampoo bar & then I do a rinse w/1 tbsp each of the amla & aritha powders leaving the shikakai out. I leave it on for about 5 mins & then I rinse & do a DC. After I rinse the DC, if I'm doing a rollerset & flat iron, then I don't follow up w/a coconut oil rinse, I just do a leave in.
> 
> I've been unable to find the brahmi powder at any of the Indian grocery stores close to me but I'm going to start adding a tbsp of it to my rinses.


hi!have you been keeping up with this regimen?how is your hair liking it?I'm particularly curious to find out if you noticed a difference in effectiveness between using rinses as you describe here and using pastes? tia


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 17, 2013)

Bumping for new users


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 17, 2013)

Prepooed hair friday night with hv vatika  frosting oil, hv cocoasta oil and African pride herbal oil.
Did an ayurvedic rinse yesterday with:
2tbsp bhrangraj powder,  1tbsp hibiscus powder,  1tbsp amla powder, 1tsp tulsi powder,  avj, honey,  hot water
Mixed all together,  poured over hair
Covered hair with plastic cap for 30mins. Rinsed.
Hair feels silky soft, strong and curls defined.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2013)

Nubenap22
Mixing the bhrami with cassia powder is fine you shouldn't have any problem with it. If you really want the full effect of the brhami to ge the benefits in the description posted above you should use it alone as a paste rub into your scalp then coat hair with it leave in it for 20-30 minutes or make tea rinse with it (you use less powder that way) let then sit for 5-10 minutes, then rinse DC with a moisturizing conditioner. The less ingredients you put in the paste or tea the better so boiled water is just fine to make the mix then let it sit to cool. 

I've stopped using the powders, but when I did it got me over the growth humps really fast.  I used brhami and brhingaraj half and half mostly tea rinses, sometimes pastes. the pastes are really messy and soil the tub so I stopped those. I use the oils now and do ayurvedic scalp massages, saves me time, effort and I still get great results when I'm consistent.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 25, 2013)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2013)

I did a kalpi tone cowash this morning and I still like this powder. Too bad they don't make it anymore. I only have a few of them left and will be sad when they're all done.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you think it's ok to add Ayurveda products to your regiment if your hair is dyed? I feel so limited when it comes to adding Tea rinses, Coffee, powders and herbs into my regiment because I don't want to mess up my hair color and have my hair looking crazy. I'm trying to thicken my hair and was going to add Fenugreek to my regiment, I think that is safe. Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucia (Nov 22, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Do you think it's ok to add Ayurveda products to your regiment if your hair is dyed? I feel so limited when it comes to adding Tea rinses, Coffee, powders and herbs into my regiment because I don't want to mess up my hair color and have my hair looking crazy. I'm trying to thicken my hair and was going to add Fenugreek to my regiment, I think that is safe. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



MayaNatural

Yes but only herb infuses oils or herb powders 
Not henna it will change the color especially if your highlighted  or dyed blonde some herbs make hair darker so check first? Cassia might be ok too doesn't change existing color


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 22, 2013)

Lucia said:


> MayaNatural  Yes but only herb infuses oils or herb powders Not henna it will change the color especially if your highlighted  or dyed blonde some herbs make hair darker so check first? Cassia might be ok too doesn't change existing color



Lucia Thank you so much!!! I'm excited to get started using Ayurvedic products.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2013)

I didn't use Ayurveda products for much of 2013. I'm planning to wear sew-ins for most of 2014 so I'm going to do tea rinses and oil infusions.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone still using Ayurveda?

Back on Ayurveda. I'm newly loc'd now so I'll use my oils mainly on the scalp. I'm trying to figure out how to make a good Ayurvedic daily spritz though.

flowinlocks do you have any suggestions on making a daily spritz for a loc'd head?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 20, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Anyone still using Ayurveda?  Back on Ayurveda. I'm newly loc'd now so I'll use my oils mainly on the scalp. I'm trying to figure out how to make a good Ayurvedic daily spritz though.  flowinlocks do you have any suggestions on making a daily spritz for a loc'd head?



Platinum
Never completely stopped using Ayurveda it always worked on my hair so why change. 
I use oils and sometimes cassia I used to use henna too


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 20, 2014)

I still use Ayurveda.

I use different powders in my pre-poo and daily I use this oil that I cannot pronounce Mahabhringraj Oil.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I still use Ayurveda.
> 
> I use different powders in my pre-poo and daily I use this oil that I cannot pronounce Mahabhringraj Oil.



charmtreese I love Mahabhringraj oil! I can't find the powders in any of the Indian stores in my area. I guess I'll have to order it online.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone still following a mostly Aryurvedic hair care routine in 2015/2016? How is your hair health/growth?


----------



## ilong (Sep 16, 2015)

I only use Mahabhringraj oil!   A couple of weeks ago I almost purchased some garlic oil, but decided to make my own instead.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 10, 2016)

I have to bump


----------



## ilong (Jun 10, 2016)

I whip Shea butter with oils for my hair dressing.  Although I add a few different oils,  I primarily use Mahabhringraj oil in my whipped butter.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2016)

Im still using Ayurvedic oils but I make my own and I'm back to the teas but I use curly proverbs on YT method of making and straining the tea then putting it in a sprayer bottle I mist my length 2-3 x a week now with that works great less messy than the paste.


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 27, 2017)

Bumping for 2017


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2017)

Like you @Lucia, I am also using Curly Proverbs methods. Right now I'm just using her growth oil and haven't started on the rinses as yet though.


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm reading thru the thread but need a little help with the following powders:

Bhringaraj

Jatamansi (corrected the spelling)

Do you use either or both and how often can you use these?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I'm reading thru the thread but need a little help with the following powders:
> 
> Bhringaraj
> 
> ...


I like and have used bhringraj. I know that it is a moisturizing powder that aids in growth. My hair really likes this one. I've never heard of the Jetmansi.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 28, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I'm reading thru the thread but need a little help with the following powders:
> 
> Bhringaraj
> 
> ...



I've used both.
Majabhringraj/Bhringraj/Maka is the best herb for hair care. It's called the "King of Hair". I make a tea with the powder or mix it with my deep conditioner.
Now use a hair oil (Baidynath, Ramtirth, or Ramkrishna Vidyut) daily.

Jatamansi/nard/muskroot is Indian spikenard. It has a scent similar to vetivert and myrrh. My local Indian grocer no longer stocks spikenard because it is expensive. My herbal shampoo powders (meera, Kesh dhawan)  & hair oils (anoop, Sesa, diva kesh taila) have it as an ingredient. I use the oils daily. When I  had the powder I would mix a pinch in my deep conditioner before applying.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 28, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I'm reading thru the thread but need a little help with the following powders:
> 
> Bhringaraj
> 
> ...



I use brhjngaraj and it's great for growth and softness manageability. I use other Ayurvedic powders like brhami, shikaiaki, fenugreek, and amla. I don't use them all together I don't mix more than 3 max powders together at a time (cause you could get one that cancels out the properties of the other or cause dryness) those are my go to Ayurvedic powders besides henna of course which is my bae ride or die Ayurvedic powder. I don't know about the second one, never heard of it.

Can someone post on jetmansi properties what it's good for best way to use it?


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 28, 2017)

I had to correct the spelling:

JATAMANSI

Here are some of the benefits:

- 

*Hair growth*: The extract of jatamansi oil is helpful in the growth of hair. It is beneficial for smooth, silky and healthy hair too. It is used to improve complexion and ensures glowing and shining looks to the body. The root of the powder in water when applied promotes skin texture.
It is used to impart black colour to hair and prevents greying of hair. Its medicated oil with almond is highly useful for smooth and silky hair.

*Ayurvedic features*
The different ayurvedic characteristics of the plant are given as below:


*Taste (Rasa)*: bitter, astringent and sweet
*Charateristics (Guna)*: light
*Potency (Virya)*: Cool & calm
*Digestive effect (Vipaka)*: pungent
*Humor (Effects on Tridoshas)*:  cool all the three doshas: Vatta, Pitta and Kapha
From:  http://www.gyanunlimited.com/health/10-wonder-benefits-and-uses-of-nardostachys-jatamansi/10669/


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 28, 2017)

*9. Jatamansi*





Image: Shutterstock

*You Will Need*

5 drops Jatamansi Essential Oil
2 tbsp Carrier Oil (Coconut/Sesame)
*Processing Time*
45 minutes

*Process*

Combine the oils in a bowl to create a Jatamansi oil blend.
Start massaging this oil into your scalp and work your way down to the tips of your hair.
Massage your scalp for an additional 10 minutes.
Wait, with the oil in your hair, for half an hour at least and then rinse it out with shampoo.
*How Often?*
Repeat this thrice a week.

*Why This Works*
Jatamansi infused with oil is very helpful when it comes to preventing hair loss and premature graying because of its blood purifying properties.

http://www.stylecraze.com/articles/herbs-that-prevent-hair-loss/#gref


----------



## Rastafarai (Jun 28, 2017)

Does anyone else buy their products straight from India? I try and stay away from the Dabur and Parachute brands.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 28, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> Does anyone else buy their products straight from India? I try and stay away from the Dabur and Parachute brands.



You're right to stay away from Dabur they use mineral oil and usually a cheap pressing of the so called natural oil like sesame. Parachute is not as bad but they use preservatives I'm not comfortable with sometimes coconut they use fractionated coconut oil. I used to get a really good Ayurvedic oil but it had some preservative in it that gave me headaches, so I for a long while now I just make my own, it's hard to find all natural oil blends.

You don't have to buy from India I've been scammed by some of them with poor quality fake oil, as in the oil was just some cheap mazola type vegetable oil not steeped with Ayurvedic herbs. I know my herbs you can't fool me easily.
Back label of parachute coconut oil


----------



## Lucia (Jun 28, 2017)

That tbhq us suspect

http://www.healthline.com/health/food-nutrition/potential-tbhq-dangers


----------

